# Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)



## Bender Rodríguez (10 Nov 2012)

Abro un nuevo hilo ya que el acceso al primero resulta problemático al faltarle las últimas páginas.

El primer hilo lo abrió el ilustre forero *Eldenegro* el día 16 de abril de 2011.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html

Esperemos que este nuevo hilo sea, por lo menos, tan fructífero como el anterior.

Saludos.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (10 Nov 2012)

Aquí van las transacciones de Bender:

*MUY BUENOS*
2BigStars
Chila
elandorrano
Electric0.
Fran69
gamusino30
hablando_en_plata
Inversionoro
jucaba
j.w.pepper
modderx
Monsterspeculator
olestalkyn
Puntodecontrol
TorNO

*NEFASTO*
galan 1987, cerré un trato con él pero subió la cotización y desapareció.

*Edito:* iré insertando mis contactos en este post para no ensuciar el hilo. Actualizado a agosto 2021.


----------



## TorNO (10 Nov 2012)

Aquí van las transacciones de TorNO:

MUY BUENOS
Kennedy
Kid
Bender Rodriguez
mavb1976
juan35
mc_toni
turgot1780
calimero215
karlillos


NEFASTO
Hasta ahora, ninguno, todos los tratos realizados correctamente.


----------



## Eldenegro (10 Nov 2012)

Muchas gracias, Bender. Eficiente como siempre.

Procedo a cerrar el hilo anterior y posteo aqui mis valoraciones

Por favor, escribir en el hilo unicamente valoraciones sobre foreros, para ofertas y compraventas remitirse al hilo apropiado.

-----------------------------------------------

Empiezo:

*Recomendables*

- *Ejpanya_KK*, Trato muy correcto en mano.

- *El Andorrano*, le hice una peticion un tanto extraña y cumplio sobrepasando las espectativas. Un placer hacer tratos con esta persona. Trato en mano.

- *Debianita*, muy correcto en todo momento. Trato en mano y siempre se puede encontrar un buen momento para tomar una cerveza con el.

- *Puntodecontrol*, trato y comunicacion muy correctos. El envio muy bien realizado. Un placer.

- *Monsterspeculator*, trato y comunicacion muy correctos en todo momento, tanto en mano como en envio. No "muerde" tanto como dicen.

- *Gamusino30*, trato y comunicacion muy correctos. Envio sin problemas. Gracias

- *Renovatio*, trato y comunicacion muy correctos. Gracias por tu paciencia.

- *Necho*, trato y comunicacion muy correctos. Gracias

- *Saile*, trato y comunicacion excelente. Tenemos que repetir en otra ocasion. Gracias!

- *Chak4l*, excelente comunicacion, un señor. Gracias por todo

- *Octopussy*, excelente trato y mejor conversacion todavia. Un placer


*Lista negra* (aquellos con los que no se debe tratar)

- *Tonimontana*, no he tenido tratos con el, pero la actitud demostrada en este hilo con otros foreros ha roto la confianza

- *Jorcrams*, es un "semi profesional" que se dedica a vender monedas falsas. Cuando se le avisa te cuenta una historia muy rara y despues intenta colar la moneda por ebay (MONEDA | eBay) Posteriormente se ha demostrado que era un estafador en toda regla.

- @MrNice Se dedica a insultar a todo aquel que no le da la razon. No son formas para mantener la confianza entre foreros


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Nov 2012)

Me uno a la "recopilación"
Entre paréntesis el número de transacciones de compra-venta.

Respeto la confidencialidad de aquellos foreros que en su momento quisieron permanecer anónimos. No aparecen en la lista inferior. Si me permitiré dar su número: 31

*Editado el 23 de octubre de 2022, 10:56 h*

Transacciones Positivas
*123456
alvarogl
Angelillo23
Bender Rodriguez(2)
Blade
burbufilia
Chila
Cuchillo de palo (2)
Delrey (2)
el alemán
electric0 (2)
El hombre dubitativo
fran69
japiluser
jjjval
j.w.pepper
luca (2)
modderx
Multinick2020 (2)
mundofila
Namreg (2)
oinoko
Peluche
Pintxen
portus
rojiblanco (3)
seerkan
Silver99
Tichy
Tizona(2)
Tons
vigocelta
xabitxabi (2)*

Transacciones Reguleras
*apeche2000 *Dilatada comunicación en el tiempo sin resultados. Tiempos convulsos estos del COVID-19. Sin acritud.

Transacciones Negativas
*Diversos "tira y afloja" con algún que otro forero...pero ninguno que merezca el calificativo de negativo, excepto tres (3)
inver999 Poca educación, imposibilidad de trato en mano, tardó 3 semanas en responder...Cuidado
TradingMetales Compra todo y luego desaparece. Cuidado
satu Mareando la perdiz y cambiando unilateralmente mi precio a su antojo. Un fichaje.*

Este foro destaca por la calidad humana de sus participantes. GRACIAS A TODOS


----------



## JOPETA (12 Nov 2012)

Yo recomiendo a Necho, a él le he comprado el 90% de mis onzas de plata, ya que la comunicación y el trato es inmejorable, tanto si le pides 10 onzas, como si le pides tubos o capsulas. Por comodidad se ha converito en mi único vendedor.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (13 Nov 2012)

Compra a distancia realizada al forero *Rafacoins*, todo correcto y rapido, recomendable.


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Nov 2012)

elquenuncahacenada dijo:


> Compra a distancia realizada al forero *Rafacoins*, todo correcto y rapido, recomendable.



Muchas gracias, ha sido una suerte que correos tardase menos de 24 horas


----------



## pillabán (13 Nov 2012)

Nuevo trato realizado con Necho a distancia y como siempre todo perfecto.

100% recomendable.


----------



## Rafacoins (14 Nov 2012)

Trato a distancia con el forero apeche2000. 
Supercontento con la compra que le hice, rápido, cumplidor y muy comunicativo. 
De seguro volveré a hacer otros negocios con este hombre


----------



## apeche2000 (14 Nov 2012)

*Rafacoins*

Trato a distancia con Rafacoins: muy bien, una vez que cerramos el precio definitivo fué muy rapido en hacer el pago y me envió un mensajero a recogerme las monedas. Por mi parte, forero de confianza para hacer tratos.


----------



## modderx (15 Nov 2012)

Pedido a distancia a olestalkyn, todo perfecto, muy bien preparado el paquete, rápido y comunicativo.


----------



## olestalkyn (15 Nov 2012)

modderx dijo:


> Pedido a distancia a olestalkyn, todo perfecto, muy bien preparado el paquete, rápido y comunicativo.



Un placer cerrar tratos con modderx. Gracias.


----------



## Scouser (16 Nov 2012)

Trato a distancia con Necho

Todo perfecto.

Cien por cien recomendado


----------



## Scouser (16 Nov 2012)

Trato a distancia con Chak4l

Excelente

Comunicación muy fluida

Más tratos a la vista, fijo.


----------



## Asdasd (16 Nov 2012)

Trato a distancia cerrado con *Necho*.

Paciente en la comunicación y muy buena atención. Seriedad y confianza. 100% recomendable.

Muchas gracias,


----------



## seerkan (18 Nov 2012)

Trato en mano con Sauron1972, todo perfecto, buena gente, muy recomendable.


----------



## BaNGo (18 Nov 2012)

Compra en mano realizada con PajaroPiter. Todo bien. Recomendable.

En el hilo anterior ya informé de mis experiencias (todas positivas).
Venta a mabv1976
Compras a hablando_en_plata
Compra a PajaroPiter


----------



## PajaroPiter (18 Nov 2012)

Trato en persona con bango. Buena gente.


----------



## Kennedy (19 Nov 2012)

Trato realizado con *TorNo*
Todo perfecto. Un 10.


----------



## Sauron1972 (19 Nov 2012)

Trato en mano hecho con seerkan. Cumplimiento de lo hablado, trato personal agradable y sencillo. ¿Se puede pedir más?. Muy recomendable.


----------



## BaNGo (19 Nov 2012)

Compra a distancia realizada a Corellano. Muy atento. Me mantuvo perfectamente informado cuando mi servicio de mensajería no pasó a recibir el paquete. Recomendable.
Seur ha recogido el paquete un día tarde y no me ha cobrado el porte.

Mis experiencias (todas positivas).
Venta a mabv1976
Compras a hablando_en_plata
Compra a PajaroPiter
Compra a Corellano


----------



## TorNO (19 Nov 2012)

Kennedy dijo:


> Trato realizado con *TorNo*
> Todo perfecto. Un 10.



Igualmente con *Kennedy*, trato a distancia realizado sin ningún tipo de incidencia, cumple lo que dice y en los tiempos acordados. Todo PERFECTO.

Si se presenta la oportunidad, volveré a hacer tratos con él sin ninguna duda.


----------



## amar35 (19 Nov 2012)

Trato hecho con NECHO,todo perfecto,trato,embalaje y el articulo excelente.Seguro que volveré a tratar con él.


----------



## apeche2000 (19 Nov 2012)

Trato en persona con MIAAVG : perfecto como siempre, nos hemos cambiado unas monedas y hemos puesto las bases definitivas para arreglar España y convertirnos en un pais avanzado. Con dinero metálico, of course.


----------



## averapaz (20 Nov 2012)

Trato por correo con *Chak4l*

Sublime como la anterior vez. Comunicación excelente, empaquetaje excelente. Correos mareó el paquete por un error interno y Chak4l le hizo un seguimiento excelente. Les ha dado mucho la brasa y se ha preocupado un montón por su correcta recepción.

Gracias.


----------



## mk73 (20 Nov 2012)

Compra realizada a Necho
Muy buena comunicación, muy atento, te aclara dudas enseguida.
El embalaje bueno y todo lo que le habia perdido perfecto.

Muy recomendable. Rápido, seguro y fiable.


----------



## mk73 (20 Nov 2012)

Trato realizado con PajaroPiter. Todo prefecto, lo recomiendo.


----------



## PajaroPiter (21 Nov 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> Trato realizado con PajaroPiter. Todo prefecto, lo recomiendo.



Compra realizada a mk73. Todo perfecto. Embalaje a prueba de escaner, jejeje.


----------



## modderx (21 Nov 2012)

Compra realizada a atanor, todo perfecto, embalaje muy bien, envío rápido, y muy comunicativo. Más compras en un futuro seguro.


----------



## Atanor (21 Nov 2012)

modderx dijo:


> Compra realizada a atanor, todo perfecto, embalaje muy bien, envío rápido, y muy comunicativo. Más compras en un futuro seguro.



Gracias, ha sido un placer.


----------



## Ecos (22 Nov 2012)

Segundo trato con bric. Todo perfecto. Muy buena comunicación. Absolutamente recomendable. Un placer.


----------



## Denaar (23 Nov 2012)

Trato a distancia con Chak4l , que mas se puede decir que no hayais dicho ya ?
Buen trato, rápido y seriedad, de 10.
En vias de un segundo trato con Chak4l


----------



## els22 (23 Nov 2012)

Compra a distancia con Chak4l .Excelente comunicación y rapidisimo en el envio.Espero repetir pronto.


----------



## bric (24 Nov 2012)

Ecos dijo:


> Segundo trato con bric. Todo perfecto. Muy buena comunicación. Absolutamente recomendable. Un placer.



Igualmente, un autentico placer, con foreros así da gusto hacer tratos.


----------



## alvono (24 Nov 2012)

Varios tratos en mano con *miaavg* y todo genial, 100% recomendable!


----------



## TorNO (24 Nov 2012)

Nuevo trato realizado con *Kennedy *y todo perfecto. 100 % fiable.


----------



## 2BigStars (25 Nov 2012)

Varios tratos con* Necho* y todo perfecto


----------



## Visrul (26 Nov 2012)

Trato realizado con Chak4l.
Todo muy bien. 
Envío además perfectamente embalado


----------



## BaNGo (26 Nov 2012)

Venta realizada a Madrid2m(ierdas)16. Trato rápido y directo. Ha sido un placer. Recomendable.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Nov 2012)

Compra por correo realizado con *miaavg*, todo mas que correcto, buena comunicación y flexibilidad. Forero de confianza.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Nov 2012)

Compra por correo realizada con *necho*. Transparencia y comunicación excelente y la paciencia de un santo resolviendo dudas. También recomendable 100%.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (26 Nov 2012)

Trato ralizado con *MIAAVG* esplendido como simpre, seriedad y con buenos conocimientos sobre diversos tipos de monedas.


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Nov 2012)

Trato a distancia realizado con el forero j.w.pepper, pago rapido, todo perfecto


----------



## pislacho10 (27 Nov 2012)

Trato realizado con necho. Gran profesional, transmite conocimientos y seguridad, envío rápido y muy buen embalaje.


----------



## Tichy (28 Nov 2012)

Compra en mano a *Chak4l*. Respuesta rápida y todo correcto.


----------



## j.w.pepper (28 Nov 2012)

Trato realizao con *Rafacoins*, todo perfecto, muy bien embaladas las monedas, comunicación perfecta y muy bien embaladas las monedas.


----------



## Denaar (29 Nov 2012)

Segundo trato a distancia con Chak4l, envio rapido, seriedad y máxima informacion, buen trato de las monedas en el envio


----------



## elbruce (30 Nov 2012)

nuevo trato con Chak4l, todo perfecto como siempre. muy recomendable.


----------



## oinetas (30 Nov 2012)

Trato en mano con hablando_en_plata, recomendable 100X100, muy buena gente.


----------



## taipan (30 Nov 2012)

Trato realizado con Depeche a distancia.
Todo perfecto. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Visrul (1 Dic 2012)

Borro el post que ha sido un error


----------



## el ganador (1 Dic 2012)

Trato muy agradable y correcto con Depeche.


----------



## Rafacoins (1 Dic 2012)

Trato en mano con el forero Don Plata. Combinamos un horario, cumplio el horario, cumplio con el pago acordado, todo muy rapido y correcto.


----------



## Don Plata (1 Dic 2012)

Trato con Rafacoins, todo perfecto, rápido e igual a lo acordado, sin ningún problema, todo facilidades


----------



## aviador250 (1 Dic 2012)

Trato con Necho. Todo perfecto. Muchas Gracias


----------



## snafu (2 Dic 2012)

Trato hecho con bric hace unos meses, todo mejor que bien. Recomendable, muchas gracias.


----------



## Tubero (4 Dic 2012)

Trato realizado con inver999, todo correcto y buena comunicación.


----------



## SOLIDUS (5 Dic 2012)

Trato realizado con Chak4l. Perfecto.


----------



## Denaar (5 Dic 2012)

Segundo trato con Chak4l a distancia, mas que perfecto


----------



## 2BigStars (5 Dic 2012)

Trato con inver999. Buena comunicación y todo correcto.


----------



## fff (5 Dic 2012)

Trato a distancia con Fran69. Paciente, rápido e impecable. No se puede pedir más.


----------



## Kid (6 Dic 2012)

Trato a distancia con *TONIMONTANA *comprándole onzas de plata con premium de años anteriores.
Todo muy correcto y satisfactorio. Extrema rapidez en el envío y total confianza.
Muy recomendable.
Salut.


----------



## Rafacoins (7 Dic 2012)

Trato a distancia con Denaar, convenimos un precio, una fecha de pago y cumplio con todo. Da gusto venderle a personas asi.


----------



## Denaar (7 Dic 2012)

Trato a distancia con miiavg, excelente, rapido y dispuesto a resolver dudas. Un placer haver conversado con el por telefono.


----------



## 2BigStars (8 Dic 2012)

Trato con Kid a distancia. Excelente comunicación. Un placer


----------



## Kid (8 Dic 2012)

2BigStars dijo:


> Trato con Kid a distancia. Excelente comunicación. Un placer



El placer fue mutuo.
Añadir que se trató de un intercambio de k12s por años, con lo que ambos conseguimos el mismo objetivo con el mismo coste (el envío).
Salut.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (8 Dic 2012)

Gracias *KID * ha sido un placer hacer tratos contigo, seriedad y con un gusto exquisito por diversas oz.


----------



## el ganador (8 Dic 2012)

Otra compra a gamusino30 y cada vez se supera más. 

Además de lo agradable, serio y rápido en los tratos, no escatima en el encapsulado de las onzas que ofrece, aumentando su valor añadido con una presentación inmejorable.


----------



## gamusino30 (9 Dic 2012)

Que horror, ya vamos por el hilo II. Copio mis valoraciones dle hilo I y actualizo las nuevas.

Mis tratos tanto de compra como venta finalizados.

Mas de 1 transacción:

- puntodecontrol: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- Depeche: En persona. Un 10 siempre.
- el_andorrano: En persona y online. Un 10 siempre.
- Athelstan: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- fran69: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- Palasaca: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- Bender Rodriguez: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- aug: En persona y a distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- sinmas: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- IzsI: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- pep007: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- Eldenegro: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- Uriel: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- Solido: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- chuty4: En persona. Un 10 siempre.
- ralf: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- el ganador: En persona y a distancia. Un 10 siempre.

1 transacción:

- Cordoba: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- JOPETA: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Comtat_Gran: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Morgan: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Takolo: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Perlenbacher: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Violator: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Crivit: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- El hombre dubitativo: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Robespierre: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- tonypower: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- saile: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- duval81: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- maragold: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Faramir: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- kboom: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- kennedy: A distancia. Todo correcto.

El resto de transacciones las dejo anónimas por voluntad del comprador salvo que alguien pida referencias concretas.


----------



## Denaar (10 Dic 2012)

Compra a distancia con Necho, perfecta comunicacion y paciencia para resolver dudas. Muy buena manipulacion de las monedas y embalaje.


----------



## Atanor (10 Dic 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho. Un placer como siempre.


----------



## sstamov77 (10 Dic 2012)

Cambio Moneda de 5 pesetas de año 1883 Alfonso XII por Lunar, koala, kookaburra o panda.


----------



## takipa (10 Dic 2012)

sstamov77 dijo:


> Cambio Moneda de 5 pesetas de año 1883 Alfonso 12 por Lunar, koala, kookaburra o panda.



Este hilo es de valoraciones, no de intercambios


----------



## sstamov77 (10 Dic 2012)

Entonces me la puedes valorar


----------



## takipa (10 Dic 2012)

*Valoraciones*



sstamov77 dijo:


> Entonces me la puedes valorar



Te he mandado un mensaje privado (MP)


----------



## Denaar (11 Dic 2012)

Trato a distancia con Rafacoins, todo mas que correcto.


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Dic 2012)

Muchas gracias Denaar, ha sido un placer tratar contigo


----------



## nimind (12 Dic 2012)

Trato con Necho. Todo perfecto. Con tracking y avisando de que habían intentado hacer la entrega. 
De hecho, me avisó un día antes de que apareciera la notificación de Correos (la notificación de correos con fecha del día que aparecía en el tracking pero dejada un días más tarde)


----------



## ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV (12 Dic 2012)

Trato a distancia con Chak4l. Como la vez anterior, rapido y sencillo.
Repetiré cuando lo necesite.


----------



## oinetas (12 Dic 2012)

Trato realizado a distancia con Necho y inver999, Ambos perfectos. Nº de seguimiento, rapidos y bien embalados.


----------



## Atanor (13 Dic 2012)

Trato a distancia con fran69. 

Todo perfecto.


----------



## taipan (14 Dic 2012)

Trato a distancia con fran69.
Todo perfecto. Comunicación impecable y muy rápido.
Repetiré.


----------



## Denaar (14 Dic 2012)

Trato a distancia con bullionista todo perfecto, rapido y muy buen trato de las monedas durante el transporte. perfecto


----------



## elbruce (14 Dic 2012)

Trato realizado con chak4l, como siempre todo perfecto. Gracias.


----------



## Bullionista (14 Dic 2012)

Tratos realizados con Deenar y con Japiluser, todo perfecto.


----------



## Scouser (15 Dic 2012)

Compra a distancia con Fran 69
Todo perfecto. Buena comunicación


----------



## Atanor (17 Dic 2012)

Trato realizado a distancia con chak4l. Todo correcto.


----------



## Denaar (18 Dic 2012)

Trato a distancia con torNO excelente comunicacion y seriedad, perfecto


----------



## guruguru (18 Dic 2012)

Trato muy satisfactorio con *Depeche*. Todo perfecto. Persona recomendable.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (18 Dic 2012)

Realizada compra a distancia al forero *Torno*, todo correcto y envio rapido, recomendable.


----------



## Tichy (18 Dic 2012)

Nuevo trato en mano con *chak4l* y nuevamente todo perfecto.


----------



## Atanor (19 Dic 2012)

Trato a distancia con miaavg. Todo perfecto.


----------



## Bullionista (19 Dic 2012)

Trato realizado a distancia con Estudiante Tesorero, todo perfecto.


----------



## SOLIDUS (21 Dic 2012)

Trato cerrado con Fran69. Todo correcto, muy buena comunicación.


----------



## Scouser (21 Dic 2012)

Trato a distancia con Chak4l
Perfecto como siempre.
Así da gusto


----------



## Asdasd (21 Dic 2012)

Tato a distancia realizado con *gamusino30*. Comunicacion correcta y envío muy rápido. 

Gracias,


----------



## duval81 (23 Dic 2012)

Trato por correo con *Bullionista*.

Envío rápido y bien embalado. Muy recomendable.




-------------------------------------------------------------

Por cierto, tengo una aportación que realizar al foro, a ver que os parece. Lo tendría que hacer el administrador, no nosotros. Si se lo proponemos varios, tal vez lo estudie.

En lugar de poner los resultados de las compra/ventas en un hilo (que luego es un lío encontrar nada) se pondrían en el perfil del forero en cuestión.

De este modo, si quieres ver la fiabilidad de un forero, con entrar en su perfil, puedes ver todas las transacciones realizadas en el foro.

Me acabo de acordar que algo parecido tienen en un conocido foro de compra/venta de telefonía (además de escribir la opinión, puntúan con verdes y rojos).


----------



## Bullionista (23 Dic 2012)

Trato por correo con Duval81, todo perfecto, muy recomendable.


----------



## 1974 (27 Dic 2012)

Trato a distancia con *Chak4l*
Todo perfecto, recomendable al 100%.


----------



## pislacho10 (3 Ene 2013)

Trato realizado con Chak4l
Muy profesional, un placer tratar contigo.


----------



## Tierra_ (3 Ene 2013)

Trato hecho con Miaavg, a distancia, y todo más que perfecto. Tuvo la deferencia de hacer el trato conmigo a pesar de interesarme por su oferta siendo yo recién registrada, con la lógica sorpresa. 

Muy amable, correcto, buen conversador y dispuesto a aclarar y explicarme cualquier duda, transmite confianza. Envío rápido y en perfectas condiciones. Un placer, espero repetir próximamente.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2013)

Trato realizado a distancia con chak4l. Todo perfecto: excelente comunicación, envio rápido y bien protegido. Ha sido un placer hacer negocio contigo.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2013)

Trato realizado con necho. Todo perfecto, muy "profesional": me hizo "gracia" lo del "sacrilegío"... Tienes razón. A lo que iba: excelente comunicación, envio muy bien protegido y también rápido. Ha sido un placer hacer negocio contigo.
Saludos.


----------



## 2BigStars (4 Ene 2013)

Mis último tratos:
Con *gamusino30* todo excelente. Hubo un pequeño problema y lo solventó muy rápido.
Con *chak4l* todo excelente, buena comunicación, rapidez y seriedad.


----------



## amar35 (8 Ene 2013)

Un nuevo trato hecho con NECHO y todo perfecto.


----------



## Pekata (8 Ene 2013)

trato con Necho, comunicación, envio y tiempos todo muy bien. Para repetir.


----------



## Metal12 (9 Ene 2013)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Trato en persona con *Metal12*
> 
> Persona seria y agradable, muy formal y honrado, incluso para advertir que se le pagaban 20 € de más.
> 
> Así da gusto



*Gracias mabv1976, ha sido un placer tratar contigo. *


----------



## Tierra_ (9 Ene 2013)

Nuevo trato hecho con Miaavg, y nada que añadir a mi anterior valoración. Todo perfecto.


----------



## portus (15 Ene 2013)

Trato con *olestalkyn *

Todo Perfecto, un verdadero placer.


----------



## olestalkyn (15 Ene 2013)

*portus*, el placer es mío. Gracias


----------



## Tierra_ (15 Ene 2013)

Trato hecho con TorNO, muy correcto y serio, un placer. Todo perfecto.


----------



## Denaar (16 Ene 2013)

Intercambio de monedas de 12 euros con el forero VIC2525, muy serio y cumplidor. Muchas Gracias


----------



## pislacho10 (16 Ene 2013)

Trato realizado con Necho. La tranquilidad que aporta hacer tratos con este señor es impagable, un 10.


----------



## Denaar (17 Ene 2013)

Nuevo trato a distancia con Necho y como siempre todo perfecto. Gracias


----------



## Sigpac (17 Ene 2013)

Trato a distancia con Necho. Comunicación exquisita, envío y embalaje perfectos. Un placer.


----------



## Chila (18 Ene 2013)

Venta a distancia realizada a los foreros japiluser y fran69.
Muy serios ambos. Todo perfecto.


----------



## VIC2525 (18 Ene 2013)

Intercambio de Monedas con Denaar todo perfecto, gracias!!


----------



## elter (18 Ene 2013)

Trato con Atanor,todo perfecto.


----------



## fran69 (19 Ene 2013)

Compra efectuada a Chila.

Todo correcto y perfecto, un autentico placer!!!


----------



## Denaar (21 Ene 2013)

Trato con chak4l como siempre magnifico trato , embalaje y comunicacion. Grandisima seguridad


----------



## taipan (22 Ene 2013)

Trato con chak4l 
Todo perfecto y muy, muy rápido.


----------



## seerkan (22 Ene 2013)

Trato con el andorrano. Buena comunicación, informando de cada cambio de estado del pedido y buen embalaje, seguro y discreto.


----------



## pislacho10 (22 Ene 2013)

Trato con miaav. Magnífica comunicación, envío rápido y seriedad, muy recomendable.


----------



## marquen2303 (23 Ene 2013)

Trato con chak4l muy bien embalaje, rapidez y comunicación, me ha inspirado confianza.-


----------



## el ganador (23 Ene 2013)

Compra al andorrano; legal y todo correcto.

Muy buena atención telefónica.


----------



## Tichy (24 Ene 2013)

Compra en mano a chak4l en dos etapas totalmente satisfactoria.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2013)

Compra efectuada a chak4l. Siempre perfecto en todo. No me está pasando lo mismo con otro forero, pero voy a esperar antes de comentar nada al respecto.


----------



## conde84 (24 Ene 2013)

Compra realizada a necho,rapidez y buen embalaje,un 10.
Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Ene 2013)

*¿Existe inver999?*

Después de 4 días y 2 mensajes...:..sigo sin respuesta...al menos, un poco de cortesía


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Ene 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Existe. A mí me ha contestado.
> Le escribí porque tiene un 1/10 oz. Panda muy por debajo de SPOT, se lo advertí, me dijo que se había confundido y lo iba a cambiar y hasta hoy.



Espero que no le haya pasado nada :|


----------



## musu19 (24 Ene 2013)

No se como poner esto... creo que paso de usar letras enormes, asique pondre negrilla:

*hablando_en_plata*

Gran envió, gran comunicación y gran paciencia con este comprador!


----------



## maximiliano_villarubia (25 Ene 2013)

Compra por correo a Necho y muy bien en todo. Para repetir.


----------



## Denaar (25 Ene 2013)

Trato a distancia con hablando_en_plata, magnifica comunicacion y rapidez en el envio. Facilidad para hacer tratos. Buen embalaje. Gracias


----------



## musu19 (25 Ene 2013)

Trato con *elquenuncahacenada* , no entiendo este nick, por que si lo hace!!!

de 10! 100% recomendable!


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (26 Ene 2013)

Gracias, ha sido un placer tratar contigo.


----------



## Denaar (1 Feb 2013)

Trato a distancia con cha4kl como siempre perfecto. gracias


----------



## apeche2000 (2 Feb 2013)

*mabv1976*

Trato a distancia con mabv1976, rapido, correcto y sin ningun problema. Recomendable para tratos sin ninguna duda.


----------



## maragold (5 Feb 2013)

Trato a distancia con fran69.

Todo perfecto. Rápido y fiable 100%!

Saludos


----------



## 2BigStars (9 Feb 2013)

Tarto a distancia con *Bender Rodríguez*

Perfecta comunicación y trato. Rápido en el envío. Un placer.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (9 Feb 2013)

2BigStars dijo:


> Tarto a distancia con *Bender Rodríguez*
> 
> Perfecta comunicación y trato. Rápido en el envío. Un placer.



El placer es mío, te añado a mi lista de buenos foreros.

Un saludo.


----------



## seerkan (10 Feb 2013)

Nuevo trato en mano con chak4l, como siempre perfecto.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (10 Feb 2013)

Magnífico trato a distancia con chak4l, gracias.


----------



## chimaco (11 Feb 2013)

Quisiera comentar los 2 tratos a distancia que he realizado hasta el momento:

necho: todo muy bien, profesional y muy recomendable.

baNgo: transacción perfecta, envío ultra-rápido, muy atento, 100% recomendable


----------



## BaNGo (11 Feb 2013)

chimaco dijo:


> Quisiera comentar los 2 tratos a distancia que he realizado hasta el momento:
> 
> necho: todo muy bien, profesional y muy recomendable.
> 
> baNgo: transacción perfecta, envío ultra-rápido, muy atento, 100% recomendable



Ha sido un placer.
Comprador ejemplar y muy razonable.


----------



## els22 (11 Feb 2013)

Nuevo trato con chack4l y de nuevo muy rapido,perfecto.


----------



## Chila (12 Feb 2013)

Trato con hablando_en_plata perfecto.
Como siempre.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (13 Feb 2013)

Tratos con el Andorrano.
Cumplidores. Seriedad


----------



## gugueta (14 Feb 2013)

Trato con hablando_en_plata. Rapidez y buen embalaje. Todo estupendo.

Gracias.


----------



## gugueta (14 Feb 2013)

Trato con necho. Buen servicio, rápidez, todo de lujo.

Gracias.


----------



## maragold (14 Feb 2013)

*Trato fallido con inver999. *

No me ha dado confianza, lo siento (soltar 1000€ por adelantado a un pomperillo... bufff... :cook

Aprovecho para hacer una serie de recomendaciones a pomperos que quieran hacer tratos con otros foreros:

1) No da ninguna confianza que la única forma de pago sea transferencia por adelantado. Sin posibilidad ni de entrega en mano ni de envío contra reembolso. Sobre todo si llevas unas semanas registrado y apenas un par de recomendaciones.
En este sentido, si llevas "unas 50 o 60 transacciones" (sic) con otros foreros en apenas un par de meses, pídeles por favor que te recomienden en este hilo. Es muuuuuy raro que haciendo tantas transacciones no te recomiende nadie.

2) Tampoco da ninguna confianza comunicarte con tus potenciales clientes desde un correo tipo vendodetodoporebay @ yahoo.es. Sobre todo si dicho correo no tiene ningún enlace asociado en Google; ni ningún perfil en Facebook, Twitter, Linkedin...

3) Si te piden las fotos de las monedas, la confianza baja a límites insospechados si unas son escaneos perfectos y otras son fotos cutres borrosas sacadas con un teléfono móvil. Si encima algunas de las fotos están firmadas por un nick de ebay que es extranjero...

4) No digas que el envío será inmediato una vez recibida la transferencia y después cambies a que algunas de las monedas las tiene un amigo en otra provincia y que no te las podré enviar hasta al menos una semana después de recibido el ingreso.

5) Y ya para finalizar, negarse a dar un teléfono de contacto a un potencial cliente al que le pides que te ingrese 1.000€ por adelantado, pues has rematado el negocio.

En cualquier caso os deseo suerte, tanto a inver999 como a otros pomperos que pretendéis hacer negocio con otros foreros.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2013)

Trato realizado con necho. Como siempre todo correcto, muy serio y recomendable. 

Y, de paso, subrayar lo dicho por Maragold, pues desgraciadamente siempre te encuentras algún "inconveniente" por el camino... Al final, acabar comprando a alguien que sea "conocido" y cuya seriedad esté contrastada.


----------



## chak4l (14 Feb 2013)

Trato realizado en mano con Demokratos.

Persona seria y con amplios conocimientos.

Un placer, recomendable al 100%.


----------



## demokratos (14 Feb 2013)

chak4l dijo:


> Trato realizado en mano con Demokratos.
> 
> Persona seria y con amplios conocimientos.
> 
> Un placer, recomendable al 100%.




Igualmente digo de chak4l y de sauron1972. Un placer tratar con ellos.

*Recopilación de valoraciones:
*


chak4l dijo:


> Trato realizado en mano con Demokratos.
> 
> Persona seria y con amplios conocimientos.
> 
> Un placer, recomendable al 100%.





Sauron1972 dijo:


> Trato hecho en mano con demokratos: escrupuloso y sin sorpresas, trato afable, café y conversación agradable... vamos, un gran ejemplo de lo que debe ser un trato en mano.
> 
> Un placer.





seerkan dijo:


> Trato en mano con demokratos, excelente persona y excelente vendedor, muy recomendable. Yo repetire...





quimby dijo:


> Trato con demokratos. Todo ok.






bullish consensus dijo:


> trato con Demokratos, todo perfecto.





Oncle Picsou dijo:


> Trato en mano con Demokratos : muy bien !





heypericles dijo:


> Trato presencial de venta hecho con demokratos, muy simpático y tranquilo, todo correcto.





Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Trato en mano con *demokratos*. Persona educada y afable. Muy recomendable.





SOLIDUS dijo:


> Transacción realizada con demokratos, muy bueno.





putabolsa dijo:


> Trato en mano con _demokratos_.Todo un gentelman.Muy buen trato personal,buena comunicación pre-encuentro,persona ordenada y meticulosa durante el trato,seriedad,amabilidad...no se puede pedir más.Profesional como la copa de un pino.Te espero en tu próximo paso por estas tierras.





Gratidianus dijo:


> Compra en mano a Demokratos. Todo perfecto y además persona muy agradable.
> 
> Saludos





Denaar dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Demokratos todo perfecto, muy rapido en el envio y persona seria.
> 
> Pago en BTC.





Scouser dijo:


> Trato a distancia/en mano con Demokratos (¡por medio de mi cuñada!)
> 
> Excelente
> 
> ...






Denaar dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Demokratos, rapido y fiable , repetire.





taurus74 dijo:


> Trato en persona con Demokratos. Todo mas que correcto. Un caballero.





Morsa dijo:


> Trato en mano con Demokratos. El género perfecto y charla agradable. Sin duda repetiré





Denaar dijo:


> Doble trato a distancia con Demokratos. Comunicativo, serio y muy rapido en el envio. )





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Trato realizado con Demokratos. Sin preguntas. Sin problemas. De plena confianza.





novembre dijo:


> Trato en mano con *demokratos*. Excelente en todos los aspectos





vegadelos7 dijo:


> Trato en mano con demokratos, persona recomendable 100%, todo perfecto. Espero que en el futuro hagamos nuevos tratos.
> Un saludo cordial
> Alejandro





Morsa dijo:


> Trato en mano con Demokratos, todo perfecto pese al poco tiempo de antelación con el que contaba.
> 
> Gracias por todo





luca dijo:


> Demokratos, trato impecable, serio, experto y amable.





michinato dijo:


> Trato realizado en mano con demokratos. Todo correcto





Condemor dijo:


> Trato a distancia con demokratos, todo bien :Aplauso:





nicklessss dijo:


> Trato perfecto con *demokratos*. Absolutamente recomendable. Repetiré sin ninguna duda.
> 
> :Aplauso::Aplauso:





blackprince dijo:


> Trato a distancia con demokratos. Buen precio, buena comunicación, todo bien.
> Un saludo





fini dijo:


> Hola, Trato realizado con Atanor y Demokratos todo correpto.
> saludos.





miaavg dijo:


> Último tratos positivos con:
> 
> *demokratos*: A Distancia. Directo, comunicativo, seriedad y formalidad.





donni dijo:


> Trato con Demokratos en mano en Madrid
> Muy amable, buen precio, material de calidad
> Un 10





trader dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Demokratos: Todo perfecto. Empaquetado correcto y envío inmediato. Concretando otro trato con el actualmente.





putabolsa dijo:


> Trato a distancia con demoKratos.
> Todo perfecto e impecable como siempre.
> Un placer y hasta la proxima.





rojiblanco dijo:


> Trato en mano con Demokratos, todo perfecto, muy buena comunicacíon.





TDT' dijo:


> Intercambio con demokratos el otro día. Un buen conversador y en el que se puede confiar.





putabolsa dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Demokratos.
> Todo *GENIAL* como en todas las otras ocasiones anteriores.
> Un placer,hasta la proxima.





mabv1976 dijo:


> Trato en mano con demokratos, como en otras ocasiones perfecto y de plena confianza, además de una agradable charla.





Leunam dijo:


> Trato en mano con Demokratos.
> Todo correcto, agradable, rápido y serio.


----------



## olestalkyn (14 Feb 2013)

*Ya somos dos fallidos con inver999
Tras mi pregunta en la página 15 ¿Existe inver999? se dignó a contestar...mejor casi que no lo hubiese hecho*

3 semanas de espera... y yo pensando que le habría pasado algo ...Sin entrar en muchos detalles, de educación anda un poco justo, además de imposibilidad de trato en mano y enfado por envío de fotos y actualización de precios. Curioso el personaje. Procedo a añadirle a mi corta lista negra


----------



## Sauron1972 (14 Feb 2013)

Trato hecho en mano con demokratos: escrupuloso y sin sorpresas, trato afable, café y conversación agradable... vamos, un gran ejemplo de lo que debe ser un trato en mano.

Un placer.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2013)

Trato realizado con Depeche. Todo correcto. Recomendable.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Feb 2013)

olestalkyn dijo:


> *Ya somos dos fallidos con inver999
> Tras mi pregunta en la página 15 ¿Existe inver999? se dignó a contestar...mejor casi que no lo hubiese hecho*
> 
> 3 semanas de espera... y yo pensando que le habría pasado algo ...Sin entrar en muchos detalles, de educación anda un poco justo, además de imposibilidad de trato en mano y enfado por envío de fotos y actualización de precios. Curioso el personaje. Procedo a añadirle a mi corta lista negra



Pues sumale al menos medio fallido mas, lo tengo en lista "gris" por que me envió unas monedas en un estado muy inferior al que se suponía, una de ellas había sido como mínimo, limpiada con un estropajo porque estaba totalmente rayada. Su respuesta: "así es como me la vendieron". Es decir, lamentablemente he tenido que poner a inver999 en la lista de "no repetir". :S


----------



## Denaar (22 Feb 2013)

Trato a distancia con cha4kl como siempre todo perfecto. Buen trato, rapidez en el envio, excelente embalaje, persona muy seria y recomendable


----------



## marquen2303 (22 Feb 2013)

Trato realizado con chak4l a distancia y todo excelente, rapidez, seriedad, buen embalaje y muy buenos precios.


----------



## seerkan (23 Feb 2013)

Trato realizado con necho perfecto. Repetire


----------



## bullish consensus (25 Feb 2013)

trato con chak4l, todo rapido y bien, muy recomendable.


----------



## asnito (25 Feb 2013)

Varios tratos en mano con chak4l y perfecto siempre
Trato en mano con roji blanco ídem todo perfecto.


----------



## rojiblanco (26 Feb 2013)

Trato en mano con Asnito, perfecto y puntual.


----------



## seerkan (26 Feb 2013)

Trato a distancia con Depeche, todo perfecto


----------



## fff (27 Feb 2013)

Andorrano... excelente.


----------



## Caldeo directo (27 Feb 2013)

Trato en mano con miaavg. Trato exquisito, cafés, tertulia y una "clase magistral" en "metalurgia".
Totalmente recomendable. Para repetir.


----------



## elbruce (28 Feb 2013)

Trato con rojiblanco, monedas perfectas y pefecta comunicación recomendable 100%, sin duda volveremos a hacer negocios.


----------



## Tin Rope (1 Mar 2013)

trato en mano con *bullish consensus*. Todo correcto.


----------



## bullish consensus (3 Mar 2013)

Trato con Quebractubre, todo en orden, bien envasadas, puntual y trato ameno.


----------



## seerkan (3 Mar 2013)

Nuevo trato con chak4l, perfecto como siempre.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2013)

Trato realizado con Chak4l: Perfecto en todo. Bueno, soy comprador habitual de él, por algo será...
Saludos.


----------



## mk73 (5 Mar 2013)

y por curiosidad, nunca nadie ha tenido alguna queja o no ha quedado satisfecho?? 
lo digo porque siempre miro este hilo y es una cascada de adjetivos muy bonitos, y todo maravilloso y "de pelicula"

nunca nadie le ha salido la compreda mal o para poner a caldo al vendedor??? nunca???es que estaria muy bien que tambien se digan comentarios negativos para asi quedar los otros en aviso para no comprar a tal individuo o de hacerlo pues saber el riesgo que se corre
saludos


----------



## Eddyydde (5 Mar 2013)

Buenas:

Recientemente, en las páginas 17 y 18 tienes algún trato fallido con inver999 y en la página 1, a modo de resumen de algún forero, también aparecen experiencias negativas.

Salu2


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Mar 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> y por curiosidad, nunca nadie ha tenido alguna queja o no ha quedado satisfecho??
> lo digo porque siempre miro este hilo y es una cascada de adjetivos muy bonitos, y todo maravilloso y "de pelicula"
> 
> nunca nadie le ha salido la compreda mal o para poner a caldo al vendedor??? nunca???es que estaria muy bien que tambien se digan comentarios negativos para asi quedar los otros en aviso para no comprar a tal individuo o de hacerlo pues saber el riesgo que se corre
> saludos



Es cierto, sospecho que el motivo es que es mas fácil alabar y agradecer públicamente que criticar públicamente, especialmente si el problema no ha sido una estafa clara sino un producto de baja calidad o un trato poco profesional. De todas formas se puede leer entre lineas, y si no encuentras nadie que hable bien de un vendedor, mejor búscate otro de los "floreados".


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> y por curiosidad, nunca nadie ha tenido alguna queja o no ha quedado satisfecho??
> lo digo porque siempre miro este hilo y es una cascada de adjetivos muy bonitos, y todo maravilloso y "de pelicula"
> 
> nunca nadie le ha salido la compreda mal o para poner a caldo al vendedor??? nunca???es que estaria muy bien que tambien se digan comentarios negativos para asi quedar los otros en aviso para no comprar a tal individuo o de hacerlo pues saber el riesgo que se corre
> saludos



Hola, mk73: Imagino que sí que, en alguna ocasión, la mayoría habremos tenido alguna mala experiencia. De hecho, a mí en este foro hice una adquisición que no valoré ni bien ni mal, porque fue una cuestión que se le escapó un poco al vendedor, pero su resolución final tampoco fue negativa, es decir "fifty/fifty" que no es lo que uno busco al comprar. Por tanto, preferí no valorarlo y si alguien se queja de este vendedor, pues entonces es probable que explique mi experiencia personal con él.

De los otros dos vendedores, de este foro, a los que he comprado sólo puedo recomendarlos pues me han demostrado lo esencial: información sobre aquella moneda que voy a adquirir, estado de la misma (eso siempre se debiera preguntar), envio seguro y rápido. En fin, la misma seriedad que doy y que, por tanto, exijo. A veces, el precio no es la única variable a tener en cuenta, pues realmente las diferencias van a ser casi "testimoniales" y aquí me refiero al "premium" y al coleccionismo (Numismática) en general.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Mar 2013)

Vamos a ponernos al día de los tratos hechos desde navidades:

Foreros recomendados, con los que espero repetir:

- *Bullionista*: Trato a distancia. Muy correcto, rápido y profesional.
- *Metal12*: Trato a distancia. Excepcionalmente honrado y muy flexible.
- *Chak4l*: Trato a distancia. Muy correcto, rápido y profesional.
- *el_andorrano*: Como tantas otras veces, todo correcto.
- *Gamu*: Trato en mano. Todo correcto.
- *ToniMontanta*: Trato a distancia. Muy correcto, rápido y profesional.
- *Scouser*: Trato a distancia. Muy correcto, rápido y profesional.


----------



## necho (5 Mar 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> y por curiosidad, nunca nadie ha tenido alguna queja o no ha quedado satisfecho??
> lo digo porque siempre miro este hilo y es una cascada de adjetivos muy bonitos, y todo maravilloso y "de pelicula"
> 
> nunca nadie le ha salido la compreda mal o para poner a caldo al vendedor??? nunca???es que estaria muy bien que tambien se digan comentarios negativos para asi quedar los otros en aviso para no comprar a tal individuo o de hacerlo pues saber el riesgo que se corre
> saludos



En el primer hilo ("hilo oficial I") hay más valoraciones del tipo que buscas 

Pero por normal general en este subforo la gente suele ser seria tanto vendedores, como compradores. Lo cual es de agradecer ya que lo que se lee de otras comunidades (p.e eBay, todocolecciones) pone los pelos como escarpias. 

Por aquí la gente tiene su reputación y se cuida de conservarla. Además si aparece algún espabilado entre todos le suelen dar buena cera.

Yo en mis inicios (en este subforo) tuve mi roce con uno, y no hizo falta que me explayara demasiado ya que él solito se puso en evidencia. Por la boca muere el pez como se suele decir :bla:


----------



## bullish consensus (5 Mar 2013)

Trato con Rojiblanco todo perfecto.

Trato con Quebractubre todo perfecto.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2013)

Trato realizado con Scouser. Todo correcto.


----------



## rojiblanco (6 Mar 2013)

Trato en mano con Bullish Consensus, todo perfecto.


----------



## Scouser (6 Mar 2013)

Trato a distancia con _fernandojcg_
Todo correcto


----------



## Klogarg (7 Mar 2013)

Trato a distancia con Necho

Todo perfecto, espero repetir pronto.


----------



## Scouser (7 Mar 2013)

Trato a distancia con _chak4l_
Impecable en todo, como siempre


----------



## asqueado (7 Mar 2013)

Trato hecho con *necho* a distancia todo correcto y profesional
Trato hecho con *rojiblanco* a distancia todo correcto y profesional






.


----------



## rojiblanco (7 Mar 2013)

Trato con asqueado a distancia... a la perfección, todo rápido y muy buena comunicación.


----------



## seerkan (9 Mar 2013)

Trato en mano con demokratos, excelente persona y excelente vendedor, muy recomendable. Yo repetire...


----------



## demokratos (10 Mar 2013)

seerkan dijo:


> Trato en mano con demokratos, excelente persona y excelente vendedor, muy recomendable. Yo repetire...



Digo lo mismo y ha sido un placer tratar contigo también.


----------



## SATIE (13 Mar 2013)

Trato en mano con vendoplata.
Todo perfecto, formalidad, corrección, conocimiento del tema.
Es persona de fiar.


----------



## SATIE (13 Mar 2013)

Trato en mano con Chak4L.
Profesional, correcto y con conocimientos numismáticos.
Charlamos un buen rato y me asesoró sobre el asunto. Recomendable.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (14 Mar 2013)

Realizada compra a distancia al forero Chak4L, todo correcto y rapido, recomendable.


----------



## bric (14 Mar 2013)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Compra a distancia a Bric
> 
> Un señor, se preocupa en todo momento del estado del envío, gran embalaje, y cumpliendo en todo momento su palabra.
> 
> 100% recomendable



Igualmente, totalmente recomendable. Transferencia rápidamente una vez acordadas las condiciones, incluso tuvo más "prisa" en hacerme el pago que en facilitarme los datos de envío. 

Ha sido un placer tratar con mabv1976, espero repetir.


----------



## seerkan (19 Mar 2013)

Mi mujer me ha sorprendido regalándome unas onzas de plata, como regalo del día del padre, de parte de mis hijos. Se las ha comprado a Demokratos, el cual le ha asesorado y ayudado (acertando de pleno) ya que ella no conoce mucho este mundo. 
La valoración de mi mujer no puede ser mejor, al igual que a mi, le ha parecido una excelente persona, con la que mantuvo una agradable conversación y que le ofrecio ayuda incluso para temas no realcionados con este mundo.
Por la parte que me toca muchas gracias


----------



## demokratos (19 Mar 2013)

seerkan dijo:


> Mi mujer me ha sorprendido regalándome unas onzas de plata, como regalo del día del padre, de parte de mis hijos. Se las ha comprado a Demokratos, el cual le ha asesorado y ayudado (acertando de pleno) ya que ella no conoce mucho este mundo.
> La valoración de mi mujer no puede ser mejor, al igual que a mi, le ha parecido una excelente persona, con la que mantuvo una agradable conversación y que le ofrecio ayuda incluso para temas no realcionados con este mundo.
> Por la parte que me toca muchas gracias



Feliz día del padre Seerkan!

Y mi enhorabuena por haber elegido tan bien a tu media naranja. 

Me alegro que acertásemos con las onzas!

Saludos


----------



## Tierra_ (19 Mar 2013)

Trato hecho con Bric, y todo más que perfecto, transmite seriedad y confianza. De hecho todos lo usuarios con los que traté se merecen un 10.


----------



## bric (20 Mar 2013)

Tierra_ dijo:


> Trato hecho con Bric, y todo más que perfecto, transmite seriedad y confianza. De hecho todos lo usuarios con los que traté se merecen un 10.



Un placer. Pago más que rápido, al rato de acordar las condiciones ya recibí un correo de su banco avisándome de que iba a recibir una transferencia. Trato muy fluido. Forera muy recomendable.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (20 Mar 2013)

Se que no voy a dar la campanada con el comentario pues quien ha tratado con necho ha quedado más que satisfecho y no voy yo a ser una novedad, así que sumo mi valoración más que positiva (por trato, atención y embalaje) a las muchas que ya cosecha.

Gracias.


----------



## quimby (21 Mar 2013)

Trato con demokratos. Todo ok.


----------



## 1oz (21 Mar 2013)

Operacion con quebraoctubre. Perfecto. Un placer.


----------



## Tin Rope (21 Mar 2013)

1oz dijo:


> Operacion con quebractubre. Perfecto. Un placer.



Igualmente. Encantado de hacer tratos con usted. Gracias por su exquisito trato.


----------



## bullish consensus (21 Mar 2013)

trato con Demokratos, todo perfecto.


----------



## Tichy (21 Mar 2013)

Nuevo trato (Madrid en mano) con Chak4l y nuevamente todo perfecto.


----------



## murpi (21 Mar 2013)

Trato a distancia con Chak4l y todo correcto. En todo momento me ha ido informado del estado del envío, que ha venido muy bien protegido.


----------



## Shura (21 Mar 2013)

Trato con quebractubre. Todo perfecto. Un placer.


----------



## Tin Rope (21 Mar 2013)

Shura dijo:


> Trato con quebractubre. Todo perfecto. Un placer.



El placer ha sido mío. gracias.


----------



## demokratos (21 Mar 2013)

quimby dijo:


> Trato con demokratos. Todo ok.



Igualmente. Un placer tratar contigo.


----------



## Violator (22 Mar 2013)

Actualizo las valoraciones de mis transacciones:

Hastur: A distancia. Todo Perfecto. Recomendado.
Gamusino30: A distancia. Todo Perfecto. recomendado.
InversionOro: A distancia. Todo Perfecto. recomendado. Excelente empaquetado.
*miaavg: A distancia. Excelente comunicación manteniendome informado en todo momento del estado del envio. Excelente y cuidadoso embalaje. Mercancia perfecta.*


----------



## kikelon (22 Mar 2013)

seerkan dijo:


> Mi mujer me ha sorprendido regalándome unas onzas de plata, como regalo del día del padre, de parte de mis hijos. Se las ha comprado a Demokratos, el cual le ha asesorado y ayudado (acertando de pleno) ya que ella no conoce mucho este mundo.
> La valoración de mi mujer no puede ser mejor, al igual que a mi, le ha parecido una excelente persona, con la que mantuvo una agradable conversación y *que le ofrecio ayuda incluso para temas no realcionados con este mundo.*
> Por la parte que me toca muchas gracias



¿También es consejero mantrimonial? Joer, menudo chollo de forero )


----------



## silverwindow (22 Mar 2013)

seerkan dijo:


> La valoración de mi mujer no puede ser mejor, al igual que a mi, le ha parecido una excelente persona, con la que mantuvo una agradable conversación y que le ofrecio ayuda incluso para temas no realcionados con este mundo.
> Por la parte que me toca muchas gracias



¿y dices que son muy amigos? ¿Dices que ha quedado satisfecha?

....


----------



## Metal12 (25 Mar 2013)

Tratos desde Enero hasta el momento.

Trato a distancia a *Denaar*: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo Perfecto. 

Venta en mano a *Satie*ersona Agradable y recomendable. Un placer.


*Valoraciones*



Spoiler



*Estudiante Tesorero:* Trato a Distancia. Pago Rápido, buena comunicación. Se pacto un acuerdo y cumplió con creces lo pactado. Recomendable 100%
*mabv1976:* Venta en mano. Un tío *BASTANTE* majó un *10* Recomendable 100%
*Denaar:* Trato a distancia. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo Perfecto. 
*Satie:* 2 Ventas en mano.Persona Agradable y recomendable. Un placer.
*Córdoba:* Trato a distancia: Pago rápido. Realizo una petición, llegamos a un acuerdo y cumplió con lo prometido. Persona razonable y muy legal.


----------



## mario_sg (25 Mar 2013)

No creo q sea ninguna novedad xo hay q dejar contancia:
Trato con necho. Todo perfecto. Trato impecable. Repetiré


----------



## SATIE (25 Mar 2013)

Trato en mano cerrado recientemente con miaavg.

Todo perfecto, tiene importante conocimiento y experiencia en el medio numismático que comparte de buen grado.
Persona de fiar y muy recomendable.


----------



## SATIE (25 Mar 2013)

Trato en mano con Metal 12.

Todo correcto, puntualidad y buen trato.
Persona recomendable.


----------



## Cordoba (26 Mar 2013)

Compra a Metal12. En mi opinión muy recomendable y serio, cumple con lo que se compromete. Muy legal.


----------



## Denaar (26 Mar 2013)

Trato a distancia con hablando_en_plata, negociacion rapida y muy serio con los plazos de entrega.

Magnifico embalaje.
Todo perfecto


----------



## Metal12 (26 Mar 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Compra a Metal12. En mi opinión muy recomendable y serio, cumple con lo que se compromete. Muy legal.



*Un placer tratar contigo. Espero repetir *


----------



## Tierra_ (27 Mar 2013)

Nuevos tratos realizados con Miaavg y Bric, y valoración excelente, sin más que añadir.


----------



## bric (27 Mar 2013)

Tierra_ dijo:


> Nuevos tratos realizados con Miaavg y Bric, y valoración excelente, sin más que añadir.



De nuevo un placer. Forera muy recomendable, seriedad y rapidez en el pago.

P.D. Veo que ya has llegado a los 10.


----------



## pioner20 (2 Abr 2013)

Trato con Chak4l a distancia y todo perfecto, muy bien embalado y muy atento, comunicacion excelente.

Saludos


----------



## Denaar (4 Abr 2013)

Nuevo trato a distancia con Necho y como siempre perfecto.


----------



## makokillo (4 Abr 2013)

Trato a distancia con BaNGo ---> Todo Ok. Muy buena comunicación y envio rapido.


----------



## BaNGo (4 Abr 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Trato a distancia con BaNGo ---> Todo Ok. Muy buena comunicación y envio rapido.



Un placer, makokillo. Forero recomendable sin duda.


----------



## frob (4 Abr 2013)

Trato a distancia con Necho...todo perfecto. Es muy probable que repita.


----------



## Rijndael (4 Abr 2013)

Trato a distancia con miaavg, todo perfecto, rápido, muy bien embalado, comunicacion excelente.

Saludos


----------



## maximiliano_villarubia (6 Abr 2013)

Trato a distancia con rojiblanco. Rápido y confiable. Para repetir.


----------



## rojiblanco (6 Abr 2013)

Un placer hacer tratos con maximiliano_villarubia.


----------



## vendoplata (8 Abr 2013)

Hola.

Escribo para recomendar a un comprador:


_Trato realiza con SATIE.

Persona seria y de confianza.

Ningún problema con el pago y la transacción.

Comprador 5 estrellas._



Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (8 Abr 2013)

Trato a distancia con Necho, como siempre todo correcto, muchas gracias.


----------



## murpi (8 Abr 2013)

Segundo trato a distancia con chak4l y todo correcto como siempre. 

El envío ha sido rápido y la protección del envío espectacular.


----------



## mario_sg (9 Abr 2013)

Trato a distancia con chak4l, todo perfecto. Envio rapido y embalaje perfecto. Repetire


----------



## seerkan (9 Abr 2013)

Nuevo trato a distancia con Depeche y como en los anteriores todo perfecto.


----------



## mario_sg (10 Abr 2013)

Intercambio a distancia con Yapci, todo perfecto


----------



## musu19 (10 Abr 2013)

Trato INCREÍBLE con *necho* , un crack como siempre. Mi entera confianza!


----------



## elter (11 Abr 2013)

Trato con Necho.
Todo perfecto.....una vez más.


----------



## Metal12 (13 Abr 2013)

Segunda venta a *Satie*


*Valoraciones*



Spoiler



*Mis valoraciones*

*Estudiante Tesorero:* Trato a Distancia. Pago Rápido, buena comunicación. Se pacto un acuerdo y cumplió con creces lo pactado. Recomendable 100%
*mabv1976:* Venta en mano. Un tío *BASTANTE* majó un *10* Recomendable 100%
*Denaar:* Trato a distancia. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo Perfecto. 
*Satie:* 2 Ventas en mano.Persona Agradable y recomendable. Un placer.
*Córdoba:* Trato a distancia: Pago rápido. Realizo una petición, llegamos a un acuerdo y cumplió con lo prometido. Persona razonable y muy legal.

*Valoración de foreros*

*mabv1976:* Trato en persona con Metal12.Persona seria y agradable, muy formal y honrado, incluso para advertir que se le pagaban 20 € de más.
Así da gusto
*EstudianteTesorero:* Trato a distancia con Metal12. Excepcionalmente honrado y muy flexible.
*Cordoba:* Compra a Metal12. En mi opinión muy recomendable y serio, cumple con lo que se compromete. Muy legal.
*Satie:* 
1º Trato en mano con Metal 12.Todo correcto, puntualidad y buen trato.Persona recomendable.
2º Nuevo trato con Metal 12. Persona amable y cumplidora. Conocedor del medio. Muy recomendable.


----------



## quimby (13 Abr 2013)

Trato con necho.Todo correcto.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2013)

Trato realizado con necho. Perfecto, como siempre. Saludos.


----------



## els22 (14 Abr 2013)

Nuevo trato con Necho,nada nuevo que añadir ya que esta todo dicho en este hilo,como siempre comunicación y envio excelente.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2013)

Trato realizado con necho. Todo perfecto.


----------



## SOLIDUS (19 Abr 2013)

Trato con Chak4l. Genial como siempre.


----------



## Opsi (20 Abr 2013)

Trato realizado con necho, todo correcto.


----------



## ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV (20 Abr 2013)

Trato con necho, como siempre ok


----------



## Morsa (21 Abr 2013)

Trato con Necho, impecable.


----------



## quimby (23 Abr 2013)

Trato en mano con fanatos. Todo correcto


----------



## Oncle Picsou (25 Abr 2013)

Trato en mano con Demokratos : muy bien !


----------



## 1oz (25 Abr 2013)

Trato con Necho: Perfecto como siempre.


----------



## demokratos (26 Abr 2013)

Trato con Oncle Picsou, simpático y amable, un 10 !


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2013)

Tato realizado con necho. Todo perfecto.


----------



## SATIE (28 Abr 2013)

Nuevo trato con Metal 12. 
Persona amable y cumplidora.
Conocedor del medio. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Scouser (29 Abr 2013)

Trato a distancia con Chak4l

Como siempre, todo perfecto


----------



## pioner20 (1 May 2013)

Trato a distancia con adrian2408 y todo perfecto, excelente comunicacion y envio muy rapido y bien embalado... gracias.


----------



## adrian2408 (1 May 2013)

pioner20 dijo:


> Trato a distancia con adrian2408 y todo perfecto, excelente comunicacion y envio muy rapido y bien embalado... gracias.



por mi parte el trato con pioner20 ah sidoperfecto,pago rapido.un placer hacer negocio con esta persona


----------



## C64_MadMax (4 May 2013)

Trato a distancia con ToniMontana.

Él, rápido, eficaz y eficiente.

Correos, más lentito.


----------



## KillItWithFire (4 May 2013)

Tratos realizados con Necho y Miaavg, valoraciones personales:

Necho:Trato a distancia. Producto y embalaje perfecto, un señor detallista. Un 10.

Miaavg:Trato a distancia. Igual que Necho pero con bono, se fio de mi palabra sin tener ni una sola referencia mia. Otro 10 para el.


----------



## adrian2408 (4 May 2013)

trato a distancia con Miaavg,todo perfecto tanto comunicacion,como embalaje y material.100% recomendado


----------



## Denaar (6 May 2013)

Nuevo trato a distancia con cha4kl y no se cuantos van ya y como siempre todo perfecto. Gran comunicacion y transmite mucha confianza.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 May 2013)

Otro que comenta un trato a distancia con cha4kl, es el segundo y espero poder repetir, además de la calidad y los precios, destacar la buena comunicación y su amabilidad.


----------



## Scouser (6 May 2013)

Trato a distancia con adrian2408
Otro forero de total confianza para añadir a la lista


----------



## adrian2408 (8 May 2013)

tratos con chak4l y Scouser, con ambos a sido un placer,envio rapido,muy bien empaquetados ambos.

los dos son muy recomendables


----------



## QuepasaRey (9 May 2013)

Trato a distancia con Pioner20.
Serio, directo y sin retrasos por ambas partes.


----------



## pioner20 (9 May 2013)

Lo mismo digo, trato con el señor QuepasaRey perfecto, muy buena comunicacion, seriedad y envio segun lo acordado. Un placer !!!


----------



## Scouser (9 May 2013)

Trato a distancia con Taipan. Excelente comunicación. Un comprador serio.


----------



## Rafacoins (13 May 2013)

Trato a distancia con pioner20. Pago el dia acordado a primera hora de la mañana, todo perfecto. 
Da gusto tratar con gente asi


----------



## rojiblanco (14 May 2013)

Trato con Desplumado (envio a Canarias), muy buena comunicación y pago rapidisimo.


----------



## Desplumado (14 May 2013)

Un placer rojiblanco. La transacción perfecta y destaco tu amabilidad.

Saludos


----------



## ecr20 (14 May 2013)

Trato realizado a distancia con Miaavg. 
Excelente comunicación, producto (con detalle incluido) y embalaje perfecto. Todo un placer hacer negocios con él. 100% recomendado.


----------



## taipan (14 May 2013)

Trato realizado a distancia con Scouser.
Todo perfecto. Rapidez y perfecta comunicación. 
100% recomendable.


----------



## pioner20 (15 May 2013)

Tratos a distancia con Rafacoins y Scouser y todo ok.
Excelente comunicacion y seriedad en el trato.


----------



## Rafacoins (15 May 2013)

pioner20 dijo:


> Tratos a distancia con Rafacoins y Scouser y todo ok.
> Excelente comunicacion y seriedad en el trato.



Gracias pioner20, lo mismo digo


----------



## Scouser (15 May 2013)

Trato a distancia con Pioner20

Todo perfecto y un placer


----------



## Arraez (17 May 2013)

Tratos a distancia con pislacho10 y Kid, todo perfecto.


----------



## Kid (17 May 2013)

Trato con *Arraez* a distancia. Muy serio y responsable. Todo Correcto.
Salut.


----------



## pislacho10 (17 May 2013)

Trato realizado con Arraez. Metódico, educado y profesional. Un placer.


----------



## Metal12 (21 May 2013)

Trato en mano de compra a *Chak4l*

Me sumo a todas las valoraciones positivas publicadas en este hilo de este forero, puesto que esta todo dicho :Aplauso:


*Valoraciones*



Spoiler



*Mis valoraciones*

*Estudiante Tesorero:* Trato a Distancia. Pago Rápido, buena comunicación. Se pacto un acuerdo y cumplió con creces lo pactado. Recomendable 100%
*mabv1976:* Venta en mano. Un tío *BASTANTE* majó un *10* Recomendable 100%
*Denaar:* Trato a distancia. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo Perfecto. 
*Satie:* 2 Ventas en mano.Persona Agradable y recomendable. Un placer.
*Córdoba:* Trato a distancia: Pago rápido. Realizo una petición, llegamos a un acuerdo y cumplió con lo prometido. Persona razonable y muy legal.
*Chak4l:* Trato de compra en mano: Resaltar la excelente comunicación. Me sumo a todas las valoraciones positivas publicadas en este hilo de este forero, puesto que esta todo dicho :Aplauso:

*Valoración de foreros*

*mabv1976:* Trato en persona con Metal12.Persona seria y agradable, muy formal y honrado, incluso para advertir que se le pagaban 20 € de más. Así da gusto
*EstudianteTesorero:* Trato a distancia con Metal12. Excepcionalmente honrado y muy flexible.
*Cordoba:* Compra a Metal12. En mi opinión muy recomendable y serio, cumple con lo que se compromete. Muy legal.
*Satie:* 
1º Trato en mano con Metal 12.Todo correcto, puntualidad y buen trato.Persona recomendable.
2º Nuevo trato con Metal 12. Persona amable y cumplidora. Conocedor del medio. Muy recomendable.
*Chak4l: *Trato en mano con Metal12 !!! Recomendable 100% , una persona agradable y de confianza.


----------



## apeche2000 (21 May 2013)

*miaavg*

Trato con MIAAVG, tan puntual y correcto como siempre y ademas gran conocedor de curiosidades numismáticas. Recomendable.


----------



## chak4l (21 May 2013)

Trato en mano con Metal12 !!!

recomendable 100% , una persona agradable y de confianza.


----------



## Rafacoins (21 May 2013)

Nuevo trato con Pioner20 y como siempre a las 07:30Hs del dia acordado ya tenia la transferencia hecha.
Da gusto tratar con gente asi


----------



## hablando_en_plata (21 May 2013)

Comentario *negativo *:

Había contactado con *Tintigorri*, mediante mensaje privado y concertamos la venta de una cantidad de K12's *al precio que pide en el BID-ASK de compra/venta de monedas de 12€.* 
Quedamos para la semana siguiente, debido a que yo estaba de viaje.
El trato se iba a hacer en su ciudad, a 200 Km de la mía. Yo iba para otros asuntos.
Confirmamos telefónicamente el miercoles pasado para vernos el viernes. Quedamos que cuando esté en su ciudad, me indicará la dirección para realizar el trato.

El viernes llego a su ciudad y no me contesta el teléfono. Le llamo unas 10 veces y me tengo que volver con las monedas.

Hora y media perdida y vuelta a casa.

Le mando un mensaje privado por el foro al cual no contesta.
Ayer lunes, le llamo desde otro numero de teléfono y me contesta a la primera. Cuando le digo quien soy, me dice que como ha bajado el precio no le interesan y que no sabía como decírmelo y que lo siente. Adiós.


----------



## apeche2000 (22 May 2013)

Trato en persona con VIZE, puntual y todo correcto segun lo pactado. Lo recomiendo a los foreros para futuros tratos.


----------



## Vize (22 May 2013)

ha sido un placer *Apeche2000*,
aunque no te faltan buenas referencias en este nuestro foro, ahí va una más.
TODO PERFECTO


----------



## 1oz (22 May 2013)

Trato a distancia con Scouser: PERFECTO.

Pensaba que sabia embalar y proteger mis envíos hasta que vi su paquete. *IMPRESIONANTEMENTE BIEN EMBALADO.*

Gracias


----------



## remonster (22 May 2013)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Comentario *negativo *:
> 
> Había contactado con *Tintigorri*, mediante mensaje privado y concertamos la venta de una cantidad de K12's *al precio que pide en el BID-ASK de compra/venta de monedas de 12€.*
> Quedamos para la semana siguiente, debido a que yo estaba de viaje.
> ...



Esto va en contra del funcionamiento del hilo de bid-ask. Creo que se deberían borrar los anuncios de Tintigorri.


----------



## Scouser (22 May 2013)

Trato a distancia con 1oz.
Todo perfecto igualmente. Un placer


----------



## oinoko (23 May 2013)

Trato en mano en Madrid con *olestalkyn*.
Un tipo genial, amable y de fácil trato.
De regalo me dió curso de conservación de monedas.
Ha sido un placer.


----------



## pioner20 (23 May 2013)

Tratos a distancia con rafacoins, bric y chack4l y todo perfecto, siempre es un placer hacer tratos con gente seria.


----------



## bric (23 May 2013)

pioner20 dijo:


> Tratos a distancia con rafacoins, bric y chack4l y todo perfecto, siempre es un placer hacer tratos con gente seria.



En eso estamos de acuerdo, cuando se trata con gente seria que cumple lo pactado, las cosas solo pueden salir bien. Un placer también para mí.


----------



## chak4l (23 May 2013)

trato realizado a distancia con Pioner20, ya es el segundo trato realizado y todo PERFECTO, usuario altamente recomendable.


----------



## rojiblanco (24 May 2013)

Trato con No+oN a distancia, todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación, trato serio y rápido, recomendable.
Un placer.


----------



## premoniTIon (24 May 2013)

rojiblanco dijo:


> Trato con No+oN a distancia, todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación, trato serio y rápido, recomendable.
> Un placer.



Dos placeres.


----------



## olestalkyn (25 May 2013)

El placer es todo mío *oinoko* :Aplauso:
Actualizadas valoraciones aquí (mitad de página)
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html#post7644519
Gracias



oinoko dijo:


> Trato en mano en Madrid con *olestalkyn*.
> Un tipo genial, amable y de fácil trato.
> De regalo me dió curso de conservación de monedas.
> Ha sido un placer.


----------



## kapandji (25 May 2013)

Trato realizado a distancia con *1 euro 100 pesetas*,
rapidez y seriedad, recomendado.
un saludo


----------



## seerkan (26 May 2013)

Trato en mano con jaws. Por su parte todo correcto, yo me disculpo nuevamente por no poder prestarte más tiempo y atención... familia y prisas. Gracias.


----------



## Rafacoins (26 May 2013)

pioner20 dijo:


> Tratos a distancia con rafacoins, bric y chack4l y todo perfecto, siempre es un placer hacer tratos con gente seria.



Gracias pioner20, un placer tratar contigo como siempre


----------



## Trollaco del copón (27 May 2013)

Trato realizado a distancia con *Arraez* todo perfecto muy recomendable


----------



## Trollaco del copón (31 May 2013)

Trato a distancia con *TONIMONTANA* todo perfecto, muy recomendable


----------



## TONIMONTANA (31 May 2013)

Un placer tratar con *Trollaco del Copón* serio y decidido . Un saludo


----------



## pioner20 (1 Jun 2013)

Trato en mano con Arraez y todo correcto...


----------



## ecr20 (1 Jun 2013)

Trato realizado en mano con wolker en Madrid. Persona puntual, comunicativa, amable y muy correcta. Todo un placer.


----------



## wolker (1 Jun 2013)

*ecr20*. Decisión y confianza. Impresionante las personas detrás de los Nick. Un saludo.


----------



## andyy (1 Jun 2013)

En mano con demokratos. Todo bien.


----------



## Arraez (1 Jun 2013)

Trato en mano con pioner20, todo bien.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (3 Jun 2013)

Trato a distacia con *kapandji*. 

Todo perfecto, muchas gracias.


----------



## Buryni (6 Jun 2013)

Mis valoraciones

*Positivas*
_Necho_: como no, varias compras y todas muy positivas en todos los aspectos.
_chak4l_: varios tratos en mano en Madrid, todos de ellos positivos. Puntual y sin problemas.
_onzs_: una sola compra y positiva, trato amigable.

*Negativas*
Ninguno por ahora.


----------



## elter (7 Jun 2013)

Trato con Torno perfecto: claro,sencillo y rápido.

Un saludo


----------



## Denaar (12 Jun 2013)

Trato a distancia con cha4kl de nuevo y como siempre todo perfecto, trato, informacion, embalaje, magnífico trato y muy cumplidor. Una maravilla. Gracias


----------



## Tichy (12 Jun 2013)

Nuevo trato en mano con Chak4l y nuevamente todo perfecto.


----------



## oinoko (13 Jun 2013)

Tratos a distancia con Miaavg y con Necho, perfectos ambos. 

Y eso que a Necho le pedi un pupurri de capsulas como para volverse loco (3 de estas , 5 de aquellas, 4 de las otras... y asi hasta 70), y no conseguí que se equivocara. :Aplauso:


----------



## Chila (13 Jun 2013)

Trato a distancia con hablando_en_plata.
Perfecto, como siempre.


----------



## Denaar (14 Jun 2013)

Trato a distancia con hablando_en_plata. Todo mas que correcto y rapido.


----------



## pioner20 (14 Jun 2013)

Tratos a distancia con :

*necho*
y
*chack4L*

como siempre, agradecer su seriedad en los tratos, totalmente recomendados , un placer cruzarse con gente asi. :Aplauso:


----------



## Scouser (16 Jun 2013)

Trato a distancia con Chak4l

Todo perfecto como siempre


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Jun 2013)

Trato en mano con Octopussy. Excelente trato y mejor conversacion todavia. Un placer


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (16 Jun 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Trato en mano con Octopussy. Excelente trato y mejor conversacion todavia. Un placer



Muchas gracias Eldenegro, lo mismo digo, también fue un placer.


----------



## makokillo (18 Jun 2013)

Trato a distancia con *TONIMONTANA.* Perfecto, recomendable 100%.

Un placer *TONIMONTANA*


----------



## TONIMONTANA (19 Jun 2013)

Lo mismo puedo decir de ti MAKOKILLO, un placer. Serio y decidido.

Un Saludo


----------



## iffnav (19 Jun 2013)

Buenas,

Trato personal, en mano, con chak4l

Un placer en todos los aspectos: serio, afable, puntual (cuestión nada baladí en Madrid) y sobre todo, flexible. 

Reconozco que no me he parado a comprobar el material, confío en él.

Gracias en todo caso.

Ciao,


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2013)

Trato efectuado con cha4l. Todo perfecto como siempre.
Saludos.


----------



## JOPETA (20 Jun 2013)

Otro pequeño trato con Necho y como siempre perfecto.


----------



## iffnav (24 Jun 2013)

Buenas,

Pequeño trato personal, en mano, con rojiblanco.

Un placer en todos los aspectos: serio, afable, flexible. 

Gracias en todo caso,

Ciao,


----------



## kapandji (24 Jun 2013)

Trato realizado a distancia con *Necho* y todo perfecto.
Recomendado


----------



## Gratidianus (25 Jun 2013)

Trato a distancia con Necho. Impecable.


----------



## Scouser (25 Jun 2013)

Trato a distancia con Necho.
Impecable en todo


----------



## bric (25 Jun 2013)

Si teneis que hacer tratos a distancia con pioner20 no lo hagais. Los tratos con él en persona son aún mejores. 

Segundo trato con él, el primero a distancia y este segundo en mano. Además de ser serio y de fiar para hacer tratos a distancia, es una persona muy agradable con la que vale la pena compartir una cervecita. Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## pioner20 (25 Jun 2013)

Lo mismo digo de Bric, persona muy recomendable y seria.

Ha sido todo un placer volver a hacer tratos con él y compartir esa cerveza, espero que no sea el ultimo.


----------



## pirouk (25 Jun 2013)

Trato a distancia con Necho. uno la seman pasada y otro esta.
Impecable en todo.
El primer envío una semana justa. De lunes a lunes.
El segundo aun no ha llegado pero esta el tracking.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 19:37 ----------

Trato hecho con Baalbek


Baalbek dijo:


> Todo perfecto.


----------



## kapandji (25 Jun 2013)

Trato hecho con *Soros* en mano y todo perfecto. Un placer.


----------



## chenan (26 Jun 2013)

Trato a distancia con Necho. Reitero todo lo positivo comentado en otros muchos mensajes.


----------



## Soros (26 Jun 2013)

Trato en mano realizado con kapandji ayer, todo correcto, buen trato, buen producto.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2013)

Trato realizado con necho. Todo correcto. Recomendable. Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2013)

Trato realizado con jaws. Todo correcto. Recomendable. Saludos.


----------



## begginer (30 Jun 2013)

Hola todos,
mirando en el bid-ask de los karlillos, veo que FNUMIS tiene una oferta pero no encuentro ninguna valoración de él. 

Alguien ha hecho algún trato con él? Por tener alguna referencia.

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## Metal12 (1 Jul 2013)

Trato con *Necho*, todo perfecto!!!! Buena comunicación y un impecable embalaje. Un placer tratar contigo.

*Valoraciones*



Spoiler



*Mis valoraciones*

*Estudiante Tesorero:* Trato a Distancia. Pago Rápido, buena comunicación. Se pacto un acuerdo y cumplió con creces lo pactado. Recomendable 100%
*mabv1976:* Venta en mano. Un tío *BASTANTE* majó un *10* Recomendable 100%
*Denaar:* Trato a distancia. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo Perfecto. 
*Satie:* 2 Ventas en mano.Persona Agradable y recomendable. Un placer.
*Córdoba:* Trato a distancia: Pago rápido. Realizo una petición, llegamos a un acuerdo y cumplió con lo prometido. Persona razonable y muy legal.
*Chak4l:* Trato de compra en mano: Resaltar la excelente comunicación. Me sumo a todas las valoraciones positivas publicadas en este hilo de este forero, puesto que esta todo dicho :Aplauso:
*Necho:*Trato de compra a distancia: todo perfecto!!!! Buena comunicación y un impecable embalaje.

*Valoración de foreros*

*mabv1976:* Trato en persona con Metal12.Persona seria y agradable, muy formal y honrado, incluso para advertir que se le pagaban 20 € de más. Así da gusto
*EstudianteTesorero:* Trato a distancia con Metal12. Excepcionalmente honrado y muy flexible.
*Cordoba:* Compra a Metal12. En mi opinión muy recomendable y serio, cumple con lo que se compromete. Muy legal.
*Satie:* 
1º Trato en mano con Metal 12.Todo correcto, puntualidad y buen trato.Persona recomendable.
2º Nuevo trato con Metal 12. Persona amable y cumplidora. Conocedor del medio. Muy recomendable.
*Chak4l: *Trato en mano con Metal12 !!! Recomendable 100% , una persona agradable y de confianza.
*Necho:*Trato por correo Metal12: Pago rápido, comunicación fluida, decisión y flexibilidad. Todo un placer!


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2013)

Trato realizado con TONIMONTANA. Excelente en todo. Recomendable. Saludos.


----------



## begginer (3 Jul 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Hola todos,
> mirando en el bid-ask de los karlillos, veo que FNUMIS tiene una oferta pero no encuentro ninguna valoración de él.
> 
> Alguien ha hecho algún trato con él? Por tener alguna referencia.
> ...



Nadie que haya comerciado con FNUMIS??


----------



## TONIMONTANA (4 Jul 2013)

Todo un placer el haber tratado contigo *fernandojcg* Excelente como persona.


----------



## Violator (8 Jul 2013)

Actualizo las valoraciones de mis transacciones:

Hastur: A distancia. Todo Perfecto. Recomendado.
Gamusino30: A distancia. Todo Perfecto. recomendado.
InversionOro: A distancia. Todo Perfecto. recomendado. Excelente empaquetado.
miaavg: A distancia. Excelente comunicación manteniendome informado en todo momento del estado del envio. Excelente y cuidadoso embalaje. Mercancia perfecta.
*necho: A distancia. Todavía estoy alucinando con la calidad y cuidado del embalaje. Perfecta comunicación. Un 11. Le recomiendo encarecidamente.*


----------



## bronx5 (16 Jul 2013)

Trato con Necho por correo, perfecto, 100% recomendable.


----------



## Montegrifo (16 Jul 2013)

*Experiencia de compra*

Compra de monedas a Necho. Todo perfecto, muy cumplidor:Aplauso:


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2013)

Trato realizado con necho. Todo perfecto, como siempre.


----------



## iffnav (24 Jul 2013)

Trato con Necho.

El tipo ha decidido monopolizar el hilo, empeñándose en enviar el material de forma rápida y profesional. Menudo pájaro. 

Sobra evaluarlo. Entre Muy Bien y Mejor, me atrevería a decir. :

Ciao,


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2013)

iffnav dijo:


> Trato con Necho.
> 
> El tipo ha decidido monopolizar el hilo, empeñándose en enviar el material de forma rápida y profesional. Menudo pájaro.
> 
> ...



Bueno, dentro del hilo, con una notable excepción (y tampoco fue culpa suya), la mayor parte de los conforeros que venden lo hacen muy bien. Ya querrían muchas tiendas alemanas tener la seriedad y eficacia que éstos demuestran.

Eso no quita para que necho sea un vendedor ejemplar y, en cierta ocasión, ya comenté que merece la pena pagar un poco más cuando el servicio ofrecido es inmejorable.

Saludos.


----------



## iffnav (24 Jul 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Eso no quita para que necho sea un vendedor ejemplar y, en cierta ocasión, ya comenté que merece la pena pagar un poco más cuando el servicio ofrecido es inmejorable.
> 
> Saludos.



Francamente ha sido un placer trabajar con él. Sugerencias claras, útiles y directas. Ahora necesito alguna cosa más, espero repetir experiencia.

Por cierto, que ya me gustaría a mí que vivieses por la meseta para contratarte (Birras en pago) como consultor de seguridad....

Ciao,


----------



## kapandji (24 Jul 2013)

Trato hecho a distancia con *BaNGo*
Buena comunicación, completísima información, buen trato,.., todo un lujo y placer que espero repetir en el futuro


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2013)

iffnav dijo:


> Francamente ha sido un placer trabajar con él. Sugerencias claras, útiles y directas. Ahora necesito alguna cosa más, espero repetir experiencia.
> 
> Por cierto, que ya me gustaría a mí que vivieses por la meseta para contratarte (Birras en pago) como consultor de seguridad....
> 
> Ciao,



Hace bastantes años viví por Madrid. Bueno, si quieres consultarme cualquier cosa relacionada con mi oficio pues me envías un MP. Las "birras" ya te las "cobraría" si un día se tercia...

Saludos.


----------



## BaNGo (25 Jul 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> Trato hecho a distancia con *BaNGo*
> Buena comunicación, completísima información, buen trato,.., todo un lujo y placer que espero repetir en el futuro



Gracias, kapandji. Lo mismo digo, ha sido un placer.
Forero serio, pago rápido.
Disfruta de tu moneda!


----------



## seerkan (26 Jul 2013)

Trato a distancia con Tonimontana, todo perfecto, muy recomendable.


----------



## kapandji (26 Jul 2013)

trato a distancia con *Tonimontana.* Todo perfecto, rapidez y seriedad.
Un saludo


----------



## pioner20 (27 Jul 2013)

Trato a distancia con *davitxin* y realmente ha sido un placer, pago rápido, excelente comunicación y muy serio.


----------



## Scouser (29 Jul 2013)

Trato a distancia con Necho

Todo perfecto, como siempre


----------



## davitxin (29 Jul 2013)

Trato con Pioner20, en una palabra: excelente.Ha sido rapido, serio , y todo estaba perfectamente empaquetado y sin nungún problema, en todo momento atento al envío.

De aquí te mando un saludo.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (29 Jul 2013)

Todo un placer el haber tratado contigo* SEERKAN* Excelente.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 16:27 ----------

Todo un placer el haber tratado contigo *KAPANDJI.* excelente


----------



## els22 (29 Jul 2013)

Trato con Necho,aqui ya se ha dicho todo sobre el,simplemente perfecto.Por cierto,Necho,gracias por todo.


----------



## iffnav (30 Jul 2013)

No lo he comentado antes, pero hoy me he dado cuenta de que los múltiples tratos realizados con El Andorrando han sido serios y claros.

Sólo para reafirmar lo ya conocido....

Ciao,


----------



## pioner20 (1 Ago 2013)

Trato a distancia con *manuelv5* :
Seriedad, pago rápido, excelente comunicación y espero que sigamos haciendo tratos juntos.
Gracias.


----------



## Evil_ (1 Ago 2013)

Trato en mano con pioner20,excelente en todos los sentidos.
Un tio muy majo recomendable 100%.


Un saludo


----------



## pioner20 (1 Ago 2013)

Trato en mano con *Evil_* :
Lo mismo tengo que decir de él, persona muy amable y comprometida y espero que sigamos haciendo tratos juntos, un placer. Gracias por tus palabras.
Un saludo.


----------



## manuelv5 (2 Ago 2013)

*trato Pioner20*

Comprado varias monedas a *Pioner20*.

Envió rápido y super bien embalado.

Todo perfecto.


----------



## Scouser (3 Ago 2013)

Trato a distancia con iffnav

Muy amable. Muy buena comunicación.


----------



## KillItWithFire (5 Ago 2013)

Trato hecho con Necho ) . Para Necho un 10 again y para correos un cero pelotero.


----------



## Evil_ (5 Ago 2013)

Trato en mano con pioner20,excelente como la otra vez.
Seguro que tendremos mas tratos en un futuro.

Un saludo


----------



## pioner20 (5 Ago 2013)

Lo mismo digo Evil_ , un placer de nuevo.
un saludo


----------



## iffnav (7 Ago 2013)

Buenas,

2 tratos: Necho y Scouser

a) Otro trato con Necho. Como siempre, extraordinario. Más que bueno. Gracias.

b) Estoy deseando decir lo mismo de Scouser, en cuanto el caos de correos me permita recibir el paquete que me envió hace tiempo...desde luego la comunicación genial. Flexible, cumplidor y afable.

*EDITO:* Finalmente correos se ha dignado salir del caos....y todo perfecto. Gracias Scouser.

Ciao,


----------



## Morsa (7 Ago 2013)

Trato en mano con kid. Cordial, amable y rápido. Recomendable


----------



## iffnav (8 Ago 2013)

Trato express, adicional al anterior, con Necho.

Perfecto como siempre. Esta vez correos se ha dado prisa: 3 días.

Ciao,


----------



## Tichy (14 Ago 2013)

Trato con necho, y para variar, impecable.

Buena comunicación, rapidez en las respuestas (y en el envío) y un embalaje perfecto, mucho mejor que el de alguna casa profesional alemana.


----------



## tuzaros (14 Ago 2013)

Primer pedido a NECHO, todo impecable .

Recomendable 100%


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2013)

Trato realizado con pioner20: Todo escelente: muy buena comunicación, envío rápido y muy bien embalado. No puedo menos que recomendarlo. 

pioner20 ha sido un placer hacer negocio contigo.

Saludos.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (16 Ago 2013)

Hola.
¿Alguien ha hecho tratos con inversionoro?


----------



## pioner20 (16 Ago 2013)

Lo mismo digo fernandojcg, un placer tratar con gente seria como tu y espero que volvamos a hacer tratos juntos. gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## skifi (16 Ago 2013)

De nuevo una referencia positiva para necho: Buena comunicación, mucha rapidez, y trato cordial. Lo mejor, el embalaje, más discreto no puede ser... los que hayan recibido algo de él ya saben a lo que me refiero...


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Ago 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Hola.
> ¿Alguien ha hecho tratos con inversionoro?



Yo he hecho tratos con el un par de veces y siempre correctisimo


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (16 Ago 2013)

Gracias Eldenegro


----------



## Kennedy (21 Ago 2013)

Trato realizado con *Pep007*.
Todo perfecto. 
100% recomendable.


----------



## makokillo (21 Ago 2013)

Nuevo trato a distancia con TONIMONTANA . Como siempre, todo un placer. 100% Recomendable


----------



## tresbolillo (21 Ago 2013)

Un placer hacer negocios con pioner20. Serio, formal y cumpliendo. Recomendable 100%.
Un saludo!


----------



## pioner20 (21 Ago 2013)

Lo mismo tengo que decir de tresbolillo, pago rapido , comprometido y seriedad en todo el trato, un placer encontrar gente asi. gracias
un saludo


----------



## trasgukoke (21 Ago 2013)

*Gracias Apeche2000*

Gracias Apeche2000. Buena comunicación. Entrega en mano y sin problemas. 
Gracias también por el par de consejos. ..
Un saludo


----------



## Gratidianus (22 Ago 2013)

Trato con Necho. Todo perfecto como es habitual. Embalaje discreto y de tamaño acorde al contenido. Casi no encuentro el pedido dentro de la caja ::


----------



## pep007 (22 Ago 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Pep007*.
> Todo perfecto.
> 100% recomendable.



Gracias Kennedy, ha sido un placer.

Saludos.


----------



## rojiblanco (23 Ago 2013)

Trato realizado con Jaws. Entrega en mano, todo perfecto, rápido, muy buena comunicación.


----------



## mk73 (23 Ago 2013)

Trato realizado con inversionoro. Todo correcto, muy buen precio y rápido.


----------



## els22 (23 Ago 2013)

Nuevo trato con Chak4L,y como es habitual todo correcto.


----------



## Tons (23 Ago 2013)

Muchas gracias OLESTALKYN un trato perfecto con entrega en mano y una persona seria y agradable. Estoy deseando repetir.

Un saludo.


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Ago 2013)

El placer es mío Tons

Actualizo aquí

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html#post7644519


----------



## Ceedoo (29 Ago 2013)

Gracias pioner20.Todo perfecto y rapido.Ha sido un placer!


----------



## pioner20 (29 Ago 2013)

Lo mismo digo de Ceedoo, un placer tratar con gente seria, el placer ha sido mio.
Un saludo.


----------



## bronx5 (29 Ago 2013)

Trato a distancia con TONIMONTANA, todo perfecto. 100% recomendable.

Saludos.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (30 Ago 2013)

Lo mismo puedo decir de *BRONX5* 100% recomendable y amable. todo perfecto


----------



## Scouser (2 Sep 2013)

Trato a distancia con Chak4l

Todo perfecto, como siempre


----------



## makokillo (3 Sep 2013)

Un nuevo a trato a distancia con TONIMONTANA y todo perfecto y rapidisimo como siempre.


----------



## heypericles (4 Sep 2013)

Trato presencial de venta hecho con demokratos, muy simpático y tranquilo, todo correcto.


----------



## mk73 (6 Sep 2013)

trato a distancia con HABLANDO EN PLATA.
Todo perfecto.
Muy buena comunicación, rápido, muy atento y el envio super preparado.
Lo recomiendo!!!


----------



## demokratos (7 Sep 2013)

heypericles dijo:


> Trato presencial de venta hecho con demokratos, muy simpático y tranquilo, todo correcto.



Lo mismo digo. Excelente transacción con un forero de confianza.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (9 Sep 2013)

Trato realizado con* MAKOKILLO* y desde luego inmejorable comunicación y como persona. Todo Perfecto. Gracias


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Sep 2013)

Trato a distancia con Chak4l, rápido y monedas impecables, como siempre.


----------



## conde84 (9 Sep 2013)

Trato realizado a distancia con Chak4l.

Rapido,comunicativo y buenas monedas como era de esperar.


----------



## mk73 (10 Sep 2013)

Trato en la distancia con JAWS.
Que podria decir, pues:
Todo un señor, impecable y super honrado. Muy buena comunicación, rápido en todo, el envio muy bien preparado y persona muy agradable en todo momento. Lástima que haya sido en la distancia porque me hubiera gustado conocerlo en persona.
Lo recomiendo 100% aconsejable.


----------



## rojiblanco (12 Sep 2013)

Trato a distancia con Depeche, todo perfecto, legal, muy buena comunicación, buen embalaje.


----------



## trasgukoke (12 Sep 2013)

Trato con el andorrano. . Muy paciente y comunicativo...trato de ultima hora.. y entrega al dia siguiente. . muchas gracias. . Repetiré. ..jeje


----------



## Gol D. Roger (14 Sep 2013)

Trato en mano con *demokratos*. Persona educada y afable. Muy recomendable.


----------



## demokratos (16 Sep 2013)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Trato en mano con *demokratos*. Persona educada y afable. Muy recomendable.



Igualmente digo. Excelente trato con Gol D. Roger.


----------



## Metal12 (16 Sep 2013)

Nuevo trato en mano con *Chak4l*, como siempre, todo perfecto!!!! 

*Valoraciones*



Spoiler



*Mis valoraciones*

*Estudiante Tesorero:* Trato a Distancia. Pago Rápido, buena comunicación. Se pacto un acuerdo y cumplió con creces lo pactado. Recomendable 100%
*mabv1976:* Venta en mano. Un tío *BASTANTE* majó un *10* Recomendable 100%
*Denaar:* Trato a distancia. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo Perfecto. 
*Satie:* 2 Ventas en mano.Persona Agradable y recomendable. Un placer.
*Córdoba:* Trato a distancia: Pago rápido. Realizo una petición, llegamos a un acuerdo y cumplió con lo prometido. Persona razonable y muy legal.
*Chak4l:* Trato de compra en mano: Resaltar la excelente comunicación. Me sumo a todas las valoraciones positivas publicadas en este hilo de este forero, puesto que esta todo dicho :Aplauso:
*Chak4l* Nuevo trato de compra en mano: como siempre, todo perfecto!!!! 
*Necho:*Trato de compra a distancia: todo perfecto!!!! Buena comunicación y un impecable embalaje.

*Valoración de foreros*

*mabv1976:* Trato en persona con Metal12.Persona seria y agradable, muy formal y honrado, incluso para advertir que se le pagaban 20 € de más. Así da gusto
*EstudianteTesorero:* Trato a distancia con Metal12. Excepcionalmente honrado y muy flexible.
*Cordoba:* Compra a Metal12. En mi opinión muy recomendable y serio, cumple con lo que se compromete. Muy legal.
*Satie:* 
1º Trato en mano con Metal 12.Todo correcto, puntualidad y buen trato.Persona recomendable.
2º Nuevo trato con Metal 12. Persona amable y cumplidora. Conocedor del medio. Muy recomendable.
*Chak4l: *Trato en mano con Metal12 !!! Recomendable 100% , una persona agradable y de confianza.
*Necho:*Trato por correo Metal12: Pago rápido, comunicación fluida, decisión y flexibilidad. Todo un placer!


----------



## nosomosnada (17 Sep 2013)

Trato a distancia con NECHO: PERFECTO.

Además de lo comentado por aquí habitualmente en cuanto a rapidez, embalado y demás, ha tenido el detalle de enviarme una cápsula vacía para la kooka del 90 que viene en cápsula cuadrada.

Estos detalles te ponen una pequeña sonrisa en la cara.

Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2013)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Trato a distancia con NECHO: PERFECTO.
> 
> Además de lo comentado por aquí habitualmente en cuanto a rapidez, embalado y demás, ha tenido el detalle de enviarme una cápsula vacía para la kooka del 90 que viene en cápsula cuadrada.
> 
> ...



Bueno, un consejo: ahora no cambies la cápsula, ya que la original hace que la moneda tenga mayor valor.

Saludos.


----------



## avolino (18 Sep 2013)

Buenas,

en mi primera compra en este foro y a distancia con FRAN69 todo perfecto.

Saludos


----------



## trasgukoke (18 Sep 2013)

Buenas
Trato con necho..
Perfecto. ..
Sobran las palabras. . Atención. Trato. Embalaje

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 15:01 ----------

Buenas
Trato con el andorrano. También chapó. .(como necho y apeche2000)
Me aguantan las dudas que tengo al teléfono..
Para un pedido llamo 3 veces min.. soy un pesaete....lo sé. .
Los del servicio atencion cliente de Movistar me avalan..Jajaja

Incluso una onza de las compradas no la tenian en stock y ningún problema. He elegido otra que le gustaba a mi mujer y perfecto..


----------



## Refinanciado (23 Sep 2013)

Buenas,
Trato a distancia con tolomeo, valoración excelente.
Una gran persona, dispuesto a llevar a cabo una buena negociación entre ambas partes.
Envío rápido y en muy buen estado.
Una pena no haberle conocido en persona.
Saludos


----------



## Evil_ (24 Sep 2013)

Buenas,trato realizado con necho a distancia,en todos los aspectos excelente,un placer hacer negocios con gente asi.
Un saludo


----------



## JOPETA (25 Sep 2013)

Otro trato con Necho y como siempre perfecto.


----------



## Denaar (26 Sep 2013)

Nuevo trato con Necho , cumplidor y serio... y no se que mas se puede decir ya de el que no hayamos dicho ya


----------



## Tichy (27 Sep 2013)

Nuevo trato (en mano) con Chak4l, y nuevamente todo satisfactorio. Para no perder la costumbre.


----------



## iffnav (1 Oct 2013)

Buenas,

Por problemas de agenda, me quedo con las ganas de cerrar un trato con *Jaws*. Viajes de curro y un proyecto de aúpa hacen que cuadrar entrega sea imposible.

En todo caso, quiero agradecerle su flexibilidad y claridad. Espero hacer negocios con él en un futuro y sacarme la espinita.

En mi "interruptus", un tipo serio.

Ciao,


----------



## Tizona (3 Oct 2013)

tercer trato con *chak4l* a distancia, todo perfecto, envio rapido, excelente en los tratos.


----------



## makokillo (3 Oct 2013)

Trato a distancia con Jaws. Todo correcto y envio rapido. Muchas gracias


----------



## elbruce (4 Oct 2013)

Trato en mano con Gold D. Roger, todo perfecto. recomendable 100%


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Oct 2013)

Trato en mano con Chak4l, seriedad, discreccion, puntualidad, flexibilidad...recomendable al 100 por 100

Estado del material, rozando lo asombroso.

Repetire seguro.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (5 Oct 2013)

Trato en mano con *elbruce*, serio y amable, totalmente recomendable


----------



## conde84 (8 Oct 2013)

Trato con chakal,todo muy correcto.


----------



## trasgukoke (8 Oct 2013)

Trato con el andorrano.. perfecto. . 
Por culpa de correos le pague de mas.. 
Pero no hubo problema
Repetiré. Muchas gracias. .


----------



## vigobay (8 Oct 2013)

Trato realizado con Necho. Su fama lo precede así que poco puedo decir salvo que ha sido impecable en todos los aspectos.

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## SOLIDUS (14 Oct 2013)

Transacción realizada con demokratos, muy bueno.


----------



## Ceedoo (14 Oct 2013)

Trato realizado con Necho, serio y amable, totalmente recomendable.Todo perfecto.
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Trato en mano con Chak4l, seriedad, discreccion, puntualidad, flexibilidad...recomendable al 100 por 100
> 
> Estado del material, rozando lo asombroso.
> 
> Repetire seguro.



Nuevo Trato en mano con Chak4l

10 en todo.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Oct 2013)

Trato a distancia con demokratos, todo excelente, gran detalle por su parte ir al domicilio de mi mediador para facilitar la transacción y evitar complicaciones.

Una pena no haberle conocido en persona.


----------



## chenan (15 Oct 2013)

Nuevo trato con Necho. Todo perfecto, como siempre.


----------



## Visrul (15 Oct 2013)

Trato realizado con Necho. Como siempre todo perfecto. Un placer


----------



## Montegrifo (15 Oct 2013)

*Correcto*

Nueva compra a Necho y estupendo como siempre. Gracias


----------



## rojiblanco (16 Oct 2013)

Trato con Chak4l, perfecto como siempre.


----------



## elter (16 Oct 2013)

Trato con Necho.
Todo muy bien,una vez mas.


----------



## Scouser (20 Oct 2013)

Trato a distancia con adimora.
Buena comunicación y pago rápido como comprador


----------



## demokratos (21 Oct 2013)

Trato realizado con Solidus. Todo correcto. Forero de confianza.


----------



## Evil_ (21 Oct 2013)

Buenas,trato realizado con chak4l a distancia,en todos los aspectos excelente,un placer hacer negocios con gente asi.
Un saludo


----------



## trasgukoke (21 Oct 2013)

Hola..
Trato con necho. .....
No coment....jejeje
100%++++++


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2013)

Trato realizado con necho. Como siempre, es decir, perfecto en todo: envío bastante bien protegido, excelente comunicación, etc. Un placer hacer tratos con él.


----------



## nosomosnada (22 Oct 2013)

Nueva compra realizada a Necho y todo perfecto.
Todo un placer tratar con gente así.


----------



## asqueado (23 Oct 2013)

Compra efectuada a Necho
Como siempre todo perfecto, muchas gracias


----------



## elbruce (23 Oct 2013)

Trato con necho, perfecta comunicación y embalaje. muchas gracias !!!


----------



## 1oz (24 Oct 2013)

Trato con *ChaK4L*. Perfecto, excelente comunicación. Todo facilidades para que la transaccion pueda llegar a buen fin en las mejores condiciones.
Recomendable 100%, espero hacer mas tratos con el porque es un verdadero placer.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## conde84 (25 Oct 2013)

Trato con scouser por correo,Todo perfecto.


----------



## Scouser (25 Oct 2013)

Trato a distancia con Conde84.

Todo perfecto


----------



## Kid (25 Oct 2013)

La n-esima compra a *Necho* y como siempre todo perfecto.
"Seriedad y precios germánicos con trato latino".
Un placer
Salut.


----------



## Narwhal (27 Oct 2013)

Trato en mano con adrian2408 y todo correcto. Forero de confianza.


----------



## Eldenegro (27 Oct 2013)

Estimados compañeros,

Me acaban de llegar dos privados ofreciendo monedas de parte de un tal Ribadeo

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Perfil: ribadeo

Mi recomendacion ante alguien que se acaba de registrar y va tan a saco es que se trata de un timo. Ruego no atendais a este tipo de maniobras

Gracias


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Oct 2013)

Transacción muy satisfactoria efectuada con Tolomeo. Mitad de pago al llegar a un acuerdo y mitad del pago a la entrega del producto, por lo tanto confió mucho en mi, cosa que es de agradecer. Además realizó las gestiones pertinentes para que el envío llegase conforme a los plazos establecidos e incluso asegurado.

Por lo tanto usuario muy recomendable, confiable y ameno en el trato. Intentaré seguir haciendo tratos con él.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Oct 2013)

miaavg dijo:


> ¿Plata? ...¿Oro?.........¿Chocolatinas?



No, no. Ropa interior usada. Soy un maldito fetichista. Pero te juro que intentaré no hacerlo más. Ya me he concienciado que tengo que dejar de oler esas cosas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Oct 2013)

Trato finalizado con éxito con Remonster. Serio, eficaz y experimentado. Volveré a contactar con él para comprar más cosas cuando tenga algo de tiempo. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Denaar (29 Oct 2013)

Un trato mas con Necho , magnifico en el envio y en los plazos de entrega. Embalaje a conciencia. Muy muy recomendable


----------



## Evil_ (30 Oct 2013)

Buenas,segundo trato a distancia con necho,que puedo decir que no hayan dicho ya,100 % recomendable excelente en todos los aspectos.

Un saludo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (30 Oct 2013)

Gracias *PUTABOLSA* (y nunca mejor dicho) un placer haber tratado contigo. decisión y rapidez al maximo. 
Un saludo y gracias por tu confianza


----------



## adrian2408 (30 Oct 2013)

Narwhal dijo:


> Trato en mano con adrian2408 y todo correcto. Forero de confianza.



Por mi parte el trato con Narwhal en mano,todo perfecto,transsaccion rapida y sin complicaciones.forero recomendado100%


----------



## mk73 (30 Oct 2013)

trato en la distancia con Chak4l; todo perfecto. Rápido, muy buena comunicación, el envio perfecto y lo comprado excelente.
100% aconsejable, un placer tratar con él.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (1 Nov 2013)

*chak4l*

Buena y rapida compra a chak4l, siempre atento a mis preguntas y seguimiento del pedido

De 10 

Gracias 

Con Denaar he intercambiado unos Karlillos, de 10 tambien, me envio antes que yo las monedas incluso, esta él a la espera de las mias, espero que le gusten.

Gracias


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Nuevo Trato en mano con Chak4l
> 
> 10 en todo.



Tercer trato cerrado en un mes con chak4l, insuperable en todo


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Tercer trato cerrado en un mes con chak4l, insuperable en todo



Nuevo trato en mano

Incido en la gran calidad del producto recibido, todo optimizado y perfecto.


----------



## musu19 (4 Nov 2013)

trato con kapandji. 

Todo genial. de 10


----------



## Denaar (4 Nov 2013)

Intercambio a distancia de monedas de 12 euros con Karlillobilbaino, todo perfecto, seriedad y buen embalaje.

Muchas gracias Karlillobilbaino


----------



## Scouser (4 Nov 2013)

Trato a distancia con Chak4l.
Perfecto en todo, como siempre, y además tuvo el detalle de buscarme cápsulas

I'll be back


----------



## kapandji (5 Nov 2013)

trato a distancia con *musu19*, todo bien,espero repetir.
un saludo


----------



## demokratos (5 Nov 2013)

putabolsa dijo:


> Trato en mano con _demokratos_.Todo un gentelman.Muy buen trato personal,buena comunicación pre-encuentro,persona ordenada y meticulosa durante el trato,seriedad,amabilidad...no se puede pedir más.Profesional como la copa de un pino.Te espero en tu próximo paso por estas tierras.




Gracias, lo mismo digo de putabolsa. Forero serio y de confianza. 100% recomendable.


----------



## Opsi (5 Nov 2013)

Intercambio realizado con necho, todo correcto.


----------



## Caldeo directo (5 Nov 2013)

Trato realizado a distancia con jaws. Excelente comunicación, buen trato, todo correcto. Altamente recomendable.
Envío certificado sin ningún problema.

Saludos


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Nov 2013)

Trato realizado con demokratos. Todo estupendo y muy recomendable


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Nov 2013)

He comprado a remonster de nuevo. Todo ha ido fenomenal y conforme a los términos establecidos.


----------



## chak4l (7 Nov 2013)

Trato a distancia con Fran69, todo correcto, rapidez en el envio y muy buena atencion.


----------



## rojiblanco (8 Nov 2013)

Trato en mano con Chak4l, como siempre perfecto.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2013)

Trato realizado con Cha4l y como siempre: todo perfecto. Un placer tratar con él. 

Saludos.


----------



## remonster (9 Nov 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> He comprado a remonster de nuevo. Todo ha ido fenomenal y conforme a los términos establecidos.



Un placer tratar con Mojón. Todo correcto. Forero de confianza.


----------



## Evil_ (9 Nov 2013)

Buenas,segundo trato a distancia con chak4l,todo perfecto como la primera vez :Aplauso:,un placer hacer negocios con gente asi,seguro que volvere a repetir.
Un saludo


----------



## asnito (10 Nov 2013)

Trato por correo con TONIMONTANA, excelente.
Tuve un problema dado que el pedido lo recogió el portero y al ser festivo en Madrid no coincidi con él, en el estado del envió ponía entregado y claro al no haberlo recibido se lo comenté a TONIMONTANA que estuvo pendiente de todo. De hecho fue el el que me dijo que lo tenia mi portero. Un diez.

Varios tratos en mano con Chak4l y Rojiblanco y tb excelentes.


----------



## makokillo (10 Nov 2013)

2 tratos a distancia con necho, excelentes
Trato a distancia con miaavg, igualmente excelente
Trato a distancia con elquenuncahacenada, tambien perfecto

Gracias a todos por unas transacciones sin problemas


----------



## Asdasd (11 Nov 2013)

Trato postal con miaavg. Comunicación excelente y rápido envío.

Gracias,


----------



## TONIMONTANA (11 Nov 2013)

Gracias *Asnito*, ha sido un placer haber tratado contigo. 
Que majo el portero, haber si va coger afición a esto de las monedas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Nov 2013)

He comprado a Chak4l y todo ha ido a pedir de boca. Ha aceptado venderme mediante Bitcoin porque sabía que la moneda de Neuschwanstein tenía que ser mía.

Qué recuerdos...Navidad...Füssen... El castillo con los Alpes al fondo. Tenéis que ir si tenéis oportunidad.

Sin duda que volveré a comprarle.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Nov 2013)

Trato completado con Tolomeo con presteza y efectividad. Confió mucho en mi porque envió el producto varias horas antes de que pudiera pagarle. Es un vendedor que recomendaría a cualquiera.


----------



## Denaar (12 Nov 2013)

Nuevo trato a distancia con Chak4l y como siempre a la altura en cuanto a rapidez, seriedad y embalaje. 

Forma de pago Bitcoin 
A ver si alguien mas se anima a aceptar pagos en Bitcoin


----------



## remonster (12 Nov 2013)

Trato a distancia con guruguru en bitcoins (le he comprado mandarinas!).

Todo perfecto y las mandarinas y aguacates excelentes!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2013)

Yo he comprado a Guruguru, tanto en persona como a distancia e incluso encargos para enviar al norte de España. Todo ha ido de maravilla. Muy recomendable.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2013)

Trato realizado con Scouser. Muy bien en todo: envío rápido y seguro y una excelente comunicación. Seguro que repetiré.


----------



## Scouser (13 Nov 2013)

Trato a distancia con fernandojcg
Igualmente, excelente comunicación. Pago rapidísmo.


----------



## avolino (15 Nov 2013)

Buenas noches,

compra realizada a Tonimontana, envío rápido y bien embalado, en definitiva excelente vendedor. 

Saludos


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Nov 2013)

Gracias *Avolino* todo un placer el tratar contigo, muy buena comunicación. Gracias


----------



## Scouser (18 Nov 2013)

Un nuevo trato con Necho
Esta vez no podré ponerle un 10 porque no sería suficiente. Excelente en todo.
Además, tuvo un gran detalle con unas cápsulas.


----------



## Arraez (22 Nov 2013)

Compra a distancia a chak4l, todo perfecto.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Nov 2013)

Trato con putabolsa por correo, pago rapido, buena comunicacion y decision rapida, comprador de confianza, ;-)


----------



## avolino (22 Nov 2013)

Buenas noches,

compra realizada a chak4l, envío rápido y bien embalado, encantado con la transacción. 

Saludos


----------



## conde84 (22 Nov 2013)

Compra a chakal,todo perfecto,ademas puedes ver con sus embalajes el precio de los supermercados alemanes,jaja.


----------



## JOPETA (27 Nov 2013)

Nuevo trato con Necho y como siempre perfectooooo. Recomiendo las bandejas linder, las monedas lucen mucho más en esa bandeja (antes las tenia en una caja de puros). Un saludo Necho.


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Nov 2013)

conde84 dijo:


> Compra a chakal,todo perfecto,ademas puedes ver con sus embalajes el precio de los supermercados alemanes,jaja.



Calidad 100 x 100 en unas semanas vuelvo a Madrid y le veré.


----------



## Gratidianus (6 Dic 2013)

Compra en mano a Demokratos. Todo perfecto y además persona muy agradable.

Saludos


----------



## 1oz (6 Dic 2013)

Compra en mano a *Chak4l* y van 2. Perfecto, un placer hacer tratos con él. Precios muy buenos.


----------



## Tichy (6 Dic 2013)

Nueva compra en mano a Chak4l y nuevamente todo satisfactorio, para no perder la costumbre.


----------



## Denaar (9 Dic 2013)

Trato a distancia con Demokratos todo perfecto, muy rapido en el envio y persona seria.

Pago en BTC.


----------



## demokratos (9 Dic 2013)

Gratidianus dijo:


> Compra en mano a Demokratos. Todo perfecto y además persona muy agradable.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias. Lo mismo digo de Gratidianus. Un placer tratar con él y compartir un café.




Denaar dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Demokratos todo perfecto, muy rapido en el envio y persona seria.
> 
> Pago en BTC.




Gracias Denaar. Trato perfecto con Denaar. Seriedad y rapidez.


----------



## elter (12 Dic 2013)

Compra realizada a Numis .
Todo perfecto.
Saludos


----------



## rojiblanco (12 Dic 2013)

Compra en mano a Chak4l, como siempre perfecto.


----------



## Tichy (13 Dic 2013)

Compra a distancia a *Scouser*. Rapidez y claridad en las comunicaciones y el envío. Mercancia en perfecto estado y embalaje más que correcto. En resumen, muy recomendable.


----------



## Scouser (13 Dic 2013)

Trato a distancia con Tichy.
Excelente y rápida comunicación 
En resumen:
Un placer

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 20:25 ----------

Trato a distancia con Conde84
Excelente comunicación
Un placer

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 20:31 ----------

Trato a distancia con Conde84
Excelente comunicación
Un placer


----------



## conde84 (13 Dic 2013)

Trato con scouser.

Todo amabilidad y buen trato,totalmente recomendado.


----------



## Montegrifo (17 Dic 2013)

Trato a distancia con fff. Muy buena comunicación y muy atento. Así da gusto


----------



## alpedrete (17 Dic 2013)

Compra a distancia a Chak4l. Todo perfecto. Un caballero.


----------



## chak4l (17 Dic 2013)

Lo mismo digo de Alpedrete, un placer hacer negocios con gente seria y de confianza. Espero repetir en el futuro


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2013)

Trato realizado con Macbeth. Todo correcto: excelente comunicación y envío rápido y seguro.


----------



## RVR60 (17 Dic 2013)

Compra a distancia con Necho.

Todo un verdadero placer. Muy atento, comunicativo y responsable con la transacción. Repetiré.


----------



## fran69 (18 Dic 2013)

Compra a distancia a Tonimontana,, todo PERFECTO ... tripe A.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (18 Dic 2013)

Compra a distancia a Remonster...
Todo perfecto...


----------



## TONIMONTANA (18 Dic 2013)

A sido un placer conocerte aunque solo haya sido virtualmente, lo mismo puedo decir de *Fran 69* Triple A+++ en todos los sentidos


----------



## asnito (19 Dic 2013)

compra a distancia con avolino, todo sin ningún problema.


----------



## avolino (19 Dic 2013)

asnito dijo:


> compra a distancia con avolino, todo sin ningún problema.



Para mi también ha sido un placer tratar contigo, como comprador un 10.

Saludos


----------



## Tirikitrauki (23 Dic 2013)

Primera compra que realizo a un forero. Trato a distancia con TONIMONTANA y todo perfecto.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (23 Dic 2013)

Gracias TiriKItrauki, ha sido un placer haber tratado contigo un 10

Un saludo y Felices Fiestas


----------



## TONIMONTANA (27 Dic 2013)

Gracias *NO+ON* por tus buenas palabras, pero da gusto tratar con gente como tu, desde luego un 10 como persona.

Felices Fiestas.


----------



## numis (31 Dic 2013)

Ventas a los foreros: ELTER y KRUGER.

Todo perfecto.
Ambos muy recomendables.


----------



## Scouser (31 Dic 2013)

Trato a distancia/en mano con Demokratos (¡por medio de mi cuñada!)

Excelente

Moneda impecable

Les debo un café a los dos


----------



## Joseplatico (3 Ene 2014)

Trato realizado con *Necho*. Ya son varias veces.

Las anteriores lo puntué con un 10 y ya no puedo subir la nota....

Cuando se "tuercen" las cosas se muestra el carácter de las personas.

*Perfecto*.


----------



## RVR60 (7 Ene 2014)

Trato a distancia con *EstudianteTesorero*

Amable, serio y responsable.
Recomiendo 100%


----------



## asnito (8 Ene 2014)

Trato por correo con Necho, todo perfecto, muy implicado en el tema. 
Ha tardado un poco pero bueno era navidades y ya se sabe esas fechas.


----------



## mavalcou (11 Ene 2014)

Trato con El Andorrano a distancia, todo perfecto. 
Han sido mis primeras monedas de plata y la verdad es que me han encantado.


----------



## mavalcou (14 Ene 2014)

Trato con Inversionoro hecho a distancia. Todo perfecto. Gran comunicación y producto excelente.


----------



## demokratos (14 Ene 2014)

Scouser dijo:


> Trato a distancia/en mano con Demokratos (¡por medio de mi cuñada!)
> 
> Excelente
> 
> ...



Gracias!

Excelente trato con Scouser y su cuñada. Forero de confianza.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2014)

Trato realizado con chak4l y como siempre todo perfecto. Recomendable.


----------



## Chila (22 Ene 2014)

Trato con hablando en plata, perfecto.


----------



## Tichy (24 Ene 2014)

Nueva compra a distancia a *Scouser* y nuevamente todo perfecto: Comunicaciones y envío muy rápidos, envoltorio cuidadoso,...
En resumen, totalmente recomendable.


----------



## Scouser (24 Ene 2014)

Trato a distancia con Tichy
Una vez más, un placer tratar con él.
Excelente comunicación


----------



## Scouser (25 Ene 2014)

Trato en persona con Chak4l (bueno, en realidad fue mi mujer)
Todo perfecto (y si lo dice mi señora esposa debe ser cierto) 
Saludos y hasta la próxima


----------



## bronx5 (26 Ene 2014)

Trato a distancia con hablando_en_plata, todo perfecto, rapidísimo y el envoltorio impecable.
Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## marquen2303 (27 Ene 2014)

Nuevo trato a distancia con Chak4l perfecta atención, perfectamente embalado, muy recomendable de 10 + IVA.-


----------



## trasgukoke (29 Ene 2014)

Hola compañeros. .
Trato a distancia con Scouser... 

1 perfecta comunicación. .. (ha tenido mucha.. mucha paciencia conmigo. ...) que soy un pesado y un indeciso. ..

2 la moneda preciosa... y el embalaje.. perfecto... ya quisiera alguna tienda alemana 
envolver así de bien...

repetiré y lo que necesites. ..ya sabes. .


----------



## Scouser (29 Ene 2014)

Nuevo trato con Necho.
De nuevo, todo perfecto


----------



## kapandji (31 Ene 2014)

trato a distancia realizado con *BaNGo* , como siempre recomendado.


----------



## conde84 (31 Ene 2014)

Trato a distancia con necho.

Todo correctisimo como de costumbre


----------



## BaNGo (31 Ene 2014)

kapandji dijo:


> trato a distancia realizado con *BaNGo* , como siempre recomendado.



Segundo trato a distancia con kapandji. Comunicación ágil y pago express. Todo un señor.

Un abrazo kapandji.


----------



## Scouser (1 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con Trasgukoke

Excelente comunicación y transacción perfecta


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con fernandojcg..
Da gusto aprender mientras negocias...
te debo otra fernando. Un placer..
poco que añadir. Que no sepais...
si pasas por el levante. . Serás bienvenido...

tripleAAA


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2014)

Trato realizado con necho. ¿Qué decir que no sea más de lo mismo? Perfecto y todo un señor.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 14:16 ----------

Trato realizado con traguskoke. Perfecto, además de excelente persona. Muy recomendable. Repetiremos...


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Feb 2014)

*Trasgukoke*

Trato en persona con Trasgukoke, llevado a cabo sin problemas y tal como se estableció por ambas partes.


----------



## trasgukoke (2 Feb 2014)

Trato con apeche2000 excelente.. gracias por las monedas...
un saludo


----------



## rojiblanco (6 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con apeche2000.
Todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación.


----------



## apeche2000 (6 Feb 2014)

*rojiblanco*

trato a distancia con rojiblanco
rapido en el envio, excelente embalaje y por ello recomendable (por cierto soy apEche2000, los apAches se los cargaron durante la conquista del oeste)

forero recomendable en resumen


----------



## Evil_ (6 Feb 2014)

Buenas,otro trato por correo con necho y como era de esperar excelente como siempre 

Un saludo


----------



## chak4l (6 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con Necho, todo perfecto! me uno a las felicitaciones del foro.


----------



## els22 (7 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con chak4l y como las anteriores veces, perfecto.


----------



## Kid (7 Feb 2014)

Otra compra a Necho. Como siempre, perfecto en todo.
Salut


----------



## Scouser (7 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con Yeray84

Todo perfecto


----------



## pioner20 (10 Feb 2014)

Transacción a distancia con Scouser y como era de esperar, todo en regla.
De absoluta seriedad y plena confianza. gracias


----------



## Scouser (10 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con Pioner20
Excelente comunicación. Igualmente, absoluta seriedad en todo momento.
Un placer


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2014)

Trato realizado con Macbeth. Todo correcto.


----------



## Denaar (13 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con Demokratos, rapido y fiable , repetire.

Nuevo trato con Necho y bueno pues eso como siempre, perfecto.


----------



## _Mirar_ (13 Feb 2014)

Primer compra realizada a *necho*. Todo perfecto. 
En camino la segunda compra...


----------



## taurus74 (13 Feb 2014)

Trato en persona con Demokratos. Todo mas que correcto. Un caballero.


----------



## Morsa (14 Feb 2014)

Trato en mano con Demokratos. El género perfecto y charla agradable. Sin duda repetiré


----------



## mk73 (15 Feb 2014)

Trato en la distancia con HABLANDO EN PLATA. 
Comunicación: muy buena, y es alguien atento.
Envio: rápido, muy bien preparado el paquete.
Moneda: todo perfecto.
Lo recomiendo al 100%. Es un vendedor serio, de confianza y con buenos precios.


----------



## ramsés (15 Feb 2014)

Quería hacer una pregunta:
Un panda de oro, si es del año 1985, por su antigüedad, ¿tiene más valor?
Está dentro del plástico de la fábrica que lo creó.
Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## trasgukoke (15 Feb 2014)

claro...mira por ebay, que precios paga la banda...


----------



## trasgukoke (16 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con Estudiante Tesorero...
un placer... me he divertido. .. pago rápido. .. 
Poco que añadir para los que lo conoceis....
gracias. .


----------



## Baalbek (16 Feb 2014)

Trato en mano en Madrid hecho con Gol D. Roger, perfectamente, todo bien.


----------



## demokratos (16 Feb 2014)

Denaar dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Demokratos, rapido y fiable , repetire.





taurus74 dijo:


> Trato en persona con Demokratos. Todo mas que correcto. Un caballero.





Morsa dijo:


> Trato en mano con Demokratos. El género perfecto y charla agradable. Sin duda repetiré




Trato perfecto con los tratos. Un placer tratar con foreros de confianza.

Saludos!


----------



## pioner20 (17 Feb 2014)

Trato en persona con *xemita* y todo segun lo acordado, ha sido un placer, gracias.


----------



## elter (18 Feb 2014)

Trato con Tonimontana.
Buena comunicación y rapidez ,todo perfecto.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (18 Feb 2014)

Trato en mano con *Baalbek*, todo perfecto.


Trato a distancia con *necho*, nada más que añadir a todas las valoraciones positivas que ya tiene, impecable.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (19 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con Scouser.
Trato magnífico y rápido envío, gracias.

Reconozco que no son muchas las transacciones que hago con foreros y todas ellas son un verdadero placer. Si la mitad de negocios que hay ahí afuera trataran así a la gente otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## Scouser (19 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con 1 euro 100 pesetas.
Igualmente un placer. Muy amable en el trato


----------



## iffnav (19 Feb 2014)

Otro trato con Necho.

Sin problemas.

Un saludo,


----------



## Denaar (19 Feb 2014)

Doble trato a distancia con Demokratos. Comunicativo, serio y muy rapido en el envio. )


----------



## horik (19 Feb 2014)

Primera compra a Necho, trato a distancia, todo perfecto.
Me gusto el modo de embalar las monedas.
Un saludo.


----------



## oinetas (19 Feb 2014)

Primera compra a rojiblanco, muy buena comunicacion. 
volveremos a hacer tratos.

Gracias


----------



## rojiblanco (19 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con oinetas, perfecto, muy buena comunicacion.
Gracias a ti.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2014)

Trato realizado con trasgukoke. Como siempre perfecto en todo: envío rápido y seguro, excelente comunicación y seriedad.


----------



## trasgukoke (21 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con fernandojcg.. poco que decir..
maravilloso.. y gracias por compartir conocimientos. ..
te debo otra..

---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 12:38 ----------

Trato con estudiante tesorero.. super bien.. aprendiendo también. .. gracias. .. un saludo..


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Feb 2014)

Trato realizado con Demokratos. Sin preguntas. Sin problemas. De plena confianza.


----------



## Scouser (21 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con Xemita.
Todo perfecto. Muy amable en el trato.


----------



## roygbiv (22 Feb 2014)

Compra realizada a Necho. El mejor vendedor de este foro, en mi opinión.
El embalaje de las monedas sobreviviría a un ataque termonuclear.


----------



## oinetas (23 Feb 2014)

Segundo trato en mano con Hablando en Plata.

EXCELENTE


Volveremos a vernos....
gracias


----------



## demokratos (24 Feb 2014)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Trato realizado con Demokratos. Sin preguntas. Sin problemas. De plena confianza.



Trato perfecto con Mojón. 100% recomendable.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 02:18 ----------




Denaar dijo:


> Doble trato a distancia con Demokratos. Comunicativo, serio y muy rapido en el envio. )



Trato perfecto con forero de confianza. 100% recomendable.


----------



## _Mirar_ (25 Feb 2014)

Segundo trato con *necho*...
Correcto, perfecto y excelente.
Paquete envuelto a prueba de transportistas torpes y tanques...
Muy recomendable.


----------



## elbruce (26 Feb 2014)

trato con Necho. Todo perfecto


----------



## Scouser (26 Feb 2014)

Trato a distancia con Kapandji

Todo perfecto


----------



## Scouser (26 Feb 2014)

Nuevo trato a distancia con Necho
De nuevo, todo a la perfección.


----------



## Opsi (27 Feb 2014)

Trato realizado con necho, todo correcto.


----------



## kapandji (1 Mar 2014)

trato a distancia hecha con *scouse* , todo perfecto


----------



## ibdonia (1 Mar 2014)

Trató con necho, todo muy bien embalado


----------



## sierramadre (1 Mar 2014)

Trato con necho, todo correcto.


----------



## cancri (1 Mar 2014)

*monedas de 12 euros*

Hola a todos admirados foreros.Sigo el foro de burbuja desde hace unos años y gracias a ello pude hacerme con algunas onzas de monedas de 12 euros tras recorrer las sucursales de mi ciudad.El hecho es que me gustaria adquirir más monedas.Puse una oferta en el Bid-Ask pero escribo este mensaje en éste hilo por aquello de la valoración ya que carezco de ella al no haber realizado ninguna transacción con ninguno de vosotros y quisiera saber si cabría la posibilidad de que algún forero con pedigrí, pudiera darme una primera oportunidad de comprarselas a un buen precio.

Saludos.


----------



## Timetwister (1 Mar 2014)

Trato en mano con pioner20 sin ningún problema y muy rápido. Recomendado.


----------



## kapandji (3 Mar 2014)

Trato a distancia hecho con *chak4l* , recomendable 100 %.
un saludo


----------



## QuepasaRey (3 Mar 2014)

Otro voto para Necho, positivo, claro esta.
Todo correcto.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Mar 2014)

Trato a distancia con *trasgukoke*, un coforero honesto, amable y de absoluta confianza. A la hora de tratar con él todo han sido facilidades, además de tener una paciencia infinita tanto durante el intercambio de mensajes como en recibir esta mas que merecida valoración. *100% recomendable*.

Gracias de nuevo y disculpa mi lentitud.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 17:37 ----------

Trato en persona con *remonster*, todo según lo acordado, trato cordial de un co-forero noble y mucho mas cordial de lo que aparenta en el foro ;-). *100% recomendado.*

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 17:39 ----------

Enésimo trato a distancia con *Necho*, poco más que decir que no se haya dicho mil veces, en pocas palabras: riguroso, profesional, amable y cumplidor. *100% recomendable*.


.


----------



## bukowski (3 Mar 2014)

Trato a distancia con Tonimontana y Makokillo , todo correcto,


----------



## Muttley (3 Mar 2014)

Trato con jaws. Espectacular. Recomendable 100%.


----------



## kapandji (5 Mar 2014)

trato hecho a distancia con *avolino*, todo perfecto.


----------



## avolino (5 Mar 2014)

Venta realizada a kapandji, pago rápido y buena comunicación.
Saludos


----------



## Timetwister (6 Mar 2014)

Timetwister dijo:


> Trato en mano con pioner20 sin ningún problema y muy rápido. Recomendado.



Otro buen trato en mano con pioner20, todo correcto y muy amable. Recomendado.


----------



## pioner20 (6 Mar 2014)

Timetwister dijo:


> Otro buen trato en mano con pioner20, todo correcto y muy amable. Recomendado.



Lo mismo tengo que decir de Timetwister, trato excelente en mano por dos ocasiones y sin ninguna duda persona seria y recomendable, ha sido un placer.

Un Saludo


----------



## Scouser (7 Mar 2014)

Trato a distancia con Japiluser.

Todo perfecto. Muy amable.

Recomendable 100%


----------



## Timetwister (8 Mar 2014)

Trato en mano con cancri sin ningún problema. Recomendado.


----------



## conde84 (8 Mar 2014)

Trato realizado con chakal por correo,todo perfecto como siempre.


Trato realizado con scouser igualmente todo correctisimo.

Recomendables 100% los dos.


----------



## cancri (8 Mar 2014)

*intercambio entre foreros*

Trato cerrado con Timetwister,correcto y cordial. Un placer.
Saludos.


----------



## roygbiv (8 Mar 2014)

Segunda compra a *Necho* en menos de un mes. El tiempo de envío y tránsito de las monedas ha sido bajísimo. Tan profesional como siempre. Recomendado.


----------



## Scouser (11 Mar 2014)

Trato a distancai con Neo_jc

Todo perfecto

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 13:49 ----------

Trato a distancia con kitiara 25

Todo perfecto


----------



## Neo_jc (12 Mar 2014)

Scouser dijo:


> Trato a distancai con Neo_jc
> 
> Todo perfecto
> 
> ...



Trato realizado con Scouser, muy amable, todo perfecto.


----------



## Tirikitrauki (13 Mar 2014)

Trato a distancia con miaavg. 
Perfecto. Muy rápido y contestando perfectamente a todas mis dudas.


----------



## horik (15 Mar 2014)

Trato en mano con *rojiblanco*.
Todo perfecto, es muy amable.
Recomendable 100%


----------



## rojiblanco (15 Mar 2014)

Trato en mano con Horik.
Perfecto, muy buena comunicación.


----------



## pioner20 (18 Mar 2014)

Nuevo trato a distancia con *necho* y como era de esperar, todo ok.
Un Saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2014)

Trato realizado con necho y qué decir que no se haya dicho sobre él... Perfecto en todo y, por otro lado, le estoy muy agradecido y él ya sabrá porqué...

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Mar 2014)

Me sumo a la racha de piropos a Necho: compra a distancia, todo perfecto, trato excelente, como siempre.


----------



## conde84 (18 Mar 2014)

Trato con necho.

Todo bien como siempre.


----------



## Nuts (19 Mar 2014)

Trato a distancia con trasgukoke, trato amable, información actualizada en todo momento y paquete a prueba de bomba. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Denaar (19 Mar 2014)

Nuevo trato a distancia con Demokratos, todo muy correcto y muy rapido en el envio


----------



## trasgukoke (19 Mar 2014)

Trato a distancia con Nuts...
Un placer...
muy buena comunicación. ..
pago rápido. Y sin ningún problema. ..
así da gusto...
Un saludo.. espero que repitamos...


----------



## _Mirar_ (20 Mar 2014)

Tercer trato con Necho... 
Solo queda repetir los adjetivos. :XX:
Perfecto, buen trato, comunicación... :Aplauso:


----------



## Visrul (20 Mar 2014)

Nuevo trato con Necho, como siempre un placer. Un 11 de 10


----------



## Muttley (20 Mar 2014)

Nuevo trato con Jaws. 
Como siempre... impecable.


----------



## goherove (20 Mar 2014)

Trato realizado satisfactoriamente con *necho*. Pese a ser yo nuevo en el foro, el trato que he recibido ha sido muy bueno, sin desconfianzas, ni prisas, ni nada parecido. En definitiva, un 10 para él. Sin duda de tener la oportunidad repetiré!

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (20 Mar 2014)

Nuevo trato con Necho. Como siempre, perfecto.


----------



## Tichy (21 Mar 2014)

Uno más: Nuevo trato con Necho y nuevamente todo perfecto.


----------



## asnito (24 Mar 2014)

Varios tratos con Necho a distancia y todo sin ningún problema y perfecto todo.


----------



## JOPETA (24 Mar 2014)

Otro más con Necho y siempre perfecto.


----------



## Scouser (26 Mar 2014)

Trato en mano con Tonimontana.
Muy agradable y todo perfecto


----------



## Timetwister (29 Mar 2014)

Trato a distancia con EstudianteTesorero sin ningún problema. Recomendado.

Valoraciones positivas hasta el momento con los siguientes usuarios: pioner20 (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-64.html#post11123482), cancri (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-64.html#post11134130), cancri otra vez (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-68.html#post11386451), EstudianteTesorero (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-66.html#post11279613) y nicewar72 (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-69.html#post11455902 y http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-70.html#post11518884).


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Mar 2014)

Trato a distancia con Timetwister, todo correcto, muy rapido y flexible. Recomendado.


----------



## mario_sg (29 Mar 2014)

Trato con plazamayor. Todo perfecto y facilitando el trato a pesar de mis problemas de disponibilidad. Repetiría sin dudarlo


----------



## Neo_jc (1 Abr 2014)

Trato a distancia con Necho

Todo perfecto.

Cien por cien recomendado


----------



## Scouser (2 Abr 2014)

Trato a distancia con RSM.
Excelente comunicación y todo perfecto


----------



## bronx5 (7 Abr 2014)

Segundo trato a distancia con Necho, como siempre todo perfecto, 100% recomendable.


----------



## bronx5 (8 Abr 2014)

Nuevo trato a distancia con hablando_en_plata, como siempre un 10, totalmente recomendable.


----------



## Hanselcat (8 Abr 2014)

Trato en Madrid con demokratos fantástico. Muy recomendable.


----------



## goherove (9 Abr 2014)

Nuevo trato con necho y todo perfecto como la anterior vez.

Saludos.


----------



## Josepo (11 Abr 2014)

Trato a distancia con Necho.

Todo perfecto. 
Embalaje de 10, ni con un misil se dañaría el paquete


----------



## bronx5 (11 Abr 2014)

Trato a distancia con Joseplatico a distancia, todo perfecto, Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## CaboPalomeque (11 Abr 2014)

Primer trato a distancia con Joseplatico: Excelente comunicación. Amabilidad y rapidez. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Joseplatico (12 Abr 2014)

Trato por correo con *bronx5*. 
Buen comprador. Rápido y decidido. Buena comunicación. 
Recomendable. 

Gracias.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2014 at 11:19 ----------

Gracias *CaboPalomeque* agradezco tu confianza, la verdad un placer hacer tratos contigo. 

Un saludo


----------



## Scouser (12 Abr 2014)

Trato a distancia con Chak4l
Excelente en todo (como siempre)


----------



## Timetwister (13 Abr 2014)

Otro trato en mano con cancri sin ningún problema. Recomendado.


----------



## cancri (13 Abr 2014)

*valoracion de intecambios*

nuevo trato con timetwister.Perfecto.recomendable100%.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2014)

Trato realizado con necho. Todo perfecto, como siempre. Saludos.


----------



## Gratidianus (15 Abr 2014)

Mis alabanzas a Necho. Nuevo trato perfecto y ha conseguido de nuevo sorprenderme con el empaquetado.


----------



## trasgukoke (16 Abr 2014)

Trato con Asnito.. perfecto....
Gracias por la paciencia....
un saludo


----------



## asnito (18 Abr 2014)

trato a distancia con trasgukoke y perfecto, fui avisado que iba a tardar un poco por un pequeño incidente, pero sin ningún problema, en todo momento me mantuvo informado del estado. 

un saludo


----------



## vegadelos7 (23 Abr 2014)

Trato con Necho y todo perfecto. muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## rsm (23 Abr 2014)

*Valoración Necho*

Trato perfecto con Necho, más que un 10..envío rápido, perfecta comunicación.. Gracias!


----------



## Timetwister (24 Abr 2014)

Trato a distancia con nicewar72 sin ningún problema. Recomendado.


----------



## nicewar72 (24 Abr 2014)

Trato a distancia con Timetwister y perfecto. Muy rápido en realizar el envío desde que pagué. Seguiremos haciendo tratos.


----------



## demokratos (24 Abr 2014)

novembre dijo:


> Trato en mano con *demokratos*. Excelente en todos los aspectos



Puedo decir lo mismo. Fue un placer tratar con novembre. Saludos!


----------



## Xandros (25 Abr 2014)

Trato por correo con necho. Todo p-e-r-f-e-c-t-o como siempre. Embalaje a prueba de bombas y monedas encapsuladas y en perfecto estado. Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## asnito (25 Abr 2014)

Trato a distancia con necho. Como siempre perfectamente envuelto y rapido.


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Abr 2014)

Hola
Trato a distancia con Necho
nada que no sepamos...
jeje
Gracias Necho


----------



## OvEr0n (28 Abr 2014)

Mi primer trato en el foro. Con necho. Muy recomendable y envio perfecto.


----------



## Timetwister (2 May 2014)

Otro trato con nicewar72 a distancia. Todo muy bien de nuevo, pago rápido y sin problema alguno.


----------



## bricabrac (2 May 2014)

Trato con necho por correo. Todo perfecto.


----------



## nicewar72 (4 May 2014)

Trato perfecto con TimeTwister, ya van varios, envía muy rápido al día siguiente de tener el pago y a primera hora, nunca falla.

Seguimos en contacto. Muchas gracias por todo compañero.


----------



## Harol (5 May 2014)

Primer trato en el foro con Necho. El pedido llegó el lunes pasado y todo perfecto tal y como le avalan los comentarios.

De hecho, me he animado y he realizado un segundo pedido con este forero.


----------



## rojiblanco (7 May 2014)

Trato a distancia, ejerciendo Trasgukoke como mediador desinteresadamente, todo perfecto, muy buena gente.


----------



## Joseplatico (7 May 2014)

Trato a distancia con Scouser. Perfecto, gracias.


----------



## Scouser (7 May 2014)

Trato a distancia con Kiel
Excelente
Muy recomendado
Un placer

---------- Post added 07-may-2014 at 18:05 ----------

Trato a distancia con Kiel
Todo perfecto
Muy amable en el trato


----------



## _Mirar_ (7 May 2014)

*Trato con Necho.
Todo perfecto...
Un 10*


----------



## trasgukoke (8 May 2014)

trato a distancia con rojiblanco.. perfecto todo....
mi cliente/amigo ha quedado muy contento.. repetirá seguro..
y yo también. .


----------



## vegadelos7 (8 May 2014)

Trato en mano con demokratos, persona recomendable 100%, todo perfecto. Espero que en el futuro hagamos nuevos tratos. 
Un saludo cordial
Alejandro


----------



## demokratos (11 May 2014)

vegadelos7 dijo:


> Trato en mano con demokratos, persona recomendable 100%, todo perfecto. Espero que en el futuro hagamos nuevos tratos.
> Un saludo cordial
> Alejandro



Puedo decir lo mismo de vegadelos7. Es un forero de confianza. Fue un placer tratar con él.


----------



## kapandji (12 May 2014)

Nuevo trato a distancia hecho con *necho*, como siempre todo bien. Volveré a repetir.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2014)

Nuevo trato realizado con jaws. Todo correcto. Recomendable.


----------



## mk73 (13 May 2014)

trato en la distancia con JOSEPLATICO, mi valoracion es la siguiente:

persona muy comunicativa.
lo comprado, es lo que se habia acordado. Todo correcto.
el envio es rapido y muy bien preparado; es mas se nota que lo hace con ganas de agradar al comprador.

He quedado muy satisfecho. Lo recomiendo para otros posibles compradores.


----------



## bronx5 (15 May 2014)

Trato a distancia con Makokillo, todo correcto, envío rápido y muy bien preparado. Muy recomendable.


----------



## makokillo (15 May 2014)

Trato con Bronx5 a distancia. Muchas gracias por una transacción sin ningun problema.100% recomendado.


----------



## Scouser (19 May 2014)

Trato a distancia con 1 euro 100 pesetas
Excelente comunicación
Muy recomendado 
Un placer


----------



## Harol (19 May 2014)

Nuevo trato realizado con Necho. Todo correcto. Recomendable.


----------



## Eddyydde (21 May 2014)

Buenas:

Trato con Necho, todo perfecto, rápido y atento.

Salu2


----------



## Scouser (21 May 2014)

Nuevo trato con Necho
Todo perfecto!


----------



## Boom (22 May 2014)

*Necho: Valoración positiva de 2 compras*

Hola,
He realizado 2 compras a Necho y en ambas ocasiones todo perfecto.

La 1ª compra unas Filarmónicas Ag y la 2ª compra unas Maple Leaf Au:
- Trato amable y profesional.
- Respuesta a dudas y consejos útiles.
- Aproximadamente 10 días entre el pago y la recepción del paquete.
- Gastos de envío muy razonables.
- Bien empaquetadas y en su tubo de la ceca si llegas al mínimo o en cápsulas Lindner si compras menos de las que trae el tubo.
- Envío de factura.

Espero seguir tratando con él conforme consiga ahorrar un poco de dinero para invertir en MP.

Muchas gracias Necho.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (22 May 2014)

Otro trato rápido y sencillo con Scouser.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tichy (22 May 2014)

Nueva compra a Necho y nuevamente todo sin problemas y muy rápido. Destacar el perfecto envoltorio de monedas y cápsulas.


----------



## iffnav (23 May 2014)

Otro trato con Necho. Sin problemas, todo correcto y en tiempo razonable.

Ciao,


----------



## Pollopelon (24 May 2014)

Trato con Necho. Sin problemas y todo perfecto. Gracias


----------



## Joseplatico (26 May 2014)

Trato en mano con afvillacanas. Todo bien, un placer.


----------



## Harol (5 Jun 2014)

Tercer pedido con Necho.
El pedido tardó en llegar un poco más de lo normal y no aparecía en la web de correos España. Así que contacté con Necho el cual se informó en correos Alemania para informarme del estado del envío. Finalmente el pedido llegó a su destino embalado y protegido correctamente como en los anteriores.

Buen vendedor con gran orientación al cliente.


----------



## trasgukoke (9 Jun 2014)

trato con Japiluser

me propuso un reto.. y lo conseguimos entre los dos...
gracias por lo que explicaste.. sobre canguros..lo desconocía. ..

muy buena comunicación. ..
y sentido del humor...jeje
no he ganado €. 
pero espero haber ganado un colega...


----------



## Tichy (10 Jun 2014)

Nueva compra a Scouser totalmente satisfactoria. Envío rapidísimo y perfecto embalaje.


----------



## japiluser (10 Jun 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> trato con Japiluser
> 
> me propuso un reto.. y lo conseguimos entre los dos...
> gracias por lo que explicaste.. sobre canguros..lo desconocía. ..
> ...



Excelente trato.
El asunto no fue fácil.
Mi poca sabiduria en "coins" está a tu disposición


----------



## Scouser (10 Jun 2014)

Trato a distancia con Tichy
Un auténtico placer


----------



## Pollopelon (11 Jun 2014)

Otro trato con Necho y todo perfecto. Gracias


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Jun 2014)

Trato a distancia con trasgukoke.

Todo perfecto, creo que no sólo hice un buen negocio, sino que he ganado un amigo.

Trasgukoke (tú ya me entiendes, jeje):


Spoiler


----------



## trasgukoke (11 Jun 2014)

Hola.. trato con refinanciado.. 
me alegra mucho que estés contento. ..
y vaya.. muy buena foto...jJajaja...hay que cogerlo por los cuernos...

y claro que sí. .. Estoy en Benidorm para lo que haga falta...
si un día subo por ahí. . te avisaré. ...
un abrazo


----------



## Faramir (12 Jun 2014)

Trato a distancia otra vez con Apeche2000. Mercancía perfecta, embalaje impresionante y velocidad de escándalo en el envío. Un palcer hacer tratos así.


----------



## mavalcou (13 Jun 2014)

Hola a todos. Quería comentar la última transacción que he realizado con un forero. Necho. 
Ha sido todo muy satisfactorio. Desde el pedido, con una excelente comunicación por parte del compañero forero, hasta la recepción del paquete, perfectamente embalado. No puedo más que decir cosas buenas del forero Necho.
Concluyendo, volveré a hacer tratos con él, porque me ha demostrado que es serio y de confianza.
Un saludo.


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Jun 2014)

*Trato fallido con TradingMetales*
Me compraba todos los K12 que tuviera...para después tener que salir de viaje precipitadamente.
Tampoco tiene teléfono el pájaro
Cuidado
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html#post7644519
A mitad de página


----------



## horik (17 Jun 2014)

Otro trato con necho, todo perfecto.


----------



## josema82 (18 Jun 2014)

Mi primer trato con un forero, Necho, todo perfecto y hamable, te informa de lo que quieras.

Volvere a trabajar con el.


----------



## Scouser (18 Jun 2014)

Trato a distancia con EstudianteTesorero
Excelente comunicación y un placer tratar con él


----------



## Jack_sparrow23 (19 Jun 2014)

Primer trato a distancia con Necho y, todo me ha ido genial con él, lo recomiendo como vendedor.


----------



## olestalkyn (21 Jun 2014)

Los K12 siguen disponibles y curiosamente se te han olvidado los 2 primeros MP cruzados entre nosotros entre el desorden de mensajes privados añadidos a tu mensaje y chillidos varios de pataleta infantil (mayúsculas). Tú mismo te descalificas:

*olestalkyn* 
Hola
¿Cuántos k12 quieres?
Saludos

*TradingMetales*

Hola!! Todos, cuántos tienes?

Sigo esperando a tu familiar, si es que tú estás de viaje.
Aquí está mi historial
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html
a mitad de página
¿Dónde está el tuyo?

No te juzgo en público, aunque desde luego tengo una opinión formada sobre ti. Espero que el resto de foreros que lean esto también. Que te vaya bien.

Atentamente

ps Zanjo el tema aquí. Disculpad el resto de conforeros la extensión de este y el anterior mensaje



TradingMetales dijo:


> Bueno, de momento te respondo... para que dejes de criticar sin "motivo" a fin de cuentas ERAS TU QUIEN NO PODÍA QUEDAR CUANDO YO PROPUSE, y ADEMAS EDITË EL MENSAJE DE LOS K12 PORQUE NO ESTARÍA EN MADRID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 21-jun-2014 at 20:17 ----------

La pataleta de Trading Metales viene de esta valoración que, desde luego, mantengo hasta que no me demuestre que tiene palabra.



olestalkyn dijo:


> *Trato fallido con TradingMetales*
> Me compraba todos los K12 que tuviera...para después tener que salir de viaje precipitadamente.
> Tampoco tiene teléfono el pájaro
> Cuidado
> ...


----------



## Leunam (23 Jun 2014)

Trato en mano con jaws, todo correcto, muy amable y dispuesto a enseñar a un novato. 
Muy recomendable.


----------



## Morsa (30 Jun 2014)

Trato en mano con Demokratos, todo perfecto pese al poco tiempo de antelación con el que contaba.

Gracias por todo


----------



## Scouser (30 Jun 2014)

¡Por fin!
Trato _*en mano*_ con Chak4l 
Un placer y una persona muy amable


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Jul 2014)

Trato con necho.. genial como siempre..

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 00:22 ----------

Trato con necho.. desde valencia te dan las gracias...

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 00:22 ----------

Trato con necho..
Desde rusia te dan las gracias.. quedó contento..

---------- Post added 01-jul-2014 at 00:23 ----------

Trato con makokillo.. un saludo. 
Gracias


----------



## demokratos (1 Jul 2014)

Morsa dijo:


> Trato en mano con Demokratos, todo perfecto pese al poco tiempo de antelación con el que contaba.
> 
> Gracias por todo



Trato perfecto con Morsa como de costumbre. Aunque no hubiese tiempo ni para un café fue un placer!

Gracias a ti!


----------



## Pollopelon (2 Jul 2014)

Trato con Necho y todo perfecto. Gracias


----------



## asqueado (9 Jul 2014)

Bueno como siempre mis compras a necho, UN GRAN PROFESIONAL


----------



## Kid (10 Jul 2014)

Compra realizada a *sauwi *a distancia. Todo perfecto según lo acordado.
A incluir en la lista de vendedores serios.
Salut.


----------



## manuelv5 (11 Jul 2014)

Compra realizada a *NECHO*... Todo perfecto.


----------



## takipa (16 Jul 2014)

Después de realizar varias compras a Necho, sólo tengo palabras de agradecimiento por su paciencia, seriedad y confianza y espero poder seguir disfrutando en el futuro con la "apertura de sus envíos", como ya sabéis, perfectamente embalados, imposibles de abrir, que le ponen a uno al borde de los nervios.


----------



## rojiblanco (17 Jul 2014)

Trato con Necho, perfecto.


----------



## elter (17 Jul 2014)

Trato con miaavg.Todo perfecto


----------



## bukowski (18 Jul 2014)

Tratos con *Necho*. Ya lo conocéis, todo perfecto.
Trato con *El_ganador* todo perfecto, buen trato y cumplidor.


----------



## demokratos (18 Jul 2014)

luca dijo:


> Demokratos, trato impecable, serio, experto y amable.



Un placedr tratar con luca. Recomendado 100%


----------



## michinato (18 Jul 2014)

Trato realizado en mano con demokratos. Todo correcto


----------



## demokratos (18 Jul 2014)

michinato dijo:


> Trato realizado en mano con demokratos. Todo correcto



Igualmente. Un placer.


----------



## Pelopo (18 Jul 2014)

Trato realizado con NECHO con éxito!!!! Muy bien preparado el paquete está todo perfecto genial como siempre. Muy recomendable.
Muchas gracias !


----------



## Scouser (19 Jul 2014)

Trato a distancia con Putabolsa.
Amable y rápido en la comunicación.
Un placer


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2014)

Trato realizado con Macbeth y, como en anteriores ocasiones, todo perfecto. Recomendable.


----------



## bukowski (23 Jul 2014)

Trato realizado con el_ganador , todo correcto, cordial, rápido en el envío.


----------



## el ganador (27 Jul 2014)

Lo mismo digo de Bukoswky, inmejorable comprador, gracias.


----------



## davitxin (28 Jul 2014)

Trato realizado con chak4l en persona,muy amable y simpático, se puede tomar una cervecita tranquilamente. 

Las monedas las trae perfectamente empaquetadas con una delicadeza exquisita,muy recomendable,sin duda volveré a hacer negocios con él.


----------



## josema82 (30 Jul 2014)

Otro trato Con Necho, todo perfecto.

Un saludo


----------



## soysanti (4 Ago 2014)

Primer trato hecho con *Necho* Comunicación y servicio excelentes.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2014)

Nuevo trato realizado con necho y, la verdad, es que un auténtico "lujo" tratar con un vendedor como él. Creo que con esto ya está todo dicho...


----------



## Bullion10 (8 Ago 2014)

Trato realizado con Necho. En mi caso no ha sido diferente y todo ha ido a la perfección.


----------



## Jack_sparrow23 (14 Ago 2014)

2 trato realizado con Necho. Todo perfecto y he de resaltar el hecho de que aunque el pedido se retrasó un poco más de la cuenta, por causas totalmente ajenas a Necho, en todo momento se mostró muy atento y en disposición de ayudarme. Creo que eso dice mucho de un vendedor y más en tratos a distancia.


----------



## Scouser (23 Ago 2014)

Otro trato con Necho.
Todo perfecto.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (26 Ago 2014)

Primer trato con Necho y muy bien todo. Recomendable.


----------



## Leunam (26 Ago 2014)

Me olvidé, trato con necho, impecable.

Saludos


----------



## todocopia1 (3 Sep 2014)

Trato con Necho. Todo correcto: rápida respuesta, seguimiento del pedido, embalaje correcto y discreto.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2014)

Nuevo trato realizado con Scouser. Todo perfecto.


----------



## Scouser (5 Sep 2014)

Trato a distancia con Fernandojcg
Igualmente, un placer

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 20:31 ----------

Primer trato con Jarel!
Excelente comunicación y un placer


----------



## Jarel! (5 Sep 2014)

Primer trato con Scouser, de 10!
Gracias por la paciencia y la atención, te me has adelantado!

La próxima igual te pido que añadas un ribera! Jejeje ;-)
Gracias!


----------



## elter (5 Sep 2014)

Trato perfecto con Necho...una vez más.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Sep 2014)

Trato muy satisfactorio llevado a cabo con Andyteleco. Todo fue a pedir de boca. Muy recomendable.


----------



## elter (9 Sep 2014)

Trato con Bangoerfecto y rápido


----------



## BaNGo (9 Sep 2014)

elter dijo:


> Trato con Bangoerfecto y rápido



Satisfactorio trato con elter. Recomendable.


----------



## Bullion10 (11 Sep 2014)

Trato realizado con rojiblanco.

Excelente comunicación, todo ha ido perfectamente.

Lo recomiendo 100% como vendedor en este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (11 Sep 2014)

Hago un resumen de los tratos realizados hasta ahora con coforeros, hasta ahora siempre comprando yo:

*Necho* : Van ya 5 compras, todas a la perfección como siempre, en algunas de ellas cumpliendo bastante más allá de la mera obligación de un vendedor.
*jaws*: 2 tratos en mano en Madrid. Todo OK. Buen material. 
*miaavg*: 1 trato por correspondencia, todo perfecto.
*olestalkyn* : 1 trato en mano: Además de tener buen material, un tipo genial con el que vale la pena tomarse una cerveza.
*averapaz* : Trato por correo. Muy buen material y unas fotos estupendas.

Saludos.


----------



## rojiblanco (11 Sep 2014)

Trato a distancia realizado con Bullion10.
Todo perfecto.
Muy buena comunicación.


----------



## timi (12 Sep 2014)

primer trato con miaavg

excelente , paciente y rápido


----------



## nosomosnada (13 Sep 2014)

Nueva compra por correo realizada con necho. Comunicación excelente y muy rápida. Recomendable 100%.


----------



## Bullion10 (13 Sep 2014)

Trato realizado a distancia con Scouser.

Un verdadero placer, trato muy amable y con toda la información necesaria antes de realizar el pedido y durante el envío.

Lo recomiendo al 100%.


----------



## Scouser (13 Sep 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Trato realizado a distancia con Scouser.
> 
> Un verdadero placer, trato muy amable y con toda la información necesaria antes de realizar el pedido y durante el envío.
> 
> Lo recomiendo al 100%.



Igualmente, un placer tratar con personas así.


----------



## Jarel! (16 Sep 2014)

Primer trato con Necho,
perfecto, buena comunicación, atención y envío.
Mil gracias!

Me tomo la libertad de animar a todos a seguir haciendo bien las cosas.
saludos


----------



## horik (16 Sep 2014)

Otro trato a distancia con necho.
Todo perfecto.


----------



## Bullion10 (17 Sep 2014)

Nuevo trato con Rojiblanco a distancia.

Es un verdadero placer encontrar vendedores así, con comunicación fluida, trato amable y siempre atento.

Muy recomendable!


----------



## rojiblanco (17 Sep 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Nuevo trato con Rojiblanco a distancia.
> 
> Es un verdadero placer encontrar vendedores así, con comunicación fluida, trato amable y siempre atento.
> 
> Muy recomendable!



Gracias, un placer tratar con gente como tú, buena gente y recomendable.


----------



## Refinanciado (17 Sep 2014)

Primer trato con necho,

Por fin pude comprobar personalmente la buena fama que tiene este forero, todo excelente, a pesar de que correos y un banco intentaron aguar la fiesta, todo salió estupendo.

Mi recomendación para necho, persona digna de confianza, excelente comunicación y muy profesional


----------



## Refinanciado (21 Sep 2014)

Trato a distancia con kitleron.

Lo que comenzó como una reclamación, acabó con un excelente trato.

Muy buena comunicación, avisa incluso cuando va a realizar el envío y una vez que lo ha hecho, envía fotos del artículo con "pruebas" que le pides. Ofrece todos los medios e información que están a su alcance para que el trato llegue a buen puerto.

Creo que ha aprendido de un gravísimo error que cometió, el cual fue poner una foto que "vió por ahí", sólo para dar una idea del producto y no el artículo que vende en sí. 

Sin duda le costará "limpiar" su nombre por aquí, pero si mi opinión cuenta, todo (quitando el detalle de la foto) ha sido estupendo.


----------



## Sacaroso (21 Sep 2014)

Yo le he hecho a Necho mi 1ª compra de platas, un popurrí de monedas para ver si me envicio con esta forma de ahorro.
Las monedas muy chulas y muy bien embaladas.
Todo el proceso de compra como la seda


----------



## timi (21 Sep 2014)

trato con miaavg

todo perfecto,,,


----------



## Bullion10 (22 Sep 2014)

Otro trato realizado con Necho.

Todo perfecto: comunicación, precios, detalles del envío...

Es un placer tratar con un vendedor así, gran profesionalidad.


----------



## rojiblanco (23 Sep 2014)

Trato en mano con Joseplatico, buena comunicación, todo perfecto.


----------



## Scouser (23 Sep 2014)

Trato a distancia con Japiluser
Un placer y todo perfecto


----------



## Scouser (24 Sep 2014)

Otro trato con Necho y como siempre, todo perfecto.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (24 Sep 2014)

Gracias Putabolsa, todo un cumplido se intenta hacer todo lo posible para que llegue la mercancia cuanto antes, se lo que es pagar y esperar semanas por el producto.

Saludos y gracias por tu confianza.


----------



## ibdonia (24 Sep 2014)

Otra compra con Necho, perfecto como siempre


----------



## Jarel! (25 Sep 2014)

Necho, ¿qué decir?
Gracias


----------



## Harol (26 Sep 2014)

Nuevo trato con Necho. Como siempre resultado excelente.


----------



## xmaniac (26 Sep 2014)

necho, trato excelente, más allá de lo esperable. ahora...17 días en que llegase el paquetito de Alemania que joder...aburren ya


----------



## Condemor (28 Sep 2014)

Trato a distancia con demokratos, todo bien :Aplauso:


----------



## Joseplatico (29 Sep 2014)

Trato en mano con rojiblanco. Muy bien, pena no haber podido estar un ratillo...


----------



## conde84 (30 Sep 2014)

Trato a distancia con joseplatico.
Muy correcto todo,rapido en el pago y buena comunicacion.

Muy recomendable.


----------



## necho (30 Sep 2014)

Al que escribió el tag "_con necho basta_"; si tienes algo que decir sobre mí, te invito a que lo hagas en este mismo hilo.


----------



## Joseplatico (30 Sep 2014)

Trato a distancia con conde84.

Todo bien, gracias.


----------



## tosni (7 Oct 2014)

Compra realizada a *Necho*: todo perfecto, muy correcto en todos los aspectos y material en perfectas condiciones. Envío inmediato y mi caso 10 días para recibir el paquete, normales en correos.


----------



## JOPETA (7 Oct 2014)

Nuevo trato con Necho y como siempre perfecto, perfecto, perfecto.


----------



## Bullion10 (15 Oct 2014)

Tercer trato a distancia con Rojiblanco.

Como siempre, un placer. Vendedor totalmente recomendado para el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## rojiblanco (15 Oct 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Tercer trato a distancia con Rojiblanco.
> 
> Como siempre, un placer. Vendedor totalmente recomendado para el foro.
> 
> Saludos.



Un placer para mi también.
Gracias.


----------



## horik (17 Oct 2014)

Trato a distancia con Joseplatico, todo perfecto, envío muy rápido.


----------



## Joseplatico (19 Oct 2014)

horik dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Joseplatico, todo perfecto, envío muy rápido.



Todo bien por mi parte, un placer.


----------



## Jarel! (20 Oct 2014)

Trato con Billion10 sin problemas, todo perfecto.
Un saludo


----------



## Bullion10 (20 Oct 2014)

Jarel! dijo:


> Trato con Billion10 sin problemas, todo perfecto.
> Un saludo



Ha sido un placer hacer tratos con Jarel!. Perfecta comunicación, todo muy rápido.

100% recomendable.


----------



## nicklessss (20 Oct 2014)

Trato perfecto con *demokratos*. Absolutamente recomendable. Repetiré sin ninguna duda.

:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Davalista (23 Oct 2014)

Trato con Necho

Todo correctamente explicado desde el primer momento, respuestas rápidas, envío rápido, discreto y protegido.

Un placer

Davalista


----------



## nuevonesto (23 Oct 2014)

Primera compra de plata a Necho, excelente comunicacion y envio internacional con tracking. 

Las monedas en perfecto estado, en capsulas individuales y muy bien embaladas.

Un placer.


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Oct 2014)

*Trato fallido con satu*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/422367-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-iv-31.html

Mi precio: 12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)

Donde dijo digo (19 de octubre)

"...te las compro por lo que pides sin mas rodeos..."

dice Diego (hoy 24 de octubre)

"...no tengo ningun inconveniente en hacerme con tus 100 tambien, pero tendria que ser maximo a 12,50€ ..."

*Por favor, satu, no me hagas perder más el tiempo.*


----------



## MarianaV34 (24 Oct 2014)

Esta interesante....


----------



## satu (24 Oct 2014)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Trato fallido con satu
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/422367-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-iv-31.html
> 
> ...



Dilo todo. 

Me dijiste de quedar para dentro de 10 dias, yo te dije que para entonces tenia que trabajar asi que mire de otra persona que me las vendiese ya.

ChosLive tenia mas cantidad y me las dejo mas baratas, asi que se las compre a el porque podia quedar en el mismo dia. 

Ya tengo bastantes monedas, pero te dije que no me importaba tener algunas mas si era por el mismo precio al que las habia comprado. 

No quisiste y no pasa nada, no lo veo como un trato fallido sino como una negociacion que no llego a mas.



Trato con *ChosLive*

Comunicacion rapida y todo bien, forero recomendable


----------



## ChosLive (25 Oct 2014)

Trato con *satu
*

Buena comunicación, rapidez y formalidad. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Masateo (28 Oct 2014)

Trato con *necho*

Todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación y
mucha paciencia con un novato como _moi_.


----------



## elter (28 Oct 2014)

Trato con Necho.
Muy bien,una vez más.


----------



## Arka (31 Oct 2014)

Trato con Necho y todo estupendo, cordial y atento.


----------



## demokratos (4 Nov 2014)

nicklessss dijo:


> Trato perfecto con *demokratos*. Absolutamente recomendable. Repetiré sin ninguna duda.
> 
> :Aplauso::Aplauso:



Lo mismo digo. Un placer tratar con el caballero nicklessss.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2014 at 22:47 ----------




Condemor dijo:


> Trato a distancia con demokratos, todo bien :Aplauso:



Lo mismo digo. Todo perfecto.


----------



## Jarel! (8 Nov 2014)

Trato con Necho, todo correcto.
¿Cuando chincheta para este hilo? Entre otros.....


----------



## tiotoni (21 Nov 2014)

Mi primer trato con Necho y repetiré, muy profesional.


----------



## pioner20 (21 Nov 2014)

Trato en mano con *miaavg* y un placer, serio y formal como era de esperar.
Gracias campeón !!!


----------



## elbruce (23 Nov 2014)

trato con Necho, todo perfecto, como siempre.


----------



## chema1970 (26 Nov 2014)

*trato con joseplatico*

Tres tratos en mano con joseplatico, todo perfecto.


----------



## Joseplatico (1 Dic 2014)

chema1970 dijo:


> Tres tratos en mano con joseplatico, todo perfecto.



Lo mismo digo.

Gracias.


----------



## Bullion10 (3 Dic 2014)

Otro trato más realizado con Necho, todo perfecto, como siempre.

Saludos.


----------



## Scouser (3 Dic 2014)

Nuevo trato con Necho.
Todo a la perfección


----------



## nuevonesto (7 Dic 2014)

Otro trato con Necho, todo perfecto.


----------



## Timetwister (9 Dic 2014)

Transacción en mano con miaavg sin problemas. Recomendado.


----------



## Scouser (9 Dic 2014)

Trato a distancia con espi
Muy amable en la comunicación


----------



## sierramadre (14 Dic 2014)

Nuevo trato con Necho, todo bien.


----------



## Joseplatico (15 Dic 2014)

Otro trato con Necho. Todo bien, gracias.


----------



## mabv1976 (10 Ene 2015)

Compra a Trasgukoke, todo perfecto, un señor en trato, envío y seriedad.


----------



## trasgukoke (11 Ene 2015)

Trato con mabv1976..
Pago super rápido. . Muy buena comunicación. .. 
Un placer... y gracias por la info....
Si pasas por aquí. .. recuerda que tienes unas birras esperando...
un saludo


----------



## rojiblanco (11 Ene 2015)

Trato a distancia con yeray84.
Muy buena comunicación.
Pago rápido.


----------



## yeray84 (11 Ene 2015)

Trato con rojiblanco, todo ok,
Comunicacion muy buena, envio muy bien embalado y rapido


----------



## trasgukoke (11 Ene 2015)

Trato en mano.. con Fran69.. un placer. ..
muchas gracias por la info....
genero perfecto. .. y repetiré. ....
Ah, os debo unas porras con chocolate. ...
que rapido pasa el tiempo...
un saludo. Y gracias


----------



## fran69 (12 Ene 2015)

Trato en mano con _Trasgukoke, todo perfecto, un placer conocerte,
muchisimas gracias,.


----------



## conde84 (12 Ene 2015)

Trato realizado con arraez,todo muy bien y buena comunicacion.


----------



## yeray84 (17 Ene 2015)

Trato con necho.
Todo muy bien empaquetado y muy buena comunicacion.
Perfecto


----------



## Tichy (18 Ene 2015)

Nueva compra a Necho y nuevamente sin problema.


----------



## demokratos (23 Ene 2015)

Trato con blackprince, buena y rápida comunicación. Todo perfecto. Gracias!


----------



## BaNGo (23 Ene 2015)

blackprince dijo:


> Trato en mano con BaNGo, rápido y buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.
> Un saludo y gracias/QUOTE]
> 
> Trato en mano con blackprince. Trato rápido. Forero de confianza.
> Un placer.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (23 Ene 2015)

Trato a distancia con necho. Impecable como siempre.


----------



## ramsés (23 Ene 2015)

Ya sé que el hilo es de metaleros, pero mi pregunta es:
¿Se puede invertir en billetes sin caer en pérdidas?. Me refiero a billetes bonitos, o que son cuadrados, de plástico, etc.
Saludos.


----------



## tosni (24 Ene 2015)

Trato realizado con *Arka*, todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación y muy rápido.


----------



## roygbiv (26 Ene 2015)

Nueva compra a *Necho*. Muy recomendado. El envío me ha llegado en apenas unos días, en un embalaje tan profesional como siempre y con unos gastos de envío más que razonables. El mejor vendedor con el que he interactuado en este foro, con diferencia.


----------



## Arka (26 Ene 2015)

Trato realizado con Tosni, mejor imposible, una persona genial!!!


----------



## dalmore_12y (27 Ene 2015)

Primer trato con Necho. Ningún problema, muy buen trato y comunicación. Todo perfecto.


----------



## trasgukoke (29 Ene 2015)

Trato con Tichy...
todo perfecto..

genero impecable.. y trato magnifico..
embalaje....
super protegido. ..

un saludo..
si tienes mas repetiré. ..
Y tienes unas birras esperandote aquí. ..
jeje


----------



## josema82 (29 Ene 2015)

Otro Trato con Necho, como siempre, todo perfecto.


----------



## Tichy (29 Ene 2015)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Trato con Tichy...
> todo perfecto..
> 
> genero impecable.. y trato magnifico..
> ...



Comunicación rápida y pago inmediato. Un placer. El próximo trato si es posible, en persona.


----------



## Scouser (29 Ene 2015)

Trato a distancia con Soutomoro.
Todo perfecto
Muy buena comunicación. Muy rápido en el envío. Moneda con excelente embalaje.
Un placer


----------



## donni (29 Ene 2015)

Tres tratos con necho en el ultimo trimestre. Todo impecable y buen precio. Absolutamente recomendable


----------



## Bullion10 (29 Ene 2015)

Sería interesante que los conforeros que tienen pedidos pendientes de entrega con el vendedor "Or et D'Argent" nos fueran contando las novedades sobre sus paquetes conforme vayan ocurriendo, para que el resto podamos tener más referencias sobre este vendedor.

Yo mismo he visto alguna moneda interesante en su listado, pero prefiero esperar a ver cómo se resuelve el retraso que tienen en la entrega de los pedidos para tomar una decisión.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2015)

Yo ya os daré mi particular valoración cuando reciba el pedido... Está claro que de "stock" nada de nada, porque sino ya lo habría recibido. Teóricamente, la próxima semana lo tiene que enviar o eso me dijo anteayer. Lo dicho, ya os lo comentaré y por su propio bien más vale que vaya "espabilando"...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (29 Ene 2015)

La verdad que "Or et D'Argent" podria el mismo entrar aqui a dar alguna explicacion,porque la verdad que si quiere seguir vendiendo aqui algo no es que este quedando muy bien de momento.


----------



## soutomoro (2 Feb 2015)

Buenos días;
Trato a distancia con "scouser". Mucha rapidez en pago, y facilidad de comunicación. Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Scouser (2 Feb 2015)

Otro trato con Necho
Otra vez, todo perfecto


----------



## JOPETA (2 Feb 2015)

Trato Necho y como siempre perfecto. Tres estrellas Michelin.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2015)

Lo que comenta lamadama es lo que me dijo a mí justo cuando le ocurrió el "problema" e incluso me ofrecí a "mediar" (menos mal que no hizo falta...). En varias ocasiones he asesorado a esta conforera, al igual que a otros foreros, y no es "extraño" que me comentase lo que le sucedía. En cualquier caso, dado que tengo los HUEVOS más que "pelados" en este mundillo de los MPs, le ofrecí otras opciones para que comprase lo que deseaba, así que no ha tenido problema alguno en adquirirlo.

Y en cuanto a los precios en los MPs que algunos no se "equivoquen"... Hace poco he asesorado a dos conforeros que han adquirido monedas de Oro por debajo del Spot. Evidentemente, fueron ofertas muy buenas que les ofertaron y pudimos obtener buenas referencias de los vendedores, de manera que el riesgo quedó muy diluido.

Yo no voy a valorar a ese vendedor que lamadama cita, ya que hasta ahora siempre había tenido un trato ejemplar en lo que a mí respecta, pero desde luego ha perdido un cliente y bastantes más...

Saludos.


----------



## necho (2 Feb 2015)

Antes que nada, cito el mensaje de *lamadama* por si posteriormente hay alguna edición o borrado del mismo.

Y en la cita subrayo las fechas y horas que ella apunta.

Y ahora algunas capturas de pantalla de los mensajes intercambiados y a los que ella hace alusión (especial atención a las fechas y horas de los dos primeros mensajes). Porque afortunadamente yo sí conservo registros (durante un tiempo prudencial) precisamente por si alguna vez resulta un caso como este.
 
A continuación la capturas de pantalla y como se puede apreciar, en ningún momento le falté el respeto a esta mujer cosa que sí ha hecho ella mentando a mi santa madre en el hilo de compra-venta entre foreros. Comentar también que he difuminado sus datos personales para no atentar contra su derecho a la privacidad:
_Desplegar spoiler para ver las capturas de pantalla_


Spoiler





























Lamadama, reconozca que se equivocó y yo por mi parte daré por sanjado el malentendido. Pero lo que no voy a tolerar es que usted, ni nadie de este foro me llame mentiroso o estafador (el forero *Sr.Mojón* también llamado estafador en el hilo de compra-venta cuando ni siquiera nunca he tenido tratos con él) cuando en este mismo hilo de valoraciones y sin ir más lejos justo unos mensajes más arriba, otros foreros dejan constancia de mi buen hacer como vendedor en el foro. Si persiste en su empresa, además de estar azuzando a otros conforeros para que levanten calumnias e injurias contra mi persona, me veré obligado emprender acciones legales contra usted. Porque no sé como funcionará esto en España, pero aquí en Alemania que es donde resido física y fiscalmente estas agravios se toman muy enserio.

Atentamente,

Andrés (*Necho* en el foro)



lamadama dijo:


> Valoración negativa contra necho.
> 
> El *24 de enero, a las 13:26*, le mandé a necho un mensaje privado con un pedido de onzas de plata, por un total de 1.113 euros.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 02-feb-2015 at 19:42 ----------

Adjunto otra captura de pantalla (de un tag en esta ocasión) para que quede constancia de que se empeñan en seguir con las calumnias y con las injurias.







Ahora mismo hago el reporte con la administración del foro.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Feb 2015)

Tras meses sin conectarme me veo obligado a postear para dar varios VOTOS POSITIVOS PARA NECHO, por la media docena de pedidos que le he hecho desde septiembre. Todo correcto y transparente, un unico "problema" con su proveedor que resolvio con una honestidad tan excepcional que incluso me hizo sentir mal el que assumira integramente el coste sin ser el responsable.

Añado que el tema de las kookaburras me parece una polemica absurda y sobretodo injusta, la profesionalidad que me ha demostrado Necho en docenas de pedidos y muchos miles de euros, y seguro que a muchos otros tambien, no se puede tirar al suelo por un malentendido tan evitable como el de lamadama: los precios siempre se confirman por email, los listados actualizables prriodicamente no pueden ser vinculantes, por sentido comun.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Feb 2015)

necho dijo:


> (el forero *Sr.Mojón* también llamado estafador en el hilo de compra-venta cuando ni siquiera nunca he tenido tratos con él) cuando en este mismo hilo de valoraciones y sin ir más lejos justo unos mensajes más arriba, otros foreros dejan constancia de mi buen hacer como vendedor en el foro. Si persiste en su empresa, además de estar azuzando a otros conforeros para que levanten calumnias e injurias contra mi persona, me veré obligado emprender acciones legales contra usted.



Te voy a poner de nuevo el post:



> necho dijo:
> 
> 
> > Y ahora va a venir un Sr.Mojón *o mejor dicho Sr.Majadero*
> ...



Como bien puedes comprobar, me hago eco de las insinuaciones que hace lamadama en su post, y siempre después de que tú, gratuitamente, me califiques de majadero, cuando yo en ningún momento te he faltado al respeto anteriormente. ¿Pretendes que retire mi simple referencia cuando tú me injuriaste previamente? 


Con respecto a tus problemas con lamadama, existe una fácil solución. Seguro que la administración del foro tiene acceso al historial de posts antes y después de las modificaciones o cambios que hubiesen podido tener lugar, junto con el registro del momento en que se llevaron a cabo, así que podéis solicitarlos y así dirimir quién ha de retractarse. Por cierto, yo no puedo ver las imágenes del spoiler que has puesto, no sé si los demás podrán.


----------



## necho (2 Feb 2015)

*Ración de owned para otro...*



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Te voy a poner de nuevo el post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cita también lo que ameritó que te llamara *Sr.Majadero*. Y luego me dices si fue gratuito el adjetivo.

El incidente con Lamadama creo que ya se ha solucionado y sino mira un par de mensajes más arriba y en el hilo de compra-venta.

:X Ahí te va ese besiño para que vuelvas a poner en tela de juicio mi hombría ::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Feb 2015)

necho dijo:


> Cita también lo que ameritó que te llamara *Sr.Majadero*. Y luego me dices si fue gratuito el adjetivo.



Por supuesto, aquí está el post:



> necho dijo:
> 
> 
> > Aquí cada quien es libre de "postear" lo que quiera, faltaría más. Pero así como en el _hilo mítico del oro_ *toca los cojones que cada cierto tiempo vengan los bitcoñeros (u otros personajes) a estar dando la matraca cuando el hilo es de eso, del ORO, no del Bitcoño. Lo mismo aquí, este hilo es para la COMPRA Y VENTA DE ORO Y PLATA.* Lo demás es trollear. Y eso es lo que estáis haciendo cada X tiempo con este hilo, trolleándolo. Porque es una incidencia recurrente en este hilo y no es sólo por la controversia generada por la llegada de este nuevo forero y vendedor.
> ...






¿Qué fue exactamente lo que te llevó a injuriarme como majadero? ¿Que calificara tu actividad en el foro como "negociete"? ¿Que te dijese que al foro de burbuja se viene llorado de casa? ¿O que te dijese que asumieras las críticas como un hombre?

Supongo que ya te habrás dado cuenta que ninguna de las tres afirmaciones te da derecho a calificarme como majadero.



necho dijo:


> El incidente con Lamadama creo que ya se ha solucionado y sino mira un par de mensajes más arriba y en el hilo de compra-venta.



No veo nada más que unos mensajes editados y un spoiler en tu post cuyo contenido me aparece vacío. Aunque espero que todo haya tenido una solución satisfactoria. no seguiré porque no quiero malmeter.




necho dijo:


> :X Ahí te va ese besiño para que vuelvas a poner en tela de juicio mi hombría ::



Y tú recuerda que todos recibimos trolleadas, unas veces afectarán a tu "negociete", pero otras probablemente ni te enterarás porque las estarán llevando a cabo tus preciados clientes en el hilo de Bitcoin y que, probablemente, no visites por no ser de tu interés.


----------



## necho (3 Feb 2015)

A continuación corrijo los enlaces de las capturas de pantalla que había puesto en el mensaje en donde le contesto a _lamadama_ y que ahora no funcionan. Los pongo en un mensaje nuevo para que luego no digan que "he editado" el otro mensaje para omitir detalles. Vuelvo a recalcar que he difuminado los datos sensibles para respetar el derecho a la privacidad de una de las partes involucradas:



Spoiler



 

 

 

 

 



Un saludo y haya paz. Por mi parte ya todo está solucionado y no quiero darle más vuelta a este asunto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Feb 2015)

necho dijo:


> A continuación corrijo los enlaces de las capturas de pantalla que había puesto en el mensaje en donde le contesto a _lamadama_ y que ahora no funcionan. Los pongo en un mensaje nuevo para que luego no digan que "he editado" el otro mensaje para omitir detalles. Vuelvo a recalcar que he difuminado los datos sensibles para respetar el derecho a la privacidad de una de las partes involucradas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y dónde están tus posts del día 24 de enero de 2015, los cuales según ella modificaste, y a los que ambos hacéis referencia en los correos? No los encuentro en el foro. El único que he encontrado tuyo de ese día es éste post: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/13367097-post185.html y no parece que sea el post con los precios del que habláis.

Siento si puedo parecer tiquis miquis con estas preguntas impertinentes, pero todo esto ha despertado mi interés malsano. Probablemente no tendría tanta curiosidad si no me hubieras amenazado con "tomar acciones legales" ni injuriado con lo de Majadero.


----------



## necho (3 Feb 2015)

*Valoraciones de y para los foreros con los cuales he hecho tratos*

A continuación hago una compilación de las valoraciones de los distintos tratos que he ido realizando con conforeros. Por razones de privacidad y respetando los deseos de aquellos que así lo han solicitado, sólo aparecen los usuarios que tras haber dejado ellos mismos su valoración en el hilo, doy por supuesto que no tienen problema alguno en aparecer en esta compilación.

He ordenado las valoraciones por orden alfabético (según el apodo de cada usuario), pues considero que así es más fácil a la hora de buscar referencias sobre alguien. 

*Mis valoraciones*:



Spoiler



*1 euro 100 pesetas*: Trato por correo. Pago inmediato, comunicación fluida, además de mucha flexibilidad. Gracias por tu paciencia al esperar por las monedas!

*1oz*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, buena comunicación y flexibilidad. Todo perfecto.

*2BigStars*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*A427406*: Trato por correo. Comprador decidido, serio y flexible, además de rápido pago.

*ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, decisión y flexibilidad. Siempre es un placer.

*AlquilerPorLasNUbes*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*apeche2000*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*amar35*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Sin complicaciones! 

*Asdasd*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*asqueado*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, excelente comunicación y flexibilidad. Siempre es un placer!

*Atanor*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, excelente comunicación y flexibilidad.

*Averapaz*: Trato por correo. Pago inmediato, comunicación fluida, además de mucha flexibilidad. Gracias por mostrar interés y estar presto a ayudar cuando surgió el incidente con el método de pago utilizado.

*aviador250*: Trato por correo. Transacción sin problemas.

*Baalbek*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*bronx5*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*Buryni*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Así da gusto!

*C64_MadMax *: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*caballero templario*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*carlosmartinez*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*CENAGAL*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*Ceedoo*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*chenan*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida. Un placer!

*chimaco*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida. Un placer!

*Comtat_Gran*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Así da gusto!

*conde84*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*Corellano*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*Cordoba*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida. Un placer!

*dbs*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*Denaar*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, buena comunicación, flexibilidad y decisión. Siempre es un placer!

*duval81*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida, además de ser un comprador muy comprensivo y razonable. A su envío lo cogió de lleno las 3 fiestas (navidad, fin de año y reyes) por lo que tardo bastante en llegar, sin embargo siempre se mostró amable y tranquilo con la situación. Muchísimas gracias por tu comprensión!

*Eddyydde*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida. Un placer!

*Elbruce*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*Eldenegro*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago mega rápido, buena comunicación. Siempre es un placer!

*el ganador*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*El hombre dubitativo*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*els22*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Siempre es un placer!

*elter*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*EstudianteTesorero*: Trato por correo. Comprador decidido, serio y flexible, además de rápido pago. Un placer!

*Evil_*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*fff*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Comprador flexible, con buena comunicación y decisión. Y ni que decir del pago; súper rápido, en cuestión de segundos. Siempre es un placer cerrar tratos con *fff*!

*fran69*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida. Ha sido un placer también!

*frob*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*Gabriel78*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación y flexibilidad. Encantado.

*Gallina*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, compradora seria y decidida, además con una comunicación exquisita. Así da gusto hacer negocios!

*GOLDBUG*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*Goomersindo*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*Gratidianus*: Tratos por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*gugueta*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*hablando_en_plata*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*iffnav*: Varios tratos por correo. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida, flexibilidad. Siempre es un placer!

*Izsl*: Trato por correo. Comprador decidido, serio y flexible, además de rápido pago. Así da gusto hacer negocios. Gracias por la compra y por la confianza depositada.

*Jalapa*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*japiluser*: Tratos tanto en mano como por correo. Persona seria y fiel a su palabra. Flexibilidad, puntualidad. Ha sido un placer.

*JohnGalt*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*JOPETA*: Tratos por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida, decisión y flexibilidad. Siempre es un placer hacer tratos con él!

*Joseplatico*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*jumiga*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*j.w.pepper*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*kapandji*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*kboom*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*Kennedy*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, todo perfecto!

*Kid*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, flexibilidad y comunicación exquisita. Un placer!

*KillItWithFire*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación y flexibilidad. Un placer!

*Klogarg*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*mabv1976*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Sin complicaciones!

*macalu*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, decisión, buena comunicación y flexibilidad. Así da gusto!

*maragold*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*mario_sg*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas. Hasta una próxima oportunidad!

*maximiliano_villarubia*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*Metal12*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, comunicación fluida, decisión y flexibilidad. Todo un placer!

*miaavg*: Tratos tanto en mano como por correo. Comprador serio, decidido, comunicativo, puntual, flexible y fiel a su palabra. En definitiva, todo un SEÑOR con mayúsculas.
Gracias por este comentario tan positivo y detallado.

*mk73*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*MONTAGU*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, decisión en la compra, comunicación exquisita y flexibilidad. Así da gusto!

*Montegrifo*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*Morsa*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Sin complicaciones!

*musu19*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, buena comunicación, flexibilidad. Siempre es un placer!

*nihilnovum*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*nimind*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Sin complicaciones!

*nosomosnada*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto!

*oinetas*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación, flexibilidad y decisión. Ha sido un placer.

*oinoko*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto!

*Opsi*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*padrino*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*Pekata*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto!

*Pep007*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*pillabán*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, decisión y buena comunicación. Un placer!

*pioner20*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*pirouk*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación, flexibilidad y decisión. Ha sido un placer.

*pislacho10*:Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Comprador flexible, buena comunicación y pago inmediato. Gracias a ti!

*quimby*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*ralf*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago súper rápido, decisión en la compra, comunicación exquisita y flexibilidad. Encantado de hacer tratos con él.

*Rojiblanco*: Trato en mano y por correo. Pago rápido, puntual, comunicativo. Sin problemas!

*roygbiv*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago inmediato, comunicación exquisita, además de mucha flexibilidad. Así da gusto hacer negocios.

*saile*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*sammy*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*seerkan*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*Scouser*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación y flexibilidad. Siempre es un placer!

*Sigpac*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto!

*Siiku*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*skifi*: Tratos por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago inmediato, comunicación exquisita, además de mucha paciencia. Gracias por mostrar interés y comprensión, además de estar presto a ayudar cuando surgió el incidente con el envío. 

*soutomoro*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*Sprinser*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, comunicación exquisita además de gran flexibilidad ante cualquier propuesta. Gracias por este comentario tan positivo y detallado. 

*takipa*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, compradora seria y decidida, además con una comunicación exquisita. Así da gusto hacer negocios!

*TheBlackAdder*: Trato en mano. Puntual, comunicativo y flexible. Ningún problerma. Gracias por la birra!

*Tichy*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación y flexibilidad. Todo un placer!

*trasgukoke*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido y flexibilidad. Siempre es un placer!

*Trollaco del copón* (no os asustéis por el nick que para esto es muy serio). Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*tuzaros*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*Uriel*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida. Todo perfecto! 
Gracias por tu comprensión respecto a la lentitud de correos por esas fechas (Diciembre). 

*Vidar*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto!

*vigobay*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación y flexibilidad. Todo un placer!

*Violator*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*Visrul*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, comunicación y flexibilidad. Siempre es un placer.

*wolker*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, decisión y flexibilidad. Ha sido un placer.

*Xandros*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Comunicación fluida, pago rápido. Todo perfecto. Siempre es un placer tratar con este conforero!


==================================================
==================================================

*Lo que dicen de mí*:


Spoiler






1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Se que no voy a dar la campanada con el comentario pues quien ha tratado con *Necho* ha quedado más que satisfecho y no voy yo a ser una novedad, así que sumo mi valoración más que positiva (por trato, atención y embalaje) a las muchas que ya cosecha.
> 
> Gracias.





1oz dijo:


> Trato cerrado con *Necho*.
> 
> *Excepcional. *
> 
> ...





1oz dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*: Perfecto como siempre.





2BigStars dijo:


> Varios tratos con* Necho* y todo perfecto





A427406 dijo:


> operación realizada con el forero *Necho* sin problemas.
> Muy recomendable.
> 
> Saludos.





ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV dijo:


> compra realizada a *Necho*.
> 
> todo correcto y segun acordado previamente. muy rapido y bien informado de los pasos.
> 
> espero repetir





ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV dijo:


> Nuevo trato perfecto con *Necho*, un placer





ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*, como siempre ok





AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Compre a *Necho*, hace a bastante tiempo, pero no me había pasado por el hilo. Trato muy bueno (información suministrada, mantenimiento del precio, tiempo de envio y embalaje)





amar35 dijo:


> Trato hecho con *Necho*,todo perfecto,trato,embalaje y el articulo excelente.Seguro que volveré a tratar con él.





amar35 dijo:


> Un nuevo trato hecho con *Necho* y todo perfecto.





apeche2000 dijo:


> Trato por correo con *Necho*, valoración positiva. Atención rápida y da respuesta a los problemas planteados. Ademas emite factura (supongo que es profesional de la numismática y eso se nota)





Asdasd dijo:


> Trato a distancia cerrado con *Necho*.
> 
> Paciente en la comunicación y muy buena atención. Seriedad y confianza. 100% recomendable.
> 
> Muchas gracias,





asqueado dijo:


> Compra realizada al forero *Necho*, todo correcto, muchas gracias.





asqueado dijo:


> Transaciones efectuadas a *Necho*, todo correcto como siempre, muchas gracias, hasta la proxima ocasion.





asqueado dijo:


> Trato hecho con *Necho* a distancia todo correcto y profesional.





asqueado dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*, como siempre todo correcto, muchas gracias.





asqueado dijo:


> Compra efectuada a *Necho*
> Como siempre todo perfecto, muchas gracias





Atanor dijo:


> Compra realizada a *Necho*. Todo perfecto, como siempre.





Atanor dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Todo correcto como siempre.





Atanor dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho* y todo perfecto como siempre.





Atanor dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Un placer como siempre.





Arka dijo:


> Trato con *Necho* y todo estupendo, cordial y atento.





averapaz dijo:


> Transacción realizada por correo con *Necho*
> 
> Aunque es la primera que hago con él, no voy a decir nada nuevo que no se haya comentado en este hilo... Un 10 en todo.
> 
> En especial me ha gustado su comunicación y el embalaje del producto, realmente excelentes, y que transmiten mucha seguridad.





aviador250 dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*. Todo perfecto. Muchas Gracias





Baalbek dijo:


> Buenos días, muy buena valoración para mi primer pedido realizado con *Necho*, a destacar la buena comunicación y la llegada del envío dentro de los plazos.
> Saludos





blackprince dijo:


> Nuevo trato con *Necho*,todo perfecto.





blackprince dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*, todo perfecto.





bricabrac dijo:


> Trato con *Necho* por correo. Todo perfecto.





bronx5 dijo:


> Trato con *Necho* por correo, perfecto, 100% recomendable.





bronx5 dijo:


> Segundo trato a distancia con *Necho*, como siempre todo perfecto, 100% recomendable.





bukowski dijo:


> Tratos con *Necho*. Ya lo conocéis, todo perfecto.





Bullion10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. En mi caso no ha sido diferente y todo ha ido a la perfección.





Bullion10 dijo:


> Otro trato realizado con *Necho*.
> 
> Todo perfecto: comunicación, precios, detalles del envío...
> 
> Es un placer tratar con un vendedor así, gran profesionalidad.





Bullion10 dijo:


> Otro trato más realizado con *Necho*, todo perfecto, como siempre.
> 
> Saludos.





Buryni dijo:


> Mis valoraciones
> 
> *Positivas*
> _*Necho*_: como no, varias compras y todas muy positivas en todos los aspectos.





C64_MadMax dijo:


> Primer trato con *Necho*. Como es norma vistos los mensajes del foro, todo perfecto. 10 días desde la consulta hasta el paquete - perfecto - en casa. Un placer trabajar así. Muy recomendable.





caballero templario dijo:


> Pedido realizado a *Necho*. Todo perfecto. 100% recomendable.





carlosmartinez dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Buena comunicación, rápido en el envío y todo en perfecto estado. Un placer.





chak4l dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*, todo perfecto! me uno a las felicitaciones del foro.





CENAGAL dijo:


> Trato hecho con *Necho*.
> Comunicación muy buena, envío correcto. Un placer.





Ceedoo dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*, serio y amable, totalmente recomendable.Todo perfecto.
> Muchas gracias!!





chenan dijo:


> Primer trato realizado con *Necho*. Excelente en todo.





chenan dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*. Reitero todo lo positivo comentado en otros muchos mensajes.





chenan dijo:


> Nuevo trato con *Necho*. Todo perfecto, como siempre.





chimaco dijo:


> *Necho*: todo muy bien, profesional y muy recomendable.





Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*.
> 
> Excelente en todo, un placer.





Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*: una maravilla





conde84 dijo:


> Compra realizada a *Necho*, rapidez y buen embalaje, un 10.
> Totalmente recomendable.





Corellano dijo:


> Compra - *Necho*: todo excelente. Rapidez seriedad. Totalmente recomendable.





Cordoba dijo:


> trato con *Necho* PERFECTO, SEGUIRE COMPRENDOLE.





dalmore_12y dijo:


> Primer trato con *Necho*. Ningún problema, muy buen trato y comunicación. Todo perfecto.





Davalista dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*
> 
> Todo correctamente explicado desde el primer momento, respuestas rápidas, envío rápido, discreto y protegido.
> 
> ...





dbs dijo:


> Compra de algunas monedas y cápsulas a *Necho*.
> 
> Rápidez, buena comunicación y perfecto embalaje.
> 
> Un 10.





Denaar dijo:


> Compra a distancia con *Necho*, perfecta comunicacion y paciencia para resolver dudas. Muy buena manipulacion de las monedas y embalaje.





Denaar dijo:


> Nuevo trato a distancia con *Necho* y como siempre todo perfecto. Gracias





Denaar dijo:


> Nuevo trato a distancia con *Necho* y como siempre perfecto.





Denaar dijo:


> Nuevo trato con *Necho* , cumplidor y serio... y no se que mas se puede decir ya de el que no hayamos dicho ya





Denaar dijo:


> Un trato mas con *Necho* , magnifico en el envio y en los plazos de entrega. Embalaje a conciencia. Muy muy recomendable





donni dijo:


> Tres tratos con *Necho* en el ultimo trimestre. Todo impecable y buen precio. Absolutamente recomendable





duval81 dijo:


> Trato por correo con *Necho*.
> 
> Todo muy bien. El embalaje fantástico.
> 
> P.D.: ya tengo otro pedido encargado





Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Trato realizado con *Necho*, simplemente perfecto. Nada se puede añadir al resto de comentarios que hay por aquí sobre este usuario.
> 
> Salu2





elbruce dijo:


> trato por correo con *Necho*, todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación. recomendado 100%.





elbruce dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*, todo perfecto, buena atencion y envio rapido. un 10.





elbruce dijo:


> Nuevo trato realizado con *Necho*, y nuevamente todo perfecto. vendedor muy recomendable.





elbruce dijo:


> Nuevo trato con *Necho*, todo perfecto, envio rapido y perfecto embalaje. Repetire





elbruce dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*, perfecta comunicación y embalaje. muchas gracias !!!





elbruce dijo:


> trato con *Necho*, todo perfecto, como siempre.





Eldenegro dijo:


> - *Necho*, trato y comunicacion muy correctos. Gracias





el ganador dijo:


> Compra a *Necho*: un fenómeno, rápido e impecable





El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> *Necho*, forero de Total Confianza...





els22 dijo:


> Pedido realizado a *Necho*.
> Muy atento en todo desde el primer momento por su parte.
> Mis primeras onzas de plata (muy bonitas,soy novato en esto) pero no se porque esto de las onzas crea adicción,verdad?.
> Lo dicho ,todo perfecto y gracias a *Necho*.Espero repetir pronto.





els22 dijo:


> Nuevo trato con *Necho*,nada nuevo que añadir ya que esta todo dicho en este hilo,como siempre comunicación y envio excelente.





els22 dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*, aquí ya se ha dicho todo sobre él, simplemente perfecto. Por cierto, *Necho*, gracias por todo.





elter dijo:


> Compra realizada a *Necho* y como se leia en sus valoraciones:todo perfecto.





elter dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*.
> Todo perfecto.....una vez más.





elter dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*.
> Todo muy bien,una vez mas.





elter dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*.
> Muy bien,una vez más.





EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Compra por correo realizada con *Necho*. Transparencia y comunicación excelente y la paciencia de un santo resolviendo dudas. También recomendable 100%.





EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Tras meses sin conectarme me veo obligado a postear para dar varios VOTOS POSITIVOS PARA *Necho*, por la media docena de pedidos que le he hecho desde septiembre. Todo correcto y transparente, un unico "problema" con su proveedor que resolvio con una honestidad tan excepcional que incluso me hizo sentir mal el que assumira integramente el coste sin ser el responsable.
> 
> Añado que el tema de las kookaburras me parece una polemica absurda y sobretodo injusta, la profesionalidad que me ha demostrado *Necho* en docenas de pedidos y muchos miles de euros, y seguro que a muchos otros tambien, no se puede tirar al suelo por un malentendido tan evitable como el de lamadama: los precios siempre se confirman por email, los listados actualizables prriodicamente no pueden ser vinculantes, por sentido comun.





Evil_ dijo:


> Buenas,trato realizado con *Necho* a distancia,en todos los aspectos excelente,un placer hacer negocios con gente asi.
> Un saludo





Evil_ dijo:


> Buenas,segundo trato a distancia con *Necho*,que puedo decir que no hayan dicho ya,100 % recomendable excelente en todos los aspectos.
> 
> Un saludo





fff dijo:


> Valoración para *Necho* por parte de *fff*
> 
> ATENTO, AMABLE, FIABLE, PERFECTO. Todo facilidades. En una palabra: *EXCELENTE *
> 
> Muchas gracias por todo





fff dijo:


> Valoración (otra vez) del forero *Necho*
> Tipo de trato: a distancia.
> Agradable, Serio, Impecable, excelente.
> Valoración final en moneda: *B.U. Brilliant Uncirculated*.





fran69 dijo:


> Buenas tardes..
> 
> Transaccion completada con el forero *Necho* ,,,, Todo Perfecto,
> Trato exquisito,, ha sido un placer!!
> ...





frob dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*...todo perfecto. Es muy probable que repita.





Gabriel78 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*,
> muy atento, totalmente recomendable.





Gallina dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*
> 
> Me sumo a las múltiples valoraciones positivas escritas por los foreros que han tratado con él: rápido, comunicación excelente, monedas impecables y embalaje sólido y cuidado.
> 
> ...





goherove dijo:


> Trato realizado satisfactoriamente con *Necho*. Pese a ser yo nuevo en el foro, el trato que he recibido ha sido muy bueno, sin desconfianzas, ni prisas, ni nada parecido. En definitiva, un 10 para él. Sin duda de tener la oportunidad repetiré!
> 
> Saludos.





goherove dijo:


> Nuevo trato con *Necho* y todo perfecto como la anterior vez.
> 
> Saludos.





GOLDBUG dijo:


> Trato con *Necho* impecable





GOLDBUG dijo:


> Trato con *Necho* perfecto. Excelente comunicación, envío y embalaje





Goomersindo dijo:


> Compra a distancia realizada a *Necho*.
> 
> Todo perfecto, un señor.
> Respuestas rápidas y embalaje a prueba de balas.
> ...





Goomersindo dijo:


> Nuevo pedido realizado a *Necho* y de nuevo todo perfecto.
> Fluida comunicación, embalaje inexpugnable y monedas en perfecto estado.





Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*. Impecable como siempre.





Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*, nada más que añadir a todas las valoraciones positivas que ya tiene, impecable.





Gratidianus dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*. Impecable.





Gratidianus dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*. Todo perfecto como es habitual. Embalaje discreto y de tamaño acorde al contenido. Casi no encuentro el pedido dentro de la caja.





gugueta dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*. Buen servicio, rápidez, todo de lujo.
> 
> Gracias.





hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*, envío y embalaje perfecto, muy buena comunicación.
> Como debe ser.





Harol dijo:


> Primer trato en el foro con *Necho*. El pedido llegó el lunes pasado y todo perfecto tal y como le avalan los comentarios.
> 
> De hecho, me he animado y he realizado un segundo pedido con este forero.





Harol dijo:


> Nuevo trato realizado con *Necho*. Todo correcto. Recomendable.





Harol dijo:


> Tercer pedido con *Necho*.
> El pedido tardó en llegar un poco más de lo normal y no aparecía en la web de correos España. Así que contacté con *Necho* el cual se informó en correos Alemania para informarme del estado del envío. Finalmente el pedido llegó a su destino embalado y protegido correctamente como en los anteriores.
> 
> Buen vendedor con gran orientación al cliente.





Harol dijo:


> Nuevo trato con *Necho*. Como siempre resultado excelente.





iffnav dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*.
> 
> El tipo ha decidido monopolizar el hilo, empeñándose en enviar el material de forma rápida y profesional. Menudo pájaro.
> 
> ...





iffnav dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Otro trato con *Necho*. Como siempre, extraordinario. Más que bueno. Gracias.
> 
> Ciao,





iffnav dijo:


> Trato express, adicional al anterior, con *Necho*.
> 
> Perfecto como siempre. Esta vez correos se ha dado prisa: 3 días.
> 
> Ciao,





IzsI dijo:


> trato con el forero* Necho*
> 
> perfecto, muy profesional, atento y rápido con los tiempos de envío que comenta, total confianza con cantidades pequeñas y grandes por igual, sincero si surge algún problema, todo muy bien explicado.





Jack_sparrow23 dijo:


> Primer trato a distancia con *Necho* y, todo me ha ido genial con él, lo recomiendo como vendedor.





Jack_sparrow23 dijo:


> 2 trato realizado con *Necho*. Todo perfecto y he de resaltar el hecho de que aunque el pedido se retrasó un poco más de la cuenta, por causas totalmente ajenas a *Necho*, en todo momento se mostró muy atento y en disposición de ayudarme. Creo que eso dice mucho de un vendedor y más en tratos a distancia.





Jalapa dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*.
> Impecable todo, el embalaje ... impresionante.
> 
> Absolutamente recomendable





japiluser dijo:


> *Necho*
> Trato serio.
> Comunicación fluida.
> Envio díficil de mejorar.
> ...





Jarel! dijo:


> Primer trato con *Necho*,
> perfecto, buena comunicación, atención y envío.
> Mil gracias!
> 
> ...





Jarel! dijo:


> *Necho*, ¿qué decir?
> Gracias





Jarel! dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*, todo correcto.
> ¿Cuando chincheta para este hilo? Entre otros.....





JohnGalt dijo:


> Intercambio con *Necho*.
> 
> Un placer.





JOPETA dijo:


> Transacción completada con *Necho* satisfactoriamente en todos los aspectos, rápidez, SEGURIDAD, seriedad y sobre todo muy buena comunicación. De lo mejor.
> 
> Un saludo y buenas noches.





JOPETA dijo:


> Pequeña compra realizada a *Necho* y perfecto tanto en rápidez como en comunicación, otro 10 que te apunto.





JOPETA dijo:


> Valoración de *Necho* 10
> Los paquetes cuesta batante trabajo abrirlos.





JOPETA dijo:


> Otro 11 para *Necho*, como siempre sin problemas





JOPETA dijo:


> Cuarto trato con *Necho* y como siempre un 10, imposible mejorar.





JOPETA dijo:


> Trato con *Necho* y como siempre perfecto, envio rápido, bien empaquetado, ect. Un 10...





JOPETA dijo:


> Otra compra con *Necho* y como siempre un 10.





JOPETA dijo:


> Otro trato con *Necho* y como siempre perfecto. Está más pendiente de que reciba el paquete que yo. Impresionante.





JOPETA dijo:


> Yo recomiendo a *Necho*, a él le he comprado el 90% de mis onzas de plata, ya que la comunicación y el trato es inmejorable, tanto si le pides 10 onzas, como si le pides tubos o capsulas. Por comodidad se ha converito en mi único vendedor.





JOPETA dijo:


> Otro pequeño trato con *Necho* y como siempre perfecto.





JOPETA dijo:


> Otro trato con *Necho* y como siempre perfecto.





JOPETA dijo:


> Nuevo trato con *Necho* y como siempre perfecto, perfecto, perfecto.





JOPETA dijo:


> Trato *Necho* y como siempre perfecto. Tres estrellas Michelin.





Joseplatico dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*. Todo bien y rápido.





Joseplatico dijo:


> Otro trato con *Necho*. Todo bien, gracias.





Josepo dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*.
> 
> Todo perfecto.
> Embalaje de 10, ni con un misil se dañaría el paquete





josema82 dijo:


> Mi primer trato con un forero, *Necho*, todo perfecto y hamable, te informa de lo que quieras.
> 
> Volvere a trabajar con el.





josema82 dijo:


> Otro trato Con *Necho*, todo perfecto.
> 
> Un saludo





josema82 dijo:


> Otro Trato con *Necho*, como siempre, todo perfecto.





jumiga dijo:


> He recibido en menos de una semana el pedido a *Necho*, Perfecto, rapido correos con los distintos pasos, correos con enlaces a empresa de transporte Todo perfecto.
> 
> Saludos *Necho*





j.w.pepper dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*, todo perfecto. Un 10.





j.w.pepper dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*, todo perfecto y rápido. Muy recomendable.





j.w.pepper dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*, como siempre perfecto: embalaje, rapidez y trato. Un placer.





j.w.pepper dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*: excelente, rápido, muy buen embalaje, las monedas inmaculadas, un 10.





kapandji dijo:


> Trato realizado a distancia con *Necho* y todo perfecto.
> Recomendado





kapandji dijo:


> Nuevo trato a distancia hecho con *Necho*, como siempre todo bien. Volveré a repetir.





kboom dijo:


> Tratos con *Necho* y con hablando_en_plata. Excelente comunicación, embalaje y rapidez. No descubro nada nuevo si les otorgo 100% de fiabilidad. Gracias a ambos.





Kennedy dijo:


> Dos transacciones por correo con *Necho*. Todo perfecto.





Kid dijo:


> Compra realizada a distancia a *Necho*.
> Ningún problema, rápido y máxima seriedad.
> Pronto repetiré, recomendado.





Kid dijo:


> Me reafirmo en los comentarios de los co-foreros. El trato realizado con *Necho*, al igual que en ocasiones anteriores, ha sido excelente. Incluso el envío, merece un sobresaliente, pues en menos de una semana las tenía en mi poder (*Necho* está en Alemania).
> Ya estoy elaborando el siguiente pedido.
> Salut.





Kid dijo:


> Otra compra hecha a *Necho* totalmente satisfactoria.
> Esta vez, además de monedas, he incluido material numismático.
> Como siempre total seriedad, tanto en los plazos como en las calidades.
> Y por supuesto la comunicación con él, de lo más exquisita.
> Salut.





Kid dijo:


> Otra compra a distancia realizada a *Necho*, tanto de onzas de plata de colección, como de material numismático.
> Como siempre todo perfecto. Total seguridad y confianza en la transacción.
> Muy recomendable.
> Salut.





Kid dijo:


> La n-esima compra a *Necho* y como siempre todo perfecto.
> _"Seriedad y precios germánicos con trato latino"_.
> Un placer
> Salut.





KillItWithFire dijo:


> Tratos realizados con *Necho*: Trato a distancia. Producto y embalaje perfecto, un señor detallista. Un 10.





KillItWithFire dijo:


> Trato hecho con *Necho*. Para *Necho* un 10 again y para correos un cero pelotero.





Klogarg dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*
> 
> Todo perfecto, espero repetir pronto.





Leunam dijo:


> Me olvidé, trato con *Necho*, impecable.
> 
> Saludos





Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Primer trato con *Necho* y muy bien todo. Recomendable.





mabv1976 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*
> 
> Igual, magníficos trato y comunicación, además la paciencia que tuvo que tener explicándome detalles que por la falta de tiempo no pude leer en su anuncio, pendiente del envío (de Alemania pero muy rápido) y con un gran embalaje para preservar las monedas, a la espera del segundo
> 
> Otro lujo de persona





mabv1976 dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*
> 
> Acabo de abrir un envío que hizo *Necho* en verano mientras estaba de vacaciones, lo guardó mi hermano mientras. Una caja de monitor TFT para disimular (genial), un embalaje impecable, he comprado una serie de herramientas para conservar y observar mejor a las monedas que recomiendo y ... ¿como ha podido conservar toda la colección de Kokaburras que me ha enviado desde 1990 a 2012 sin un sólo arañazo y con el mismo brillo que una moneda nueva? como diría Bono.. It´s a Mistery to me...





mabv1976 dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*
> 
> Como siempre un placer de comunicación, seriedad y profesionalidad, envío en perfecto estado y magnífico embalaje, un vendedor seguro y fiable.





macalu dijo:


> Hola
> Primera compra en el foro al señor *Necho*,perfecto todo,bien embalado,monedas perfecto estado,ha ganado un cliente,100% recomendado
> saludos





makokillo dijo:


> Nuevo trato con *Necho*. Como siempre, perfecto.





manuelv5 dijo:


> Compra realizada a *Necho*... Todo perfecto.





maragold dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*.
> 
> Estupendo trato. Rapidez, envío perfecto, monedas en perfecto estado... se puede pedir más?
> 
> Saludos





mario_sg dijo:


> No creo q sea ninguna novedad xo hay q dejar contancia:
> Trato con *Necho*. Todo perfecto. Trato impecable. Repetiré





Masateo dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*
> 
> Todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación y
> mucha paciencia con un novato como _moi_.





mavalcou dijo:


> Hola a todos. Quería comentar la última transacción que he realizado con un forero. *Necho*.
> Ha sido todo muy satisfactorio. Desde el pedido, con una excelente comunicación por parte del compañero forero, hasta la recepción del paquete, perfectamente embalado. No puedo más que decir cosas buenas del forero *Necho*.
> Concluyendo, volveré a hacer tratos con él, porque me ha demostrado que es serio y de confianza.
> Un saludo.





maximiliano_villarubia dijo:


> Compra por correo a *Necho* y muy bien en todo. Para repetir.





Metal12 dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*, todo perfecto!!!! Buena comunicación y un impecable embalaje. Un placer tratar contigo.





miaavg dijo:


> *Valoración del forero Necho:*
> 
> Tipo de trato: varios tratos finalizados con éxito, en mano y a distancia, envio por correo.
> 
> ...





_Mirar_ dijo:


> Primer compra realizada a *Necho*. Todo perfecto.
> En camino la segunda compra...





_Mirar_ dijo:


> Segundo trato con *Necho*...
> Correcto, perfecto y excelente.
> Paquete envuelto a prueba de transportistas torpes y tanques...
> Muy recomendable.





_Mirar_ dijo:


> Tercer trato con *Necho*...
> Solo queda repetir los adjetivos. :XX:
> Perfecto, buen trato, comunicación... :Aplauso:





_Mirar_ dijo:


> *Trato con Necho.
> Todo perfecto...
> Un 10*





mk73 dijo:


> Compra realizada a *Necho*
> Muy buena comunicación, muy atento, te aclara dudas enseguida.
> El embalaje bueno y todo lo que le habia perdido perfecto.
> 
> Muy recomendable. Rápido, seguro y fiable.





MONTAGU dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Pedido realizado a *Necho*.
> Atentísimo desde el primer momento. Todo a ido a la perfección, recomendable al 100%, un auténtico lujo tratar con él.
> ...





Montegrifo dijo:


> Compra de monedas a *Necho*. Todo perfecto, muy cumplidor:Aplauso:





Montegrifo dijo:


> Nueva compra a *Necho* y estupendo como siempre. Gracias





Morsa dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*, impecable.





musu19 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*.
> El embalaje perfecto
> la comunicación de 10, es un vendedor/conforero muy recomendable





musu19 dijo:


> Trato INCREÍBLE con *Necho* , un crack como siempre. Mi entera confianza!





Muttley dijo:


> Aprovecho, ahora que hay alguna duda con *Necho*, para comentar que he hecho varios tratos con él año pasado y todo perfecto. Impecable!





Neo_jc dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*
> 
> Todo perfecto.
> 
> Cien por cien recomendado





nihilnovum dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*, todo perfecto.





nimind dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*. Todo perfecto. Con tracking y avisando de que habían intentado hacer la entrega.
> De hecho, me avisó un día antes de que apareciera la notificación de Correos (la notificación de correos con fecha del día que aparecía en el tracking pero dejada un días más tarde)





nosomosnada dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*: PERFECTO.
> 
> Además de lo comentado por aquí habitualmente en cuanto a rapidez, embalado y demás, ha tenido el detalle de enviarme una cápsula vacía para la kooka del 90 que viene en cápsula cuadrada.
> 
> ...





nosomosnada dijo:


> Nueva compra realizada a *Necho* y todo perfecto.
> Todo un placer tratar con gente así.





nosomosnada dijo:


> Nueva compra por correo realizada con *Necho*. Comunicación excelente y muy rápida. Recomendable 100%.





novembre dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*.
> Envio perfecto.
> 
> Saludos.





nuevonesto dijo:


> Primera compra de plata a *Necho*, excelente comunicacion y envio internacional con tracking.
> 
> Las monedas en perfecto estado, en capsulas individuales y muy bien embaladas.
> 
> Un placer.





nuevonesto dijo:


> Otro trato con *Necho*, todo perfecto.





oinetas dijo:


> Trato realizado a distancia con *Necho* y inver999, Ambos perfectos. Nº de seguimiento, rapidos y bien embalados.





oinoko dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*, perfecto.
> 
> Le pedi un pupurri de capsulas como para volverse loco (3 de estas , 5 de aquellas, 4 de las otras... y asi hasta 70), y no conseguí que se equivocara. :Aplauso:





oinoko dijo:


> *Necho* : Van ya 5 compras, todas a la perfección como siempre, en algunas de ellas cumpliendo bastante más allá de la mera obligación de un vendedor.





OvEr0n dijo:


> Mi primer trato en el foro. Con *Necho*. Muy recomendable y envio perfecto.





Opsi dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*, todo correcto.





padrino dijo:


> Compra de onzas de plata a *Necho*, todo conforme, fluidez en el trato,envío correcto, embalaje estupendo, en fin, que todo bien vaya!





Pekata dijo:


> trato con *Necho*, comunicación, envio y tiempos todo muy bien. Para repetir.





Pelopo dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho* con éxito!!!! Muy bien preparado el paquete está todo perfecto genial como siempre. Muy recomendable.
> Muchas gracias !





pep007 dijo:


> *Necho*: todo perfecto, de confianza, el mejor paquete de burbuja.info





pillabán dijo:


> Ya sé que no descubro nada nuevo ... pero para que conste.
> Mi primer pedido a *Necho* y todo perfecto: comunicación, embalaje, monedas superrelucientes... a la altura de las otras referencias que aparecen aquí sobre él. Espero repetir pronto
> 
> Un saludo a todos.





pillabán dijo:


> Nuevo trato realizado con *Necho* a distancia y como siempre todo perfecto.
> 
> 100% recomendable.





pioner20 dijo:


> Trato a distancia con :
> 
> *Necho*
> 
> como siempre, agradecer su seriedad en los tratos, totalmente recomendado, un placer cruzarse con gente asi. :Aplauso:





pirouk dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*. uno la seman pasada y otro esta.
> Impecable en todo.
> El primer envío una semana justa. De lunes a lunes.
> El segundo aun no ha llegado pero esta el tracking.





pislacho10 dijo:


> Transacción realizada satisfactoriamente con *Necho* por correo.
> Atención y comunicación ofrecidas dignas de resaltar. Muy recomendable. Gracias





pislacho10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*, todo perfecto como siempre. Un 11.





pislacho10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Todo perfecto, gran atención, rapidez, embalaje apropiado.. mil gracias. Hasta la próxima.





pislacho10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Todo perfecto como siempre. Muchas gracias.





pislacho10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Todo perfecto, muchas gracias.





pislacho10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Muy recomendable, trato cordial, embalaje cuidado y seguridad total, este señor es uno de los grandes. Muchas gracias *Necho* y hasta la próxima.





pislacho10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Gran profesional, transmite conocimientos y seguridad, envío rápido y muy buen embalaje.





pislacho10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. La tranquilidad que aporta hacer tratos con este señor es impagable, un 10.





putabolsa dijo:


> Nuevo trato con *Necho* y ya van unos cuantos.
> Nada nuevo bueno que añadir que no sepais todos los que trataís con él.





QuepasaRey dijo:


> Otro voto para *Necho*, positivo, claro esta.
> Todo correcto.





quimby dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*.Todo correcto.





ralf dijo:


> 3 tratos por correo con *Necho*. Serio, muy buena comunicacion. Todo perfecto. Un 10





Refinanciado dijo:


> Primer trato con *Necho*,
> 
> Por fin pude comprobar personalmente la buena fama que tiene este forero, todo excelente, a pesar de que correos y un banco intentaron aguar la fiesta, todo salió estupendo.
> 
> Mi recomendación para *Necho*, persona digna de confianza, excelente comunicación y muy profesional





rojiblanco dijo:


> *Necho*
> Trato serio, puntual, excelente comunicación.





rojiblanco dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*, todo ok, perfecto todo, embalaje perfecto, buena comunicación, recomendable 100%.





roygbiv dijo:


> Intercambio realizado con *Necho*. No quiero desmerecer a los demás conforeros, pero hasta la fecha es el mejor vendedor que he encontrado. Me ofreció una opción alternativa para el pago, por problemas que tuve con la banca online, y ha respondido a todos los mensajes casi en tiempo real. Envío inmediato y embalaje perfecto. Muy recomendado.





roygbiv dijo:


> Segunda transacción realizada con *Necho*. Me reitero en mi anterior valoración: de momento, mi mejor experiencia en el foro. Hice la transferencia el jueves y hoy (lunes) ya tenía las monedas en mis manos. Embalaje inexpugnable, casi ni consigo abrirlo yo. Inmejorable.





roygbiv dijo:


> Aquí otro satisfecho tras un trato realizado con *Necho*.
> Es el mejor vendedor que he visto en este foro y en todos mis años en eBay.





roygbiv dijo:


> Nueva compra a *Necho*. Muy recomendado. El envío me ha llegado en apenas unos días, en un embalaje tan profesional como siempre y con unos gastos de envío más que razonables. El mejor vendedor con el que he interactuado en este foro, con diferencia.





rsm dijo:


> Trato perfecto con *Necho*, más que un 10..envío rápido, perfecta comunicación.. Gracias!





RVR60 dijo:


> Compra a distancia con *Necho*.
> 
> Todo un verdadero placer. Muy atento, comunicativo y responsable con la transacción. Repetiré.





Sacaroso dijo:


> Yo le he hecho a *Necho* mi 1ª compra de platas, un popurrí de monedas para ver si me envicio con esta forma de ahorro.
> Las monedas muy chulas y muy bien embaladas.
> Todo el proceso de compra como la seda





saile dijo:


> Trato por correo con *Necho*. Muy atento, buena comunicación, rapidez y embalaje sobresaliente. Todo un placer.





sammy dijo:


> Compra realizada al forero *Necho*. Todo correcto, envío y material perfecto.





seerkan dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho* perfecto. Repetire





sierramadre dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*, todo correcto.





sierramadre dijo:


> Nuevo trato con *Necho*, todo bien.





Scouser dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*
> Todo perfecto





Scouser dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*
> 
> Todo perfecto.
> 
> Cien por cien recomendado





Scouser dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*.
> Impecable en todo





Scouser dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*
> 
> Todo perfecto, como siempre





Scouser dijo:


> Nuevo trato con *Necho*.
> Todo a la perfección





Scouser dijo:


> Otro trato con *Necho*
> Otra vez, todo perfecto





Sigpac dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*. Comunicación exquisita, envío y embalaje perfectos. Un placer.





Siiku dijo:


> Transacción hecha con *Necho* por correo, todo perfecto, vendedor muy atento.





skifi dijo:


> Trato a distancia realizado con *Necho*: Rapidez en la comunicación, trato impecable, totalmente recomendable como vendedor.
> 
> A la espera de volver a hacerle un encargo en cuanto tenga ocasión (y dinero).





skifi dijo:


> De nuevo una referencia positiva para *Necho*: Buena comunicación, mucha rapidez, y trato cordial. Lo mejor, el embalaje, más discreto no puede ser... los que hayan recibido algo de él ya saben a lo que me refiero...





soutomoro dijo:


> operacion con *Necho*. sobresaliente!!! el embalaje impresionante!!!!!! gracias.





soutomoro dijo:


> Segundo trato con *Necho*.
> Igual de bien que el primero. Perfecto. Espero seguir comprando!!!!





soysanti dijo:


> Primer trato hecho con *Necho* Comunicación y servicio excelentes.





sprinser dijo:


> Trato con el forero *Necho*:
> Valoraciones detalladas como vendedor
> El artículo es como se describía: *10/10*
> Comunicación: * 10/10*
> ...





sprinser dijo:


> (05/12/2011) Trato con el forero *Necho*:
> Valoraciones detalladas como vendedor
> El artículo es como se describía: 10/10
> Comunicación: 10/10
> ...





sprinser dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*
> 10/10 en todos los aspectos.
> 
> Estupendo.





takipa dijo:


> Valoración de *Necho* 10/10
> Trato por correo: perfecto y correctisimo
> Empaquetado: insuperable
> Monedas: impecables
> Tanto es así, que hemos iniciado un nuevo trato.





takipa dijo:


> Segundo trato con *Necho*, sobresaliente
> Fiabilidad, seguridad (el embalaje de las monedas no hay quien lo abra), cordialidad en el trato por correo, rapidez en las respuestas, monedas perfectas, lo dicho, con el da gusto hacer negocios.
> Seguro que no sera el ultimo trato que hagamos





takipa dijo:


> Nuevo trato terminado con *Necho*, rápido e insuperable
> Gracias a el, mi afición por las onzas de plata va en aumento.
> Ya van tres tratos y habrá mas en el futuro
> Valoracion: De lo bueno, lo mejor. Calidad suprema





takipa dijo:


> Corroboro lo expresado por todos los foreros con respecto a *Necho*. Un diez, como siempre.





takipa dijo:


> Gran profesional en sus consejos, su oferta, su manera de "reprecintar" los envíos. Busca lo que no tiene, te da presupuestos sin compromiso, espera pacientemente a que te decidas. Que mas se puede pedir. Es todo un señor.
> Gracias *Necho*





TheBlackAdder dijo:


> Valoración de *Necho*:
> 
> Quedamos para realizar la transacción en mano, y llegó unos minutos antes. Hicimos el intercambio de monedas/dinero mientras nos tomábamos una cervecita y charlábamos. Es una persona amable en el trato.
> 
> ...





Tichy dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*, y para variar, impecable.
> 
> Buena comunicación, rapidez en las respuestas (y en el envío) y un embalaje perfecto, mucho mejor que el de alguna casa profesional alemana.





Tichy dijo:


> Nueva compra a *Necho* y nuevamente sin problema.





tiotoni dijo:


> Mi primer trato con *Necho* y repetiré, muy profesional.





todocopia1 dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*. Todo correcto: rápida respuesta, seguimiento del pedido, embalaje correcto y discreto.





tosni dijo:


> Compra realizada a *Necho*: todo perfecto, muy correcto en todos los aspectos y material en perfectas condiciones. Envío inmediato y mi caso 10 días para recibir el paquete, normales en correos.





trasgukoke dijo:


> Buenas
> Trato con *Necho*..
> Perfecto. ..
> Sobran las palabras. . Atención. Trato. Embalaje





trasgukoke dijo:


> Hola..
> Trato con *Necho*. .....
> No coment....jejeje
> 100%++++++





Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Trato con el forero *Necho* todo perfecto, muy atento en la información y comunicación
> 
> Gracias





tuzaros dijo:


> Primer pedido a *Necho*, todo impecable .
> 
> Recomendable 100%





Uriel dijo:


> Transacción con *Necho* por correo.
> Monedas perfectamente embaladas, precio correcto, y la alegría en recibirlas antes de Navidad, han sido sin duda el mejor regalo ( que me hice yo) que recibiré! Voto 10!





Uriel dijo:


> Compra a distancia al forero *Necho*. Como siempre todo perfecto, gracias.





Vidar dijo:


> Toda la página de agradecimientos a *Necho*! La verdad es que se lo merece.
> 
> Yo estoy esperando un envío y todo ha sido amabilidad y colaboración por su parte ya que le he pedido cosas de numismática fuera de catálogo y no hubiera tenido por que atender mis locuras.





Vidar dijo:


> Trato perfecto con *Necho*, es un vendedor que está en todo y es muy atento, lo recomiendo.





vigobay dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Su fama lo precede así que poco puedo decir salvo que ha sido impecable en todos los aspectos.
> 
> Muchas gracias!!





Violator dijo:


> *Necho: A distancia. Todavía estoy alucinando con la calidad y cuidado del embalaje. Perfecta comunicación. Un 11. Le recomiendo encarecidamente.*





Visrul dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*.
> 
> Todo perfecto, el envío muy bien embalado, respuesta a consultas sobre la marcha y además se molestó en buscarme una moneda que no encantraba en otros sitios y me la consiguió.
> 
> ...





Visrul dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Como siempre todo perfecto. Un placer





wolker dijo:


> Compra realizada a *Necho*.
> Nivel profesional. Muy bien informado. Todo perfecto.





Xandros dijo:


> *Valoraciones de los foreros con los que he tratado:*
> 
> *Forero Necho:*
> 
> ...





Xandros dijo:


> Forero *Necho*: **
> 
> Han sido ya dos veces las que he tratado con él y que decir... que ha sido y sigue siendo un auténtico placer tratar con él. Atento y explicito.
> 
> ...





Xandros dijo:


> Nuevo trato con el forero *Necho*.
> 
> ¿Que decir que no haya dicho ya?
> Trato, monedas, envio, embalaje, y persona, todo genial elevado al cuadrado.
> ...





Xandros dijo:


> Nueva compra realizada a *Necho* un 10 como siempre





Xandros dijo:


> Compra realizada a *Necho*.
> 
> Tan bien como siempre. Paquete perfectamente embalado y recibido sin ningún problema. Las monedas todas como tocan.
> 
> ...





xmaniac dijo:


> *Necho*, trato excelente, más allá de lo esperable. ahora...17 días en que llegase el paquetito de Alemania que joder...aburren ya





yeray84 dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*.
> Todo muy bien empaquetado y muy buena comunicacion.
> Perfecto







Gracias a todos!


----------



## maragold (3 Feb 2015)

Me imagino que estáis al tanto, pero un nuevo forero acaba de hacer la valoración del año de nuestro querido Or et D'Argent... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/13442426-post27.html


----------



## conde84 (3 Feb 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Me imagino que estáis al tanto, pero un nuevo forero acaba de hacer la valoración del año de nuestro querido Or et D'Argent...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/13442426-post27.html



Vaya culebron bueno se ha montado con el tema esta.
A ver en que acaba,de momento mal pinta.


----------



## Muttley (3 Feb 2015)

Aprovecho, ahora que hay alguna duda con Necho, para comentar que he hecho varios tratos con él año pasado y todo perfecto. Impecable!


----------



## asqueado (3 Feb 2015)

Tengo que decir que llevo mucho tiempo comprandole al forero *NECHO* y nunca he tenido ninguna clase de problemas, la inmensa mayoria de las veces no pongo aqui la valoracion, porque ya lo conocemos y cuando se retrasa unas monedas o el proveedor le falla o el paquete no sale el dia que me dice me lo comunica e incluso en alguna ocasion no me ha llegado a cobrar el envio siguiente por motivos que el es ajeno a ello, por lo tanto solo digo que nadie es perfecto, todos podemos tener algun fallo, pero para mi siempre ha sido positivo.


----------



## donni (3 Feb 2015)

En los ultimos 3 meses he hecho 3 tratos con necho y todo ha ido perfecto
De hecho en el ultimo ocurrió algo parecido a lo que dice lamadama. Una moneda tenía dos precios distintos en el mismo anuncio y necho me la vendió al menor voluntariamente
No alcanzo a comprender la que se ha montado con necho. Es verdad que alguno de sus mensajes no ha sido muy afortunado pero la inquina de varios foreros con el unicamente puede responder a algún problema personal porque en lo profesional hasta ahora no he tneido ningún problema, todo lo contrario.


----------



## _Mirar_ (3 Feb 2015)

Por mi parte aunque solo he valorado los 3 primeros pedidos a *necho*, tiene mi entera y total confianza para próximos pedidos...
Me gusta y valoro el trato cercano, asi como los consejos y opiniones siempre acertadas.


----------



## oinoko (4 Feb 2015)

Forjar una buena reputación cuesta muchos años de esfuerzo, y entiendo perfectamente que cabrea mucho que se intente tirar por el suelo muchas horas de trabajo con sólo dos líneas escritas en un foro. Supongo que todo el mundo puede tener un mal día y caer en las provocaciones de un troll.

Por otra parte, las webs de este mundillo actualizan precios cada 5 minutos, pero eso en este foro no se puede hacer. Con la volatilidad del mercado actual, con subidas y bajadas de precio todos los días, es totalmente lógico que los precios finales se confirmen por email. 

En el último año y medio, le he hecho a Andrés (Necho) 7 u 8 pedidos y han ido todos perfectos. No he valorado individualmente cada uno de ellos porque lo consideraba redundante, pero con el jaleo que se ha montado estos últimos días parece la ocasión adecuada para hacerlo.

Personalmente, Necho sigue teniendo mi total confianza y seguiré contando con el para próximas compras.

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (5 Feb 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Forjar una buena reputación cuesta muchos años de esfuerzo, y entiendo perfectamente que cabrea mucho que se intente tirar por el suelo muchas horas de trabajo con sólo dos líneas escritas en un foro. Supongo que todo el mundo puede tener un mal día y caer en las provocaciones de un troll.
> 
> Por otra parte, las webs de este mundillo actualizan precios cada 5 minutos, pero eso en este foro no se puede hacer. Con la volatilidad del mercado actual, con subidas y bajadas de precio todos los días, es totalmente lógico que los precios finales se confirmen por email.
> 
> ...



Tenía la intención de escribir unas palabras, pero oinoko practicamente las ha bordado. Así que me limito a un "Idem" para que conste en acta.


----------



## Arka (6 Feb 2015)

Tratos realizados con Tosni y con Lamadama, estupendo, mejor imposible, serios y cumplidores, encantado de tratar con dos personas fabulosas.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Feb 2015)

Trato realizado con Or et D'Argent, alias "Ivan Arnau" alias "vlctangibles2014", alias "el_rincon_del_sigloXX2014", alias el_rincon_del_sigloXX2013", alias "el_rincon_del_sigloXX", alias "bullimarke", alias "el de Faura"... (joer, si es que tiene más alias que Billy el Niño).

Una verdadera mierda, gracias a PayPal pude recuperar el importe de 2/3 de mis compras y el tercio restante (comprado vía ingreso a su cuenta de LKXA), después de 3 meses de espera (incluido un verdadero viacrucis -que realmente fueron cruces de incontables correos pidiendo lo que era mío- y tenerme que conformar con monedas que no había pedido y más baratas) por fin me llego el pedido, encima correo postal ordinario.

No lo recomiendo (A menos que te gusten las emociones fuertes, escribir infinidad de correos pidiendo lo que es tuyo, andar con líos legales, denuncias y de mala leche), evitar tratos con él a toda costa.

Para más referencias, consultar el hilo que amablemente abrió maragold:

Nuevo vendedor Or et d'argent. Cosas que no cuadran...


----------



## elter (8 Feb 2015)

*Bango *.Dos tratos hechos en 1 mes (x correo, no en mano).Todo perfecto.
Muy buena comunicación.


----------



## BaNGo (8 Feb 2015)

elter dijo:


> *Bango *.Dos tratos hechos en 1 mes (x correo, no en mano).Todo perfecto.
> Muy buena comunicación.



Tratos satisfactorios a distancia con elter.
Comunicación y pago rápido.
Un placer.


----------



## mabv1976 (9 Feb 2015)

Trato con Mediterrand a distancia, todo perfecto, muy correcto y serio

---------- Post added 09-feb-2015 at 21:59 ----------

Leo la polémica con Necho, no voy a opinar en un asunto en el que no me han llamado, pero sí tengo que decir que en varias compras realizadas al mismo todo ha sido perfecto, rapido en contestar y cuando lo necesitas asesorando y dando facilidades.

Por mi parte 100% recomendable


----------



## fran69 (10 Feb 2015)

putabolsa dijo:


> Mi tercer trato ya a distancia con fran69.
> Las calificaciones que de se quedaran cortas.La moneda llego en menos de 24 horas (espero que él ya tenga la pasta en su cuenta : ).Magnífica comunicación,trato exquisito,dudas resueltas rápido y con eficacia,la moneda en perfectas condiciones,embalaje perfectos....no se que mas decir de él,solo que es un gustazo tratar con gente asi y profesional como la copa de un pino !!!
> Me estrene con mis compras en MPs en este foro con él,dije que repetiria con él y lo seguiré haciendo.Solo puedo decir cosas buenas de este vendedor. :Aplauso:
> Un saludo y hasta la próxima que espero sea pronto. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2015)

Al César lo que es del César... Aclarar que aunque hayamos tenido un "calentón", tanto yo como necho, está claro que a este vendedor le he comprado en muchas ocasiones y el trato recibido siempre fue más que correcto. Y, por supuesto, es de los vendedores más recomendables que existen en este foro.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Feb 2015)

Compra realizada a El Andorrano. Buena comunicación y todo ha marchado bien. Me han encantado las monedas de chocolate. Han sido un detalle muy gracioso, la verdad :XX: Touché.


----------



## Tichy (12 Feb 2015)

Nueva compra a *Necho *y nuevamente sin problemas. Ya van unas cuantas.


----------



## elter (13 Feb 2015)

Trato con Fran69.Todo perfecto:buena comunicacion,rapidez y buen material.
Un placer.


----------



## timi (14 Feb 2015)

trato con Necho , todo perfecto , como las otras veces , sin problemas y todo claro como el agua.


----------



## kitiara25 (21 Feb 2015)

Hola a todos, es mi primer mensaje en este foro y es para darle las gracias a necho.
Hasta aqui ninguna sorpresa, vistas anteriores opiniones, pero lo interesante viene a continuación: una de las monedas tenía una pequeña marca blanca y tras enviarle unas fotos me dijo de qué podria tratarse. Automaticamente me ofrecio varias alternativas, devolverme una parte del dinero, gastos de envios gratis en el siguiente pedido o devolver esa moneda a una direccion aqui en españa corriendo el con los gastos de envio. Las monedas que tengo son para dejarselas a mis hijos asi que prefiero que esten en las mejores condiciones posibles por lo que opte por devolversela y a los pocos dias tenia el dinero devuelto.

En fin, que me gustaria agradecer la paciencia que ha tenido conmigo tras innumerables mails y al fin ya se que son las marcas de leche gracias a el


----------



## Captain Julius (23 Feb 2015)

Trato cerrado con necho. Impecable.


----------



## Harol (25 Feb 2015)

Trato con Necho.
Bien embalado y envío antes de la fecha prevista.


----------



## brindisi (26 Feb 2015)

Trato con JAWS: Todo perfecto. Buena y rápida comunicación. Envío rápido y bien embalado. Material perfecto.
Es un placer hacer negocios con personas honradas.
Gracias.


----------



## Josepo (26 Feb 2015)

Segundo trato con Necho y todo perfectísimo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Feb 2015)

Transacción realizada con timetwister. Muy satisfactoria. Con cervezas delante, charlando sobre el protocolo... Así es como hay que hacer las cosas. Uno no ha hecho una transacción completamente satisfactoria cara a cara si no se despierta a la vuelta dos paradas de tren después de cuando se tenía que bajar :XX:


----------



## Timetwister (27 Feb 2015)

Trato en persona con Sr.Mojón, sin problema alguno. Totalmente recomendado.


----------



## belgarion69 (27 Feb 2015)

Hola trato realizado con el ganador todo perfecto. un saludo


----------



## el ganador (28 Feb 2015)

> Hola trato realizado con el ganador todo perfecto. un saludo



Gracias.

Lo mismo digo del compañero belgarion69 , como debe de ser.


----------



## dalmore_12y (3 Mar 2015)

Segundo trato con Necho y todo perfecto.


----------



## Bullion10 (4 Mar 2015)

Nuevo trato realizado con Necho.

Material perfectamente embalado, envío muy rápido y atención al cliente fenomenal, como siempre.


----------



## chonchis (9 Mar 2015)

Hola 
Primera compra con Necho y todo perfecto, aprovecho para darle las gracias.
Estoy esperando una segunda entrega.
Saludos.


----------



## fini (12 Mar 2015)

Hola, Trato realizado con Atanor y Demokratos todo correpto.
saludos.


----------



## demokratos (14 Mar 2015)

fini dijo:


> Hola, Trato realizado con Atanor y Demokratos todo correpto.
> saludos.



Trato con fini, todo rápido y correcto.


----------



## Timetwister (14 Mar 2015)

Varios tratos en persona con cancri. Sin problemas. Recomendado.


----------



## cancri (14 Mar 2015)

*valoracion de intercambio*

Nuevo trato realizado con Timetiwster,fenomenal como siempre.


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (17 Mar 2015)

Venta en mano al forero Luca, todo perfecto y un placer conocerse.


----------



## elter (17 Mar 2015)

Nuevo trato con necho.Todo perfecto.


----------



## makokillo (23 Mar 2015)

Trato a distancia con Fran69, perfecto.
Gracias por una transacción sin problemas.


----------



## trasgukoke (23 Mar 2015)

Trato realizado con Scouser 
Super rápido. ... Todo en un día 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Scouser (25 Mar 2015)

Trato realizado a distancia con Trasgukoke.
Igualmente, todo perfecto. 
Un placer


----------



## Scouser (25 Mar 2015)

Trato a distancia con Miaavg.
Una persona muy seria y muy recomendable en esto.
Un placer


----------



## chonchis (26 Mar 2015)

Transacción con Necho. Todo perfecto
Saludos.


----------



## elter (26 Mar 2015)

Trato con democratos.Todo muy bien.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 20:16 ----------

Perdon...demokratos quise decir.


----------



## makokillo (27 Mar 2015)

Trato a distancia con Miaavg, perfecto.
Nuchas gracias.


----------



## 77VTR (28 Mar 2015)

Buenas,

Saludos a todos, este es mi primer mensaje en el foro. Me registré para realizar una transacción con *Necho*, la cual ha sido del todo satisfactotia. la realizamos hace un par de semanas y me acabo de dar cuenta de que existe este post de valoraciones.


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (28 Mar 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> Trato con ignacio_almuzara , estupendamente bien. Gracias!



Trato en mano excelente. Una pena que no tuviese tiempo para charlar un rato. 

Gracias


----------



## Scouser (29 Mar 2015)

Trato a distancia con 77VTR

Excelente comunicación y un placer tratar con gente así


----------



## Scouser (31 Mar 2015)

Trato a distancia con Makokillo

Muy serio en todo momento y un placer tratar con él


----------



## JOPETA (1 Abr 2015)

Otro trato con Necho y van .... y como siempre perfecto.


----------



## 77VTR (1 Abr 2015)

Trato a distancia con Scouser.

Todo perfecto, a sido un placer!


----------



## makokillo (1 Abr 2015)

Trato a distancia con Scouser. Todo perfecto.

Muchas gracias por una transaccion rapida y sin problemas.


----------



## Neo_jc (2 Abr 2015)

Nuevo trato con Necho, como siempre perfecto, atento, rapido, gran vendedor...


----------



## 8cilindros (6 Abr 2015)

Trato realizado con Rojiblanco. Le he comprado una onza suelta de plata, una Maple Leaf.

Todo muy rápido,claro y al grano. Ha sido un trato estupendo. Un gran vendedor. Recomendadísimo hacer tratos con Rojiblanco 

Un saludo


----------



## 77VTR (7 Abr 2015)

Trato a distancia con *Arka*, transacción rápida y sin problemas, muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## rojiblanco (7 Abr 2015)

8cilindros dijo:


> Trato realizado con Rojiblanco. Le he comprado una onza suelta de plata, una Maple Leaf.
> 
> Todo muy rápido,claro y al grano. Ha sido un trato estupendo. Un gran vendedor. Recomendadísimo hacer tratos con Rojiblanco
> 
> Un saludo



Igualmente, trato con 8cilindros, muy buena comunicación y rapidez.
Saludos.


----------



## Harol (15 Abr 2015)

Nuevo trato con Necho. Buena comunicación. Embalaje perfecto


----------



## Timetwister (16 Abr 2015)

Otro intercambio en persona con Sr.Mojón sin problemas. Recomendado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Abr 2015)

Timetwister dijo:


> Otro intercambio en persona con Sr.Mojón sin problemas. Recomendado.



Efectivamente. Intercambio realizado con Timetwister. Todo funcionó como la seda.


----------



## frob (20 Abr 2015)

Nuevo trato con Necho y trato con Tonimontana. Todo perfecto.


----------



## Bullion10 (23 Abr 2015)

Trato realizado con putabolsa.

Muy comunicativo, amable y rápido. Es un placer hacer tratos con él.

Forero muy recomendable.

Gracias!


----------



## demokratos (24 Abr 2015)

miaavg dijo:


> Último tratos positivos con:
> 
> *demokratos*: A Distancia. Directo, comunicativo, seriedad y formalidad.



Puedo decir lo mismo de miaavg. Un placer tratar con él. Recomendado 100%.


----------



## Timetwister (26 Abr 2015)

Trato en persona con miaavg sin problemas. Recomendado.


----------



## Pekata (26 Abr 2015)

Otro trato con Necho, todo bien, como siempre.
Saludos


----------



## Timetwister (3 May 2015)

Trato en persona con trader, sin ningún problema. Recomendado.


----------



## trader (4 May 2015)

Trato a distancia con Necho y todo perfecto. Presentación correcta y envío rápido.

---------- Post added 04-may-2015 at 16:57 ----------

Trato en persona con Timetwister: Todo perfecto, recomendado.

---------- Post added 04-may-2015 at 16:57 ----------

Trato en persona con miaavg: Todo perfecto, recomendado.


----------



## trader (8 May 2015)

Trato en persona con Bullionista: Todo perfecto, recomendado.


----------



## elter (8 May 2015)

Trato con *conde84*,todo muy bien.


----------



## Bullionista (8 May 2015)

Trato en persona con Trader. Todo perfecto!

Trato a distancia con Necho. Todo perfecto!


----------



## trader (12 May 2015)

Trato a distancia con fran69: Todo perfecto, recomendado.


----------



## josema82 (12 May 2015)

1º Trato a distancia con conde84, todo Perfecto !!

Otro trato con Necho, Perfect !!!

Gracias !!


----------



## conde84 (12 May 2015)

Tratos con elter y josema82 y todo a la perfeccion.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2015)

Trato realizado con necho. Todo correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (13 May 2015)

Otro trato más con Necho.
Perfecto como siempre.
S2.


----------



## 77VTR (14 May 2015)

De nuevo trato a distancia con Necho, todo perfecto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## trader (14 May 2015)

Trato a distancia con 1oz y todo perfecto. Mejor imposible, 1000% recomendado. Deseando volver a hacer tratos con el en cuanto surja la oportunidad.


----------



## Scouser (14 May 2015)

Nuevo trato con Necho.
Todo perfecto


----------



## arcafelio (14 May 2015)

Mi primera compra en el foro con Tichy, embalaje, tiempo de envío, comunicación y onzas perfectos.

Un saludo


----------



## Tichy (15 May 2015)

Trato perfecto con *arcafelio*. Claro y rápido. Un placer.


----------



## 1oz (15 May 2015)

Trato a distancia con Trader. Mejor imposible.


----------



## elter (16 May 2015)

Nuevo trato con fran69erfecto.

---------- Post added 16-may-2015 at 11:49 ----------

Nuevo trato con fran69,todo perfecto (esta vez sin emoticono misterioso)


----------



## dalmore_12y (18 May 2015)

Otro trato con Necho. Todo perfecto.


----------



## Shavi (21 May 2015)

Trato con Ganador. Impecable.


----------



## mk73 (23 May 2015)

Trato en la distancia con HABLANDO EN PLATA, todo perfecto y un gran vendedor. Lo recomiendo, es un placer tratar con el: muy atento, comunicativo y serio.


----------



## fran69 (24 May 2015)

Trato con NECHO .

AAA+ como siempre.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 May 2015)

Bien por Necho.


----------



## arcafelio (25 May 2015)

Trato con Necho, todo perfecto.

Un saludo


----------



## donni (25 May 2015)

Trato con Demokratos en mano en Madrid
Muy amable, buen precio, material de calidad
Un 10


----------



## trader (27 May 2015)

Trato a distancia con Demokratos: Todo perfecto. Empaquetado correcto y envío inmediato. Concretando otro trato con el actualmente.


----------



## demokratos (28 May 2015)

donni dijo:


> Trato con Demokratos en mano en Madrid
> Muy amable, buen precio, material de calidad
> Un 10



Muchas gracias, lo mismo digo. Un placer tratar con donni. Seriedad y puntualidad. 



trader dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Demokratos: Todo perfecto. Empaquetado correcto y envío inmediato. Concretando otro trato con el actualmente.



Muchas gracias, un placer tratar trader. Seriedad, buena comunicación y transacción rápida.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2015)

Trato realizado con conde84: Perfecto en todo. Recomendable.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (29 May 2015)

Trato con fernandojcg, como no podia ser de otro modo todo perfecto.


----------



## Scouser (1 Jun 2015)

Trato a distancia con Rattus.
Todo ha ido bien y con muy buena comunicación.
Un placer


----------



## demokratos (2 Jun 2015)

putabolsa dijo:


> Trato a distancia con demoKratos.
> Todo perfecto e impecable como siempre.
> Un placer y hasta la proxima.



De nuevo otro trato a distancia perfecto con putabolsa. 100% recomendable. 
Un placer también.


----------



## andy de paso (2 Jun 2015)

Trato a distancia con Necho.
Todo perfecto.
Un placer y hasta la proxima.


----------



## JOPETA (3 Jun 2015)

Trato con Necho y como siempre perfectoooo.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Jun 2015)

Trato con Necho, como siempre, todo perfecto.


----------



## Morsa (7 Jun 2015)

Primer trato con Mundófila. Todo perfecto, buen precio, rápida entrega, respuesta a las consultas al minuto y género en las condiciones esperadas!

Muy Recomendable.


----------



## belgarion69 (9 Jun 2015)

Trato perfecto con EL GANADOR como siempre rapido y serio un placer.


----------



## MONTAGU (10 Jun 2015)

Trato con Necho, como es habitual todo perfecto.


----------



## brindisi (11 Jun 2015)

Trato con Necho: Todo muy bien, rápido y material en perfecto estado.
Gracias.


----------



## olmo1965 (11 Jun 2015)

soy nuevo en el foro y he hecho mi primer trato con Necho. Tengo que agradecer su excelente profesionalidad, rapidez y asesoramiento sobre ciertas consultas realizadas. Muchas gracias


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Jun 2015)

Mi primer trato a distancia con Mundofila, todo correcto, trato excelente y muy profesional.

A veces cuesta confiar en los nuevos vendedores y precios inusualmente muy competitivos, pero siempre hay un comienzo, creo que hemos encontrado un "nuevo filón".


----------



## makokillo (11 Jun 2015)

Primer trato a distancia con Mundofilia y todo OK. Es vendedor nuevo en el foro y se merece que lo valoremos positivamente para que se valla haciendo con la confianza de los compradores, aunque a poco que se indague en internet se puede comprobar que es un profesional bastante serio.


----------



## 77VTR (11 Jun 2015)

De nuevo trato perfecto con Necho, muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2015)

Trato realizado con mundofila y que me ha sorprendido muy gratamente, a pesar de mis reticencias iniciales, pero que se disiparon en cuanto me comuniqué con él para "sondearle", no fuéramos a "cagarla" otra vez... Me ayudaron también mucho las opinones de putabolsa y de un amigo numismatico que ya le había comprado fuera de este foro.

¿Qué decir? Todo ha sido perfecto: comunicación, visibilidad, precio, envío, etc. MUY RECOMENDABLE...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Saludos.


----------



## Scouser (15 Jun 2015)

Primer trato con FROB
Excelente comunicación 
Muy serio en el trato
Recomendado


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2015)

Nuevo trato realizado con mundofila. Todo PERFECTO.

Saludos.


----------



## Harol (19 Jun 2015)

Últimos dos pedidos realizados a Necho. PERFECTO.


----------



## Tichy (23 Jun 2015)

Otro más que ha hecho una compra a *mundofila*, y como en los casos anteriores, totalmente satisfactorio.


----------



## conde84 (23 Jun 2015)

Trato con necho.

Sobra decir que todo perfecto.


----------



## Matt88 (24 Jun 2015)

Otro cliente satisfecho.....de comprarle onzas a Necho.


----------



## Scouser (28 Jun 2015)

Otro trato con Necho
Todo perfecto


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2015)

Nuevo trato realizado con TONIMONTANA. Excelente en todo: comunicación, envío, etc. Muy RECOMENDABLE.

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (30 Jun 2015)

Otro trato con Necho. Como siempre todo perfecto.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (30 Jun 2015)

Como siempre Fernando un placer el tratar contigo y mantener unas palabras, disfruta la pieza que es una joya. 

Saludos.


----------



## nicklessss (8 Jul 2015)

Trato con Blackprince. Todo perfecto. Muy serio y puntual.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## amador (10 Jul 2015)

Trato con Arka, perfecto.

---------- Post added 10-jul-2015 at 20:16 ----------

Trato con Necho, perfecto.


----------



## mabv1976 (11 Jul 2015)

Trato con Necho

Como siempre perfecto, en trato, seriedad y rapidez


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2015)

Nuevo trato realizado con necho. Todo perfecto.


----------



## 8cilindros (30 Jul 2015)

Compra realizada a *Rojiblanco.*

Todo perfecto, como siempre. Embalaje superior, todo claro desde el principio, responde a todas las dudas que se tenga y cumple a la perfección con los plazos y con lo que te dice que se va a enviar.

*Rojiblanco* es un forero de diez :Aplauso:

Mi próxima compra será con él.


----------



## Xsiano (30 Jul 2015)

Ya empieza el notas otra vez, venga gente a reírse un rato :XX:.


----------



## Tichy (30 Jul 2015)

Nueva compra a Necho y nuevamente envío rápido, embalaje más que correcto y material en perfecto estado.


----------



## 8cilindros (30 Jul 2015)

Xsiano dijo:


> Ya empieza el notas otra vez, venga gente a reírse un rato :XX:.



:


----------



## TONIMONTANA (31 Jul 2015)

Gracias *Miaavg*, como siempre un placer el conversar contigo. Agradecerte la rapidez y el perfecto embalaje para mayor seguridad.

saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (18 Ago 2015)

Excelente trato cerrado con *Necho*, gracias por todo. :Aplauso:


----------



## Tichy (25 Ago 2015)

Compra en mano a *Blackprince*. Muy buena comunicación. Todo satisfactorio. Muy recomendable.


----------



## rojiblanco (27 Ago 2015)

Venta a 8cilindros.
Todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación, pago rápido.


----------



## Scouser (31 Ago 2015)

Trato a distancia con Baalbek
Excelente comunicación en todo momento
Muy recomendable


----------



## Baalbek (31 Ago 2015)

Venta a distancia a Scouser.
Comunicación muy fluída, y recomendable 100%


----------



## Sigpac (2 Sep 2015)

Compra realizada a *necho* (El Dorado Coins)

Todo perfecto.


----------



## amador (2 Sep 2015)

Trato con Tichy por correo de varias onzas.
Un embalaje perfecto.
Las monedas en muy bien estado.
Recomendable.


----------



## gurrumino (7 Sep 2015)

Primer trato con Necho y todo correcto al máximo, gracias.


----------



## Tichy (8 Sep 2015)

Trato a distancia con *Amador*. Buena comunicación y pago inmediato.
Todo correcto. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Cci (9 Sep 2015)

Compra realizada al usuario* necho*. Todo perfecto, rápido y fácil. 100% recomendable.


----------



## MONTAGU (12 Sep 2015)

Compra a Necho. Como de costumbre: todo a la perfección


----------



## Baalbek (14 Sep 2015)

Igualmentente putabolsa, todo perfecto!, un saludo y gracias


----------



## Scouser (17 Sep 2015)

Dos tratos recientemente con Necho y todo a la perfeccíon


----------



## Ibi (25 Sep 2015)

Compra realizada al usuario necho perfecta, rápida y fácil. 100% recomendable.

Un sdo.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2015)

Nuevo trato realizado con necho. Todo correcto, como siempre.


----------



## Ibi (5 Oct 2015)

*Trato perfecto con necho*

Segunda compra realizada en un mes a Necho y sin ningun problema, todo pefecto.

Un sdo.


----------



## Baalbek (10 Oct 2015)

Trato hecho con Paraisofiscal en mano en Madrid. Todo muy bien y muy buena comunicación.


----------



## Hesp (16 Oct 2015)

Compra realizada en eldoradocoins.de (Necho) y todo correcto, trato, embalaje, etc.

La conocí a través de este foro y me registré solo por eso, recomendado.


----------



## tobaris (16 Oct 2015)

Compra realizada a El Ganador y de verdad que ha sido un placer. Es un tío genial.
Recomendable 1000x1000.


----------



## carles88 (26 Oct 2015)

Trato en mano con *Angapi*. Todo correcto. Fue un placer.

Trato a distancia con *Frob*. Todo perfecto y rápido.


----------



## frob (26 Oct 2015)

Trato a distancia con Charles 88 y todo perfecto. Un placer


----------



## tiotoni (31 Oct 2015)

Compra realizada a Necho, una vez más. Y como no, todo perfecto. Se agradece mucho que lo embale con tanto esmero. Buena comunicación y rápido el envío.


----------



## Tichy (2 Nov 2015)

Nueva compra a *mundofila *y nuevamente todo satisfactorio.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2015)

Nuevo trato con mundofila. Todo perfecto y muy recomendable.

Saludos.


----------



## Gimli (7 Nov 2015)

Primer trato realizado con MUNDOFILA a distancia. Todo perfecto, ha sido un placer.


----------



## conde84 (9 Nov 2015)

Trata a distancia con alicate y todo perfecto.

Pago rapido y trato correctisimo.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2015 at 20:34 ----------

Trato a distancia con Asqueado, todo perfecto tambien como era de esperar.


----------



## alicate (9 Nov 2015)

Trato con conde84 impecable en todo.


----------



## asqueado (10 Nov 2015)

Trato a distancia con conde84, todo correcto muchas gracias.-


----------



## Tichy (13 Nov 2015)

Nueva compra a *Necho*, la primera completada vía su nueva web eldoradocoins.de, y también por aquí todo perfecto como era de esperar.


----------



## Morsa (14 Nov 2015)

Trato con necho a través de su nueva web. Todo perfecto.


----------



## makokillo (16 Nov 2015)

Trato a distancia con Macbeth, todo Ok. Buena comunicación y envio rapido. 100% recomendado.


----------



## el ganador (17 Nov 2015)

tobaris dijo:


> Compra realizada a El Ganador y de verdad que ha sido un placer. Es un tío genial.
> Recomendable 1000x1000.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Pues anda que tú ..., lo mismo pero más


----------



## Ibi (19 Nov 2015)

Nueva compra a Necho, y todo perfecto.


----------



## Baalbek (19 Nov 2015)

Nueva compra a Necho, todo bien y con buenos y cuidando los detalles.


----------



## Scouser (30 Nov 2015)

Trato a distancia con Rojiblanco
Impecable/estupendo en todo
Un placer


----------



## rojiblanco (30 Nov 2015)

Scouser dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Rojiblanco
> Impecable/estupendo en todo
> Un placer



Igualmente, un placer.


----------



## Bullionista (6 Dic 2015)

putabolsa dijo:


> Trato a distancia con bullionista.
> Todo *perfecto*,muy buena comunicación,envio muy rapido y material de primera.
> Un placer hacer tratos con él y 100% recomendable.



Lo mismo digo de *putabolsa.*
Todo perfecto, un placer tratar contigo.


----------



## Scouser (14 Dic 2015)

Primer trato con Sezosan.
Excelente


----------



## Scouser (15 Dic 2015)

Otro trato con Rojiblanco (a distancia)
Todo perfecto, de nuevo.


----------



## rojiblanco (15 Dic 2015)

Scouser dijo:


> Otro trato con Rojiblanco (a distancia)
> Todo perfecto, de nuevo.



Igualmente por tu parte, todo perfecto.


----------



## Scouser (23 Dic 2015)

Otro trato con Necho.
Otro trato perfecto


----------



## Sezosan (25 Dic 2015)

Gracias a NECHO y a SCOUSER, mis primeros Tratos que me han ayudado a Iniciar mi Colección. Muy Atentos. Todo Perfecto.

Un Novato Agradecido.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2016)

Trato realizado con Razkin. A pesar de no ser conocido por estos lares, pues tengo que darle un 10 en todo: comunicación, seriedad, rapidez en el envío. La verdad, es que me ha sorprendido muy gratamente y espero repetir si fuera factible.


----------



## san1324 (13 Ene 2016)

Trato a distancia con mundofila.
Todo perfecto, impecable,comunicativo, muy recomendado.
Ha sido un placer mundofila.


----------



## Ulisses (13 Ene 2016)

Trato a distancia con Mundofila.

Un vendedor excelente. Muy recomendable. Gracias


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Ene 2016)

Trato a distancia con Muttley

Todo perfecto.. Buena comunicación, pago extra rápido....
Espero que las disfrutes cómo yo..
Me hago una copa a tu salud.... Chin chin....
Jejeje


----------



## Tichy (15 Ene 2016)

Nueva compra a *mundofila* y de nuevo totalmente satistactoria.

Comunicación muy rápida, envío prácticamente inmediato y moneda en muy buen estado.


----------



## Muttley (22 Ene 2016)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Muttley
> 
> Todo perfecto.. Buena comunicación, pago extra rápido....
> Espero que las disfrutes cómo yo..
> ...



Gran producto, buen precio y mejor atención. Paquete y envio perfecto!!!!

El copazo nos lo tomamos juntos!!!!


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Ene 2016)

Trato en mano con *Tizona*

¡Todo perfecto! GRACIAS

Añadido aquí http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html#post7644519


----------



## Tizona (24 Ene 2016)

Trato en mano con olestalkyn

Muy recomendable, todo perfecto.


----------



## Faramir (26 Ene 2016)

Trato a distancia con trasgukoke, comunicación exquisita, envío mas que veloz, mercancía perfecta, y el embalaje soberbio. Un placer hacer tratos así.


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Ene 2016)

Trato a distancia con Faramir
Perfecto. Buena comunicación 

Un placer 
Chin chiin


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2016)

Trato realizado con sauwi. Todo perfecto. Y me congratulo de que trasgukoke esté realizando transacciones. En el pasado hice tratos con él y es de total confianza.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2016)

Trato realizado con necho. Todo correcto como siempre.

Saludos.


----------



## rojiblanco (26 Ene 2016)

Trato en mano con Demokratos, todo perfecto, muy buena comunicacíon.


----------



## demokratos (27 Ene 2016)

rojiblanco dijo:


> Trato en mano con Demokratos, todo perfecto, muy buena comunicacíon.



Trato realizado con rojiblando y todo perfecto. Puntual, fiable y recomendable.


----------



## Scouser (27 Ene 2016)

Trato a distancia con Necho.
Todo perfecto de nuevo


----------



## sauwi (27 Ene 2016)

Trato realizado con fernandojcg. Todo perfecto


----------



## musu19 (28 Ene 2016)

trato con el conforero *Tichy* rapidez y buen embalaje... recomendable 100x100


----------



## Tichy (29 Ene 2016)

Igualmente, trato muy recomendable con *musu19*. Rapidez y seriedad en las comunicaciones. Un placer.


----------



## TDT' (1 Feb 2016)

Intercambio con demokratos el otro día. Un buen conversador y en el que se puede confiar.


----------



## demokratos (3 Feb 2016)

Tratos con TDT' y putabolsa. Todo perfecto como siempre. Foreros veteranos y de confianza!


----------



## rojiblanco (9 Feb 2016)

Compra a Tichy, puntual, muy buena comunicacíon, buena gente.


----------



## Tichy (9 Feb 2016)

Trato en mano con *rojiblanco*, rápido y claro, así da gusto.


----------



## elbruce (9 Feb 2016)

trato en mano con Tichy, todo muy bien, un placer !!!


----------



## Scouser (10 Feb 2016)

Trato a distancia con Morsa.
Todo perfecto
Un placer


----------



## seerkan (11 Feb 2016)

Trato a distancia con Mundofila perfecto.


----------



## fini (11 Feb 2016)

Trato a distancia con Mundofila, rapido y perfecto.
un saludo.


----------



## Tichy (12 Feb 2016)

Trato en mano con *elbruce*. Rápido y correcto. Un placer.


----------



## Gimli (13 Feb 2016)

Trato a distancia con Mundofila, todo perfecto, un placer.


----------



## Baalbek (15 Feb 2016)

Trato hecho con crufel éste sábado. Muy buena comunicación, y puntual. Un placer.


----------



## san1324 (16 Feb 2016)

Trato a distancia con Mundofila, cómo siempre todo perfecto.


----------



## 1985loren (16 Feb 2016)

Trato con necho, todo lo que dicen en el foro lo cumple con creces. Muy cercano y gran comunicación . Un 10


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Feb 2016)

Dos tratos recientes con *Necho*, como siempre todo correcto, un placer hacer negocios con él.


----------



## JOPETA (16 Feb 2016)

Trato con Necho y perfecto como siempre.


----------



## crufel (17 Feb 2016)

Trato con Baalbek, todo correcto.


----------



## amador (17 Feb 2016)

Mi segundo trato con Tichy.

Todo perfecto. Muy bien embalado y rapidísimo enviando el producto.


----------



## Tichy (17 Feb 2016)

Nuevo trato con Amador. Buena comunicación y pago inmediato. Un placer.


----------



## rojiblanco (17 Feb 2016)

Trato en mano con Baalbek, muy buena comunicación, buena gente. Un placer.


----------



## Baalbek (17 Feb 2016)

Lo mismo digo rojiblanco, un placer conversar siempre con personas que saben más que ti.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2016 at 21:58 ----------

Trato en mano realizado con Tichy, también sabe mucho . Estupenda comunicación y seriedad.


----------



## Morsa (18 Feb 2016)

Trato a distancia con Scouser. Todo perfecto.

Gracias!


----------



## Tichy (18 Feb 2016)

Trato en mano con Baalbek. Seriedad, rapidez y un buen rato de agradable conversación. Así da gusto.


----------



## elbruce (20 Feb 2016)

trato con Necho, como siempre todo perfecto.


----------



## crufel (26 Feb 2016)

Trato con Timetwister. Todo correcto.


----------



## rojiblanco (26 Feb 2016)

Trato en mano con Olestalkyn, todo perfecto, recomendable, muy buena comunicación, dispuesto para cualquier consulta, un placer.


----------



## olestalkyn (27 Feb 2016)

El placer es siempre mío, rojiblanco. Gracias.

Actualizado en http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html#post7644519 primera página de este post


----------



## olestalkyn (27 Feb 2016)

Trato en mano con *luca*. Puntual y serio. Recomendable. Gracias.

Actualizado http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html#post7644519 Primera página de este hilo


----------



## luca (29 Feb 2016)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Trato en mano con *luca*. Puntual y serio. Recomendable. Gracias.
> 
> Actualizado http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html#post7644519 Primera página de este hilo



La recíproca sobre Olestalkyn, un forero serio y amable con el tratar con toda tranquilidad y confianza.


----------



## Morsa (1 Mar 2016)

Trato en mano con Mark_Bcn. Monedas en perfecto estado y según lo acordado. No creo que sea el último!


----------



## Mark_bcn (2 Mar 2016)

Morsa dijo:


> Trato en mano con Mark_Bcn. Monedas en perfecto estado y según lo acordado. No creo que sea el último!



Gracias Morsa, me exprimiste como a un limon,pero hubo buena charla,y eso si,invitaste tu a las cervecitas. Al cesar lo que es del cesar :Aplauso:
Saludos y estamos en contacto.


----------



## pamarvilla (3 Mar 2016)

Trato con necho vía su web eldoradocoins y todo perfecto.


----------



## 1985loren (4 Mar 2016)

Trato a distancia con Mundofila. Todo perfecto


----------



## angapi (5 Mar 2016)

Trato a distancia con baalbek 
Buena comunicación embalaje muy bien 
Monedas tal como se especificaban 
Un 10 
Saludos


----------



## Baalbek (5 Mar 2016)

Trato a distancia con angapi. Buena comunicación permanentemente y todo ok. Recomendable. Saludos.


----------



## mabv1976 (7 Mar 2016)

Trato en mano con kikepm, muy serio y formal, de total confianza


----------



## kikepm (8 Mar 2016)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Trato en mano con kikepm, muy serio y formal, de total confianza



Opino lo mismo, el intercambio fue perfecto, incluso nos dio tiempo a dar un repaso burbujil al país y reirnos de todo un poco (por no llorar).

Un saludo


----------



## veismuler (14 Mar 2016)

Trato a distancia con Timetwister...perfecto..seguiremos hablando.
Pero cabrito me has envuelto tan bien la moneda que he tenido que pedir ayuda a Eduardo Manostijeras..
Fuera broma..perfecto. Recomendable 100%. Un abrazo.


----------



## elter (20 Mar 2016)

Otro trato con Mundofila.Todo muy bien.
Gracias.


----------



## Au79 (21 Mar 2016)

Trato a distancia con fran69. Todo perfecto tanto comunicación envío y material. Gracias.


----------



## veismuler (22 Mar 2016)

Trato a distancia con fran69. fenomenal y muy rápido Gracias.


----------



## Baalbek (22 Mar 2016)

Trato en mano hecho con Que viene , segundo trato, muy buena comunicación y seriedad.


----------



## mk73 (26 Mar 2016)

Trato en la distancia con Fran69. Todo perfecto. Muy comunicativo, atento, rápido. 100% recomendable.


----------



## Baalbek (28 Mar 2016)

Trato a distancia realizado con 8cilindros . Buen entendimiento y todo ok


----------



## dragunov (29 Mar 2016)

Trato con necho y su tienda de eldoradocoins, todo perfecto y resolviendo todas las dudas que tenía. Seguiré comprandole siempre que pueda


----------



## veismuler (29 Mar 2016)

dragunov dijo:


> Trato con necho y su tienda de eldoradocoins, todo perfecto y resolviendo todas las dudas que tenía. Seguiré comprandole siempre que pueda



Lo mismito digo yo... Gracias


----------



## 8cilindros (1 Abr 2016)

He comprado una onza de plata Maple Leaf 2016 al forero Baalbek.

Todo estupendo. Rápido, fácil, claro y al grano. Contentísimo con la compra y el trato por parte del forero.

Forero totalmente para realizar tratos


----------



## andyy (9 Abr 2016)

Trato realizado con trasgukoke, todo correcto.
Un saludo


----------



## trasgukoke (10 Abr 2016)

Trato a distancia con
andyy

Pago realizado en el mismo día 
Muy bien todo

Salud.. jeje


----------



## Pelopo (11 Abr 2016)

Hola a todos, trato a distancia con Jordi MV 
todo perfecto pago en el mismo dia y mucha seriedad

Muchas gracias!!

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 17:50 ----------

Ultimo envio de elDoradocoins perfecto ya hace un mes o asi.
Siempre clarito y formal una delicia.
+++++
Gracias Necho


----------



## Muttley (12 Abr 2016)

Trato hecho con miavg. Perfecto y superando cualquier expectativa en cuanto a la calidad del producto y servicio.

La verdad es que llevo hecho ya unos cuantos tratos ya con múltiples foreros (necho, jaws, fran69, trasgukoke, mundofila, ahora con miavg...) y el trato con todos y con cada uno de ellos ha sido espectacular. Ni un mínimo problema en múltiples variantes (entrega en mano, envío postal...). Incluso, sin trato y simplemente para hablar de nuestras aficiones comunes (demokratos con el que tengo café pendiente cuando me acerque a Madrid) he disfrutado muchísimo!

Todo un placer haber hecho tratos con vosotros!!!!

:Aplauso:

A los foreros "nuevos", simplemente recomendar encarecidamente hacer tratos dentro del foro.


----------



## san1324 (17 Abr 2016)

Trato realizado a distancia con Fran69, excelente comunicación,envío perfecto, muy rápido,todo perfecto, muy recomendable.Ha sido un placer tratar con Fran69.


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Abr 2016)

Trato en mano con *blackprince* y hace unas semanas con *Fran69*, todo perfecto, recomendables ambos. 

Gracias!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Abr 2016)

Intercambio realizado con Timetwister. Todo en orden.


----------



## Sezosan (21 Abr 2016)

Trato en mano con Apeche2000, Todo perfecto.


----------



## kawalimit (21 Abr 2016)

Dos tratos a distancia con Mundofila, perfectos ambos. Rapidísimo en el envío y muy comunicativo.
También he comprado bullions a Necho (en su web eldoradocoins) e igualmente perfecto. Todo muy formal.

Los recomiendo a los dos


----------



## Colapso (22 Abr 2016)

Trato en mano con Baalbek , seriedad y conocimiento de lo que hace, primer trato en mano y seguro que no es el ultimo

---------- Post added 22-abr-2016 at 10:34 ----------

Compra realizada a Necho y sin problema, profesional hasta la medula, seguimiento total de mi compra, satisfacción máxima. La profesionalidad es lo que tiene.


----------



## Baalbek (22 Abr 2016)

- Trato a distancia hecho con *Mundofila* ; todo muy bien, y a destacar la comodidad y confianza a la hora de realizarlo. 

- También segundo trato en mano hace unas semanas realizado con *Rojiblanco*, todo muy bien y muy buena comunicación.

- Trato realizado en mano con *Colapso* en tiempo récord gracias a la mutua confianza y lo hablado. 

- Segundo trato con *blackprince*, también muy buena comunicación y charla, y cumpliendo lo acordado. 

- Primer trato realizado con* Solidus*, todo muy bien, y de palabra también.

- Trato en mano y a distancia con *Fran69*, muchas facilidades, muy buena comunicación, confianza, y envío rápido en el caso del trato a distancia.

- Trato más a distancia hecho con *Necho*, también muy contento con las piezas recibidas.

- Un trato más realizado ayer en mano de nuevo con *Tichy*, muy buena comunicación, charla y todo positivo. 

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Tichy (22 Abr 2016)

Más de un trato con *Baalbek* en mano, rápidos y fluidos, totalmente satisfactorios siempre.


----------



## pamarvilla (22 Abr 2016)

Nuevo pedido hecho a distancia a Necho. Totalmente satisfactorio.


----------



## jottasoy (23 Abr 2016)

Pedido hecho a Necho a través de la web y todo perfecto.


----------



## Scouser (24 Abr 2016)

Trato a distancia con Necho
Todo perfecto


----------



## JOPETA (24 Abr 2016)

Nuevo pedido con Necho y todo perfecto como siempre.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2016)

Trato realizado con Que viene. Todo perfecto y muy recomendable.

Saludos.


----------



## Que viene (25 Abr 2016)

Trato realizado a distancia con fernandojcg. 
Todo perfecto. Muy buena comunicación..


----------



## Scouser (3 May 2016)

Trato a distancia con Arka.
Muy buena comunicación y un placer


----------



## Arka (6 May 2016)

Trato a distancia realizado con Scouser y todo perfecto.
Buen embalaje, envío rápido y con seriedad.


----------



## Nanote (7 May 2016)

Trato a distancia con Dekalogo10, todo perfecto, ningún problema.
Comunicación fluida, trato cordial, estupendo.


----------



## Arbeyna (8 May 2016)

Tratos en mano con *Fran69 *y *Baalbek*, como siempre perfecto, gracias!


----------



## la eterna duda (8 May 2016)

Trato en persona con blackprince. Todo correcto además de una, aunque breve, agradable conversación.
Saludos.


----------



## luca (9 May 2016)

Trato en persona con Tonimontana, sin ningún problema, amable, puntual y de confianza.


----------



## lento (11 May 2016)

Aunque no había comentado nada, he hecho dos tratos en mano con reserva previa con Fran69 y todo ha sido, además de entretenido, perfecto.


----------



## Baalbek (13 May 2016)

Trato hecho con *nicklessss*, muy bien, puntual y charla compartiendo experiencias.

Trato hecho con *Arbeyna*, muy bien como siempre, y charla muy amena sobre numismática con quien se aprende también.


----------



## Arbeyna (14 May 2016)

Trato en mano con *Baalbek*, sin problema alguno, como siempre un placer charlar con él.


----------



## corting (14 May 2016)

Compra a Fran69. Por correo, todo perfecto, me llegaron en el plazo que me indico y muy bien envueltas. Vendedor recomendable


----------



## Arbeyna (17 May 2016)

Trato en mano con *Nicklessss *, perfecto, muy recomendable. Gracias!


----------



## pamarvilla (18 May 2016)

Trato cerrado con Necho, vía su web. De nuevo informado al detalle y el pedido recibido en perfecto estado, incluso más rápido que en ocasiones anteriores. 
:Aplauso:


----------



## luca (19 May 2016)

Trato con Bullionista, todo perfecto, buena comunicación y persona fiable.


----------



## Bullionista (19 May 2016)

Trato con Luca, todo perfecto, 100% recomendable!


Tres intercambios con Putabolsa, a distancia todo perfecto, y una vez trato en mano y más que perfecto, de 10. 100% recomendable también!


----------



## kawalimit (19 May 2016)

Nueva compra a distancia a Mundofila y, como las veces anteriores, 100 % satisfecho


----------



## la eterna duda (3 Jun 2016)

Buenas noches:
Trato a distancia con miaavg. Todo correcto y buena comunicación.
Muy recomendable.
Saludos.


----------



## Baalbek (8 Jun 2016)

Trato hecho con miaavg, muy recomendable. Buena comunicación y satisfactorio.


----------



## Mark_bcn (10 Jun 2016)

Transaccion en persona con Fernandojcg, correctisimo y buena conversacion .!!!!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2016)

Trato realizado en mano con Mark_bcn. Todo muy correcto y SÍ, hablamos un largo rato...

Saludos.


----------



## olestalkyn (27 Jun 2016)

Trato en mano con *Tichy*. De lujo. Un placer. Gracias.

Actualizo en la 1ª página de este hilo mis valoraciones.


----------



## Tichy (27 Jun 2016)

Trato en mano con *olestalkyn*. Todo totalmente correcto y un buen rato de conversación con un verdadero experto.


----------



## Marckn (1 Jul 2016)

Trato con Necho, a través de la página web.

Todo correcto, bien empaquetado y en tiempo razonable.


----------



## atika (2 Jul 2016)

Trato con Necho, a través de la página web.

Muy buena impresión. Todo correcto, paquete tiempos.

Era la primera moneda que compraba y respondió todas mis dudas.

Repetiré sin duda.


----------



## Orooo (3 Jul 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Trato en mano con Fran69, todo perfecto, correcto y muy entretenido mientras desayunamos.

He aprendido muchas cosas con este forero, repetire sin duda.


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Jul 2016)

_Mala experiencia_ con *sdPrincBurb* 

Cambia condiciones de venta a su antojo no respetando su palabra. Cuidado con él.

Actualizo mis valoraciones totales en la primera página de este mismo hilo


----------



## Arbeyna (5 Jul 2016)

Trato realizado a distancia con* Blackprince*. 

Estupenda comunicación, perfecto embalaje, y sobre todo, honesto y de palabra. Desde el primer momento en que le pregunté por algunas piezas, la cotización fue subiendo y subiendo, mantuvo el precio inicial. Incluso le comenté que la cotización había subido, me dijo que mantenía su precio inicial.

Chapeau!!:Aplauso:


----------



## conde84 (5 Jul 2016)

Venta a distancia realizada a jonimm.

Trato y comunicaciones perfectas, un gusto hablar y hacer tratos con gente asi.


----------



## jonimm (6 Jul 2016)

Le he comprado a conde84 a distancia, era la primera compra , no ha habido ningún problema rápido y buen material, por mi parte lo recomiendo


----------



## Nanote (6 Jul 2016)

Trato a distancia con Fran69, todo perfecto.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2016)

Trato realizado con mundofila. Todo perfecto y siempre es un placer tratar con Asier.

Saludos.


----------



## Baalbek (7 Jul 2016)

Trato hecho con Fran, todo muy bien, muy buena profesionalidad.


----------



## corting (8 Jul 2016)

Trato en mano con baalbek, todo perfecto buen profesional y muy simpático, tuvimos una buena conversación. Fue la primera compra que le hago y seguro que habrá más.


----------



## demokratos (11 Jul 2016)

Trato en mano con mabv1976. Todo perfecto y un placer tratar con este forero.


----------



## Baalbek (12 Jul 2016)

Trato hecho con Corting, muy bien en todo, tanto en compromiso, fácil comunicación, y puntualidad. También recomendable!


----------



## mabv1976 (13 Jul 2016)

Trato en mano con demokratos, como en otras ocasiones perfecto y de plena confianza, además de una agradable charla.


----------



## lento (15 Jul 2016)

Últimas trasacciones:
- Necho, como siempre, eficaz y consistente.
- Fran69, lo mismo, pero con un servicio postal (el de correos) impresionante


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Jul 2016)

Trato realizado a distancia con* Blackprince*, como siempre, perfecto!:Aplauso:


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Jul 2016)

Trato realizado a distancia con *Colapso*, todo perfecto, demasiado bien, muy buen profesional, seriedad absoluta, información muy detallada (inclusive vídeo) sobre el material, embalaje de primera, rapidez en el envío, se interesa por dar seguimiento y está ahí a cualquier hora para cualquier consulta.

Creo que me ha mal acostumbrado, jeje

Puedo decir que he encontrado a un buen proveedor y un buen amigo.

Repetiré fijo.


----------



## Colapso (15 Jul 2016)

Trato realizado a distancia con* Refinanciado*, rapidez en el pago, seriedad y buen hacer. Gran persona con la que seguro seguire en contacto indiferentemente de hacer o no alguna operacion. Trabajar con gente asi da gusto. Al igual que el, puedo decir que he encontrado a un buenisimo cliente pero aun mejor a un buen amigo.


----------



## Shumway (18 Jul 2016)

Trato con Necho, a través de la página web.

Todo correcto, bien empaquetado y en tiempo razonable


----------



## quaver (18 Jul 2016)

Siguientes tratos:
* mundofila. Comunicativo y profesional. Un placer por la conversación.
* miaavg. Comunicativo, gran metalero . Gracias por tu tiempo compartido.
* baalbek. Comunicativo, todo perfecto.


----------



## lento (18 Jul 2016)

Mundofila qué decir. Rápido, serio y eficiente.


----------



## Sezosan (19 Jul 2016)

Trato realizado con fran69, Atento, Cercano y muy Rápido!


----------



## pamarvilla (19 Jul 2016)

Nuevo trato con a distancia con *necho*. Muy satisfactorio.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Jul 2016)

Intercambio efectuado con miaavg. Todo perfecto y conforme a los términos acordados. Tuvimos tiempo de echarnos un café y charlar entretenidamente sobre lo divino y lo humano. Además me resolvió algunas dudas que tenía sobre la valoración de monedas.

Del todo recomendable. Seguro que continuaré haciendo tratos con él.


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Jul 2016)

Trato realizado con Necho a través de su web.

Nada que aportar que no sepáis, todo correcto, seriedad, buen hacer, un "camello" digno de confianza. 

Sólo avisar que correos no termina de funcionar bien (quizás sólo sea por mi zona), pero en fin, que se le va a hacer, paciencia y que poco a poco correos vuelva a lo que fué.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2016 at 22:24 ----------

Trato realizado con Necho a través de su web.

Nada que aportar que no sepáis, todo correcto, seriedad, buen hacer, un "camello" digno de confianza. 

Sólo avisar que correos no termina de funcionar bien (quizás sólo sea por mi zona), pero en fin, que se le va a hacer, paciencia y que poco a poco correos vuelva a lo que fué.


----------



## Charlyfr (30 Jul 2016)

Trato con MIAAVG Super correcto
Envio en un solo dia en correos, siendo fechas estivales creia que tardaria mucho mas.Monedas en perfecto estado y embalaje impecable.


----------



## crufel (31 Jul 2016)

Trato con nicklessss todo correcto
Trato con fran69 todo correcto


----------



## Pelopo (1 Ago 2016)

Trato realizado a distancia con Mundofilia.
Todo correcto, muy rápido y eficente Muchas Gracias Asier.


----------



## amador (1 Ago 2016)

Hola:

Trato en mano con miaavg.
Amable, comunicativo y con bastantes conocimientos del tema. 
Seguro que volvemos a intercambiar metales.

Saludos


----------



## Leunam (2 Ago 2016)

Trato en mano con Demokratos.
Todo correcto, agradable, rápido y serio.


----------



## demokratos (2 Ago 2016)

Leunam dijo:


> Trato en mano con Demokratos.
> Todo correcto, agradable, rápido y serio.



Lo mismo digo. Un placer tratar con Leunam.


----------



## Pelopo (5 Ago 2016)

Trato realizado a distancia con el andorrano.
todo ok.


----------



## pamarvilla (8 Ago 2016)

Compra en la web de necho. En pocos días en casa. 
Como siempre, todo perfecto.


----------



## Inuck (9 Ago 2016)

Hola
Trato hecho con Miaavg todo correcto i rapido


----------



## Jarel! (10 Ago 2016)

Trato a distancia con Miaavg: comunicativo, correcto y sin problemas.

Repetiremos, espero...

Saludos


----------



## andy de paso (10 Ago 2016)

Varios tratos con Necho, a través de la página web.Todo correcto, bien empaquetado y en tiempo razonable 
Trato con Mundofila, hace unos meses todo correcto


----------



## michinato (23 Ago 2016)

Trato en mano con demokratos. Todo perfecto, como la vez anterior. 

El intercambio fue de metales, pero agradecerle también la charla y consejos sobre criptomonedas, de las que es un gran experto.

---------------
Tratos en mano hasta ahora con:

demokratos
kikepm
Muy recomendables
---------------


----------



## fran69 (27 Ago 2016)

Trato realizado con Dhani,, todo perfecto,,, RECOMENDABLE.


----------



## corting (30 Ago 2016)

Trato en mano con Dhani, vendedor recomendable, tuvimos una muy buena conversacion


----------



## Dhani (31 Ago 2016)

Tratos con *fran69*, *corting* y *baalbek*. Los tres muy majos y muy recomendables. Gente de total confianza!


----------



## gurrumino (2 Sep 2016)

Trato en persona con Dhani, correctísimo todo y amena charla, por mi parte un 10.


----------



## Dhani (3 Sep 2016)

Fue un gran placer tratar con *gurrumino*. Aunque dada su antigüedad en el foro creo que ni hacia falta decir nada.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (3 Sep 2016)

tratos con necho y el andorrano a traves de sus webs.
Todo correcto, bien embalado, sin problema en ambos casos.


----------



## Baalbek (5 Sep 2016)

Trato hecho con Fran69, Miaavg, Villalta, y Dhani. Todos de 10, excelente comunicación. Gracias!


----------



## rojiblanco (7 Sep 2016)

Trato en mano con Hazaña, todo perfecto.


----------



## hazaña (8 Sep 2016)

rojiblanco dijo:


> Trato en mano con Hazaña, todo perfecto.



Reciproco, trato perfecto con Rojiblanco


----------



## Scouser (15 Sep 2016)

Trato a distancia con Gurrumino
Todo perfecto

---------- Post added 15-sep-2016 at 09:56 ----------

Trato a distancia con SOLIDUS
Todo perfecto


----------



## gurrumino (15 Sep 2016)

Scouser dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Gurrumino
> Todo perfecto
> 
> Idem de idem, Scouser, perfecto .


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2016)

Nuevo trato con mundofila. Como siempre EXCELENTE en todo.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (16 Sep 2016)

*Excelente*

Trato con mundofila. EXCELENTE en todo.

Saludos.


----------



## mundofila (21 Sep 2016)

Tratos cerrados con Veismuler, Fernandojcg y andydepaso, todo perfecto.

Gracias


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (25 Sep 2016)

Nuevo trato con necho (a través de su web), una pocas monedillas sueltas, pero muy bien embalado y protegido todo. Excelente.

PD: Necho, please, amplia la gama de productos. Buen material, buen servicio, pero queremos más variedad,de plata y horo.  :fiufiu:

Saludos.


----------



## amador (25 Sep 2016)

Otro trato en mano con miaavg. Todo perfecto. Fiable forero.


----------



## gurrumino (26 Sep 2016)

Trato a distancia con Mundofila, mejor imposible.


----------



## Scouser (28 Sep 2016)

Trato a distancia con Fran69
Todo perfecto


----------



## Pelopo (29 Sep 2016)

Trato a distancia con Fran69 
todo perfecto, muy rápido y muy cuidado el envio. Muchas gracias.


----------



## amador (30 Sep 2016)

Mi n-ésimo trato con Necho (El Dorado Coins).

Precios de Alemania, con trato al cliente cercano y en español.

La atención al cliente por email es muy rápida.

Saludos


----------



## conde84 (30 Sep 2016)

Trato a distancia con fran69, muy buena comunicacion y muy agradable en el trato.

100% recomendado


----------



## la eterna duda (2 Oct 2016)

Nuevo trato con Miaavg y de nuevo buena comunicación y envío rápido.
Todo más que correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (4 Oct 2016)

Trato a distancia con* Fran69*, perfecto, como siempre. Gracias!


----------



## TDT' (7 Oct 2016)

Compra a blackprince perfecta. Buena información, trato correcto, envío en perfectas condiciones y producto tal como la descripción.


----------



## lento (14 Oct 2016)

Trato con Fran69 perfecto, tanto en la distancia como en mano.


----------



## TDT' (14 Oct 2016)

Con mundofila, trato perfecto y las monedas muy bien conservadas


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2016)

Trato realizado con mundofila y como siempre perfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## rojiblanco (17 Oct 2016)

Trato con Colapso, todo a la perfección, rápido y muy buena comunicación.


----------



## TDT' (18 Oct 2016)

Trato a distancia con dekalogo10. Todo perfecto


----------



## Colapso (19 Oct 2016)

Trato con Rojiblanco, comunicación y seriedad impecables. Un placer hacer negocios con el


----------



## gurrumino (19 Oct 2016)

Trato a distancia con Miaavg.

Inmejorable en todos los sentidos.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Oct 2016)

Trato a distancia con TDT´ . Todo perfecto.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## la eterna duda (20 Oct 2016)

Trato a distancia con Colapso.
Estupenda comunicación. Todo claro y correcto.
Seguimiento escrupuloso hasta la entrega para que todo sea perfecto.
Saludos.


----------



## la eterna duda (24 Oct 2016)

Trato en mano con Blackprince. 
Buen trato y buena conversación.
Saludos.


----------



## Colapso (24 Oct 2016)

Trato con la Eterna duda, comunicacion impecable, seriedad y buen hacer. Un 10


----------



## JOPETA (24 Oct 2016)

Otro trato con Necho y como siempre perfecto e inmejorable.


----------



## Scouser (25 Oct 2016)

Trato a distancia con Black Prince. 
Impecable en el envío de las monedas. Envoltorio estupendo y muy cuidado.
Un placer

---------- Post added 25-oct-2016 at 13:45 ----------

Trato a distancia con Fran69
Excelente comunicación y transacción perfecta


----------



## Pelopo (27 Oct 2016)

Varios tratos a distancia con Fran69 todo inmejorable, rapidez comunicación y empaquetado. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Arbeyna (27 Oct 2016)

Trato a distancia con *Blackprince*, como siempre, perfecto!

Gracias!!!


----------



## orcelis (27 Oct 2016)

Trato realizado con colapso. Inmejorable.


----------



## Colapso (27 Oct 2016)

Trato realizado con orcelis, comunicacion impecable y total seriedad, un 10


----------



## alicate (27 Oct 2016)

Trato realizado con colapso. Excelente e impecable.


----------



## Colapso (28 Oct 2016)

Trato realizado con alicate, mejor imposible, impecable, un 10


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2016)

Trato realizado con mundofila. Como siempre todo PERFECTO.

Saludos.


----------



## Jarel! (28 Oct 2016)

Trato a distancia realizado con Hazaña, atento, buena comunicación y serio. Todo correcto
muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## Scouser (3 Nov 2016)

Trato a distancia con elquenuncahacenada.
Todo perfecto


----------



## lento (7 Nov 2016)

Magnífico trato con Colapso. Bien empaquetado y eficaz, como siempre


----------



## orcelis (7 Nov 2016)

Trato realizado con Colapso: Impecable en todo. Rigor y seriedad. Sin ninguna pega.


----------



## Arbeyna (8 Nov 2016)

Trato a distanncia realizado con *Scouser, Conde y Fran
*
Perfecto!!!


----------



## gurrumino (8 Nov 2016)

Trato a distancia con COLAPSO, INMEJORABLE.


----------



## amtt (8 Nov 2016)

Trato realizado a distancia con Hazaña, todo correcto ,trato ,comunicación buena y serio.
Un saludo


----------



## hazaña (8 Nov 2016)

amtt dijo:


> Trato realizado a distancia con Hazaña, todo correcto ,trato ,comunicación buena y serio.
> Un saludo



Reciproco, un placer hacer un trato con alguien tan correcto.


----------



## rojiblanco (8 Nov 2016)

Trato con Scouser, todo perfecto, rapidez, comunicación, envio.


----------



## Scouser (8 Nov 2016)

Trato a distancia con Rojiblanco. Todo perfecto.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2016 at 21:48 ----------

Trato a distancia con Arbeyna. Excelente en todo. Un placer


----------



## conde84 (8 Nov 2016)

Trato con arbeyna y fran, todo correctisimo


----------



## fff (9 Nov 2016)

Necho, como siempre estupendo.


----------



## andyy (9 Nov 2016)

Trato en persona con Colapso, todo facilidades y perfecto, agradable charla además.


----------



## Colapso (10 Nov 2016)

Trato en persona con Andyy, excepcional en todo, seriedad y buen hacer. Un placer tratar con el.


----------



## Colapso (10 Nov 2016)

Trato con Orcelis, seriedad y buen hacer. Muy facil hacer negocios con gente asi. Muy positivo

---------- Post added 10-nov-2016 at 18:43 ----------

Trato realizado con lento, lo de lento solo el nombre, hiperrapido en las transacciones , comunicativo y seriedad absoluta.


----------



## Tichy (13 Nov 2016)

Trato en mano con aprendiz de metalero totalmente satisfactorio. Seguro que en breve supera el estatus de aprendiz


----------



## Baalbek (14 Nov 2016)

2 Tratos hechos con Hazaña. Muy buena comunicación, persona seria y de palabra, muy recomendable!.


----------



## hazaña (15 Nov 2016)

2 tratos con Baalbek, un gusto hablar con alguien con pasión por la numismatica, serio, rápido... Recomendado!


----------



## TDT' (15 Nov 2016)

Trato con antuanin a distancia. Todo perfecto


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2016)

Trato realizado con mundofila. Todo perfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Pelopo (17 Nov 2016)

Trato a distancia realizados con 
Fran69
Jeenyus
Scouser 
Colapso
Un placer el trato y la seriedad de estos cuatro foreros
Muchas gracias.
También incluyó a necho todo genial


----------



## Colapso (17 Nov 2016)

Trato realizado con Pelopo, trato excelente y seriedad.


----------



## gurrumino (17 Nov 2016)

Trato con Colapso a distancia, todo perfecto como siempre :Aplauso:.


----------



## Scouser (17 Nov 2016)

Trato a distancia con Pelopo.
Seriedad total y de plena confianza

---------- Post added 17-nov-2016 at 17:28 ----------

Trrato a distancia con Colapso.
Un placer!
Unas monedas estupendas y el embalaje magnifico!


----------



## Colapso (17 Nov 2016)

Trato a distancia con GURRUMINO Y SCOUSER, excelentes como clientes, seriedad y buen hacer son su tarjeta de presentacion


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Nov 2016)

Trato a distancia con *Colapso*, serio, rápido, embalaje perfecto, totalmente recomendable. 

Gracias!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2016)

Trato realizado con necho. Todo correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (21 Nov 2016)

Buenas....algún forero ha comprado en Gold-Silver.be
Son belgas con delegación en Frankfurt...mucha oferta y grandes precios con shiping muy ajustado. Gracias.


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Nov 2016)

silverbio dijo:


> Buenas....algún forero ha comprado en Gold-Silver.be
> Son belgas con delegación en Frankfurt...mucha oferta y grandes precios con shiping muy ajustado. Gracias.




Yo sí... unos sinvergüenzas de mucho cuidado

Durante el proceso de compra te dice que el envío será por UPS, Fedex, Electrum Express, y así viene reflejado en la factura. Te lo enviarán por el correo postal Belga mediante un simple certificado.

En mi caso en lugar de Koalas 1 onza, me enviaron Koalas 1/2 onza, reconocieron el error, me dijeron que les enviase las medias onzas y me enviarían las onzas, pero ambo gastos de envío corrían de mi parte.

Faltaron varias monedas, pero como su balance estaba correcto, se desentendieron.

En lugar de enviar León 16, enviaron León 15, se ofrecieron a recomprarlas a su precio coste, ya que la foto estaba equivocada, pero no así la descripción.

Si quieres jugar con fuego, esa web belga es el sitio adecuado. Y por cierto tanto el pago como la dirección de remite se hace a Bélgica, no aparece nada referente a Alemania.

Ah! En la caja que me vino había un cartel bien grande que ponía "Productos médicos, tratar con cuidado" para que lo hubiesen leído en aduanas y hubieran abierto a ver si eran medicamentos... aparte que el remite lo ponen completo, no sólo la calle, también la web "goldsilver" así hacen publicidad de su web durante el trayecto entre los carteros y demás....

Compra en las webs de referencia Alemanas por seguridad y por IVA, comprar plata fuera de Alemania no es recomendable, todo el mercado se mueve allí.

Un saludo


----------



## silverbio (22 Nov 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Yo sí... unos sinvergüenzas de mucho cuidado
> 
> Durante el proceso de compra te dice que el envío será por UPS, Fedex, Electrum Express, y así viene reflejado en la factura. Te lo enviarán por el correo postal Belga mediante un simple certificado.
> 
> ...



Buenos Dias Arbeyna,
No hay mas preguntas señoría....
Gracias por tan valiosa información. Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (22 Nov 2016)

Trato con *unicornio azul *inmejorable. Ideas claras, conocimiento, buena comunicación, pago inmediato. Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## Pelopo (24 Nov 2016)

Trato con el andorrano todo correcto.


----------



## unicornioazul (24 Nov 2016)

Al igual que con Tychi, compra realizada a *Baabelk *muy satisfactoria. Comunicación inmejorable, envio muy cuidado y las monedas todavía mejor que en las fotos. Perfecto ¡¡


----------



## adriansan (24 Nov 2016)

Trato a distancia con *Villalta*. Todo correctísimo y persona de confianza.

Trato en persona con *customaker*. Muy recomendable. Da gusto poder hablar de esta afición con alguien de mi misma edad.


----------



## Baalbek (24 Nov 2016)

Trato hecho con *unicornioazul* . Todo perfecto, de palabra, muy buena comunicación y muy amable. Gracias. Recomendado 100%!


----------



## sin más (25 Nov 2016)

Trato a distancia con Colapso.
Una buena experiencia, claro y atento. Perfecto.


----------



## Pelopo (25 Nov 2016)

Trato a distancia con Fran69 rápido eficiente y todo perfecto
Un placer así da gusto


----------



## Colapso (26 Nov 2016)

Trato a distancia realizado con SIN MAS, su seriedad, disposicion y buen hacer le hacen un cliente EXCEPCIONAL. Bienvenido


----------



## El hombre bala (26 Nov 2016)

Trato en mano con Arbeyna,excelente como comprador,muy serio y educado.Una experiencia muy agradable y positiva.


----------



## customaker (28 Nov 2016)

Trato en Mano con *adriansan*. 0 Problemas, chico muy majo. Gran charla. Todo perfecto!

---------- Post added 28-nov-2016 at 10:13 ----------

Trato a distancia con *Necho*. Comentó un plazo de entrega que correos no respeto. No obstante contestó lo suficientemente rápido a los mails. Puede que repita en el futuro.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Nov 2016)

Trato en mano con *El hombre bala*. Muy cordial, honesto, agradable y un material de primera. Totalmente satisfecho con la compra.

Recomendable al 100%, sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## timi (30 Nov 2016)

trato a distancia con miaavg ,,,, todo perfecto , atento y rápido
en el pasado hicimos tratos a distancia y en persona , y siempre todo perfecto . Seguro que tendremos mas tratos en el futuro


----------



## conde84 (1 Dic 2016)

Venta a unicornioazul, todo perfecto, comunicacion inmejorable y todo amabilidad, un 10.


----------



## gurrumino (2 Dic 2016)

Otro trato a distancia con *miaavg*, todo perfecto y recomendable cien por cien.


----------



## Baalbek (4 Dic 2016)

Trato hecho con Blackprince, muy bien como siempre. Muy buena comunicación y muy satisfecho. Gracias


----------



## Pelopo (8 Dic 2016)

Trato en mano con Colapso, un placer y completamente recomendable!!!! muchas gracias.


----------



## Orooo (20 Dic 2016)

Trato con el andorrano perfecto.


----------



## Trempallamps (26 Dic 2016)

Trato con miaavg, todo correcto, y al 100x100 fiable.


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (31 Dic 2016)

Esta misma mañana he quedado en persona con el forero Pelopo y hemos hecho un trato con resultado ampliamente satisfactorio para mí, en resúmen:

Bellísima persona, muy amable en el trato, 100x100 fiable, máximas garantías, te explica todo detenidamente y te asesora, encima precios muy buenos, más no se puede pedir, recomendable sin dudarlo.

Gracias mil Pelopo !!!


----------



## Pelopo (31 Dic 2016)

*Trato con Fede70*

Trato en mano con FEDE70 
Muy buena comunicación y charla amena e interesante. Un gran descubrimiento todo perfecto muy recomendable.
Seguro que esas cosas las dices porque te he invitado a las tostadas Fede!! Jjjj


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (31 Dic 2016)

Que jodío eres


----------



## Trilerotrolero (31 Dic 2016)

Si no entiendo mal, sois un conjunto de mariposones bastante promiscuos que OS intercambiais favores sexuales, y sobre los que luego hacéis una valoración orientativa como el que opina en tripadvisor para ubicar a los demás mariposos...no es asi!?


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (31 Dic 2016)

Trilerotrolero dijo:


> Si no entiendo mal, sois un conjunto de mariposones bastante promiscuos que OS intercambiais favores sexuales, y sobre los que luego hacéis una valoración orientativa como el que opina en tripadvisor para ubicar a los demás mariposos...no es asi!?




Sí yo soy muy mariposón pero menos mal que no se me nota como a otras


----------



## pamarvilla (5 Ene 2017)

Nuevo trato cerrado a distancia con *Necho*. Todo perfecto. 
Me ha sorprendido lo pronto que ha llegado el envío.


----------



## gurrumino (8 Ene 2017)

Trato en mano con Saurón, si de algo tengo prueba es de su honradez, puede que repitamos.


----------



## Sauron1972 (9 Ene 2017)

Trato en mano con gurrumino. Buena comunicación previa, estricto cumplimiento de lo acordado, charla agradable...y encima me invitó al café 

Muy bien y recomendable


----------



## gurrumino (9 Ene 2017)

Sauron1972 dijo:


> Trato en mano con gurrumino.* Buena comunicación previa, estricto cumplimiento de lo acordado, charla agradable...y encima me invitó al café *
> 
> Muy bien y recomendable



Puedo decir que todo ello es recíproco.
Un placer.


----------



## gurrumino (10 Ene 2017)

Trato a distancia con Miaavg, todo correcto en todos los sentidos a más no poder, como siempre.


----------



## Sezosan (12 Ene 2017)

Trato en Mano con Miaavg, todo perfecto. Todos los días aprendo algo nuevo, Gracias


----------



## Colapso (12 Ene 2017)

Trato con Blackprince, su seriedad y buen hacer le hacen un comprador excelente.


----------



## oinoko (17 Ene 2017)

Trato a distancia con adriansan.

Todo perfecto. Material en muy buen estado, mejor que de Alemania, y el envío realizado el mismo día que recibió la transferencia.

Ha sido un placer.


----------



## michinato (19 Ene 2017)

Trato en mano con Tichy. Todo perfecto. Siempre es un placer conocer a personas que comparten afición por la ciencia-ficción. 

Gracias por el trato y por la recomendación sobre el libro de Lem.


----------



## adriansan (19 Ene 2017)

Trato a distancia con oinoko.

En cuanto se interesó pagó una reserva para hacer trato en mano. Como al final no pudo ser, se hizo por correo y todo perfecto. Pago rápido y muy buena comunicación.

Un placer hacer tratos con él.


----------



## Tichy (19 Ene 2017)

Trato en mano con *michinato* totalmente satisfactorio. Ideas claras, rapidez,... y un ratillo de agradable conversación. Así da gusto.


----------



## sin más (22 Ene 2017)

Trato en mano con TONIMONTANA. Correcto, una buena experiencia. Sencillo y cuidadoso en los detalles, recomendable.


----------



## pamarvilla (26 Ene 2017)

Nuevo trato con Necho a distancia. 
Perfectamente, empaquetado, encapsulado y servido.


----------



## Joose (2 Feb 2017)

Trato en mano con *Baalbek*. Rápido y fluido. Muy satisfecho.


----------



## Baalbek (2 Feb 2017)

Trato hecho con *aprendiz_de_metalero* ,igualmente, muy amable fácil quedar con él.

También trato hecho con *michinato* y *Joose* y muy puntuales y agradables por ambas partes.


----------



## Tichy (6 Feb 2017)

Por primera vez, voy a poner un comentario negativo de un forero, *amtt*.

Tras un intercambio de "mareos", añadiendo y quitando monedas, llegamos a un acuerdo, pero me pidió esperar a fin de mes (enero), para cerrar el trato. El pasado 2 de febrero le escribí en vista de que no me contactaba, pidiendo que me confirmara la compra o me dijera que desistía y no pasaba nada, y en estos momentos sigo sin respuesta. Echarse para atrás no es correcto, pero lo habría pasado por alto, pero lo que no aguanto es la falta de respuesta tras haberme hecho perder el tiempo.


----------



## Baalbek (8 Feb 2017)

Desgraciadamente he de decir lo mismo y solidarizarme con Tichy, ya que si bien al final se materializó la compra de dos monedas, se echó atrás con otras que estaban cerradas y hubo un gran retraso de dos meses en dicha compra.


----------



## michinato (10 Feb 2017)

Trato con baalbek. Todo correcto. Forero recomendable.


----------



## Tichy (16 Feb 2017)

Nuevo trato en mano con *aprendiz de metalero* (ya menos aprendiz...), rápido y con claridad de ideas. Todo correcto.


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (16 Feb 2017)

Trato en mano con *kawalimit.*
Todo muy cordial y correcto. Muy recomendable!


----------



## kawalimit (16 Feb 2017)

Trato en mano con HeuroVurvuja. Todo genial, un placer tratar con él


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (20 Feb 2017)

Trato en mano con *Baalbek*.
Todo perfecto... un placer conocerte!


----------



## Baalbek (20 Feb 2017)

Trato hecho con HeuroVurvuja, un placer conocerte tb!, y todo fenomenal en cuanto a calidad de las piezas y puntualidad y facilidad para quedar.


----------



## pamarvilla (22 Feb 2017)

Nuevo trato a distancia con Necho. Como siempre: todo perfecto.


----------



## Orooo (22 Feb 2017)

Otro trato con necho. 
Todo perfecto.


----------



## Morsa (22 Feb 2017)

Trato a distancia con Heurovurvuja. Todo perfecto: rápido, cordial y el género a la altura de las expectativas.

Gracias!


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (22 Feb 2017)

Trato a distancia con Morsa.
Excelente comunicación y un placer!


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2017)

Nuevo trato realizado con necho. Como siempre todo muy correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## mrman (1 Mar 2017)

Trato realizado con Baalbek. Todo correcto! :Aplauso:


----------



## Baalbek (2 Mar 2017)

Trato realizado con *mrman*, muy buena comunicación y todo perfecto tb!


----------



## mrman (3 Mar 2017)

Trato con HeuroVurvuja. Comunicación excelente y todo muy cordial, recomendable!


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (3 Mar 2017)

Trato en mano con *mrman*.

Comunicación rápida y fluida. Muy cordial. Recomendable!


----------



## Trempallamps (8 Mar 2017)

Trato con Mundofila, correcto, rapido y 100%100 fiable


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (8 Mar 2017)

Trato a distancia con *puntodecontrol*.

Excelente comunicación y pago rapidísimo.

Muy recomendable.


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Mar 2017)

HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *puntodecontrol*.
> 
> Excelente comunicación y pago rapidísimo.
> 
> Muy recomendable.



Trato con *HeuroVurvuja PERFECTO*.

Forero de fiar y cumplidor, ojala todos fueran así.


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Mar 2017)

Baalbek dijo:


> Trato realizado con *mrman*, muy buena comunicación y todo perfecto tb!



Tienes el buzón lleno para enviarte privis.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (29 Mar 2017)

Trato en mano con Baalbek. Todo perfecto


----------



## Angelillo23 (3 Abr 2017)

Compra realizada a Baalbek. 
Todo correcto, ha estado atento al envío y el embalaje del envio es a prueba de guerra nuclear


----------



## Baalbek (5 Abr 2017)

Trato hecho con *Angelillo23* y *Gol D. Roger* todo muy bien en ambos casos


----------



## Bocanegra (6 Abr 2017)

Trato con *necho *

EXCELENTE


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2017)

Nuevo trato realizado con necho. Como siempre todo perfecto.


----------



## orcelis (9 Abr 2017)

Trato realizado con Necho. Impecable. No falla nunca.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2017)

Nuevo trato realizado con necho. Impecable.

Saludos.


----------



## Trempallamps (5 May 2017)

Trato con miaavg, en mano, perfecto como siempre fiable y un caballero.

---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 20:22 ----------

Mundofila, trato perfecto y rapido.


----------



## silverbio (6 May 2017)

Trato a distancia con Brigante 88 (Tony Montana). Mas que perfecto.
No solo es un gran profesional, me ha demostrado ser una gran persona.
Deseando hacer nuevas operaciones con el.


----------



## brigante 88 (9 May 2017)

Muchas gracias se agradecen tus palabras, un placer tratar con personas como tu por la facilidad para llevar a cabo el trato. A la proxima trato en mano con unas cervezas de por medio.

Un cordial saludo. 






silverbio dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Brigante 88 (Tony Montana). Mas que perfecto.
> No solo es un gran profesional, me ha demostrado ser una gran persona.
> Deseando hacer nuevas operaciones con el.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2017)

Nuevo trato realizado con necho. Todo muy correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (17 May 2017)

Trato con Heurovurvuja genial, muy amable y de buen trato.


----------



## Nuts (18 May 2017)

Trato en mano con adriansan y a distancia con
HeuroVurvuja, todo perfecto.


----------



## Orooo (18 May 2017)

Buenas noches.

Simplemente por dar una idea:

Se podria hacer de alguna manera el hilo con el nombre de todos los que han vendido y al lado los nombres de los foreros con el trato realizado y el numero de veces. 
O de una manera mas discreta el nombre de usuarios que han vendido y al lado un nunero de veces que han vendido.

Es motivo por lo que expongo esto es para hacer mas facil la localizacion de esos foreros para ver si son fiables o no, o si son nuevos pero aun no han vendido. Se hace muy dificil localizar a un forero que quizas ha vendido hace unos años y puede tener una buena oferta pero no sabes si ya ha vendido o no.

No se si me explico...


Personalmente un forero ofrecio unas onzas a muy buen precio, pero no encontraba informacion de ese usuario.


----------



## coque42 (20 May 2017)

Trato en mano con HeuroVurvuja, inmejorablemente bueno, 100% recomendable.


----------



## Macbeth (1 Jun 2017)

Trato por correo con *HeuroVurvuja*. 
Buena comunicación y envío muy rápido. Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## pamarvilla (3 Jun 2017)

orcelis dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Impecable. No falla nunca.



Cierto. Nuevo trato a distancia, cerrado a plena satisfacción.
:Aplauso:


----------



## Avanzadilla (12 Jun 2017)

Trato más que excelente con miaavg
Un placer conocer gente tan interesante.


----------



## silverbio (1 Jul 2017)

Doble trato con Necho... mas que excelente...


----------



## TDT' (15 Jul 2017)

He comprado a Tichy. Trato estupendo en persona y ningún problema.


----------



## Tichy (16 Jul 2017)

Trato en mano con TDT, rápido y totalmente satisfactorio.


----------



## silverbio (18 Jul 2017)

Otra vez Andorrano...un proveedor TOP


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2017)

Nuevo trato realizado con necho: Perfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Trempallamps (7 Ago 2017)

Trato con pep007, en mano, perfecto.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 17:28 ----------

Trato con Pelopo, 100x100 de fiar.


----------



## Pelopo (18 Ago 2017)

Trato a distancia con Trempallamps todo perfecto un placer.


Trato con necho todo perfecto.


----------



## pamarvilla (23 Ago 2017)

Trato hecho a distancia con *Necho*, como siempre: rápido y todo perfecto.


----------



## silverbio (28 Ago 2017)

Trato a distancia con Pep007...perfecto.


----------



## Trempallamps (26 Sep 2017)

Trato con mundofila, todo perfecto.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2017 at 17:06 ----------

Trato con Pelopo, todo perfecto como siempre, gracias a Nickleessss que ha haceho e intermediario, los dos 100x100 fiables, aunque ya lo,sabeis.


----------



## Trempallamps (27 Sep 2017)

Trato con Pelopo, siendo Nickless el mensajero, trato perfecto y entrega tambien, 100x100 fiables, pero eso ya lo sabeis.


----------



## Pelopo (2 Oct 2017)

Trato a distancia con trempallans con la ayuda de nickless.
Muchas gracias a los dos un placer. Todo perfecto


----------



## Gorgoth (14 Nov 2017)

Trato por correo con Pep007 , todo perfecto. La comunicación perfecto y una gran persona. Muy Recomendable!


----------



## Bullion (15 Nov 2017)

aprendiz_de_metalero dijo:


> Trato en mano con *Baalbek *. Puntual, serio y 100% de confianza



Idem para mí.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2017)

Trato realizado con conde84. Todo perfecto. Vendedor muy recomendable.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (20 Nov 2017)

Trato con fernandojcg, todo correctisimo, sin ningun problema.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2017)

Trato realizado con necho. Todo perfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## rojiblanco (23 Nov 2017)

Trato realizado con Pelopo, todo a la perfección (información, comunicación, atención, embalaje). Vendedor recomendable.


----------



## Pelopo (23 Nov 2017)

Trato a distancia con Rojiblanco, todo perfecto formal y muy buena comunicación.


----------



## alvono (23 Nov 2017)

Trato realizado con Trempallamps, todo perfecto :Aplauso:


----------



## orcelis (24 Nov 2017)

Otro trato realizado con Pelopo. Formal y serio como siempre. Muy, muy recomendable.


----------



## Pelopo (24 Nov 2017)

trato a distancia con Orcelis muy satisfactorio, todo genial


----------



## Trempallamps (24 Nov 2017)

Trato en persona con Alvono, todo perfecto, afable y buena conversación. Recomendable 100x100.


----------



## orcelis (4 Dic 2017)

Intercambios con pedro.rgo. Todo perfecto. Sin problema alguno todo lo contrario.


----------



## alvono (11 Dic 2017)

Trato con nicklessss, todo perfecto


----------



## currigrino (22 Dic 2017)

Trato en persona con coque42 y Sonny. 

Todo perfecto. pena de fechas extrañas, sino hubiera estado muy bien charlar un poco mas sobre temas burbujiles.


----------



## coque42 (24 Dic 2017)

currigrino dijo:


> Trato en persona con coque42 y Sonny.
> 
> Todo perfecto. pena de fechas extrañas, sino hubiera estado muy bien charlar un poco mas sobre temas burbujiles.



Trato excelente con currigrino, un tío muy majo y serio para hacer negocios. 100% recomendable.

También con anterioridad he hecho varios tratos con Sonny y también excelente.


----------



## Sonny (27 Dic 2017)

currigrino dijo:


> Trato en persona con coque42 y Sonny.
> 
> Todo perfecto. pena de fechas extrañas, sino hubiera estado muy bien charlar un poco mas sobre temas burbujiles.





coque42 dijo:


> Trato excelente con currigrino, un tío muy majo y serio para hacer negocios. 100% recomendable.
> 
> También con anterioridad he hecho varios tratos con Sonny y también excelente.



Igualmente.
Un placer tratar tanto con *crurrigrino *como con *coque42*.

Y ya aprovechando, en cuanto al resto de transacciones previas, experiencias excelentes con:
*MIP
mundofila
brigante 88
asqueado
*
De total confianza.


----------



## MIP (27 Dic 2017)

Quedé muy contento con el elefante de Somalia que me mandó *Villalta*, un placer tratar con él.


----------



## la eterna duda (4 Mar 2018)

Venta en mano con el forero *Pintxen*.
Trato correcto y agradable conversación.
100% recomendable.


----------



## silverbio (7 Mar 2018)

Nuevo trato con Necho...El dorado coins....impecable como siempre...un must.


----------



## Gorgoth (16 Abr 2018)

Trato por correo con necho ( dorado coins ), todo perfecto. Muy buena comunicación y genial el embalaje.

Toda una garantía de compra! Un placer


----------



## alvono (1 May 2018)

Trato en mano con *Vize*, todo perfecto.


----------



## Vize (6 May 2018)

alvono dijo:


> Trato en mano con *Vize*, todo perfecto.



Seriedad, buena comunicación y puntualidad,
gracias *alvono *, fue un placer tratar contigo


----------



## rojiblanco (19 Jul 2018)

Trato hecho con Pelopo, todo a la perfección, envio rápido, muy buena comunicación, recomendable.


----------



## Pelopo (25 Jul 2018)

rojiblanco dijo:


> Trato hecho con Pelopo, todo a la perfección, envio rápido, muy buena comunicación, recomendable.



Todo a la perfección, un placer.


----------



## adriansan (2 Ago 2018)

Trato por correo con *SantiAg*. Todo perfecto. Muy atento a la hora de hacer el pago, y muy comunicativo. Lo recomiendo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2018)

Tratos realizados con necho y mundofila. Todo correcto. Recomendables.

Saludos.


----------



## SantiAg (5 Ago 2018)

adriansan dijo:


> Trato por correo con *SantiAg*. Todo perfecto. Muy atento a la hora de hacer el pago, y muy comunicativo. Lo recomiendo



Trato a distancia con adriansan. Buena comunicación y muy buen entendimiento con una cómoda y fácil negociación. Rapidísimo en el envío e increíblemente bien embalado. Un placer haber hecho tratos con él.


----------



## Tichy (15 Oct 2018)

Nuevo intercambio con *mundofila* y nuevamente todo correcto.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2018)

Nuevo trato realizado con necho. Todo muy correcto, como siempre.

Saludos.


----------



## casaire (8 Nov 2018)

Trato en mano hecho con Muhammad_ali.
Todo perfecto y buena sintonía. Buen tipo,buena conversación y estupendo café. Charla amigable y muchas coincidencias en todo.Un placer y totalmente recomendable.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2018)

Nuevo trato realizado con necho. Perfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## bk001 (5 Ene 2019)

compra hecha en el andorrano, ya se que no es forero ( o eso creo).Como muchos foreros compran ahí y ha surgido un "pero" , pues lo pongo aquí.

El "pero": 

Compro esta tonalidad






Me mandan esta otra:






Ya iré actualizando si me lo resuelven.


----------



## bk001 (5 Ene 2019)

Si es como dices, comentario *NEGATIVO*, para el andorrano, pues. El producto ofertado difiere del recibido , bastante. Tanto que me parece imposible sacar una foto de esa moneda y de la otra tonalidad ,sin retoque con programa fotográfico.

Yo mismo tengo un calibrador de monitor(monaco by x-rite Ezcolor Suite), para evitar problemas con temas de color. Si vendes oro de coleccionista, lo menos que me espero es una foto "fiel" a la realidad.

Un calibrador de monitor cuesta 100€ leñes y te aseguras que lo que ofertas tiene el color exacto. A mi me daba igual comprar canguros, soberanos,filarmónicas...


----------



## MIP (5 Ene 2019)

Los soberanos recientes son más como lo segundo (tono cobrizo). No pasa nada, es normal y tienen el mismo contenido en oro. 

Si quieres soberanos de tono más dorado busca los que sean de 1930 hacia atrás.


----------



## kragh (7 Ene 2019)

Trato realizado por correo con Notrabajo34. Todo correcto y recomendable. Un saludo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2019)

kragh dijo:


> Trato realizado por correo con Notrabajo34. Todo correcto y recomendable. Un saludo.




Muchas gracias, igualmente Kragh muy serio, buena comunicacion, todo estupendo como comprador.


----------



## El hombre bala (19 Ene 2019)

Trato en mano con ANBAL y todo perfecto,gran comprador,serio y totalmente recomendable como comprador.


----------



## anbal (20 Ene 2019)

El hombre bala dijo:


> Trato en mano con ANBAL y todo perfecto,gran comprador,serio y totalmente recomendable como comprador.



Recomiendo a EL HOMBRE BALA como vendedor, es atento, transparente y formal. El trato en mano fue muy bien. Tiene un cuidado exquisito que se nota en la calidad de las monedas que me vendió.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2019)

Nuevo trato realizado con necho. Como siempre, todo perfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Mar 2019)

Trato hecho en mano con Acredito, excelente persona, muy serio, todo ha salido estupendo, todo el material que me ha traido perfecto, muchisimas gracias.


----------



## quaver (8 Mar 2019)

Trato a distancia con Alvono. Serio, rápido. Buena comunicación.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2019)

Otro trato más realizado con necho. Perfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Condemor (26 Mar 2019)

Trato en mano hecho con Demokratos. Todo perfecto, excelente comunicación.


----------



## trisqueljb (4 Abr 2019)

Trato con Necho impecable


----------



## trisqueljb (4 Abr 2019)

Trato con Conde 84 todo perfecto


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2019)

Trato realizado con skippy y del que no tenía referencias recientes. La verdad, es que me he llevado una agradable sorpresa: persona muy seria, excelente comunicación, monedas en buen estado, envío rápido y bien protegido. Muy recomendable.


----------



## skipyy (13 Abr 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Trato realizado con skippy y del que no tenía referencias recientes. La verdad, es que me he llevado una agradable sorpresa: persona muy seria, excelente comunicación, monedas en buen estado, envío rápido y bien protegido. Muy recomendable.



Muchas gracias compañero.

Por mi parte igual, transacción perfecta, puntual, comunicativo... recomendable 100%


----------



## walkerheras (13 Abr 2019)

trato con pelopo a distancia , todo perfecto y buenas monedas. gracias


----------



## Pelopo (13 Abr 2019)

walkerheras dijo:


> trato con pelopo a distancia , todo perfecto y buenas monedas. gracias



Todo perfecto, gracias compañero.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2019)

Trato realizado con Dracma Metales. Me ha sorprendido muy agradablemente. La recomiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (28 May 2019)

Condemor dijo:


> Trato en mano hecho con Demokratos. Todo perfecto, excelente comunicación.



Habéis follado?


----------



## Pelopo (27 Jun 2019)

Trato a distancia con Acondefer, todo perfecto


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2019)

Nuevo trato con necho. Perfecto como siempre.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2019)

Nuevo trato con necho. Todo tan correcto como SIEMPRE.

Saludos.


----------



## alvono (25 Jul 2019)

Operación de *alvono* con *meliflua* todo perfecto.


----------



## MIP (1 Ago 2019)

Trato hecho con @BaNGo, todo estupendo y ademas un placer conocerle personalmente aunque fuese un breve encuentro.


----------



## pep007 (6 Ago 2019)

Trato a distancia con Casaire. Excelente. Ha batido el record, en 24 horas me han llegado los lingotes. Lastima no tener mas fiat para cambiarselo por dinero!
En cuanto cobre le compro de nuevo.


----------



## skipyy (4 Sep 2019)

Trato realizado con Scouser, transacción perfecta, comunicación fluida, envío rápido y bien embalado. 

Un placer


----------



## Scouser (4 Sep 2019)

skipyy dijo:


> Trato realizado con Scouser, transacción perfecta, comunicación fluida, envío rápido y bien embalado.
> 
> Un placer



Igualmente


----------



## Scouser (4 Sep 2019)

Trato a distancia con Skipyy. Reitero lo que ha dicho él. Transacción perfecta, comunicación fluida y pago rápido


----------



## Higadillas (5 Sep 2019)

Trato a distancia con @*DraghiEmpire 

Excelente en todo*


----------



## skipyy (9 Sep 2019)

Trato a distancia con @Higadillas 
Pago rápido, comunicación fluida, recomendable 100%


----------



## Higadillas (10 Sep 2019)

skipyy dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @Higadillas
> Pago rápido, comunicación fluida, recomendable 100%




Lo mismo digo compañero!


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Sep 2019)

Trato a distancia con @Scouser perfecto, muy amable y rápido

100% recomendable


Namasté


----------



## Scouser (12 Sep 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @Scouser perfecto, muy amable y rápido
> 
> 100% recomendable
> 
> ...



Gracias.


----------



## Scouser (12 Sep 2019)

Igualmente un placer tratar con berciano 230
Muy recomendable


----------



## silverados (24 Sep 2019)

Trato en mano con Skipyy. Todo perfecto, buena persona, trato excelente, comunicación fluida, 100% recomendado.


----------



## skipyy (24 Sep 2019)

silverados dijo:


> Trato en mano con Skipyy. Todo perfecto, buena persona, trato excelente, comunicación fluida, 100% recomendado.



Igualmente, un placer tratar con silverados, persona fiable, honesta, seria; realmente ha sido un placer.


----------



## fran69 (24 Sep 2019)

Trato a distancia con casarte, todo perfecto y muy rápido en el envío, gracias.


----------



## fran69 (24 Sep 2019)

fran69 dijo:


> Trato a distancia con casaire, todo perfecto y muy rápido en el envío, gracias.


----------



## fran69 (24 Sep 2019)

Casaire, me modificó el corrector.


----------



## skipyy (25 Sep 2019)

Trato a distancia realizado con donmera, transacción perfecta, un placer!!


----------



## casaire (25 Sep 2019)

fran69 dijo:


> Casaire, me modificó el corrector.



Trato perfecto con Fran. Todo genial .Muchísimas gracias Fran.


----------



## Donmera (25 Sep 2019)

skipyy dijo:


> Trato a distancia realizado con donmera, transacción perfecta, un placer!!



Lo mismo digo. El comprador perfecto, sin prisas, con ganas de buscar soluciones y sin poner ningún problema. 100% recomendable.


----------



## brigante 88 (30 Sep 2019)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Trato en persona con brigante 88. Totalmente recomendable, seriedad y afabilidad a partes iguales. Cumplidor y, lo que es mejor, buen conversador. El único punto "negativo" es que nos liamos a charlar y se me fue el santo al cielo llegando tarde a una cita posterior.
> 
> Muchas gracias por todo. Un abrazo.



Muchas gracias "Bruce Lee" un placer por mi parte poder haber tratado contigo, y por supuesto es agradable poder tener una conversación tan amena.
Saludos y nos vemos cuando quieras.


----------



## skipyy (2 Oct 2019)

Trato realizado con @Donmera a distancia, 100% recomendable, trato perfecto.


----------



## Aceituno (2 Oct 2019)

Trato realizado con @Baalbek a distancia. Todo perfecto y empaquetado capaz de resistir explosiones!!


----------



## Baalbek (2 Oct 2019)

Trato realizado con @Aceituno ,muy buena comunicación y un placer realizar trato a distancia con él.


----------



## kragh (2 Oct 2019)

Trato realizado con *brigante 88 *a distancia. Todo correcto.


----------



## Muttley (2 Oct 2019)

Trato a distancia con Scouser.
Todo impecable. No se esperaba menos de un forero con esta trayectoria.
Envío rapídisimo. Embalaje perfecto. Comunicación rápida y fluida.
Un seguro del foro para la compraventa.


----------



## Donmera (3 Oct 2019)

skipyy dijo:


> Trato realizado con @Donmera a distancia, 100% recomendable, trato perfecto.



Le he comprado a distancia, producto genuino. 100% confiable. Un placer señor @skipyy : )


----------



## Erzam (4 Oct 2019)

Trato realizado con el compañero Jebediah.
Todo perfecto. Un 10.


----------



## Jebediah (4 Oct 2019)

Erzam dijo:


> Trato realizado con el compañero Jebediah.
> Todo perfecto. Un 10.



Lo mismo para ti compañero @Erzam en nuestro trato a distancia. Pago inmediato y total confianza desde el principio. Un placer!


----------



## Berciano230 (4 Oct 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Lo mismo para ti compañero @Erzam en nuestro trato a distancia. Pago inmediato y total confianza desde el principio. Un placer!



Te escribí un privado a los diez minutos de poner las monedas de plata en venta  


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (4 Oct 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Te escribí un privado a los diez minutos de poner las monedas de plata en venta
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Me hizo la transferencia enseguida, lo siento. Si te interesa tengo una Kookaburra de 1kg, 630€ envío incluído.

1 Kilo Kookaburra | Plata | 2017 | CoinInvest


----------



## skipyy (5 Oct 2019)

Trato en mano con el forero @bk001 

Transacción perfecta, serio y puntual, ha sido un placer.


----------



## Goldman (7 Oct 2019)

Trato realizado en mano con @Núm3r0 7

Una persona de 10, respetuosa, atenta y muy agradable. Además hemos tenido una charla muy interesante y amena. En definitiva, un forero de fiar.


----------



## Núm3r0 7 (7 Oct 2019)

Un placer hacer trato con una persona entendida y honesta como @Goldman. Agradable charla y agradable persona.
Ojalá podamos repetir más veces.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## bk001 (8 Oct 2019)

skipyy dijo:


> Trato en mano con el forero @bk001
> 
> Transacción perfecta, serio y puntual, ha sido un placer.



Trato perfecto. Solo faltó algo de tiempo para tomar un café, iba yo justillo de tiempo.
Saludos


----------



## skipyy (21 Oct 2019)

Trato realizado a distancia con el forero @Núm3r0 7 

Gran persona, máxima seriedad, atento y comunicativo, un gran placer.


----------



## Núm3r0 7 (21 Oct 2019)

skipyy dijo:


> Trato realizado a distancia con el forero @Núm3r0 7
> 
> Gran persona, máxima seriedad, atento y comunicativo, un gran placer.



Buen trato a distancia con el forero @skipyy 
Calidad y precio, inmediatez en el envío y total seriedad.
Embalaje discreto y sólido, a prueba de bombas.
Persona entendida, agradable y cordial.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Nov 2019)

Otro vendedor de 10 es el compañero* mundofila. *Muy recomendable, fiable y resolutivo. 

Gracias por todo. Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2019)

Nuevo trato con *necho*. Todo perfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## alvono (30 Nov 2019)

Trato con *luca* y todo fenomenal


----------



## skipyy (10 Dic 2019)

Trato hecho a distancia con @Karlillos

Transacción perfecta, buena comunicación, bien embalado y envío rápido, persona seria y atenta, totalmente recomendable.


----------



## Karlillos (10 Dic 2019)

Trato a distancia con @skipyy, fiable y rápido. Todo perfecto, 100% recomendable.


----------



## Eldenegro (10 Dic 2019)

Pedido realizado a @necho y perfecto como siempre

Enviado desde mi aparato de geolocalización portàtil que uso como teléfono


----------



## Eldenegro (10 Dic 2019)

Pedido realizado a @necho y perfecto como siempre

Enviado desde mi aparato de geolocalización portàtil que uso como teléfono


----------



## skipyy (14 Dic 2019)

Trato en mano con @alejandrojuan 

Transacción perfecta, serio y puntual, hemos tenido una corta pero agradable charla.


----------



## alejandrojuan (15 Dic 2019)

skipyy dijo:


> Trato en mano con @alejandrojuan
> 
> Transacción perfecta, serio y puntual, hemos tenido una corta pero agradable charla.



Transacción perfecta con skipyy, es un tio honrado, puntual y fiable


----------



## Faramir (18 Dic 2019)

Trato a distancia con mundofila, muy buena comunicación, envío rapidisimo, excelente embalaje, y las monedas impecables. Espero seguir realizando tratos con él.


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Dic 2019)

Trato con @necho perfecto!!! Pedido recibido 100%


----------



## csan (28 Dic 2019)

Trato a distancia con @casaire. Todo perfecto y rapidísimo.


----------



## casaire (28 Dic 2019)

csan dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @casaire. Todo perfecto y rapidísimo.



Igualmente. Trato perfecto.


----------



## Kid (29 Dic 2019)

Trato en mano con @menok.
Transacción perfecta y rápida.


----------



## menok (29 Dic 2019)

Kid dijo:


> Trato en mano con @menok.
> Transacción perfecta y rápida.



@Kid Igualmente, todo correcto!


----------



## NicoTesla (10 Ene 2020)

Trato en mano con casaire hace un par de semanas.
Todo perfecto.


----------



## NicoTesla (10 Ene 2020)

Trato por correo con mundofila.
Rapidez y profesionalidad.


----------



## skipyy (25 Ene 2020)

Trato en mano con @alejandrojuan

Transacción perfecta, serio y puntual, un placer.


----------



## skipyy (25 Ene 2020)

Trato en mano con el forero @bk001

Transacción perfecta, serio y puntual, ha sido un placer.


----------



## skipyy (26 Ene 2020)

Trato en mano con el forero @Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ 

Transacción perfecta, puntual, serio y agradable. Ha sido un placer


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (26 Ene 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Trato en mano con el forero @Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕
> 
> Transacción perfecta, puntual, serio y agradable. Ha sido un placer



Igualmente jefe.


----------



## skipyy (31 Ene 2020)

Trato en mano con el forero @edrehe 

Transacción perfecta, tenía reticencias debido a que no tenía mensajes en el foro, pero me alegro de haber accedido al trato. 

Persona transparente y honesta, puntual y seria, ha sido un placer.


----------



## alejandrojuan (31 Ene 2020)

Repito transaccion con @skippy, fiable, puntual y buena gente


----------



## edrehe (2 Feb 2020)

Trato en persona con Skipyy. Serio en el acuerdo y manteniendo las condiciones pactadas. Un placer coincidir con personas serias y decentes en los tiempos que corren.


skipyy dijo:


> Trato en mano con el forero @edrehe
> 
> Transacción perfecta, tenía reticencias debido a que no tenía mensajes en el foro, pero me alegro de haber accedido al trato.
> 
> Persona transparente y honesta, puntual y seria, ha sido un placer.


----------



## asqueado (19 Feb 2020)

Trato hecho a distancia con berciano 230
Buena comunicacion, embalaje perfecto, transacion perfecta, fiable y rapido, totalmente recomendable 100%
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (24 Feb 2020)

otro trato en persona con @skipyy y que sean muchos más


----------



## skipyy (24 Feb 2020)

Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕ dijo:


> otro trato en persona con @skipyy y que sean muchos más



Muchas gracias, un placer, forero serio recomendable 100%


----------



## Silver94 (26 Feb 2020)

Trato a distancia con @skipyy Todo perfecto, comunicación, moneda, embalaje, ha sido rápido...
100% recomendable


----------



## skipyy (26 Feb 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @skipyy Todo perfecto, comunicación, moneda, embalaje, ha sido rápido...
> 100% recomendable



Ha sido un placer hacer el trato contigo, transacción perfecta, forero serio y formal. 

Totalmente recomendable


----------



## Berciano230 (29 Feb 2020)

Trato a distancia con @brigante 88 perfecto. Todo correcto rapidez y buena comunicación. 
Recomendable 100%


----------



## brigante 88 (1 Mar 2020)

Igualmente "Berciano 230" un placer realizar un trato con usted, seriedad y comunicación magnífica. Gracias por tu confianza.


----------



## nicklessss (13 Mar 2020)

Trato en mano con @Kaput 
Todo perfecto. Rápido, serio y puntual.


----------



## schopenhauer (19 Mar 2020)

Mira, dado que ahora te dedicas a dar lecciones con comentarios comportandote como si fueses el guardian de la puerta del banco de españa por tener en venta 5 monedas voy a publicar este mensaje para que los demas foreros tengan claro con quien negocian en un futuro.
Aprovecho tambien para presentarme en el foro ya que aunque llevo tiempo registrado me dedico exclusivamente a leeros y nunca habia participado porque no habia tenido necesidad, ni tiempo, ni dinero para invertir. 

Profesionalmente y sin dar muchos detalles, trabajo en politica monetaria en un gran banco y estoy especializado en riesgos de mercado (operacional en renta fija sobre todo, aunque estoy haciendo mis pinitos ultimamente en materias primas y tipo de cambio) , durante estos meses he estado invirtiendo en oro y plata (papel) hasta que este mes por razones que todos conocemos me ha sido imposible y viendo el mensaje del forero que vive en granada me anime a enviarle un mensaje para desvirgarme en lo que son los tratos en mano. 
Incluyo la conversacion para que juzgueis por vosotros mismos si he actuado mal o si es motivo para tratarme como un despojo como ha hecho el usuario Notrabajo34:
-Hola

Soy el muchacho del foro

yo: Hola que tal

Coméntame, que oro tienes?

Tienes referencias de otros tratos?

Notrabajo34: Pues imagino que si

Ya le he vendido a varios

Aunque la mayoría de la gente no pone nada pk no quieren que nadie sepa lo que compran

También he comprado por el Foro cosas yo

yo: Bueno, con decirme algún usuario con el que hayas tratado para preguntarle qué tal me conformo

Y cuéntame, que monedas de oro te quedan?

el: Venga te deseo suerte

yo: Muy bonito el pájaro (foto de perfil de un pajaro muy bonito que tenia)

el: No voy a dar nombres de a quien le vendo

Un saludo

yo:No entiendo nada

Xd

Despues de esto me ha bloqueado directamente, yo no voy a entrar si ha actuado bien o no (que seguramente el lo haya hecho bien y siguiendo las reglas del mercado en mano, que desconozco totalmente), pero me parece un trato de una calidad humana lamentable no, lo siguiente y sinceramente con personas asi no pienso tratar mas en mano en el futuro y si esto es lo que tiene que ofrecerme el famoso compañerismo entre metaleros del que soleis hablar en el foro me he llevado una gran decepcion.

Me quedo aqui por un tiempo leyendoos, para seguir aprendiendo y aunque esta primera experiencia ha sido horrible espero que en el futuro pueda participar más e incluso llegado el momento aportar mi conocimiento en macro. Ademas, soy consciente de que la he podido cagar y pido perdon al forero Notrabajo34, los demás si podeis decirme en que la he cagado estaria muy contento de leeros ya que incluso le he escrito a el por privado y me ha dado largas.

Un saludo amigos!!


----------



## frankie83 (20 Mar 2020)

schopenhauer dijo:


> Mira, dado que ahora te dedicas a dar lecciones con comentarios comportandote como si fueses el guardian de la puerta del banco de españa por tener en venta 5 monedas voy a publicar este mensaje para que los demas foreros tengan claro con quien negocian en un futuro.
> Aprovecho tambien para presentarme en el foro ya que aunque llevo tiempo registrado me dedico exclusivamente a leeros y nunca habia participado porque no habia tenido necesidad, ni tiempo, ni dinero para invertir.
> 
> Profesionalmente y sin dar muchos detalles, trabajo en politica monetaria en un gran banco y estoy especializado en riesgos de mercado (operacional en renta fija sobre todo, aunque estoy haciendo mis pinitos ultimamente en materias primas y tipo de cambio) , durante estos meses he estado invirtiendo en oro y plata (papel) hasta que este mes por razones que todos conocemos me ha sido imposible y viendo el mensaje del forero que vive en granada me anime a enviarle un mensaje para desvirgarme en lo que son los tratos en mano.
> ...



Posiblemente yo tampoco hubiera hecho trato con ese señor, la prepotencia emana de sus posts y no sé porque no me sorprende nada que hayas tenido problemas con él. De todas formas insisto, ahora NO es el momento de ir por allí a buscar metal, maxime si como dices ya tienes. En periodos normales, cualquier tienda te puede proveer de lo que buscas


----------



## Higadillas (20 Mar 2020)

Trato con @skipyy , como en otras ocasiones todo genial. Eso sí, ojo con correos, retrasan envíos y en mi caso tuve que ir a recogerlo a la central.

Feliz cuarententa metaleros


----------



## skipyy (20 Mar 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Trato con @skipyy , como en otras ocasiones todo genial. Eso sí, ojo con correos, retrasan envíos y en mi caso tuve que ir a recogerlo a la central.
> 
> Feliz cuarententa metaleros



Trato con @Higadillas 

Transacción perfecta, aunque como comenta el compañero debido a la situación actual se ha demorado un poco y no entregaban en su zona.


----------



## skipyy (8 Abr 2020)

Trato a distancia con el forero @fran69

Transacción perfecta, serio y formal, ha sido un placer.


----------



## fran69 (8 Abr 2020)

Trato a distancia con Skippy, todo perfecto muy serio y formalidad en trato, un placer.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Abr 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> Posiblemente yo tampoco hubiera hecho trato con ese señor, la prepotencia emana de sus posts y no sé porque no me sorprende nada que hayas tenido problemas con él. De todas formas insisto, ahora NO es el momento de ir por allí a buscar metal, maxime si como dices ya tienes. En periodos normales, cualquier tienda te puede proveer de lo que buscas



Nadie ha tenido problemas con nadie, simplemente me pide datos que no voy a dar y corto rapidisimamente con la conversacion..

He acertado plenamente al cortar esa conversacion pues mira que rapido ha venido a poner la mini conversacion que he tenido con el.

El que haga algun trato conmigo puede estar tranquilo no voy a dar sus datos a nadie que me los pida,

Que venga una cuenta que no participa en el foro con 8 mesajes en dos años a pedir nombres o nick de gente con la que he hecho tratos para preguntar que tal le ha ido o no le ha ido conmigo.......

Tengo un sexto sentido cuando hablo con gente por internet y si no me inspira confianza corto rapidamente, me puedo equivocar o no, pero estoy en mi derecho de no querer seguir hablando con alguien, desearle toda la suerte del mundo y que busque sus compras en otro lugar.

Por cierto han venido varios en el mismo plan en los ultimos dias.


----------



## Berciano230 (9 Abr 2020)

Trato a distancia con @Chila perfecto. Muy buena comunicación, embalaje y rapidez. 100% recomendable.


----------



## skipyy (16 Abr 2020)

Trato a distancia realizado con @arbones 

Transacción perfecta, persona agradable y formal, totalmente recomendable.


----------



## arbones (16 Abr 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Trato a distancia realizado con @arbones
> 
> Transacción perfecta, persona agradable y formal, totalmente recomendable.




Todo perfecto, bien embaladas, muy atento a todas las dudas, envio rapido y sin problema

recomendable 100%


----------



## Berciano230 (17 Abr 2020)

Trato a distancia con @Scouser como siempre perfecto y de confianza, muy rapido.
100% recomendado


----------



## Erzam (17 Abr 2020)

Trato a distancia con @skipyy 

Todo ha sido perfecto, desde el trato hasta el embalaje.


----------



## skipyy (17 Abr 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @skipyy
> 
> Todo ha sido perfecto, desde el trato hasta el embalaje.



Igualmente compañero, ha sido un placer; transacción perfecta.


----------



## fran69 (17 Abr 2020)

Trato a distancia con skipyy, todo perfecto. 
Gracias.


----------



## Covid Bryant (17 Abr 2020)

esto que es como el cruising?


----------



## skipyy (17 Abr 2020)

fran69 dijo:


> Trato a distancia con skipyy, todo perfecto.
> Gracias.



Trato a distancia con Fran69, gran persona, agradable, cercana y seria.


----------



## mazinger-z (18 Abr 2020)

Trato con Skipyy todo perfecto y bien comunicado
Un saludo.


----------



## hazaña (11 May 2020)

Otro trato con Skippy, en persona, buena comunicación y serio, además un placer charlar con el. Recomendado.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (15 May 2020)

Trato realizado con skippy, por correo, todo tremendamente rápido y sencillo. 5 estrellas.


----------



## skipyy (15 May 2020)

hazaña dijo:


> Otro trato con Skippy, en persona, buena comunicación y serio, además un placer charlar con el. Recomendado.



Tal y como dice el compañero, hicimos trato en persona, tuvimos una charla muy amistosa, la transacción fue perfecta, totalmente recomendable.


----------



## skipyy (15 May 2020)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Trato realizado con skippy, por correo, todo tremendamente rápido y sencillo. 5 estrellas.



Trato realizado a distancia, transacción perfecta, forero muy recomendable.


----------



## luis fernandez (20 May 2020)

*brigante 88 trato a distancia...100% recomendable *


----------



## Berciano230 (20 May 2020)

Igualmente trato realizado a distancia con @MrNice perfecto, muy buena comunicación rápido 100% recomendable.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 May 2020)

trato en persona con Romanillo, buena gente, muy recomendable.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 May 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> trato en persona con Romanillo, buena gente, muy recomendable.



Estimado compañero Notrabajo34 al que tanto aprecio:

¿En serio has quedado con este señor en persona, y le has comprado su plata? ¿EN SERIO?
Estupefacto me hallo. Y yo que creía que solo era un troll en el mejor de los casos, o un posible estafador en el peor. Desde luego o tienes mas valor que cerebro o sabías algo que los demás desconocíamos. En todo caso, me quito el sombrero ante tu audacia y te felicito por el chollo conseguido gracias a ese valor. En fin, vivir para aprender.

Un abrazo de este rendido admirador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Estimado compañero Notrabajo34 al que tanto aprecio:
> 
> ¿En serio has quedado con este señor en persona, y le has comprado su plata? ¿EN SERIO?
> Estupefacto me hallo. Y yo que creía que solo era un troll en el mejor de los casos, o un posible estafador en el peor. Desde luego o tienes mas valor que cerebro o sabías algo que los demás desconocíamos. En todo caso, me quito el sombrero ante tu audacia y te felicito por el chollo conseguido gracias a ese valor. En fin, vivir para aprender.
> ...



Jaja no es para tanto, en ningun momento me arriesgue, es un muchacho que vive en Granada, yo tambien, ya le habia comprado plata hace unos años, la otra vez le compre algunas monedas de las de 12 euros.

Mucha gente en el foro parece una cosa y luego en persona son otra, incluso yo mismo soy por aqui bastante bribon y luego en persona no soy tan malo jaja

Con la gente que he quedado del foro en estos años tanto para comprar como para vender siempre han sido buena gente.


----------



## Berciano230 (23 May 2020)

Trato a distancia con @CMarlow perfecto super rápido y amable, muy recomendable.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (31 May 2020)

Nuevo realizado con skippy por correo, igualmente rápido y sencillo. De nuevo 5 estrellas.


----------



## skipyy (9 Jun 2020)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Nuevo realizado con skippy por correo, igualmente rápido y sencillo. De nuevo 5 estrellas.



Trato realizado a distancia con Teotwauki, transacción PERFECTA. 

Siento haber tardado en valorar.


----------



## edrehe (11 Jun 2020)

Intercambio realizado con MazingerZ en persona. 

Un placer coincidir con personas tan agradables, puntuales y sinceras, trato exquisito, muy recomendable.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Mazinger Z (11 Jun 2020)

edrehe dijo:


> Intercambio realizado con MazingerZ en persona.
> 
> Un placer coincidir con personas tan agradables, puntuales y sinceras, trato exquisito, muy recomendable.
> 
> Saludos al foro.



Igualmente Edrehe. Un placer conocerte y todo perfecto, buena comunicación y claridad en el planteamiento. Excelente trato. 
Totalmente recomendable.

Saludos


----------



## edrehe (25 Jun 2020)

Transacción de nuevo con el forero MazingerZ y de nuevo una excelente experiencia, 100% recomendable, puntual, serio y educado, un verdadero placer MazingerZ, ojalá podamos seguir colaborando en el futuro.


----------



## Mazinger Z (3 Jul 2020)

edrehe dijo:


> Transacción de nuevo con el forero MazingerZ y de nuevo una excelente experiencia, 100% recomendable, puntual, serio y educado, un verdadero placer MazingerZ, ojalá podamos seguir colaborando en el futuro.



Seguro que seguimos haciendo más transacciones Edrehe. Un placer igualmente. Puntual, agradable y conversaciones siempre interesantes. Absoluta seriedad. 100% recomendable.


----------



## Orooo (3 Jul 2020)

Trato realizado con Brigante 88. Ya es el segundo. Totalmente recomentable, sin problemas. Buena gente, muy buena comunicacion, seriedad, todo lo que se le pueda pedir a un vendedor/comprador serio.


----------



## Sauron1972 (5 Jul 2020)

Trato con Baloi en mano. Todo correcto, sin problemas ni sorpresas. De libro. Y con charla agradable


----------



## Aceituno (9 Jul 2020)

Trato a distancia con @brigante 88. 

Todo de 10, un placer hacer tratos con él, seguro que no será la última vez!


----------



## brigante 88 (12 Jul 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Trato realizado con Brigante 88. Ya es el segundo. Totalmente recomentable, sin problemas. Buena gente, muy buena comunicacion, seriedad, todo lo que se le pueda pedir a un vendedor/comprador serio.



Gracias, un placer por mi parte y desde luego se agradece la seriedad y la comunicación... disculpa por la tardanza en responder a la valoración...(ni me di cuenta)


----------



## brigante 88 (12 Jul 2020)

Aceituno dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @brigante 88.
> 
> Todo de 10, un placer hacer tratos con él, seguro que no será la última vez!



Gracias, el placer es mio... fantástica comunicación, la seriedad y palabra de Aceituno de "10"


----------



## Higadillas (12 Jul 2020)

Trato a distancia con @MrNice. Trato fantástico, rapidez, seriedad y confianza absoluta.


----------



## mundofila (18 Jul 2020)

Transacción realizada con Anuminas, todo correcto, rápido y sin problemas


----------



## Anuminas (19 Jul 2020)

mundofila dijo:


> Transacción realizada con Anuminas, todo correcto, rápido y sin problemas



Perfecto el trato con mundofila, buena comunicación y me llego el paquete en un solo día, muy recomendable.


----------



## brigante 88 (30 Jul 2020)

Muchas gracias, y un placer tratar contigo. 

Sin duda un compañero con quien tener plena confianza.


----------



## psychodurb (7 Ago 2020)

Trato en mano con el forero Escorpio, muy amable y todo perfecto.


----------



## Eldenegro (7 Ago 2020)

Actualizada mi lista


----------



## Escorpio (7 Ago 2020)

psychodurb dijo:


> Trato en mano con el forero Escorpio, muy amable y todo perfecto.



Gracias psychodurb, igualmente todo muy correcto. 
Un placer hacer negocios con gente así.


----------



## CMarlow (11 Ago 2020)

Venta realizada a @arbones Todo perfecto. Trato fácil y amigable. Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Ago 2020)

Compra por correo @QuepasaRey , con pago vía transferencia.

Todo perfecto, seriedad y confianza. Para repetir y recomendar.


----------



## BaNGo (13 Ago 2020)

Venta en mano con @MrNice.
Todo bien, sin contratiempos.
Un placer


----------



## El hombre bala (18 Ago 2020)

Trato a distancia con Scouser y todo perfecto,buen vendedor,totalmente recomendable.


----------



## Anuminas (20 Ago 2020)

Mi lista de valoraciones:

-Mundofila trato perfecto, buena comunicación y me llego el paquete en un solo día, muy recomendable.

-Asdasd no tenia valoraciones previas pero trato genial, me envio hasta fotos y el envio muy rápido, las monedas impecables.


----------



## Asdasd (20 Ago 2020)

Muchas gracias, @Anuminas . Te devuelvo la valoración positiva con un RÁPIDO EN EL PAGO y trato MUY AMABLE en el trato. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Ago 2020)

Trato por correo con @Berciano230 , gran forero, muy amable, comunicación excelente. 100% recomendable.


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Ago 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Trato por correo con @Berciano230 , gran forero, muy amable, comunicación excelente. 100% recomendable.



@Justo Bueno Igualmente excelente persona y comprador, muy recomendable.


----------



## Eldenegro (23 Ago 2020)

A ver, pompero, que no lo entiendes. Vienes aqui con tu pataleta y quieres que te compadezcamos. No es asi. Cuando se hacen tratos personales se han de mantener unas formas y una confianza, asi como un principio de educacion, que has roto por completo (y si tanto amenazas si quieres publico los insultos con los que has adornado tus mensajes personales que no te atreves a hacer publicos)

Como ya he hecho en anteriores ocasiones, hay gente con la que no he realizado tratos pero que sus formas no son las adecuadas, y por ello prevengo a quien quiera leer mis mensajes. No ahora, sino desde hace muchos años.

Tus formas no son las correctas, no las guardas ni tienes educacion, asi que reitero mi consejo de no tratar con un ser asi

El resto de amenazas que haces, pues yo seguire durmiendo igual que siempre, porque ni tienes sustancia, ni guardas las formas. Yo si que puedo denunciarte por insultos, pero no merece la pena, porque seria dedicarte importancia o tiempo, y no lo mereces. 

Dicho esto, pasas al ignore. Mi tiempo, y el de muchos compañeros foreros, es muchisimo mas valioso

Buenas noches


----------



## Scouser (24 Ago 2020)

Trato a distancia con Hombre Bala. Perfecto. Buen comprador. Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## Erzam (25 Ago 2020)

Trato en mano con el compañero @miaavg 

Una conversación cervecil muy amena y muy agradable, lástima que mi móvil estaba pesadito hoy. Todo un placer haber tratado con él.

No será la última charla que tengamos.


----------



## elbruce (25 Ago 2020)

aprovecho para indicar que suelo comprar a menudo el la pagina eldoradocoins y la atención, el embalaje y la rapidez son mucho mas que aceptables... muy recomendable. Al menos yo nunca he tenido problema alguno. si pides 10 monedas iguales te las mandan en tubo original de la mint. abierto...pues claro porque el tuvo original es de 20 o 25 monedas ( si pides 20 o 25 dependiendo de la moneda te las mandan en el tubo original precintado ).... si pides unidades sueltas, siempre encapsuladas...


----------



## 852 (26 Ago 2020)

Trato con el forero @brigante 88. Todo perfecto. Era mi primer trato, así que ha tenido que soportar mi bisoñez. Muchas gracias.


----------



## brigante 88 (26 Ago 2020)

Gracias a ti y por tu coonfiaza, es agradable ver que cada día somos más gente sería y de palabra los que frecuentamos estos hilos. 




852 dijo:


> Trato con el forero @brigante 88. Todo perfecto. Era mi primer trato, así que ha tenido que soportar mi bisoñez. Muchas gracias.


----------



## arbones (27 Ago 2020)

Trato con @Asdasd todo muy bien, fiable y llego todo en perfecto estado, vendedor serio y recomendable


----------



## Asdasd (27 Ago 2020)

Igualmente recomendable @arbones. Pago rápido, serio y ágil en comunicación. 100% fiable.



arbones dijo:


> Trato con @Asdasd todo muy bien, fiable y llego todo en perfecto estado, vendedor serio y recomendable


----------



## elbruce (27 Ago 2020)

Trato a distancia con Skipyy, todo perfecto .


----------



## Multinick2020 (29 Ago 2020)

Transacción a distancia con @olestalkyn
Todo correcto, envío perfectamente preparado y el material cumple las espectativas.
Gracias.


----------



## olestalkyn (29 Ago 2020)

Gracias a ti @Multinick2020 Pago rápido y comunicación fluida. Un placer.

Valoraciones de intercambio a mitad de página actualizadas Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


----------



## skipyy (29 Ago 2020)

elbruce dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Skipyy, todo perfecto .



Trato a distancia con @elbruce transacción perfecta, serio y educado.


----------



## Anuminas (3 Sep 2020)

MIS VALORACIONES:

-Mundofila trato perfecto, buena comunicación y me llego el paquete en un solo día, muy recomendable.

-Asdasd no tenia valoraciones previas pero trato genial, me envio hasta fotos y el envio muy rápido, las monedas impecables.

-Yoy-yitsu, forero de fiar pago al instante, repetiría sin duda

LAS VALORACIONES DE OTROS USUARIOS SOBRE MI



Asdasd dijo:


> Muchas gracias, @Anuminas . Te devuelvo la valoración positiva con un RÁPIDO EN EL PAGO y trato MUY AMABLE en el trato. Gracias de nuevo.





mundofila dijo:


> Transacción realizada con Anuminas, todo correcto, rápido y sin problemas


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Sep 2020)

Trato a distancia con el forero @wolker, muy atento en todo momento a que me llegara el envío correctamente. Comunicación perfecta y embalaje muy bueno. En definitiva, forero muy recomendable, serio y fiable. Gracias.


----------



## wolker (3 Sep 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Trato a distancia con el forero @wolker, muy atento en todo momento a que me llegara el envío correctamente. Comunicación perfecta y embalaje muy bueno. En definitiva, forero muy recomendable, serio y fiable. Gracias.



Muchas gracias..
"Justo Bueno". Persona muy correcta. Familiar en la conversación a la vez que sería y decidida al formalizar la transacción. Un placer.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Sep 2020)

Trato por correo con @solocomolaconcongrelos Transacción sin contratiempos y trato amable. Para comprar con confianza. 

Un saludo.


----------



## skipyy (9 Sep 2020)

Trato hecho a distancia con @Anuminas 

Transacción perfecta, buena comunicación, pago rápido, seriedad. Recomendable 100%


----------



## Anuminas (9 Sep 2020)

MIS VALORACIONES:

-Mundofila trato perfecto, buena comunicación y me llego el paquete en un solo día, muy recomendable.

-Asdasd no tenia valoraciones previas pero trato genial, me envio hasta fotos y el envio muy rápido, las monedas impecables.

-Yoy-yitsu, forero de fiar pago al instante, repetiría sin duda.

-skipyy, trato a distancia, muy majo y cumplidor, asi da gusto hacer tratos.

LAS VALORACIONES DE OTROS USUARIOS SOBRE MI 



Asdasd dijo:


> Muchas gracias, @Anuminas . Te devuelvo la valoración positiva con un RÁPIDO EN EL PAGO y trato MUY AMABLE en el trato. Gracias de nuevo.





mundofila dijo:


> Transacción realizada con Anuminas, todo correcto, rápido y sin problemas





skipyy dijo:


> Trato hecho a distancia con @Anuminas
> 
> Transacción perfecta, buena comunicación, pago rápido, seriedad. Recomendable 100%


----------



## arbones (9 Sep 2020)

trato de venta a @Anuminas 

persona fiable y trasaccion perfecta, pago rapido y muy serio 100% recomendable


----------



## Anuminas (9 Sep 2020)

MIS VALORACIONES:

- Mundofila trato perfecto, buena comunicación y me llego el paquete en un solo día, muy recomendable.

- Asdasd no tenia valoraciones previas pero trato genial, me envió hasta fotos y el envió muy rápido, las monedas impecables.

- Yoy-yitsu, forero de fiar pago al instante, repetiría sin duda.

- skipyy, trato a distancia, muy majo y cumplidor, así da gusto hacer tratos.

- arbones vendedor a distancia muy recomendable, todo perfecto y rápido.

LAS VALORACIONES DE OTROS USUARIOS SOBRE MI



Asdasd dijo:


> Muchas gracias, @Anuminas . Te devuelvo la valoración positiva con un RÁPIDO EN EL PAGO y trato MUY AMABLE en el trato. Gracias de nuevo.





mundofila dijo:


> Transacción realizada con Anuminas, todo correcto, rápido y sin problemas





skipyy dijo:


> Trato hecho a distancia con @Anuminas
> 
> Transacción perfecta, buena comunicación, pago rápido, seriedad. Recomendable 100%





arbones dijo:


> trato de venta a @Anuminas
> 
> persona fiable y trasaccion perfecta, pago rapido y muy serio 100% recomendable


----------



## Muttley (9 Sep 2020)

Trato a distancia con @wolker 
Rapidísimo envío y eso que no se lo puse “fácil” porque por razones de fuerza mayor tuve que cancelar el encuentro en mano. 
Trato muy cordial. Comunicación fluida y rápida. 
Paquete perfectamente envuelto y protegido.
Muy recomendable. Me hubiera gustado tomarme ese café con el. 
Será seguro para la próxima.


----------



## wolker (10 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @wolker
> Rapidísimo envío y eso que no se lo puse “fácil” porque por razones de fuerza mayor tuve que cancelar el encuentro en mano.
> Trato muy cordial. Comunicación fluida y rápida.
> Paquete perfectamente envuelto y protegido.
> ...




Muttley. Decisivo en la transacción.
Visión clara, con seguridad y confianza en todo el proceso.
-Nos vemos- en otra para esa cerveza, dices…
Perfecto.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (10 Sep 2020)

de qué tipo de transacciones trata este hilo?


wolker dijo:


> Muchas gracias..
> "Justo Bueno". Persona muy correcta. Familiar en la conversación a la vez que sería y decidida al formalizar la transacción. Un placer.


----------



## kawalimit (10 Sep 2020)

Mundofila, como siempre, de 10


----------



## 852 (11 Sep 2020)

Nuevo trato con @brigante 88 (se ve que me fue bien a vez anterior).
Excelente en la resolución de las dudas y concreción del envío. Gracias.


----------



## 852 (11 Sep 2020)

Primer intercambio con @skipyy. Llegué tarde al anuncio que puso y me ofreció otra transacción. Trato perfecto. Las monedas impecables.


----------



## skipyy (11 Sep 2020)

852 dijo:


> Primer intercambio con @skipyy. Llegué tarde al anuncio que puso y me ofreció otra transacción. Trato perfecto. Las monedas impecables.



Trato a distancia con @852

Transacción perfecta, persona seria, pago rápido, muy recomendable.


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (15 Sep 2020)

@Anuminas Trato muy correcto. Todo exactamente como se acordó. En todo momento preguntando si todo estaba como esperaba (se agradece). Envío rápido y cercanía en el trato.

@brigante 88 DOS transacciones en dos meses distintos. Todo perfecto. Incluso en una de ellas gastó tiempo en seleccionar monedas de distintos años para mi "colección". Envío rápido y cercanía en el trato.


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Sep 2020)

Trato a distancia con el forero @Scouser . Comunicación perfecta y buen embalaje. Forero recomendable, serio y fiable. Gracias!


----------



## Scouser (21 Sep 2020)

Trato a distancia con Justo Bueno. Excelente comunicación durante la transacción:
Agradezco su paciencia ya que Correos le ha hecho esperar más de lo debido


----------



## amar35 (22 Sep 2020)

Trato hecho con *@mundofila, todo perfecto.*


----------



## mundofila (23 Sep 2020)

Trato a distancia con amar35. Ningún problema, serio y rápido.


----------



## Anuminas (23 Sep 2020)

MIS VALORACIONES:

- Mundofila trato perfecto, buena comunicación y me llego el paquete en un solo día, muy recomendable.

- Asdasd no tenia valoraciones previas pero trato genial, me envió hasta fotos y el envió muy rápido, las monedas impecables.

- Yoy-yitsu, forero de fiar pago al instante, repetiría sin duda.

- skipyy, trato a distancia, muy majo y cumplidor, así da gusto hacer tratos.

- arbones vendedor a distancia muy recomendable, todo perfecto y rápido.

- Desplumado, venta a distancia comprador muy amable y cumplidor, lo recomiendo.

LAS VALORACIONES DE OTROS USUARIOS SOBRE MI



Asdasd dijo:


> Muchas gracias, @Anuminas . Te devuelvo la valoración positiva con un RÁPIDO EN EL PAGO y trato MUY AMABLE en el trato. Gracias de nuevo.





mundofila dijo:


> Transacción realizada con Anuminas, todo correcto, rápido y sin problemas





skipyy dijo:


> Trato hecho a distancia con @Anuminas
> 
> Transacción perfecta, buena comunicación, pago rápido, seriedad. Recomendable 100%





arbones dijo:


> trato de venta a @Anuminas
> 
> persona fiable y trasaccion perfecta, pago rapido y muy serio 100% recomendable





Desplumado dijo:


> Todo perfecto. Información al detalle y rapidez en la operación, no se puede pedir más, gracias @Anuminas


----------



## Desplumado (23 Sep 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> MIS VALORACIONES:
> 
> - Mundofila trato perfecto, buena comunicación y me llego el paquete en un solo día, muy recomendable.
> 
> ...



Todo perfecto. Información al detalle y rapidez en la operación, no se puede pedir más, gracias @Anuminas


----------



## BaNGo (24 Sep 2020)

Trato en mano con @Anuminas. Correcto, rápido y atento. Saludos. 

Trato en mano con @Pintxen. Correcto y rápido. Un placer.


----------



## 852 (6 Oct 2020)

Trato con @mundofila. Todo bien.


----------



## mundofila (6 Oct 2020)

Tratos a distancia con "Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard" y "852", ningún problema, serios y todo correcto.


----------



## Kid (17 Oct 2020)

Trato en mano con* --The Road--*
Todo perfecto, rápido y seguro.
Muy recomendable.


----------



## h2o ras (17 Oct 2020)

Despues de leer 3 paginas, todavia No se de que va, ¿transacciones de que, oro, monedas, sellos, revistas porno...???


----------



## Daviot (17 Oct 2020)

h2o ras dijo:


> Despues de leer 3 paginas, todavia No se de que va, ¿transacciones de que, oro, monedas, sellos, revistas porno...???



Jajajaj..........a estas alturas y todavía así ?

Pues oro y plata en forma de monedas de inversión principalmente. La ventaja de hacerlo entre particulares es que el vendedor vende a precio de cotización real y el comprador compra a precio de cotización real. Ambos se ahorran la comisión de las tiendas bullion y los gastos de envío si la transacción es en mano.

Pero claro estas cosas sólo se pueden hacer con gente muy de fiar y por eso este hilo para calificar la fiabilidad de los conforeros.


----------



## h2o ras (17 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Jajajaj..........a estas alturas y todavía así ?
> 
> Pues oro y plata en forma de monedas de inversión principalmente. La ventaja de hacerlo entre particulares es que el vendedor vende a precio de cotización real y el comprador compra a precio de cotización real. Ambos se ahorran la comisión de las tiendas bullion y los gastos de envío si la transacción es en mano.
> 
> Pero claro estas cosas sólo se pueden hacer con gente muy de fiar y por eso este hilo para calificar la fiabilidad de los conforeros.



muy interesante, gracias


----------



## h2o ras (17 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Jajajaj..........a estas alturas y todavía así ?
> 
> Pues oro y plata en forma de monedas de inversión principalmente. La ventaja de hacerlo entre particulares es que el vendedor vende a precio de cotización real y el comprador compra a precio de cotización real. Ambos se ahorran la comisión de las tiendas bullion y los gastos de envío si la transacción es en mano.
> 
> Pero claro estas cosas sólo se pueden hacer con gente muy de fiar y por eso este hilo para calificar la fiabilidad de los conforeros.



¿Y los anuncios son de este hilo???:
Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


----------



## Daviot (17 Oct 2020)

h2o ras dijo:


> ¿Y los anunciols son es este hilo???:
> Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)



Así es.


----------



## Kid (17 Oct 2020)

h2o ras dijo:


> ¿Y los anunciols son es este hilo???:
> Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)



Correcto.


----------



## amar35 (19 Oct 2020)

Trato realizado con el forero @MrNice ,comentar que el trato ha sido a distancia (yo el vendedor) y ha sido super amable, muy educado y correcto en el trato.
Es un placer hacer tratos asi.


----------



## amar35 (19 Oct 2020)

Trato realizado con @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia* ,*en este caso el ha sido el vendedor y ha sido a distancia.
Todo correcto,buen forero, atento y rapido en el envio.Sin duda volveria a hacer tratos con el.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Oct 2020)

Trato a distancia con amar35. Todo lo que dice de mí lo digo yo sobre él, todo perfecto.


----------



## amar35 (27 Oct 2020)

Trato hecho con *@jose4747* en este trato el ha sido el vendedor,como es usuario nuevo sin ninguna valoracion,accedió a hacer el envio primero y todo ha sido fenomenal,tanto el trato como el articulo adquirido era exactamente lo que vendia.


----------



## Razkin (28 Oct 2020)

Muy buenas,
Trato hecho con *@Pintxen*. En mano. Todo correcto. Pudimos charlar un rato, que se nos pasó volando. Muy amable, es fácil tratar con gente así.
Espero tengamos nuevas ocasiones.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Oct 2020)

Varios tratos a distancia con Scouser. Seriedad y rigor en las descripciones del material a la venta. Embalajes a la altura. Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## jose4747 (29 Oct 2020)

Trato hecho con amar35, yo he sido el vendedor, era la primera vez y el me ha ayudado mucho en el proceso. Forero recomendable para la compraventa de plata y oro. Saludos


----------



## Pintxen (31 Oct 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> Trato hecho con *@Pintxen*. En mano. Todo correcto. Pudimos charlar un rato, que se nos pasó volando. Muy amable, es fácil tratar con gente así.
> Espero tengamos nuevas ocasiones.



Igualmente. Razkin y yo estuvimos arreglando el mundo. Un momento muy agradable y una compra-venta de diez.


----------



## Higadillas (2 Nov 2020)

Trato a distancia con @conde84 

Todo muy bien, comunicación correcta y rapidez en el envío. Material bien embalado y protegido.


----------



## conde84 (2 Nov 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @conde84
> 
> Todo muy bien, comunicación correcta y rapidez en el envío. Material bien embalado y protegido.



Todo perfecto igualmente con higadillas, buena comunicación, pago rápido, correcto en todo,así da gusto.


----------



## Orooo (4 Nov 2020)

Trato realizado con @Rafacoins 
Todo perfecto, rapidez y seriedad en el envio y todo cuidadosamente embalado.


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Nov 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Trato realizado con @Rafacoins
> Todo perfecto, rapidez y seriedad en el envio y todo cuidadosamente embalado.



Muchas gracias @Orooo, una placer haber hecho un trato contigo


----------



## Porestar (6 Nov 2020)

Trato hecho con @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia
Tal y como en la descripción, enviado inmediatamente y excelente trato, no se puede pedir más.


----------



## 852 (6 Nov 2020)

Trato hecho con @mundofila. Todo perfecto


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (6 Nov 2020)

Trato con @Porestar, todo perfecto , no digo más.


----------



## 852 (11 Nov 2020)

Trato con @wolker. Todo perfecto.


----------



## wolker (11 Nov 2020)

852 dijo:


> Trato con @wolker. Todo perfecto.



Muchas gracias.

852: Persona sería y de confianza.


----------



## PENTAF (11 Nov 2020)

Trato en mano con @apeche2000 , todo perfecto


----------



## amar35 (12 Nov 2020)

Trato hecho a distancia con  *@brigante 88 *y como siempre todo perfecto.


----------



## Orooo (13 Nov 2020)

Otro trato a distancia realizado con @brigante 88 todo perfecto como siempre. Buena gente y de confianza.


----------



## Turpin (13 Nov 2020)

Trato a distancia realizado con @miaavg. Excelente todo (disposición, amabilidad, envío, embalaje, seriedad...). Todo perfecto en tiempo y forma. Plena confianza en él. Un saludo!!!


----------



## scratch (13 Nov 2020)

852 dijo:


> Trato con @wolker. Todo perfecto.



Pues será contigo, @wolker a mi me ha dejado colgado con el trato ya cerrado.


----------



## 852 (14 Nov 2020)

Trato con @brigante 88. Todo perfecto.


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (17 Nov 2020)

Trato con @wolker a distancia.

Trato rápido(y comunicación) y todo perfecto.

Recomendable según mi experiencia.


----------



## wolker (17 Nov 2020)

Yoi-yitsu; de confianza.
Serio, comunicativo y ágil en la transacción.
Perfecto.


----------



## Turpin (18 Nov 2020)

Trato a distancia con @Chila.
Sin problemas. Todo perfecto y seriedad absoluta.


----------



## Turpin (19 Nov 2020)

De nuevo, trato a distancia con @miaavg. Correctisimo una vez más. 
Seriedad y formalidad.


----------



## Anuminas (20 Nov 2020)

MIS VALORACIONES:

- Mundofila trato perfecto, buena comunicación y me llego el paquete en un solo día, muy recomendable.

- Asdasd no tenia valoraciones previas pero trato genial, me envió hasta fotos y el envió muy rápido, las monedas impecables.

- Yoy-yitsu, forero de fiar pago al instante, repetiría sin duda.

- skipyy, trato a distancia, muy majo y cumplidor, así da gusto hacer tratos.

- arbones vendedor a distancia muy recomendable, todo perfecto y rápido.

- Desplumado, venta a distancia comprador muy amable y cumplidor, lo recomiendo.

*- Kruger, trato a distancia y a toda ostia, tío cumplidor al día siguiente de hablarlo me mando el paquete, lo recomiendo.*

LAS VALORACIONES DE OTROS USUARIOS SOBRE MI



Asdasd dijo:


> Muchas gracias, @Anuminas . Te devuelvo la valoración positiva con un RÁPIDO EN EL PAGO y trato MUY AMABLE en el trato. Gracias de nuevo.





mundofila dijo:


> Transacción realizada con Anuminas, todo correcto, rápido y sin problemas





skipyy dijo:


> Trato hecho a distancia con @Anuminas
> 
> Transacción perfecta, buena comunicación, pago rápido, seriedad. Recomendable 100%





arbones dijo:


> trato de venta a @Anuminas
> 
> persona fiable y trasaccion perfecta, pago rapido y muy serio 100% recomendable





Desplumado dijo:


> Todo perfecto. Información al detalle y rapidez en la operación, no se puede pedir más, gracias @Anuminas


----------



## csan (20 Nov 2020)

Trato con @mosquin1 rapidísimo y excelente comprador. Muy recomendable


----------



## mosquin1 (20 Nov 2020)

Trato hecho con @csan y todo fue perfecto ademas de una charla agradable.


----------



## kragh (21 Nov 2020)

Transacción realizada a distancia con @Jebediah , todo correcto, rápido y sin problemas. Recomendable +++


----------



## Jebediah (21 Nov 2020)

Trato a distancia con @kragh , pago rápido y trato agradable. Un placer.


----------



## Nostromos (21 Nov 2020)

Trato con @brigante 88 y todo perfecto, trato en mano con charla muy amena y agradable, excelente vendedor, ha sido un placer. Muy recomendable.


----------



## brigante 88 (21 Nov 2020)

Trato con Nostromos magnifico trato en persona, un placer conversar y compartir opiniones.

Recomendable 100%
Para la próxima a poder ser, con una cerveza o café de por medio.

Gracias.


----------



## amar35 (26 Nov 2020)

Trato a distancia con *@miaavg,*trato a distancia y todo perfecto,sin duda haremos mas tratos juntos.


----------



## amar35 (26 Nov 2020)

Trato con *@SheldonCooper *todo correcto,el articulo tal y como indica en la descripcion.
Volveremos a hacer tratos juntos,ha sido un placer.


----------



## SheldonCooper (26 Nov 2020)

amar35 dijo:


> Trato con *@SheldonCooper *todo correcto,el articulo tal y como indica en la descripcion.
> Volveremos a hacer tratos juntos,ha sido un placer.



igualmente, trato súper rápido y todo perfecto con @amar35, recomiendo hacer tratos con él


----------



## apeche2000 (26 Nov 2020)

Trato en mano con PENTAF, todo perfecto.


----------



## Haran (26 Nov 2020)

Trato con @Baalbek por correo. Todo correcto, con buen embalaje y plazo. Muy recomendable...


----------



## Baalbek (26 Nov 2020)

Trato hecho con @Haran a distancia. Muy buena comunicación y un placer.


----------



## Kruger (27 Nov 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> MIS VALORACIONES:
> 
> - Mundofila trato perfecto, buena comunicación y me llego el paquete en un solo día, muy recomendable.
> 
> ...



Pago rapidísimo y buena comunicación.


----------



## Anuminas (27 Nov 2020)

MIS VALORACIONES:

- Mundofila trato perfecto, buena comunicación y me llego el paquete en un solo día, muy recomendable.

- Asdasd no tenia valoraciones previas pero trato genial, me envió hasta fotos y el envió muy rápido, las monedas impecables.

- Yoy-yitsu, forero de fiar pago al instante, repetiría sin duda.

- skipyy, trato a distancia, muy majo y cumplidor, así da gusto hacer tratos.

- arbones vendedor a distancia muy recomendable, todo perfecto y rápido.

- Desplumado, venta a distancia comprador muy amable y cumplidor, lo recomiendo.

- Kruger, trato a distancia y a toda ostia, tío cumplidor al día siguiente de hablarlo me mando el paquete, lo recomiendo.

*-SheldonCooper, nuevo en el foro pero sin problema envio muy rapido, me paso fotos y todo de las monedas.

-SheldonCooper, segundo trato en poco tiempo ya que es nuevo y lo dividi en dos partes, impecable, tio de fiar.*


LAS VALORACIONES DE OTROS USUARIOS SOBRE MI



Asdasd dijo:


> Muchas gracias, @Anuminas . Te devuelvo la valoración positiva con un RÁPIDO EN EL PAGO y trato MUY AMABLE en el trato. Gracias de nuevo.





mundofila dijo:


> Transacción realizada con Anuminas, todo correcto, rápido y sin problemas





skipyy dijo:


> Trato hecho a distancia con @Anuminas
> 
> Transacción perfecta, buena comunicación, pago rápido, seriedad. Recomendable 100%





arbones dijo:


> trato de venta a @Anuminas
> 
> persona fiable y trasaccion perfecta, pago rapido y muy serio 100% recomendable





Desplumado dijo:


> Todo perfecto. Información al detalle y rapidez en la operación, no se puede pedir más, gracias @Anuminas





Kruger dijo:


> Pago rapidísimo y buena comunicación.


----------



## Kid (28 Nov 2020)

Trato a distancia con *SheldonCooper*
Todo perfecto.
Seriedad, precio razonable y transacción muy rápida.
Muy recomendado.


----------



## SheldonCooper (28 Nov 2020)

Mis tratos:

- @amar35 Trato súper rápido y todo perfecto, recomiendo hacer tratos con él

- @Anuminas dos tratos con él y todo súper rápido y serio. Sin problemas y recomendado

- @Kid transacción rápida y todo perfecto. Sin problemas y recomendado.

- @conde84 rápido y perfecto. Sin problemas recomendado.

- @Gusman trato en persona, todo correcto y muy majo. Sin problema y recomendado


----------



## conde84 (28 Nov 2020)

Trato con SheldonCooper, todo correcto, rapidez y buenas monedas, muy bien todo.


----------



## jericco (28 Nov 2020)

Trato a distancia con @Kruger, serio y rápido, todo perfecto


----------



## mk73 (29 Nov 2020)

Trato en la distancia con *conde84*. Todo perfecto. Persona muy seria, y agradable. Envío rápido, muy bien preparado el paquete y monedas económicas. 
Lo recomiendo al 100 %.


----------



## conde84 (29 Nov 2020)

Trato con mk73.

Un placer hablar con el y hacer negocios, todo perfecto recomendado 100%


----------



## Turpin (2 Dic 2020)

Un nuevo trato a distancia con @miaavg.
Todo perfecto, una vez más.


----------



## la eterna duda (4 Dic 2020)

Buenas.
Trato a distancia con Tiburcio de Medinasidonia.
Todo correcto. Buena comunicación.
Vendedor rápido, cumplidor y atento.


----------



## Arbeyna (4 Dic 2020)

Trato a distancia con @Berciano230 

Inmejorable en todos los aspectos, comunicación fluida, envío rápido, embalaje perfecto, todo ha salido perfecto. 

Muy recomendable.

Un saludo


----------



## Berciano230 (4 Dic 2020)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @Berciano230
> 
> Inmejorable en todos los aspectos, comunicación fluida, envío rápido, embalaje perfecto, todo ha salido perfecto.
> 
> ...



Igualmente un placer. 100@recomendable en todos los aspectos.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Dic 2020)

la eterna duda dijo:


> Buenas.
> Trato a distancia con Tiburcio de Medinasidonia.
> Todo correcto. Buena comunicación.
> Vendedor rápido, cumplidor y atento.



Gracias. Por mi parte sin problema alguno, todo bien, recomendable del todo.


----------



## apeche2000 (7 Dic 2020)

Trato a distancia con @mundofila todo correcto, en plazo y bien empaquetado. Recomendable.


----------



## Chefrufus (10 Dic 2020)

Trato a distancia realizado con *@brigante 88*.
Ha sido mi primer trato en el foro y sólo tengo palabras de agradecimiento hacia esta persona, la cual transmite total confianza desde el primer momento.
La comunicación ha sido fluida de inicio a fin.
El vendedor ha cumplido con los plazos, el embalaje era perfecto y el producto era tal como indicaba en la descripción.
Precio competitivo y envío realizado con seguimiento del producto.
En definitiva, excelente.
Completamente recomendable.


----------



## silverbio (14 Dic 2020)

Buenas, alguien ha comprado en BITGILD.com con cryptos?? Recomendable?? Thx.


----------



## meusac (14 Dic 2020)

Yo cedo a mi suegra de 80, por dos de 40 , jejejejejeje. No os lo toméis a mal ,pero me ha salido la risa


----------



## csan (15 Dic 2020)

Trato a distancia con @brigante 88 pago rapidísimo, completamente recomendable


----------



## brigante 88 (16 Dic 2020)

Trato realizado con *csan*, desde el minuto 1 la comunicación a sido perfecta, se nota seriedad y confianza. Compañero Desde luego 100% recomendable. 
Nota: debo decir que el embalaje perfecto, el contenido estaba mas seguro que en un "bunker antinuclear"


----------



## brigante 88 (16 Dic 2020)

Trato realizado con *Chefrufus *debo decir que que aun siendo relativamente el compañero nuevo en el foro a sido un placer, tratar con el a distancia, persona que transmite seriedad y confianza y en cuanto intercambias las primeras conversaciones. Rapidez en el pago. 
Sin duda alguna un compañero 100% recomendable .

Muchas gracias *Chefrufus* por la confianza.


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Dic 2020)

Trato por correo con el forero @elquenuncahacenada , persona seria y 100% de fiar. Todo según lo acordado, recomendaría sin duda a cualquiera hacer tratos con él.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (16 Dic 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Trato por correo con el forero @elquenuncahacenada , persona seria y 100% de fiar. Todo según lo acordado, recomendaría sin duda a cualquiera hacer tratos con él.




Gracias por la valoracion, igualmente encantado de hacer tratos con usted, un saludo y gracias y de nuevo.


----------



## oscar135 (16 Dic 2020)

Trato realizado con @miaavg, se que muchos le conocerán y sabrán de sobra que da gusto tratar con el , aún así no está de mas agradecer la seriedad y la formalidad de @miaavg


----------



## Faramir (16 Dic 2020)

oscar135 dijo:


> Trato realizado con @miaavg, se que muchos le conocerán y sabrán de sobra que da gusto tratar con el , aún así no está de mas agradecer la seriedad y la formalidad de @miaavg



A lo que comenta @oscar135, sobre los tratos con @miaavg, sólo puedo añadir la velocidad en el envío y la fantástica comunicación.


----------



## olestalkyn (18 Dic 2020)

Trato *fallido* con @apeche2000

Lentitud en las respuestas, no comparte teléfono...

Una semana después ya ha vendido las monedas y me lo comunica, haciendo contraoferta que, lógicamente, rechazo.

Estamos en tiempos complicados por lo que puedo entender la situación, pero lo que me ha molestado más (tampoco en exceso, soy comprensivo  ) es mantener la incertidumbre una semana...el tiempo es oro...¡Tendré que gastarme el dinero en otra cosa! 

Sin acritud ni rencor. ¡Feliz Navidad!


----------



## jericco (18 Dic 2020)

Trato a distancia con @rojiblanco. Todo fluido desde el primer momento y perfecto hasta el final. Recomendadísimo


----------



## rojiblanco (18 Dic 2020)

Transacción perfecta con @jericco, muy buena comunicación, pago rápido. Un placer.


----------



## kragh (18 Dic 2020)

Trato hecho a distancia con @miaavg 

Transacción perfecta, comunicación ágil y clara, persona seria y envío rápido, todo según lo acordado.


----------



## mk73 (21 Dic 2020)

Trato en la distancia con Brigante 88
Muy bien todo. Buena comunicación, buenos precios, envalaje perfecto, rápido. 
Lo recomiendo 100%


----------



## Furillo (22 Dic 2020)

Trato en persona con @miaavg . Comunicación muy fluida, atención total en cualquier momento y todas las facilidades del mundo. Además, un gusto conocer alguien así cara a cara y poder tomar un café, hablando de los temas que nos gustan.


----------



## chete57 (24 Dic 2020)

Trato a distancia con @miaavg 
Muy buena comunicación y atención por su parte desde el minuto uno, rapidez en el envio y seriedad.
Para mí que soy nuevo en el foro y haber sido mi primera compra/venta se agradece mucho encontrar a alguien como él, han sido todo facilidades.
Seguro que repetiré


----------



## Furillo (24 Dic 2020)

Trato en persona con @miguelaneglesp y todo correcto. Buena comunicación, facilidades y rapidez para quedar. Por mi experiencia, persona de total confianza.


----------



## Orooo (24 Dic 2020)

Trato a distancia con @Gekko_ 

Todo perfecto. Buena comunicacion y rapidez en el envio.


----------



## Miguel371 (26 Dic 2020)

Trato realizado con miguelaneglesp.Vendedor serio puntual y fiable 100%. Recomiendo.


----------



## rojiblanco (28 Dic 2020)

Trato (venta) en mano con Muttley, muy buena comunicación, una charla agradable con café, gente que da gusto tratar con ella y aprender de ella y bueno siendo del Atleti pues todo dicho.


----------



## Muttley (28 Dic 2020)

rojiblanco dijo:


> Trato (venta) en mano con Muttley, muy buena comunicación, una charla agradable con café, gente que da gusto tratar con ella y aprender de ella y bueno siendo del Atleti pues todo dicho.



Enormes facilidades de rojiblanco para quedar en persona.
Trato atentísimo. Monedas impecables. Gran conversación.
Un autentico placer. Para repetir...incluso sin monedas de por medio. 
Forero clásico de total confianza.
No podía ser de otra manera siendo del Aleti.


----------



## Anuminas (28 Dic 2020)

MIS VALORACIONES:

- Mundofila trato perfecto, buena comunicación y me llego el paquete en un solo día, muy recomendable.

- Asdasd no tenia valoraciones previas pero trato genial, me envió hasta fotos y el envió muy rápido, las monedas impecables.

- Yoy-yitsu, forero de fiar pago al instante, repetiría sin duda.

- skipyy, trato a distancia, muy majo y cumplidor, así da gusto hacer tratos.

- arbones vendedor a distancia muy recomendable, todo perfecto y rápido.

- Desplumado, venta a distancia comprador muy amable y cumplidor, lo recomiendo.

- Kruger, trato a distancia y a toda ostia, tío cumplidor al día siguiente de hablarlo me mando el paquete, lo recomiendo.

-SheldonCooper, nuevo en el foro pero sin problema envio muy rapido, me paso fotos y todo de las monedas.

-SheldonCooper, segundo trato en poco tiempo ya que es nuevo y lo dividi en dos partes, impecable, tio de fiar.

-*miguelaneglesp muy detallista, buena comunicación mandando fotos y el envió impecablemente bien protegido, sin duda repetiré*



LAS VALORACIONES DE OTROS USUARIOS SOBRE MI



Asdasd dijo:


> Muchas gracias, @Anuminas . Te devuelvo la valoración positiva con un RÁPIDO EN EL PAGO y trato MUY AMABLE en el trato. Gracias de nuevo.





mundofila dijo:


> Transacción realizada con Anuminas, todo correcto, rápido y sin problemas





skipyy dijo:


> Trato hecho a distancia con @Anuminas
> 
> Transacción perfecta, buena comunicación, pago rápido, seriedad. Recomendable 100%





arbones dijo:


> trato de venta a @Anuminas
> 
> persona fiable y trasaccion perfecta, pago rapido y muy serio 100% recomendable





Desplumado dijo:


> Todo perfecto. Información al detalle y rapidez en la operación, no se puede pedir más, gracias @Anuminas





Kruger dijo:


> Pago rapidísimo y buena comunicación.


----------



## Leukitos (29 Dic 2020)

Trato en mano con @miaavg, yo como comprador. Excelente intercambio. Sin duda volvería a tener trato de nuevo con este usuario, ya que todo ha ido fácil, de forma muy educada, seria y eficiente. Lástima no haber podido cambiar impresiones de una forma más pausada. Totalmente recomendable a otros usuarios del foro.


----------



## Arbizuko (29 Dic 2020)

Buenas,
Realice un trato a distancia con @brigante 88 
Todo perfecto. Buena comunicación, buenos precios, embalaje perfecto y muy rápido.
Lo recomiendo 100%
Saludos


----------



## oscar135 (30 Dic 2020)

Trato hecho con @scratch .
Rapidez y perfecta comunicación. 

Saludos


----------



## brigante 88 (30 Dic 2020)

Trato realizado con Arbizuko, magnifica comunicación y atencion.Transmite seriedad y seguridad con el poco tiempo que lleva en el foro, recomiendo al 100%.
Gracias


----------



## apeche2000 (5 Ene 2021)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Trato *fallido* con @apeche2000
> 
> Lentitud en las respuestas, no comparte teléfono...
> 
> ...



Todas mis referencias hasta ahora (ver hilos) son positivas. Voy a dar mi explicación a este comentario.

Mis anuncios dicen claramente las condiciones
Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)
Me anuncio a compradores, no a revendedores. Y los envios son a cargo del comprador.

@olestalkyn me hace una oferta cerrada y ademas pretende que yo pague el seguro. Con lo cual no se exactamente cual va a ser el coste del envio mas seguro y en ningún momento le confirmo que acepte su oferta Ademas es un trato de Karlillos cuando esta persona BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV) aparece en el hilo de Bid-Ask como vendedor. Es decir, que parece que se trata de una operación de reventa.

Es decir, no se respetan 2 de las condiciones de mi anuncio.

Luego me solicita fotos de las monedas (es un lote de 80) y antes de poder sacarlas me confirman un pedido a mi oferta inicial, cuando la persona que hace el comentario en ningún momento me hizo reserva, solo estába a la espera de que yo le mandara fotos de las 80 monedas ademas de insistir en que quiere mi teléfono particular. Respeto a quien quiera compartir su número con desconocidos, pero yo lo hago solo con gente a la que. conozca y haya tratado mas de una vez en persona.

Como conclusión, no estamos a mi modo de ver ante un trato fallido sino ante una oferta de compra con exigencias diferentes a las anunciadas, que quedó aparcada al recibirse una oferta ajustada a lo anunciado.

Sin acritud ni rencor. ¡Feliz Año!


----------



## Arbizuko (5 Ene 2021)

Buenas,
Realizado trato en mano con @Razkin 
Todo perfecto. Buena comunicación, buen precio y además un café con una charla agradable.
Lo recomiendo 100%
Saludos


----------



## Razkin (5 Ene 2021)

Arbizuko dijo:


> Buenas,
> Realizado trato en mano con @Razkin
> Todo perfecto. Buena comunicación, buen precio y además un café con una charla agradable.
> Lo recomiendo 100%
> Saludos



Gracias. Los mismo digo. Un rato agradable. @Arbizuko recomendable 100 %. Así es fácil tratar. Simpatía, formalidad y disponibilidad. Ya lo apuntaba @brigante 88 hace poco.


----------



## amar35 (5 Ene 2021)

Trato hecho a distancia con *@Arbizuko ,*en este trato ha sido el vendedor , ha sido muy correcto en la comunicacion y el articulo 100% conforme a la descripcion (en perfecto estado)
Espero que volvamos a tratar juntos


----------



## amar35 (5 Ene 2021)

Trato hecho con *@elquenuncahacenada *todo perfecto,da gusto encontrar gente asi.
¡Seguiremos haciendo negocios juntos!


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (6 Ene 2021)

amar35 dijo:


> Trato hecho con *@elquenuncahacenada *todo perfecto,da gusto encontrar gente asi.
> ¡Seguiremos haciendo negocios juntos!



Muchas gracias por todo, igualmente encantado con el trato., coincido en que da gusto encontrar gente asi.

Hasta la proxima.


----------



## Arbizuko (6 Ene 2021)

amar35 dijo:


> Trato hecho a distancia con *@Arbizuko ,*en este trato ha sido el vendedor , ha sido muy correcto en la comunicacion y el articulo 100% conforme a la descripcion (en perfecto estado)
> Espero que volvamos a tratar juntos



Ha sido mi primera venta y le tengo que dar gracias a @amar35 por confiar en mí.
Todo ha ido muy bien, da gusto hacer tratos así.
100% recomendable.

Saludos


----------



## Arbizuko (8 Ene 2021)

Buenas,
Trato realizado a distancia con @miaavg .
Todo perfecto. Buena comunicación, sinceridad, buen precio, embalaje perfecto y muy rápido.
Lo recomiendo 100%
Saludos


----------



## Haiss (8 Ene 2021)

Trato hecho con *@elquenuncahacenada* todo en orden y sin ningun problema. Todo en excelente estado. Recomendable 100%.


----------



## Wunderbarez (8 Ene 2021)

Hace unos días le hice una compra a @*miaavg *a través de un intermediario. Todo perfecto, recomiendo hacer tratos con este usuario.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (8 Ene 2021)

Haiss dijo:


> Trato hecho con *@elquenuncahacenada* todo en orden y sin ningun problema. Todo en excelente estado. Recomendable 100%.




Muchas gracias.
Igualmente satisfecho, pago rapido, buena comunicacion y al grano, tambien 100% recomendable.


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Ene 2021)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Todas mis referencias hasta ahora (ver hilos) son positivas. Voy a dar mi explicación a este comentario.
> 
> Mis anuncios dicen claramente las condiciones
> Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)
> ...



*Demasiadas palabras y supuestos para justificarte. Mentir está feo...y de la confidencialidad de los tratos ni hablamos.

1-¿Una pregunta es una oferta cerrada? (1ª comunicación contigo que no voy a copiar aquí)
2- ¿Revendedor? ¿Condiciones?...y por eso una semana después me ofreces otro lote...no te entiendo, ni lo pretendo

No pierdo más el tiempo contigo. Creo que vas de mala fé. Adiós.*


olestalkyn dijo:


> Trato *fallido* con @apeche2000
> 
> Lentitud en las respuestas, no comparte teléfono...
> 
> ...


----------



## estupeharto (11 Ene 2021)

¿Se puede explicar?


----------



## estupeharto (11 Ene 2021)

Y lo de la verificación del artículo?


----------



## HDLGP el que me dé thanks (11 Ene 2021)

eSTOY BUSCANDO EL ORIGINAL DE ESTA CINTA, SE HICIERON 200 COPIAS EN LOS 90







TENGO LA DISCOGRAFIA DE PERALES COMPLETA DEL 76 AL 94 EN CASSETTE, OFREZCO AL MENOS CINCO CASSETTES A CAMBIO


----------



## amar35 (15 Ene 2021)

Trato con* @MrNice *no es el primer trato que hago con este usuario y ha sido todo perfecto.Seguiremos haciendo tratos juntos seguro.

Otro trato hecho con *@miaavg ,*poco puedo decir que no se haya dicho ya,muy correcto en el trato,el articulo fiel a la descripcion.


Muchas gracias a ambos por vuestra seriedad.


----------



## amar35 (15 Ene 2021)

Trato con hecho con *@Jotac *en este caso he sido el vendedor a distancia y ha sido todo perfecto,pago rapido y la comunicacion excelente en todo momento.
Un placer tratar con este usuario.


----------



## Chefrufus (19 Ene 2021)

Nuevo trato a distancia realizado con @brigante 88. Todo ha sido perfecto (comunicación, empaquetado, seguimiento del envío).
Recomendable al 100%
Es un verdadero placer tratar con esta persona.


----------



## Razkin (21 Ene 2021)

Nuevo trato con @Arbizuko. Todo estupendo. Formalidad y amabilidad. 
Un placer.


----------



## Arbizuko (21 Ene 2021)

Buenas,
Trato realizado en mano con @Razkin 
Otra vez todo perfecto. 
Lo recomiendo 100%
Saludos


----------



## csan (26 Ene 2021)

Trato a distancia con @skipyy , pago rapidísimo y excelente comunicación. Muy recomendable


----------



## skipyy (26 Ene 2021)

csan dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @skipyy , pago rapidísimo y excelente comunicación. Muy recomendable



Trato a distancia con @csan

Transacción perfecta, envío súper rápido y bien embalado. Un placer


----------



## kragh (29 Ene 2021)

Trato a distancia con @CacaodeCaracas *, *yo como vendedor.

Comunicación y trato correcto en todo momento, pago sin demora. Excelente. ++


----------



## amar35 (29 Ene 2021)

Trato realizado con *@I'm back *todo perfecto,un placer hacer negocios con el ademas a sido a distancia por lo que es de fiar al 100%


----------



## Razkin (29 Ene 2021)

Nuevo trato en mano con @Pintxen. Todo estupendo, incluyendo el rato amable de charla. 
Recomendable 100%.


----------



## apeche2000 (31 Ene 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Baalbek

El trato se encontraba cerrado por mi parte con precio confirmado y a la espera de que le llegase una de las monedas. Simplemente dejó de contestar a mis correos y no he sabido mas. Le escribí por última vez el 5 de enero sin saber nada, y le acabo de escribir comunicando que por mi parte entiendo que el trato queda abortado.

Valoración Negativa salvo que (puede ser el caso) justifique lo ocurrido por alguna causa de fuerza mayor (accidente o enfermedad)


----------



## Baalbek (31 Ene 2021)

Mira pues te acabo de escribir a tu email de hoy domingo. Hace mucho que no entro en el foro. Y leo ahora esto... sin comentarios. No voy a hacer tratos contigo. Entiende que los domingos no se trabaja, justo ahora me había tomado un momento y he podido leer ésto por la notificación que ha llegado.
Te comenté que se podían reservar con pago por adelantado. Te pasé el número de cuenta y todo. Y tu no quisiste pq aún no habían llegado las novedades, y pusiste tus propias reglas. Desde cuando un comprador pone las condiciones?. Y ésta exigiencias?
Por lo que no te he asegurado nada. Te he escrito hoy pero viendo la poca empatía que tienes (te recuerdo que el 5 de enero son Navidades, no es la mejor fecha), no me voy a molestar en buscarlas y servírtelas.


----------



## apeche2000 (31 Ene 2021)

Baalbek dijo:


> Mira pues te acabo de escribir a tu email de hoy domingo. Hace mucho que no entro en el foro. Y leo ahora esto... sin comentarios. No voy a hacer tratos contigo. Entiende que los domingos no se trabaja, justo ahora me había tomado un momento y he podido leer ésto por la notificación que ha llegado.
> Te comenté que se podían reservar con pago por adelantado. Te pasé el número de cuenta y todo. Y tu no quisiste pq aún no habían llegado las novedades, y pusiste tus propias reglas. Desde cuando un comprador pone las condiciones?. Y ésta exigiencias?
> Por lo que no te he asegurado nada. Te he escrito hoy pero viendo la poca empatía que tienes (te recuerdo que el 5 de enero son Navidades, no es la mejor fecha), no me voy a molestar en buscarlas y servírtelas.



Me parece que despues de tener esta paciencia (25 días esperando respuesta de un pedido iniciado mas de un mes antes) sobra esa descalificación personal sobre una presunta falta de empatía. Yo me he limitado a exponer hechos, e incluso como puedes ver en mi mensaje a darte el beneficio de la duda de que algo pudiera haber ocurrido que te impidiese cerrar el trato.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (2 Feb 2021)

Trato a distancia con @*elquenuncahacenada*
Todo perfecto, rapidez en la comunicación y el envío, un placer.


----------



## Proyecto (2 Feb 2021)

Trato con @elquenuncahacenada a distancia , todo correcto , bien empaquetado. Recomendado

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (2 Feb 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Gekko_ 
Comunicación fluida y el envío muy rápido, recomendado.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (2 Feb 2021)

Proyecto dijo:


> Trato con @elquenuncahacenada a distancia , todo correcto , bien empaquetado. Recomendado
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk





TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @*elquenuncahacenada*
> Todo perfecto, rapidez en la comunicación y el envío, un placer.




Gracias a los dos por la compra, la rapidez y el buen trato, recomendables.


----------



## Arbizuko (3 Feb 2021)

Trato a distancia con *@Inuck *yo como vendedor.

Buena comunicación, muy claro en todo momento, pago sin demora. Excelente. 100% confiable.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (3 Feb 2021)

Trato realizado en mano con @scratch él como vendedor
Todo perfecto, lo recomiendo 100%


----------



## Inuck (3 Feb 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Arbizuko yo como comprador

Buena comunicación en todo momento, 100% recomendable


----------



## scratch (4 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Trato realizado en mano con @scratch él como vendedor
> Todo perfecto, lo recomiendo 100%



Trato realizado con @EseEfeLegionario. Transacción correctísima. 10/10


----------



## The Grasshopper (9 Feb 2021)

Tratos varios a distancia con @necho que ya no me sale en la lista de foreros, se habrá ido. Correctísimo y con un embalaje perfecto.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (9 Feb 2021)

Trato a distancia realizado con @mundofila , comunicación excelente.

El paquete ha llegado bien embalado y rápido.

100% recomendado.


----------



## brigante 88 (10 Feb 2021)

Trato realizado en persona con * edrehe* , excelente comunicación, seriedad y mas rapidez imposible...recomendable 100% (no será la ultima)


----------



## mundofila (11 Feb 2021)

Trato hecho con CondedeMontecristo. Fiable, buena comunicación, todo perfecto.


----------



## Furillo (11 Feb 2021)

Trato a distancia con el forero @edrehe y todo en orden: comunicación fluida, facilidades para el envío y el pago. Totalmente recomendable!


----------



## Arbizuko (11 Feb 2021)

Trato a distancia con *@edrehe *yo como comprador.

Buena comunicación, muy claro en todo momento, envío sin demora. Excelente. 100% confiable.


----------



## amar35 (12 Feb 2021)

Trato hecho con *@edrehe , *todo segun lo acordado,muy puntual.
Ha sido un placer hacer negocios con este usuario,es 100% recomendable


----------



## Arbizuko (17 Feb 2021)

Trato realizado a distancia con @kragh yo como comprador.
Todo perfecto. Buena comunicación, sinceridad, embalaje perfecto y muy rápido.
Lo recomiendo 100%


----------



## elter (17 Feb 2021)

Trato a distancia con *Berciano230*.
Todo perfecto: comunicacion,embalaje,rapidez.
Recomendable 100%


----------



## kragh (17 Feb 2021)

Arbizuko dijo:


> Trato realizado a distancia con @kragh yo como comprador.
> Todo perfecto. Buena comunicación, sinceridad, embalaje perfecto y muy rápido.
> Lo recomiendo 100%



Trato realizado a distancia con @Arbizuko yo como vendedor.
Igualmente revalido todo lo indicado en él mismo por mi parte. Ha sido un placer.


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Feb 2021)

elter dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Berciano230*.
> Todo perfecto: comunicacion,embalaje,rapidez.
> Recomendable 100%



Igualmente el trato a distancia con @elter perfecto muy recomendable.


----------



## oscar135 (21 Feb 2021)

Trato con @Arbizuko.
Comprador serio y comunicativo.
Un placer tratar con el.

Yo como vendedor.


----------



## oscar135 (21 Feb 2021)

Trato realizado con @MrNice.
Yo como vendedor.

Trato realizado de forma rápida, seria y con buena comunicación.


----------



## Arbizuko (21 Feb 2021)

Trato realizado a distancia con @oscar135 yo como comprador.
Todo perfecto. Buena comunicación, sinceridad, embalaje perfecto y muy rápido.
Lo recomiendo 100%


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (24 Feb 2021)

Trato a distancia realizado con @Razkin

Comunicación excelente. El paquete ha llegado bien embalado y rápido.

100% recomendado.


----------



## Razkin (24 Feb 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Trato a distancia realizado con @Razkin
> 
> Comunicación excelente. El paquete ha llegado bien embalado y rápido.
> 
> 100% recomendado.



Gracias
@CondeDeMontecristo recomendable 100%. Tanto como novela que como forero 
Es un placer tratar con gente así. Todo correcto. Educación. disponibilidad y rapidez. Ojalá tengamos más ocasiones.


----------



## elter (25 Feb 2021)

Trato a distancia con *Brigante 88*.
Todo perfecto.
Recomendable 100%


----------



## Furillo (4 Mar 2021)

Trato realizado con el forero @SheldonCooper; comunicación fluida, facilidades para la entrega y el pago. Experiencia totalmente positiva con él.


----------



## scratch (18 Mar 2021)

Varios tratos realizados con @Kruger, muy buena comunicación, vendedor serio, flexible en las condiciones de pago y entrega. Mis "dies".


----------



## kawalimit (23 Mar 2021)

Trato realizado con brigante 88 (& asociado ).
Absolutamente recomendado.


----------



## brigante 88 (23 Mar 2021)

Trato con Kawalimit . 

Seriedad y estupenda comunicación. Todo un placer por mi parte.


----------



## csan (24 Mar 2021)

Trato a distancia @elquenuncahacenada
Perfecta comunicación, y envío perfectamente envuelto.
Muy recomendable


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (24 Mar 2021)

csan dijo:


> Trato a distancia @elquenuncahacenada
> Perfecta comunicación, y envío perfectamente envuelto.
> Muy recomendable




Gracias por la valoracion y la compra, igualmente satisfecho con el trato, pago rapido y sin rodeos, muy recomendable para futuros tratos.


----------



## Aceituno (25 Mar 2021)

Trato a distancia con @bonoce 

Todo perfecto!


----------



## bonoce (26 Mar 2021)

Trato perfecto con @Aceituno. Buena comunicación y buen trato.


----------



## The Grasshopper (26 Mar 2021)

Un par de tratos perfectos con @TradingMetales Un saludo.


----------



## TradingMetales (26 Mar 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Un par de tratos perfectos con @TradingMetales Un saludo.



Coño, gracias. Lo mismo digo de Grasshopper,


----------



## csan (26 Mar 2021)

Trato a distancia con @brigante 88 ,como siempre un placer, inmediatez en el pago y comunicación de 10


----------



## zaphod 2012 (26 Mar 2021)

Primera venta a distancia con @brigante 88, inmediatez en el pago, comunicación y trato perfectos... así da gusto.
¡Muy recomendable para futuros tratos!


----------



## zaphod 2012 (26 Mar 2021)

Un par de tratos con @luis fernandez y todo perfecto, pago inmediato, buena comunicación. Un placer por mi parte!


----------



## luis fernandez (26 Mar 2021)

Hacer tratos con* zaphod 2012*, es insuperable, embalaje perfecto, cuidado perfecto, comunicación perfecta, un placer la verdad, 100% recomendable.


----------



## The Grasshopper (31 Mar 2021)

Trato con @mabv1976 excelente en la comunicación puntualidad y sabe estar. Un placer.


----------



## mabv1976 (31 Mar 2021)

Trato en mano con @The Grasshopper Todo perfecto, serio, formal y magnífica comunicación, muy recomendable.


----------



## trasgukoke (6 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con @scratch
Pago super rápido, sin complicaciones un placer hacer tratos contigo...


----------



## Ajigolao (6 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Que viene 
Todo perfecto: rápido y atento, y con buen material. Muy recomendable.
Espero que volvamos a a coincidir por estos lares


----------



## scratch (6 Abr 2021)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @scratch
> Pago super rápido, sin complicaciones un placer hacer tratos contigo...



Igualmente @trasgukoke, un placer.
Vendedor honesto, envío rápido y acorde a lo muestra en las fotos.


----------



## Que viene (6 Abr 2021)

Ajigolao dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @Que viene
> Todo perfecto: rápido y atento, y con buen material. Muy recomendable.
> Espero que volvamos a a coincidir por estos lares



Gracias @Ajigolao, encantado.


----------



## hazaña (7 Abr 2021)

Trato con @zaphod 2012 de 10!
Envío, embalaje, trato, comunicación... Todo perfecto, recomendado!
Espero volver a hacer tratos con el


----------



## zaphod 2012 (7 Abr 2021)

hazaña dijo:


> Trato con @zaphod 2012 de 10!
> Envío, embalaje, trato, comunicación... Todo perfecto, recomendado!
> Espero volver a hacer tratos con el



Muchas gracias @hazaña,
también todo muy bien por tu parte : pago rápido, buena comunicación,.. ¡así da gusto hacer negocios!


----------



## luis fernandez (7 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con *Kruger, todo perfecto, recomendable 100%*


----------



## Arbeyna (9 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con @MrNice, impecable en todos los aspectos, buena comunicación, seriedad y formalidad. 
Gracias!


----------



## Nostromos (9 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Arbeyna, todo excelente, seriedad, rapidez, muy bien empaquetado, muy buena comunicación, totalmente recomendable....


----------



## Arbeyna (10 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Nostromos , impecable en todos los aspectos, buena comunicación, seriedad y formalidad.

Gracias!


----------



## csan (16 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con @brigante 88 , un placer como siempre, comunicación fluidísima y pago más rápido aun


----------



## cdametalero (16 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con @sdPrincBurb , Comunicación, rapidez, embalaje y precio perfectos. Un placer. Hasta la próxima compañero.


----------



## brigante 88 (16 Abr 2021)

Trato con * csan *como siempre un placer, conversación fluida y rápido en contestar. Espero repetir pronto* Mi recomendación al 100%*


----------



## jgomealm (16 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con *@conde84*

Todo perfecto: rápido y atento, y con buen material. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Angelillo23 (21 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con @sdPrincBurb , todo en perfecto estado, envío genial y bien embalado.


----------



## Arbeyna (22 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con @jgomealm , impecable en todos los aspectos, buena comunicación, seriedad y formalidad.

Gracias!


----------



## jgomealm (22 Abr 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @jgomealm , impecable en todos los aspectos, buena comunicación, seriedad y formalidad.
> 
> Gracias!



Muchas gracias @Arbeyna , todo en perfecto estado, envío genial y bien embalado.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Kruger y todo perfecto


----------



## kragh (23 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con @vic252525, yo como vendedor, todo como se espera ++++


----------



## vic252525 (23 Abr 2021)

Kragh, todo ok! gracias


----------



## vic252525 (26 Abr 2021)

*jgomealm*
todo xfecto, gracias!


----------



## jgomealm (26 Abr 2021)

vic252525 dijo:


> *jgomealm*
> todo xfecto, gracias!



Gracias por tu confianza compañero *vic252525*, espero que volvamos a repetirlo.


----------



## amar35 (28 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con *@Kruger y todo genial.*


----------



## chete57 (30 Abr 2021)

Trato a distancia con @bonoce 
Buena comunicación en todo momento y envío muy rápido... Trato inmejorable
Muy buena gente!!


----------



## jgomealm (3 May 2021)

Trato a distancia con *@scratch*, yo como vendedor, todo perfecto.


----------



## anarcotirania (7 May 2021)

Trato a distancia con @mundofila.

Todo perfecto, sin problemas.


----------



## luis fernandez (8 May 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Kruger .

Todo perfecto, sin problemas.


----------



## luis fernandez (8 May 2021)

Trato a distancia con @conde84 .

Todo perfecto, sin problemas.


----------



## csan (15 May 2021)

Trato en persona con @Sony Crockett ,trato cordial y muy agradable. Recomendable al 100 por 100


----------



## Wunderbarez (18 May 2021)

He hecho un trato en mano con @miaavg Muy buena gente. Totalmente recomendable hacer tratos con esta persona.


----------



## hazaña (18 May 2021)

Otro trato con @skipyy, como siempre perfecto, brilla su seriedad y honestidad... recomendado 100%


----------



## Ajigolao (19 May 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Aceituno ... Todo perfecto, atento y rápido, totalmente recomendable. Ha sido un placer


----------



## skipyy (19 May 2021)

hazaña dijo:


> Otro trato con @skipyy, como siempre perfecto, brilla su seriedad y honestidad... recomendado 100%



Trato realizado con @hazaña 

Uno más y perfecto como siempre, una transacción perfecta y una charla agradable, forero ejemplar


----------



## Aceituno (20 May 2021)

Ajigolao dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @Aceituno ... Todo perfecto, atento y rápido, totalmente recomendable. Ha sido un placer



Trato a distancia realizado con @Ajigolao, ha sido un placer y todo ha salido a la perfección.


----------



## Wunderbarez (23 May 2021)

Trato en mano realizado con* @scratch. *Todo perfecto, totalmente recomendable hacer datos con él.


----------



## csan (23 May 2021)

Nuevo trato en persona con @Sony Crockett , agradabilísimo y con excelente conversación. Recomendado plenamente.


----------



## loquesubebaja (23 May 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Anuminas . Todo OK y puntual.


----------



## Sony Crockett (23 May 2021)

Gracias csan, dos tratos contigo.

Absolutamente recomendable, ha sido un placer conocerle, muy agradable y trato muy cordial.


----------



## Euron G. (23 May 2021)

Perdonad que os moleste. Tengo una moneda de la época de Isabel II y he estado viendo precios por la web pero no tengo idea de qué valor puedo darle a la mía, y en ese caso donde venderla, porque yo no me dedico a estas cosas. Agradecería un poco de luz.


----------



## Alfaqueque (25 May 2021)

Trato a distancia con @jose4747. Todo OK y puntual.


----------



## jose4747 (25 May 2021)

Alfaqueque dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @jose4747. Todo OK y puntual.



Yo he sido el vendedor y Alfaqueque el comprador, todo perfecto, sin ningún problema. Recomiendo a este usuario para compra-venta de plata y oro


----------



## jgomealm (29 May 2021)

Trato a distancia con *@Arbizuko*, yo como vendedor, todo perfecto.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (1 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con *Daviot*.
Embalaje perfecto , material Premium y precios de escandalo de buenos.
Mas no se puede pedir, repetire seguro con él.


----------



## Daviot (1 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con *AU10KAG1K *yo como vendedor y como comprador a la vez. Muy comunicativo y flexible en las negociaciones, sabe muchísimo sobre las monedas y te orienta en todo momento sobre la mejor forma de hacer los envíos. Hace videos muy completos de todo lo que te ofrece, dignos del mejor youtuber.

Confianza en él 100%.


----------



## csan (1 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @kragh , perfecta comunicación y pago rapidísimo, completamente recomendable


----------



## kragh (2 Jun 2021)

csan dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @kragh , perfecta comunicación y pago rapidísimo, completamente recomendable



Lo mismo por mi parte, trato perfecto con @csan


----------



## Alfaqueque (2 Jun 2021)

Trato en mano con @TradingMetales. 

Todo perfecto.


----------



## Ajigolao (2 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @miaavg .
Todo perfecto, excelente comunicación y envío bien preparado y rápido como el rayo. Volveremos a encontrarnos por estos lares...


----------



## Chefrufus (3 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @miaavg siendo yo el comprador.
Es un verdadero placer tratar con esta persona.
Totalmente confiable y recomendable.
El pedido fue empaquetado perfectamente, enviado con número de seguimiento y tardé menos de 24h en recibirlo.
Sin duda volveré a tratar con él.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @*SheldonCooper*

Todo perfecto, muy facil trato y ademas bastante flexible ya que entre otras cosas por mis horarios noctambulos contesto cuando Dios quiere tenerme cosciente y despierto, envio muy rapido, imposible mejor.

Trato en el marco de la operacion consolidacion de los beneficios de las maravillosas criptos, en las cuales tras unos pocos meses ya soy uno de los mayores expertos mundiales del foro y gracias a las cuales ahora el oro me sale gratis.



Paso a poner unas fotillos de uno de los lingotes, oro de absoluta calidad comprobado mediante dos metodos infalibles. Lingote en el tester y como esta maquina muy en contra de lo que quiso venderos cierto forero que queria venderos maquinitas de estas como churros diciendo que detectaba el interior, ( cosa totalmente falsa ) le hacemos unas buenas mellas y le damos unos buenos estacazos a martillo y sin piedad, en esos socabones ya vemos que todo parece estar en orden, le metemos nuevamente el lapiz y efectivamente 24 kilates como no podia ser de otra manera.


----------



## PENTAF (7 Jun 2021)

trato en mano con @miavg , todo perfecto como no podía ser de otra manera con su historial. Y una conversación muy placentera


----------



## chete57 (9 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Atanor, yo como comprador... 
Buena comunicación y rapidez en contestar, envío rápido y embalaje de 10.
Todo un lujazo, la verdad. 
Gracias!!


----------



## Atanor (9 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @chete57 , yo como vendedor. 
Pago inmediato y todo perfecto. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Silver94 (9 Jun 2021)

Un placer tratar con @mundofila. Rapidez al contestar y envío nada más recibir el pago. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Alfaqueque (9 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @mundofila y todo perfecto.
Muy rápido y atento para solucionar una incidencia que ha habido con el envío.


----------



## vic252525 (10 Jun 2021)

@jgomealm Trato a distancia todo ok.


----------



## jgomealm (10 Jun 2021)

Nuevo trato a distancia con *@vic252525*, yo como vendedor, todo perfecto.


----------



## Chefrufus (10 Jun 2021)

Nuevo trato a distancia realizado con @miaavg siendo yo el comprador.
Me encanta el material de altísima calidad que ofrece.
El pedido lo recibí en menos de 24h desde que cerramos el trato.
El producto estaba perfectamente protegido y fue enviado con número de seguimiento.
Además de buen material también proporciona mucha confianza y seguridad al realizar el trato.
En definitiva, un lujazo de forero.
Seguro que volveremos a tratar asuntos metaleros.
Un cordial saludo y gracias.


----------



## Atanor (11 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @PENTAF siendo yo el vendedor. Pago inmediato y todo perfecto. Muy recomendable.


----------



## juanantm (11 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Atanor, yo como comprador.
Buena comunicación y rapidez en contestar, envío rápido y buen embalaje.
Muy recomendable.


----------



## Atanor (11 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @juanantm , yo como vendedor. Pago inmediato y todo perfecto. Muy recomendable.


----------



## mundofila (11 Jun 2021)

Tratos a distancia realizado con @Alfaqueque , @Arbizuko , @Pintxen y @Silver94 
Rápidos y correctos, sin ningún problema.


----------



## PENTAF (12 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Atanor , todo perfecto


----------



## PENTAF (12 Jun 2021)

Nuevo trato en mano con @miavg y nuevamente todo perfecto


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Jun 2021)

Hola a todos, vengo a dejar constancia de un nuevo trato a distancia con el forero @elquenuncahacenada .
Buena comunicación, embalaje perfecto, recomendable y seguro tratar con él!
Un saludo


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (14 Jun 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola a todos, vengo a dejar constancia de un nuevo trato a distancia con el forero @elquenuncahacenada .
> Buena comunicación, embalaje perfecto, recomendable y seguro tratar con él!
> Un saludo




Igualmente satisfecho, pago rapido y sin rodeos, un placer hacer negocios de nuevo con usted.

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Pintxen (15 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @mundofilia. Ha sido un placer. El envío rapidísimo y muy bien embalado.


----------



## Atanor (16 Jun 2021)

Nuevo trato a distancia con @juanantm , yo como vendedor. Pago inmediato y todo perfecto. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Nostromos (16 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Razkin , yo como comprador. Todo perfecto, envío rápido y muy bien empaquetado (con seguimiento). Seriedad y buena comunicación. Muy recomendable.

Ha sido un placer, un saludo!


----------



## Razkin (16 Jun 2021)

Nostromos dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @Razkin , yo como comprador. Todo perfecto, envío rápido y muy bien empaquetado (con seguimiento). Seriedad y buena comunicación. Muy recomendable.
> 
> Ha sido un placer, un saludo!



Lo mismo digo. Es fácil tratar con gente así. Un 10. Ojalá tengamos mas ocasiones!!
@Nostromos totalmente recomendable.


----------



## chete57 (16 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con el compañero @Daviot
Impecable en el trato!! Buena comunicación desde el minuto 1, rapidez en el envío y embalaje de 10.
La onza WallstreetBets guapísima, y la cápsula una pasada...
Desde luego un verdadero placer haber hecho tratos con él, espero repetir.
Saludos


----------



## Daviot (16 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @chete57 yo como vendedor. Pago muy rápido, persona muy agradable y supereducado. Un placer haber tratado contigo @chete57 .

Un saludo.


----------



## jgomealm (17 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con otro compañero, yo como vendedor, todo perfecto.


----------



## juanantm (17 Jun 2021)

Nuevo trato a distancia con @Atanor, yo como comprador. Todo perfecto, envío rápido y muy bien empaquetado (con seguimiento). Seriedad y buena comunicación. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Razkin (17 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Chefrufus. Yo como vendedor. Todo estupendo. Agradable en el trato y rapidísimo en el pago.
Espero tener mas ocasiones. Recomendable del todo.


----------



## Atanor (17 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @kooraff siendo yo vendedor. 
Pago inmediato. Todo perfecto.


----------



## Chefrufus (17 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Razkin siendo yo el comprador.
El trato ha sido excelente. Producto perfectamente protegido. Envío con seguimiento y recepción en menos de 48 horas. Comunicación perfecta en todo momento.
Volveré a repetir seguro.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## kooraff (18 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Atanor, yo como comprador. Todo perfecto, envío rápido y buen empaquetado (facilita codigo seguimiento). Buena comunicación. Recomendable 100%.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (18 Jun 2021)

Nuevo trato a distancia con Daviot.
Un* lujazo y un placer negociar* con él. Hace que las cosas sean *mas faciles* de lo que deberian ser.
He comprado por medio mundo a diferentes tiendas de profesionales, particulares y casas de subastas y el paquete que abri hoy esta entre *el top 3 de los mejores empaquetados que he recibido NUNCA* y se dice pronto.
Las monedas tal y como se describia y las mismas de las fotos.
*Precios inmejorables*.
No se puede pedir mas.
No hay 2 sin 3.
*REPETIRE CON EL SEGURO DE NUEVO* y espero que sea mas pronto que tarde.


----------



## Daviot (18 Jun 2021)

Trato hecho con @AU10KAG1K como vendedor y comprador a la vez. Como comenté en un post anterior da gusto tratar con él porque hace videos de todo sin siquiera pedírselos acompañados de explicaciones muy detalladas. Tiene monedas muy interesantes que no se encuentran en tiendas a precio excelente y en perfecto estado
El embalaje y envío sobresaliente con cajita de regalo incluida.
Igualmente espero a que lleguen futuros tratos.

Un saludo.


----------



## chete57 (21 Jun 2021)

Trato en mano con el compañero @scratch, yo como comprador...

Un verdadero placer tratar con él!!
Comunicación excelente en todo momento, facilidad para quedar y puntualidad.
Espero repetir en un futuro
Gracias


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (21 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Daviot.

Comunicación muy fluida, siempre dispuesto a ayudar y facilitar las cosas, envío rapidísimo, bien empaquetado.

Un placer.


----------



## kragh (21 Jun 2021)

Trato muy correcto a distancia con @Extemporáneo yo como comprador, buena comunicación y envio rápido y perfectamente protegido.


----------



## Daviot (21 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @TEOTWAWKI yo como vendedor. Pago superrápido y trato muy afable. Un placer tratar con él.

Un saludo.


----------



## Razkin (22 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Arbeyna ,
No lo voy a descubrir. Todas sus buenas referencias anteriores confirmadas de nuevo.
El trato, la disposición, la rapidez en el envío, el empaquetado,... todo estupendo
Espero tener más ocasiones.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Jun 2021)

Trato en mano con @Kid 

Comunicación excelente en todo momento, facilidad para quedar y puntualidad. Me he tenido que ir rápido pero todo estupendo.

Un placer.


----------



## Alfaqueque (23 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @hornblower.

Excelente comunicación y envio.

Espero poder volver a tratar con él.


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Jun 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @Arbeyna ,
> No lo voy a descubrir. Todas sus buenas referencias anteriores confirmadas de nuevo.
> El trato, la disposición, la rapidez en el envío, el empaquetado,... todo estupendo
> Espero tener más ocasiones.



Muchas gracias!
Trato a distancia con @Razkin , serio, formal y rápido en el pago, comunicación muy fluida. Un lujo tratar con compañeros de esta categoría. 
Gracias!!


----------



## Mazinger Z (24 Jun 2021)

Un nuevo trato en persona con @edrehe. Todo perfecto, muy recomendable.


----------



## Kid (24 Jun 2021)

Trato en mano con @gordinflas

Todo perfecto tanto la negociación como la transacción.
Un placer hacer tratos con él, sin lugar a dudas, muy recomendado.


----------



## Atanor (25 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @MagicTaly siendo yo vendedor. Buena comunicación y pago inmediato. Muy recomendado.


----------



## edrehe (25 Jun 2021)

Mazinger Z dijo:


> Un nuevo trato en persona con @edrehe. Todo perfecto, muy recomendable.


----------



## edrehe (25 Jun 2021)

Siempre es un placer hacer tratos con gente seria. Persona 100% recomendable.


----------



## Elver Galarg (25 Jun 2021)

Mis primeros 2 tratos a distancia con personas de este foro han sido con @MIP y @jgomealm ; y la verdad es que he tenido la mejor de las suertes, son gente formal, comunicativos y que hacen que la transacción sea fácil, rápida (envíos al día siguiente del pago) y sin problemas


----------



## MagicTaly (26 Jun 2021)

Compra a distancia con @Atanor y 0 problemas. Rápido y efectivo. Muy recomendado


----------



## csan (27 Jun 2021)

Trato en mano con @Sony Crockett , un placer como siempre. Recomendadísimo.


----------



## Sony Crockett (27 Jun 2021)

Trato en mano con csan , trato inmejorable, recomendable ciento por ciento.


----------



## Razkin (28 Jun 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Jimmyplor. Yo como vendedor. Muy correcto en el trato y rápido en el pago.
Ha sido un placer y espero tengamos más ocasiones. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Jimmyplor (28 Jun 2021)

@Razkin Vendedor 100% recomendable.
Envío rápido y embalaje perfecto.

Espero hacer mas tratos con el.

Saludos,

@Jimmyplor


----------



## FranMen (30 Jun 2021)

Mi primera compra en el foro con @mundofila Todo, correcto, buena comunicación, envío rápido y bien empaquetado. De regalo unos sellos de correos también para la colección


----------



## conde84 (30 Jun 2021)

Trato en mano con grotut2, todo perfecto y rapido y una conversacion muy agradable.

Asi da gusto, muy recomendable.


----------



## grotut2 (30 Jun 2021)

Trato en mano con conde84, yo comprador y él vendedor, puntual, agradable y honrado. Muy recomendado, seguramente repita.


----------



## Angelillo23 (1 Jul 2021)

trato a distancia con @miaavg , todo perfecto, muy majo a pesar de que soy un poco troll. Un 10


----------



## brigante 88 (4 Jul 2021)

Trato en persona con *Daviot*, y quiero destacar que su amabilidad, seriedad y facilidad para la comunicación, hace que tratos en persona sea de lo mas gratificante que podemos tener entre compañeros del foro,... Mi recomendación 100%


----------



## Daviot (5 Jul 2021)

Trato en mano con @brigante 88 yo como vendedor. Sobra decir que fue todo sobre ruedas y felicitarle por la elección del lugar para ejecutar el intercambio con seguridad y tranquilidad. Gran persona, con calidez en el trato. Hace honor al prestigio que tiene en el foro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Angelillo23 (21 Jul 2021)

Compra a distancia a @olestalkyn , envío rápido y todo perfecto conforme lo acordado, espero repetir en el futuro.


----------



## olestalkyn (21 Jul 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Compra a distancia a @olestalkyn , envío rápido y todo perfecto conforme lo acordado, espero repetir en el futuro.



El placer es mío, @Angelillo23 Gracias

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entrada de tratos con foreros actualizada (mitad de página)

Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)

Me uno a la "recopilación"
Entre paréntesis el número de transacciones.

Respeto la confidencialidad de aquellos foreros que en su momento quisieron permanecer anónimos. No aparecen en la lista inferior. Si me permitiré dar su número: 24

*Editado el 21 de julio de 2021, 17:55 h*

Transacciones Positivas
*123456
alvarogl
Angelillo23
Bender Rodriguez(2)
Blade
burbufilia
Chila
Cuchillo de palo (2)
Delrey (2)
el alemán
electric0 (2)
El hombre dubitativo
fran69
japiluser
jjjval
j.w.pepper
luca (2)
modderx
Multinick2020 (2)
mundofila
Namreg (2)
oinoko
Peluche
portus
rojiblanco (3)
seerkan
Silver99
Tichy
Tizona(2)
Tons
vigocelta
xabitxabi (2)*

Transacciones Reguleras
*apeche2000 *Dilatada comunicación en el tiempo sin resultados. Tiempos convulsos estos del COVID-19. Sin acritud.

Transacciones Negativas
*Diversos "tira y afloja" con algún que otro forero...pero ninguno que merezca el calificativo de negativo, excepto cuatro (4)
inver999 Poca educación, imposibilidad de trato en mano, tardó 3 semanas en responder...Cuidado
TradindMetales Compra todo y luego desaparece. Cuidado
satu Mareando la perdiz y cambiando unilateralmente mi precio a su antojo. Un fichaje.
sdPrincBurb No mantiene su palabra y cambia precios y cantidades a su conveniencia. Cuidado con él.*


Este foro destaca por la calidad humana de sus participantes. GRACIAS A TODOS


----------



## bk001 (6 Ago 2021)

Intercambio con *volga21*

de momento, 100€ tirados a la basura, avisados estáis.


----------



## Jucaba (9 Ago 2021)

Compra a distancia con @Bender Rodríguez ,todo bien, muy bien el empaquetado


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (10 Ago 2021)

Trato perfecto a distancia con @Jucaba, un placer.


----------



## luis fernandez (10 Ago 2021)

*trato en mano con brigante 88, todo correcto.*


----------



## ElMayoL (12 Ago 2021)

Le he comprado una moneda al forero @jgomealm 
Trato bueno, cordial y serio. Envio impecable, un placer. Recomendado. 
saludos.


----------



## jgomealm (12 Ago 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Le he comprado una moneda al forero @jgomealm
> Trato bueno, cordial y serio. Envio impecable, un placer. Recomendado.
> saludos.



El placer es mío, @ElMayoL Gracias

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Me uno a la "recopilación"
Entre paréntesis el número de transacciones.

Respeto la confidencialidad de aquellos foreros que en su momento quisieron permanecer anónimos. No aparecen en la lista inferior. Si me permitiré dar su número: 1

*Editado el 12 de agosto*

Transacciones Positivas
*Arbeyna
Arbizuko
conde84 
ElMayoL
Elver Galarg
scratch 
vic252525*


----------



## brigante 88 (19 Ago 2021)

Trato realizado con @luis fernandez "Seriedad, rapidez, confianza" recomendación 100% (disculpa por la tardanza en mi valoración....Vacaciones)


----------



## Narwhal (24 Ago 2021)

Trato en mano con @DARUMA77 Forero muy amable, correcto y recomendable
Trato a distancia con @arbones Envío rápido y perfecto. Forero recomendable.


----------



## DARUMA77 (24 Ago 2021)

Trato en mano con @Narwhal, forero totalmente recomendable, seriedad , corrección y afable, un placer hacer tratos con el.


----------



## Orooo (28 Ago 2021)

Trato realizado en persona con @yopyop 
Todo perfecto, seriedad y buena gente.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Sep 2021)

me gustaría saber una cosa si me permitís la pregunta.

cuando alguien vede/compra metal por valor de miles... como es el trato? imagino que se mueve cash. me gustaría saber como ambos comprueban la autenticidad del intercambio. el metal imagino que sabiendo lo que compras sales del paso. diámetro, peso etc... pero del cash? porque imagino que se descarta el bizum por razones obvias.

edito para decir miles, o cientos... ya que 700-800 euros ya empieza ser cifras serias. no hablamos de 100 eurillos.

gracias y disculpad.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Hay miles de detectores ahi fuera hombre, desde con luces hasta con sonidos etc. Desde muy pocos € hasta lo que te quieras gastar



Tengo unas preguntas a veces…. Gracias.


----------



## TradingMetales (1 Sep 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Tengo unas preguntas a veces…. Gracias.



Cómprame a mi y todo es fiable. Y me fío de tu dinero, que como me estafes te mando matar. Muchos usuarios del foro han recibido metal a distancia antes de realizar un pago, y sin ningún problema por mi parte ni por la suya.


----------



## yopyop (6 Sep 2021)

Esta últimas dos semana he tenido tratos con
@*Orooo*
@elKaiser
@Narwhal

Y todo perfecto con ellos. Gente seria y formal.


----------



## Narwhal (8 Sep 2021)

Trato en mano con @yopyop y todo perfecto. Persona seria, educada y con experiencia en el mundo metalero. Un placer


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (8 Sep 2021)

Desconocía este hilo.

Hace meses compré unos orocs a @brigante 88 , todo a pedir de boca.

Además, posteriormente me asesoró para otra venta.

Phorero fiable y recomendable.

Edito: el trato fue en mano frente al ayuntamiento de un pueblo de Palencia. No fui yo en persona, me serví de un esbirro, el (la) cual no tuvo queja ninguna.


----------



## Narwhal (10 Sep 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Arbizuko 
Pendiente en todo momento del envío que ha llegado muy rápido. Serio y honesto. Da gusto tratar con gente así. Forero muy recomendable.


----------



## Arbizuko (10 Sep 2021)

Trato realizado con @Narwhal , yo como vendedor.
Persona seria y fiable. Pago rapido y sin rodeos, un placer hacer negocios con el.

Lo recomiendo al 100%!!


----------



## jgomealm (20 Sep 2021)

Nueva transacción positiva con @coleccionador Gracias!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo con la "recopilación"
Entre paréntesis el número de transacciones.

Respeto la confidencialidad de aquellos foreros que en su momento quisieron permanecer anónimos. No aparecen en la lista inferior. Si me permitiré dar su número: 1

*Editado el 20 de septiembre

Transacciones Positivas*
@Arbeyna (1)
@Arbizuko (1)
@coleccionador (1)
@conde84 (1)
@ElMayoL (1)
@Elver Galarg (1)
@scratch (1)
@vic252525 (1)


----------



## Manzano1 (24 Sep 2021)

@zapp excelente vendedor, transmite confianza, serio y puntual recomiendo hacer tratos con el user.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Sep 2021)

@CapitanFurillo 

mal intercambio, solo trae sifilis y gonorrea


----------



## zapp (24 Sep 2021)

@manzano1 , yo como vendedor.
Persona seria y fiable. Si queréis vender y no aburriros en el proceso podéis hacerle una oferta razonable. Se pueden cerrar tratos de antemano con total confianza.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## muhammad_ali (30 Sep 2021)

Intercambio realizado en mano con el forero @alrb 

Todo perfecto, es una persona seria para hacer intercambios.


----------



## alrb (1 Oct 2021)

muhammad_ali dijo:


> Intercambio realizado en mano con el forero @alrb
> 
> Todo perfecto, es una persona seria para hacer intercambios.



Por mi parte también recomiendo para tratos o intercambios con muhammad_ali. Seriedad, puntualidad, genero en buen estado. En definitiva todo en orden. Un placer.


----------



## Forcopula (1 Oct 2021)

@mabv1976 Trato en mano realizado con el forero sin ningún problema, todo perfecto y muy recomendable (seriedad, puntualidad, comunicación de 10)


----------



## csan (5 Oct 2021)

Trato con @yopyop , excelente vendedor, perfecta comunicación en todo momento. Recomendable al 100x100


----------



## yopyop (5 Oct 2021)

Trato con @csan perfecto. Comprador serio. Sin lugar a dudas recomendable.


----------



## FranMen (8 Oct 2021)

Trato en la distancia con @brigante 88 , todo perfecto, monedas con su cápsula, envío económico (5€) en 24 h, bien embalado, buena comunicación…


----------



## brigante 88 (8 Oct 2021)

Muchas gracias @FranMen se agradecen tus palabras, y por mi parte, lo mismo puedo decir "seriedad, rapidez en el pago y fantástica comunicación" Un 10.
Gracias por tu confianza.


----------



## Ajigolao (13 Oct 2021)

Trato a distancia realizado con @Orooo . Estupenda y fluida comunicación, envío rápido, económico y preparado con esmero... Sencillamente perfecto, seguro que volveremos a encontrarnos por aquí


----------



## Orooo (13 Oct 2021)

Ajigolao dijo:


> Trato a distancia realizado con @Orooo . Estupenda y fluida comunicación, envío rápido, económico y preparado con esmero... Sencillamente perfecto, seguro que volveremos a encontrarnos por aquí



Igualmente, todo perfecto contigo tambien. Forero totalmente fiable.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (13 Oct 2021)

Ajigolao dijo:


> Trato a distancia realizado con @Orooo . Estupenda y fluida comunicación, envío rápido, económico y preparado con esmero... Sencillamente perfecto, seguro que volveremos a encontrarnos por aquí



Sumo mi agradecimiento al forero @Orooo 
Excelente producto a un precio inmejorable, rápido envío y facilidad de pago.

Un placer, hasta la próxima.


----------



## Orooo (14 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Sumo mi agradecimiento al forero @Orooo
> Excelente producto a un precio inmejorable, rápido envío y facilidad de pago.
> 
> Un placer, hasta la próxima.



Igualmente compañero. Un placer.


----------



## macalu (14 Oct 2021)

Trato en la distancia con @brigante 88,Todo perfecto,envio muy rapido,100% recomendable
hace dos meses trato en la distancia con @Extemporáneo y @Arbeyna todo perfecto,100% recomendable


----------



## brigante 88 (14 Oct 2021)

Trato con @macalu todo genial,... comunicación, seriedad y rapidez de decisión . UN 10 
Muchas gracias por la confianza.


----------



## muhammad_ali (14 Oct 2021)

Intercambio realizado con @TradingMetales. Todo correcto y un placer tratar con él.


----------



## TradingMetales (15 Oct 2021)

Trato perfecto con @muhammad_ali muy recomendable.


----------



## Narwhal (19 Oct 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Pelopo 
Serio y rápido. Forero recomendable.


----------



## jericco (19 Oct 2021)

Trato a distancia con @brigante 88 , todo perfecto, en menos de 24h en casa. Recomendadísimo.


----------



## brigante 88 (19 Oct 2021)

Trato realizado con @jericco todo perfecto, rapidez en el pago, seriedad y magnifica comunicación... Un 10
Recomendación 100%


----------



## Chefrufus (20 Oct 2021)

Trato realizado con @Pelopo.
Ha sido mi primer trato con este forero y ha sido todo un placer.
La comunicación ha sido muy fluida y cordial en todo momento.
Se nota en el trato que es una persona muy agradable. 
El producto llegó muy bien protegido y la entrega fue en menos de 24 horas.
Un placer poder haber realizado un trato con esta persona y ojalá no sea el único.
Confiable y recomendable al 100%.


----------



## Pelopo (21 Oct 2021)

Chefrufus dijo:


> Trato realizado con @Pelopo.
> Ha sido mi primer trato con este forero y ha sido todo un placer.
> La comunicación ha sido muy fluida y cordial en todo momento.
> Se nota en el trato que es una persona muy agradable.
> ...



Un gran placer !!! Con foreros asi da gusto 
Mis 10!


----------



## Pelopo (21 Oct 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @Pelopo
> Serio y rápido. Forero recomendable.



Un placer igualmente, por mi parte todo genial 
Recomendacion muy positiva.


----------



## muhammad_ali (21 Oct 2021)

Un placer hacer tratos con el forero @paranoia. Muy recomendable


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Oct 2021)

Trato a distancia con @brigante 88 yo como comprador. Perfecto en todos los sentidos, rápido, serio y eficaz. Gracias!!!


----------



## brigante 88 (22 Oct 2021)

Muchas gracias @Arbeyna lo mismo puedo decir...seriedad, comunicación y rapidez. Un trato perfecto!!! recomendación 100%


----------



## FranMen (23 Oct 2021)

Han ido alguna vez a comer a un restaurante estrella Michelin? Pues así me he sentido yo con @AU10KAG1K, trato exquisito, seguimiento del envío al minuto, perfectamente empaquetado, pruebas profesionales de la veracidad de la moneda. 100% confiable


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Oct 2021)

Trato a distancia con @*mundofila*

todo perfecto, muy rapido, de confianza.


----------



## Arbeyna (29 Oct 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Hércules y el Cocodrilo , serio, formal y rápido en el pago, comunicación muy fluida. 
Un lujo tratar con compañeros de esta categoría.
Gracias!!!


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (29 Oct 2021)

Lo mismo digo de @Arbeyna ; phorero de fiar.

Envío rápido, comunicación fluida y gran seriedhac.

Además, empaquetamiento cuidado hasta el delirio, y caligrafía esmerada y proceresca.

Muy recomendable para tratos metaleros.


----------



## Arbeyna (29 Oct 2021)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> ... caligrafía esmerada y proceresca.



Gracias crack!!!! jajajaj


----------



## Kilojulio (1 Nov 2021)

Trato en mano con @TradingMetales hoy.
Magnífico trato y calidad de producto. Un abrazo.


----------



## Daviot (2 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Han ido alguna vez a comer a un restaurante estrella Michelin? Pues así me he sentido yo con @AU10KAG1K, trato exquisito, seguimiento del envío al minuto, perfectamente empaquetado, pruebas profesionales de la veracidad de la moneda. 100% confiable



Jajaja.......yo también he hecho tratos con él (@AU10KAG1K ) y totalmente de acuerdo, te trata mejor de lo que tratan al emérito en Abu Dabi.


----------



## TradingMetales (3 Nov 2021)

Kilojulio dijo:


> Trato en mano con @TradingMetales hoy.
> Magnífico trato y calidad de producto. Un abrazo.



Maravilloso, conocer gente así es lo que me motiva a seguir jugando al monopoly. Confiaría en mandarle metal por adelantado como hago con algunos. Y pocas veces me habréis leído decir esto de alguien. Con KiloJulio tienes un comprador prometedor, y un futuro vendedor con stock real.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Nov 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Arbeyna, todo perfecto: buena comunicación y rapidez en contestar, envío rápido, embalaje ideal, fotos y cero problemas.

Máxima seriedad y confianza, muy recomendable.


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Nov 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Hic Svnt Leones , excelente comunicación y muy rápido en el pago. Un placer tratar con foreros de este calibre.
Gracias!!!


----------



## chete57 (5 Nov 2021)

Trato a distancia con @brigante 88, yo como comprador. 
Excelente trato desde el minuto 1, rapidez en contestar y en enviar. Empaquetado de 10 y el producto según lo descrito. 
Muy buena experiencia!! 
Espero poder volver a repetir...
Gracias


----------



## Mediterrand (5 Nov 2021)

Trato a distancia con @kboom 
Sensacional. Rápido, fácil, fiable…
Encantado de tratar con foreros como él.
Muchas gracias Rubén!!!


----------



## kboom (5 Nov 2021)

Mediterrand dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @kboom
> Sensacional. Rápido, fácil, fiable…
> Encantado de tratar con foreros como él.
> Muchas gracias Rubén!!!



Es mutuo. Así da gusto. Mil gracias!


----------



## Kruger (9 Nov 2021)

Trato a distancia con Jucaba.
Pago inmediato, todo perfecto. Comprador muy recomendable. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Jucaba (9 Nov 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Kruger ,vendedor serio,todo bien


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Nov 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Arbizuko , perfecto.


----------



## Arbizuko (10 Nov 2021)

Trato realizado a distancia con @TradingMetales . Todo muy bien, sobre todo la rapidez.


----------



## Urquiza (10 Nov 2021)

Trato en persona con @kboom y todo perfecto.


----------



## brigante 88 (10 Nov 2021)

chete57 dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @brigante 88, yo como comprador.
> Excelente trato desde el minuto 1, rapidez en contestar y en enviar. Empaquetado de 10 y el producto según lo descrito.
> Muy buena experiencia!!
> Espero poder volver a repetir...
> Gracias



Muchas gracias @chete57 los mismo puedo decir,... rapidez, comunicación y decisión. 
Un placer y gracias por tu confianza. *Mi recomendación 100%*


----------



## kboom (10 Nov 2021)

Urquiza dijo:


> Trato en persona con @kboom y todo perfecto.



Pues sí, echamos una charla interesante. Encantado de conocerte.


----------



## Urquiza (10 Nov 2021)

kboom dijo:


> Pues sí, echamos una charla interesante. Encantado de conocerte.



Jeje, faltó echar una cervecita.
Todo un placer!


----------



## yopyop (11 Nov 2021)

He realizado tratos estos días con dos foreros:
@Orooo 
@luca 

Todo perfecto con ambos.


----------



## Orooo (11 Nov 2021)

yopyop dijo:


> He realizado tratos estos días con dos foreros:
> @Orooo
> @luca
> 
> Todo perfecto con ambos.



Igualmente, todo perfecto contigo tambien.
Vendedor totalmente fiable.


----------



## FrayCuervo (11 Nov 2021)

Mi primera compra:

@mundofila 

Todo perfecto, rápido en las contestaciones a mis dudas tontas de novato, y en el envío. 

Todo de 10, muy recomendable.


----------



## mundofila (11 Nov 2021)

Transacción a distancia realizada con @FrayCuervo.
Todo perfecto, comprador serio y fiable.
Gracias


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (15 Nov 2021)

Compra a distancia al forero @skipyy. Magnifico trato personal. Material en excelente estado, tal cual se refería. Y uno de los mejores empaquetados que he recibido. Desde luego, una transacción de 10 totalmente recomendable.


----------



## skipyy (15 Nov 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Compra a distancia al forero @skipyy. Magnifico trato personal. Material en excelente estado, tal cual se refería. Y uno de los mejores empaquetados que he recibido. Desde luego, una transacción de 10 totalmente recomendable.



Trato a distancia con el forero @Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard 

Transacción perfecta, comunicación fluida y ágil, un forero de 10, todo genial.


----------



## Ajigolao (17 Nov 2021)

Transacción a distancia con @Kasta. Atento y rápido, todo perfecto. Serio y fiable, recomendable.


----------



## Kasta (17 Nov 2021)

Mi transacción a distancia con los foreros @mundofila y @Arbizuko perfecta, muy agradecido por su atención y preocupación a ambos. Gracias así da gusto tratar por aquí.


----------



## Arbizuko (17 Nov 2021)

Trato realizado con @Kasta , yo como vendedor.
Persona seria y fiable. Pago rapido y sin rodeos, un placer hacer negocios con el.

Lo recomiendo al 100%!!


----------



## Núm3r0 7 (18 Nov 2021)

Reciente trato en mano, en esta ocasión yo como vendedor a @TradingMetales.
Comprador, honesto, fiable, serio y solvente como pocos.

Le he comprado y vendido en mano y a distancia en muchas ocasiones en el último año y siempre responde.
Es difícil encontrar alguien con quien hacer tratos al mismo nivel.
Juega en la Champions Ligue.
100% Recomendable y forero de Pro.
Mis respetos.


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Nov 2021)

Núm3r0 7 dijo:


> Reciente trato en mano, en esta ocasión yo como vendedor a @TradingMetales.
> Comprador, honesto, fiable, serio y solvente como pocos.
> 
> Le he comprado y vendido en mano y a distancia en muchas ocasiones en el último año y siempre responde.
> ...



Gracias, por mi parte me encontré a un metalero serio, honesto, rápido y amable, y mejor persona aún.


----------



## tobaris (24 Nov 2021)

Compra realizada al forero mundofila. Todo perfecto. Muy buena la comunicación. Envío realizado por correo, rápido y sin incidencias. Gracias y un abrazo


----------



## Arthur69 (7 Dic 2021)

Muchísimas gracias a @Núm3r0 7 
Onzas recibidas en Canarias en perfecto estado.
Da gusto encontrar personas tan afables, simpáticas y hasta cariñosas como ha sido el caso.
El empaquetado de categoría Non Plus Ultra.
Quien se plantee alcanzar cualquier trato con @Núm3r0 7 que no lo dude.
Garantía 100%.
Su palabra es Ley.


----------



## Kasta (9 Dic 2021)

Muchas gracias al forero @brigante 88 por lo fácil que hace que sea todo a la hora de comprar por aquí. Volveré a comprarle pronto. Un saludo


----------



## brigante 88 (10 Dic 2021)

- Por mi parte excelente trato con el compañero @Kasta , tanto la comunicación, la seriedad por su parte y rapidez en el pago es de 10 
Mi recomendación al 100%

Muchas gracias por tu valoración.
Saludos


----------



## Chefrufus (11 Dic 2021)

Trato a distancia realizado con el forero @Mediterrand . Excelente comunicación y seriedad. Empaquetado perfecto y el envío en menos de 24 horas ya lo tenía en casa.
Recomendable al 100%.
Un placer hacer tratos con él.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## KARNAK (14 Dic 2021)

Hola a todos,
Trato en mano con @TradingMetales la semana pasada.
Mi primer trato y ha sido espectacular. Es un autentico crack, supercercano y super amable y comprensivo con un novato que hace demasiadas preguntas...


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (15 Dic 2021)

Compra de plata a distancia a @amar35 , todo bien, buena comunicación y envío rápido.

Además, tuvo la gentileza de meterme un paquillo de 1970 entre los del 66, que por lo visto es cosa bastante más estrafalaria.

Recomendable.


----------



## amar35 (16 Dic 2021)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Compra de plata a distancia a @amar35 , todo bien, buena comunicación y envío rápido.
> 
> Además, tuvo la gentileza de meterme un paquillo de 1970 entre los del 66, que por lo visto es cosa bastante más estrafalaria.
> 
> Recomendable.



Lo mismo digo, un placer hacer tratos contigo. 
Un saludo


----------



## amar35 (16 Dic 2021)

Venta a distancia realizada a *@FrayCuervo , *una persona muy formal,da gusto tratar con foreros asi.
Felices Fiestas.


----------



## Razkin (17 Dic 2021)

Trato a distancia con @Scouser. Yo como comprador. Todo estupendo: disposición, comunicación, rapidísimo envío, muy bien empaquetado.
Espero que tengamos más ocasiones. Recomendable 100%.


----------



## Scouser (17 Dic 2021)

Trato a distancia con Razkin. Excelente comprador. Excelente comunicación.
Totalmente recomendable


----------



## amar35 (17 Dic 2021)

Trato *NO REALIZADO* con @luxv
Varios días de conversaciónes, confirmaciones, fotos por whatapp y paquete preparado porque no se fiaba, primero no podía en mano, Luego que solo compraba en mano,para al final "dejarlo para otra ocasion"
Mercancía reservada y tiempo perdido. 
*No recomiendo hacer ningún tipo de trato con este usuario.*


----------



## FrayCuervo (17 Dic 2021)

amar35 dijo:


> Venta a distancia realizada a *@FrayCuervo , *una persona muy formal,da gusto tratar con foreros asi.
> Felices Fiestas.



Por mi parte no puedo estar más contento.

Buena información, rapidez, formalidad, monedas buenas... muy aconsejable amar35 como vendedor.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (19 Dic 2021)

Trato en mano con *Mediterrand y pareja*.
Super Puntuales ( I loved it ). Excelente comunicacion, seriedad y muy amables.
Trato limpio y rapido.
Un placer tratar con metaleros/as asi.
Espero repetir con ellos. Los recomiendo al 100%.


----------



## tobaris (20 Dic 2021)

Nuevo trato realizado con @mundofila, como en la ocasión anterior todo perfecto.


----------



## Sony Crockett (21 Dic 2021)

Trato en mano en Barcelona con Kid, altamente recomendable.


----------



## Kid (21 Dic 2021)

Trato en mano en Barcelona con @Sony Crockett. Rápido y sin ningún tipo de problema. Sobre todo muy profesional. Sin duda volvería a hacer tratos con él


----------



## mk73 (23 Dic 2021)

Trato en la distancia con @Que viene 

Muy buena comunicación. Rápido. Envio muy bien preparado, hasta en el más mínimo detalle. 
Francamente, recomendable 100%.


----------



## Que viene (24 Dic 2021)

Excelente trato con @mk73. A distancia, genial comunicación. Pago rápido.

Felices fiestas!


----------



## kawalimit (28 Dic 2021)

Un 10 como una casa para @TradingMetales y, de rebote, otro para @amar35. Todo facilidades. Da gusto tratar con gente así.


----------



## amar35 (28 Dic 2021)

Un placer tratar con usuarios como @kawalimit


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Dic 2021)

@kawalimit trato rápido, tío serio, todo maravilloso. Tomen ejemplo.


----------



## Atolladero (28 Dic 2021)

Estoy interesado en transacciones de oro y plata, me muevo por el centro de Castilla y León, los interesados enviadme un privado por favor.


----------



## Kasta (29 Dic 2021)

El trato con @mundofila como siempre todo perfecto. Gran rapidez en el envío. Unos empaquetados muy profesionales y el trato...un placer. Gracias


----------



## Turpin (29 Dic 2021)

Pues yo también tengo que decir que he realizado un trato satisfactorio con @amar35.
Tío serio y formal. Perfecto empaquetado.
Muy recomendable!!!


----------



## amar35 (29 Dic 2021)

Muchas gracias, un 10 también para ti, ha sido un placer hacer negocios contigo. 




Turpin dijo:


> Pues yo también tengo que decir que he realizado un trato satisfactorio con @amar35.
> Tío serio y formal. Perfecto empaquetado.
> Muy recomendable!!!


----------



## elias2 (29 Dic 2021)

Trato ejemplar por lo rapido y eficiente con @TradingMetales


----------



## TradingMetales (29 Dic 2021)

elias2 dijo:


> Trato ejemplar por lo rapido y eficiente con @TradingMetales



De igual manera con Elías, buen precio, buenas monedas, y ha sido honesto cuando pudo haberme robado. Perfecto.


----------



## tiotoni (29 Dic 2021)

Compra realizada en mano con @Scouser de lo más satisfactoria. Una persona honesta, fue muy fácil realizar el trato. Por mi parte un 10.


----------



## Scouser (30 Dic 2021)

Trato en mano con tiotoni. Un placer charlar con el. Espero repetir


----------



## Razkin (7 Ene 2022)

Trato a distancia con @Orooo , yo como comprador. Estupenda disponibilidad, rapidez y empaquetado. 
Muy recomendable, espero tengamos más ocasiones.


----------



## Orooo (7 Ene 2022)

Razkin dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @Orooo , yo como comprador. Estupenda disponibilidad, rapidez y empaquetado.
> Muy recomendable, espero tengamos más ocasiones.



Igualmente compañero. Un placer.


----------



## Wunderbarez (11 Ene 2022)

Trato en mano hecho con @brigante 88 
Todo perfecto, totalmente recomendable hacer tratos con él.


----------



## brigante 88 (12 Ene 2022)

Trato realizado con @Wunderbarez y todo genial, comunicación, seriedad, puntualidad y todo acompañado con una agradable charla .... Mi recomendación un 100%. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Chefrufus (12 Ene 2022)

Trato a distancia realizado con @sdPrincBurb. 
La comunicación ha sido genial en todo momento. El producto llegó a las 24 horas en un embalado perfecto, muy profesional.
Es mi primer trato con este forero y espero que no sea el último.
Lo recomiendo al 100%.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## scratch (12 Ene 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Trato en mano con [mention]scratch [/mention], buena comunicación, serio y puntual. Un placer, hasta otra.



Lo mismo digo compañero. Muy recomendable. Hasta la próxima.


----------



## dmb001 (11 Feb 2022)

Trato en mano con @ht4dbi0ug yo como vendedor y él como comprador. Excelente comunicación, puntual, del todo fiable y además somos vecinos del mismo barrio. Más no se puede pedir en mi primera venta en el hilo.

Espero realizar más tratos con él en el futuro.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Feb 2022)

@dmb001 trato en mano y todo perfecto, muy recomendable


----------



## FranMen (12 Feb 2022)

Nuevo trato con @brigante 88 en la distancia y todo perfecto, más facilidades y mejor comunicación que las tiendas y embalaje perfecto


----------



## Aml_85 (13 Feb 2022)

Trato realizado en mano con @Furillo . Un excelente vendedor. Seriedad, puntualidad y muy amable en compartir experiencias y sus conocimientos en la temática. Muy recomendable!!


----------



## Furillo (13 Feb 2022)

Aml_85 dijo:


> Trato realizado en mano con @Furillo . Un excelente vendedor. Seriedad, puntualidad y muy amable en compartir experiencias y sus conocimientos en la temática. Muy recomendable!!



Gracias, un placer haberte conocido personalmente. Podéis tratar con él con tranquilidad, saludos.


----------



## brigante 88 (13 Feb 2022)

Trato realizado con @FranMen ...seriedad, rapidez y magnifica comunicación. Un placer y muchas gracias por tu confianza.
Recomendación 100%


----------



## yopyop (15 Feb 2022)

@mundofila 
Trato realizado a distancia. Todo perfecto.


----------



## coleccionador (17 Feb 2022)

Trato realizado con @brigante 88 a distancia, todo correcto, rápido, serio y atento mejor que comprar en una tienda, muchas gracias.


----------



## coleccionador (17 Feb 2022)

Trato realizado con @fran69 a distancia, todo correcto, rápido, serio y atento mejor que comprar en una tienda, muchas gracias.


----------



## coleccionador (17 Feb 2022)

Trato realizado con @elias2 a distancia, todo correcto, rápido, serio y atento mejor que comprar en una tienda, muchas gracias.


----------



## fran69 (17 Feb 2022)

coleccionador dijo:


> Trato realizado con @fran69 a distancia, todo correcto, rápido, serio y atento mejor que comprar en una tienda, muchas gracias.



Lo mismo digo, un placer!...


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (17 Feb 2022)

Trato realizado con @elias2 en persona. Todo perfecto. Serio y puntual. Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## Turpin (18 Feb 2022)

Trato a distancia realizado con el forero @elias2. Sin problemas.
Serio y responsable. Embalaje perfecto.
Un placer hacer negocios con él.


----------



## jgomealm (19 Feb 2022)

Nuevas transacciones positivas con @chete57 y @Mediterrand Gracias!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo con la "recopilación"
Entre paréntesis el número de transacciones.

Respeto la confidencialidad de aquellos foreros que en su momento quisieron permanecer anónimos. No aparecen en la lista inferior. Si me permitiré dar su número: 1

*Editado el 19 de febrero 2022

Transacciones Positivas*
@Arbeyna (1)
@Arbizuko (1)
@chete57 (1)
@coleccionador (1)
@conde84 (1)
@ElMayoL (1)
@Elver Galarg (1)
@Mediterrand (1)
@scratch (1)
@vic252525 (1)


----------



## chete57 (19 Feb 2022)

Trato en mano realizado con el forero @jgomealm... muy muy POSITIVO
Buena comunicación y disponibilidad en todo momento
Seguro que repito en un futuro.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (22 Feb 2022)

Trato en mano con @tosni
*Todo Perfecto , Puntualidad y 100% Recomendable.*
Conversacion de 2 horas que se me paso volando. Literalmente nos invitaron a marchar.
Seguro que repetiremos.


----------



## yopyop (22 Feb 2022)

Trato en mano perfecto con @wolfy 
Todo un placer.


----------



## brigante 88 (22 Feb 2022)

Trato realizado con @coleccionador 
Todo genial, rapidez, fantástica comunicación y seriedad un placer realizar tratos así. Recomendación 100%

(disculpa la tardanza en devolverte la valoración)


----------



## yopyop (23 Feb 2022)

Trato en mano perfecto con @sdPrincBurb 
Todo un placer.


----------



## Aml_85 (28 Feb 2022)

Trato a distancia realizado con @elquenuncahacenada Sin ningún tipo de inconveniente. Trato amable, gran gestión y embalaje perfecto. Totalmente recomendado!


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (28 Feb 2022)

Aml_85 dijo:


> Trato a distancia realizado con @elquenuncahacenada Sin ningún tipo de inconveniente. Trato amable, gran gestión y embalaje perfecto. Totalmente recomendado!



Gracias por la valoración y la compra. 
Igualmente un placer el tratar contigo.


----------



## kragh (1 Mar 2022)

Trato en persona con @Fronsac, buena comunicación, formal y puntual, así da gusto. ++++


----------



## Fronsac (1 Mar 2022)

Gracias @kragh Trato excelente en persona, todo perfecto. puntualidad, buena comunicación y cercanía.


----------



## jericco (3 Mar 2022)

Trato a distancia con @fran69, todo perfecto y forero serio. Absolutamente recomendable!


----------



## fran69 (3 Mar 2022)

jericco dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @fran69, todo perfecto y forero serio. Absolutamente recomendable!



Lo mismo digo, todo un placer... Super recomendable forero!


----------



## AU10KAG1K (4 Mar 2022)

Trato a distancia con *jericco*
Muy buena comunicación , super rapido en el pago, con las ideas claras.
Un placer tratar con él. Por mi parte NINGUN reparo en repetir en el futuro.


----------



## TDT' (4 Mar 2022)

Trat a distancia con skipyy. Perfecto


----------



## gañan (4 Mar 2022)

Primera compra a traves del foro a jgomealm .Comunicacion,rapidez de envio y embalaje perfectos.
Absolutamente recomendable!


----------



## Chefrufus (6 Mar 2022)

Nuevo trato a distancia realizado con @brigante 88. Sólo puedo dar una excelente opinión de este forero. Material de calidad y protegido como lo haría un profesional. Por eso siempre estará en mi lista de confianza. Ha sido todo un placer.


----------



## jericco (7 Mar 2022)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *@jericco*
> Muy buena comunicación , super rapido en el pago, con las ideas claras.
> Un placer tratar con él. Por mi parte NINGUN reparo en repetir en el futuro.



Como comenta @AU10KAG1K, trato a distancia con el compañero. EXCELENTE de principio a fin, se desvive en todo momento por agilizar el proceso y despejar cualquier duda. Absolutamente recomendable, confío en repetir en el futuro. Muchas gracias!


----------



## ElMendaLerenda2021 (7 Mar 2022)

Trato realizado en mano con @fran69 ¡muchas gracias! Le hice desplazarse un poco y nos costo encontrarnos, pero al final llego a buen puerto.

Un placer.


----------



## fran69 (7 Mar 2022)

ElMendaLerenda2021 dijo:


> Trato realizado en mano con @fran69 ¡muchas gracias! Le hice desplazarse un poco y nos costo encontrarnos, pero al final llego a buen puerto.
> 
> Un placer.



Muchas gracias a ti.( ElMendaLerenda2021)
Forero super recomendable y muy atento.


----------



## jgomealm (8 Mar 2022)

Nueva transaccion positiva con @gañan y otra en curso. Gracias!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo con la "recopilación"
Entre paréntesis el número de transacciones.

Respeto la confidencialidad de aquellos foreros que en su momento quisieron permanecer anónimos. No aparecen en la lista inferior. Si me permitiré dar su número: 1

*Editado el 8 de marzo 2022

Transacciones Positivas*
@Arbeyna (1)
@Arbizuko (1)
@chete57 (1)
@coleccionador (1)
@conde84 (1)
@ElMayoL (1)
@Elver Galarg (1)
@gañan (2)
@Mediterrand (1)
@scratch (1)
@vic252525 (1)


----------



## amar35 (8 Mar 2022)

Trato realizado con *@T-34 *en esta transaccion he sido el vendedor y todo muy bien,una persona muy educada,ha sido un placer conocerle.


----------



## vic252525 (11 Mar 2022)

transacción muy positiva con kragh como siempre envío muy rápido y muy recomendable


----------



## Daviot (11 Mar 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Trato realizado con @Daviot. Inmejorable, gracias un placer. Hasta la próxima.



Trato a distancia con @sdPrincBurb y con @skipyy. Formales y rapidísimos en el pago. Dos caballeros con los que da gusto tratar.


----------



## skipyy (11 Mar 2022)

Trato a distancia con @Daviot

Transacción perfecta, envío rapidísimo, bien embalado, comunicación fluida, un verdadero placer.


----------



## Daviot (11 Mar 2022)

Trato en mano con @maragold. Charlamos un poco ya que el lleva mucho más tiempo que yo en el tema de los metales preciosos y me contó experiencias muy interesantes vividas en el foro.
Por lo demás una persona muy recomendable y noble.


----------



## skipyy (11 Mar 2022)

Trato a distancia con @TDT'

Transacción perfecta, envío rapidísimo, un placer.


----------



## maragold (11 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Trato en mano con @maragold. Charlamos un poco ya que el lleva mucho más tiempo que yo en el tema de los metales preciosos y me contó experiencias muy interesantes vividas en el foro.
> Por lo demás una persona muy recomendable y noble.



Gracias Daviot.

Lo mismo digo de ti, da gusto hacer tratos en persona con gente tan honesta después de tantos años alejado del foro.

La historia de la que hablamos era esta, algunos históricos la recordarán...






Nuevo vendedor Or et d'argent. Cosas que no cuadran...


Edito (6/2/2015): Aunque mantendré el post original (debajo), voy a hacer un resumen de los diferentes usuarios que utiliza o ha utilizado para sus (presuntas) estafas. En Burbuja: Or et d'Argent (haciéndose pasar por Luismi López - Luismi_lopez1976@outlook.es) -...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## gañan (12 Mar 2022)

Segunda compra al forero jgomealm .Un placer hacer tratos con el.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2022)

trato a distancia con @mundofila todo perfecto una vez mas


----------



## brigante 88 (14 Mar 2022)

Trato a distancia con @Chefrufus todo un placer como siempre... seriedad, rapidez y fantástica comunicación.
Recomendación 100%
Muchas gracias por tu confianza.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Mar 2022)

Trato a distancia con @chak4l , un placer y cero problemas.


----------



## wolker (17 Mar 2022)

Trato a distancia con el forero; Jucaba.
Rápido en sus decisiones y en la gestión final.
Además, buena paciencia y dosis de confianza a pesar la de huelga de transportes de esto días. Buena comunicación en todo momento. Excelente.


----------



## Jucaba (17 Mar 2022)

Trato a distancia con @wolker ,buena comunicacion,empaquetado meticuloso ,super recomendable


----------



## Kasta (22 Mar 2022)

Trato en mano con @brigante 88 de 10, podría haber estado horas hablando con él, pero el tiempo es lo que tiene, pero sé que va a haber más charlas en un futuro próximo. Recomendado al 100%


----------



## jgomealm (23 Mar 2022)

Nueva transaccion positiva con @skipyy Gracias!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo con la "recopilación"
Entre paréntesis el número de transacciones.

Respeto la confidencialidad de aquellos foreros que en su momento quisieron permanecer anónimos. No aparecen en la lista inferior. Si me permitiré dar su número: 1

*Transacciones Positivas*
@Arbeyna (1)
@Arbizuko (1)
@chete57 (1)
@coleccionador (1)
@conde84 (1)
@ElMayoL (1)
@Elver Galarg (1)
@gañan (2)
@Mediterrand (1)
@scratch (1)
@skipyy (1)
@vic252525 (1)


----------



## brigante 88 (23 Mar 2022)

Trato en mano con @Kasta .Seriedad, comunicación y rapidez...Todo esto acompañado de una agradable charla y compartiendo conocimientos numismaticos..... de 10 
Recomendación 100%

Gracias.


----------



## coleccionador (24 Mar 2022)

Trato realizado con @*Scouser *a distancia, todo correcto, rápido, serio y atento mejor que comprar en una tienda, muchas gracias.


----------



## Scouser (24 Mar 2022)

Trato a distancia con @Jucaba. Un placer tratar con él. Todo perfecto. Rápido y serio.


----------



## kragh (25 Mar 2022)

Trato a distancia con @ElMendaLerenda2021 buena comunicación y trato perfecto. Gracias.


----------



## casaire (25 Mar 2022)

Compra a distancia con @*Hic Svnt Leones . Todo perfecto . Rápido , buena comunicación y sin problemas. Pacto de caballeros.

Un placer hacer compras con él. *


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Mar 2022)

Trato a distancia con @casaire , yo como vendedor. Todo perfecto: trato amable y máxima seriedad y rapidez.


----------



## BaNGo (28 Mar 2022)

Venta en mano a @rafacbr9. Acuerdo rápido y seriedad. 
Y ha sido un placer charlar un rato. Muy ameno.


----------



## ruben25581 (28 Mar 2022)

Trato en mano con @brigante 88. Puntualidad y seriedad. Mantuvimos una charla amena.
Fue un placer hacer tratos con el.


----------



## rafacbr9 (29 Mar 2022)

Hice una compra a @*BaNGo*

Un acuerdo rapido. Quedamos esa misma tarde. Todo según lo acordado. 

Espero volver a coincidir con él algún dia.

Ojalá siempre fuera así.


----------



## brigante 88 (30 Mar 2022)

Trato realizado con @ruben25581 ...Seriedad, rapidez en contestar y fantástica comunicación. Todo un placer conocer compañeros así.
Recomendación 100%


----------



## jgomealm (2 Abr 2022)

Nuevas transacciones positivas con @chete57 y @Hamil 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo con la "recopilación"
Entre paréntesis el número de transacciones.

Respeto la confidencialidad de aquellos foreros que en su momento quisieron permanecer anónimos. No aparecen en la lista inferior. Si me permitiré dar su número: 1

*Transacciones Positivas*
@Arbeyna (1)
@Arbizuko (1)
@chete57 (2)
@coleccionador (1)
@conde84 (1)
@ElMayoL (1)
@Elver Galarg (1)
@gañan (2)
@Hamil (1)
@Mediterrand (1)
@scratch (1)
@skipyy (1)
@vic252525 (1)


----------



## Hamil (3 Abr 2022)

Compra realizada a @*jgomealm *un placer, buena comunicación todo según lo acordado


----------



## jericco (20 Abr 2022)

Trato a distancia con @conde84, todo perfecto, un placer


----------



## belkun (20 Abr 2022)

Hice una compra el año pasado y no había puesto el review:

Trato en mano con @Altor, todo perfecto y me dio algún consejo bastante útil. Recomendable


----------



## conde84 (21 Abr 2022)

Trato realizado con @jericco, todo rapido, facil y amable.
100% recomendado


----------



## amar35 (22 Abr 2022)

trato con @elquenuncahacenada a distancia y todo perfecto (como otras veces)


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (22 Abr 2022)

amar35 dijo:


> trato con @elquenuncahacenada a distancia y todo perfecto (como otras veces)




Gracias por todo, un placer tratar de nuevo con usted.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (22 Abr 2022)

Trato en mano con @Hamil Perfecto comprador, puntualidad y trato.


----------



## Hamil (22 Abr 2022)

Trato en mano con @Estocástico Gutiérrez , súper puntual, vendedor atento un placer.


----------



## Hamil (23 Abr 2022)

Trato en mano con @belkun , todo un placer, muy atento, me repetiremos algún trato seguro.


----------



## belkun (24 Abr 2022)

Trato en mano con @Hamil. Todo perfecto, puntualidad, seriedad y trato muy agradable. Muy recomendable


----------



## coleccionador (26 Abr 2022)

Trato realizado en mano con @*Anuminas*, todo correcto, puntual, serio y atento mejor que comprar en una tienda, muchas gracias.


----------



## kboom (3 May 2022)

Trato a distancia con @El tapicerrr . Todo correcto. Recomendable. Gracias.


----------



## El tapicerrr (3 May 2022)

Muy contento y agradecido. Rápido y eficaz. Recomendable @kboom


----------



## Razkin (4 May 2022)

Trato a distancia con @brigante 88 . Esta vez yo como vendedor. Como tantas buenas valoraciones que ya tiene. Amable, correcto y rápida comunicación y disposición. 100% recomendable. 
Seguiremos haciendo tratos....


----------



## tobaris (4 May 2022)

Trato a distancia con @Razkin. Yo como comprador. Todo perfecto, envío rápido y embalaje muy cuidado. Comunicación muy buena. Ha sido un placer.


----------



## Razkin (4 May 2022)

tobaris dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Razkin. Yo como comprador. Todo perfecto, envío rápido y embalaje muy cuidado. Comunicación muy buena. Ha sido un placer.



Lo mismo digo compañero. Es fácil tratar con gente así. 
Espero tengamos otras ocasiones
@tobaris , recomendable 100%


----------



## brigante 88 (4 May 2022)

Excelente trato con @Razkin , la rapidez, comunicación y seriedad de lujo. Repetiremos seguro.
Recomendación 100%


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (5 May 2022)

Trato vendiendo en mano a @ToreteBravido en Madrid. Todo perfecto, rapidez, puntualidad y seriedad.


----------



## ToreteBravido (5 May 2022)

Trato en mano con @Estocástico Gutiérrez. Todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación, puntualidad, seriedad y trato muy agradable.
Lo recomiendo.

Enviado desde mi KB2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jericco (11 May 2022)

Trato a distancia con @Razkin. Todo perfecto y rápido en el trato, esperando volver a comprarle


----------



## Razkin (11 May 2022)

jericco dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @Razkin. Todo perfecto y rápido en el trato, esperando volver a comprarle



Lo mismo digo compañero. Disposición, seriedad y rápidez. @jericco muy recomendable.
Ojalá tengamos mas ocasiones...


----------



## FranMen (19 May 2022)

Trato a distancia con @mundofila, rápido, discreto y bien embalado y, de regalo, los sellos para la otra colección. Todo perfecto


----------



## jericco (20 May 2022)

Trato a distancia con @PatxiDeVitoria. Perfecto en el trato y en el resto del proceso. Recomendado.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (20 May 2022)

jericco dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @PatxiDeVitoria. Perfecto en el trato y en el resto del proceso. Recomendado.



Concuerdo. Un gusto. 
Usuario totalmente recomendado.


----------



## coleccionador (21 May 2022)

Trato realizado con @*mundofila *a distancia, todo correcto, rápido, serio y atento mejor que comprar en una tienda, muchas gracias.


----------



## jericco (27 May 2022)

Trato a distancia con @PatxiDeVitoria. Una vez más, todo perfecto y rapidísimo. Gracias!


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (27 May 2022)

jericco dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @PatxiDeVitoria. Una vez más, todo perfecto y rapidísimo. Gracias!



Digo lo mismo, comunicación perfecta y gestión rápida. Así da gusto. 
Un placer, @jericco.


----------



## jgomealm (28 May 2022)

Nueva transaccion positiva con @Hamil

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo con la "recopilación"
Entre paréntesis el número de transacciones.

Respeto la confidencialidad de aquellos foreros que en su momento quisieron permanecer anónimos. No aparecen en la lista inferior. Si me permitiré dar su número: 1

*Transacciones Positivas*
@Arbeyna (1)
@Arbizuko (1)
@chete57 (3)
@coleccionador (1)
@conde84 (1)
@ElMayoL (1)
@Elver Galarg (1)
@gañan (2)
@Hamil (2)
@Mediterrand (1)
@scratch (1)
@skipyy (1)
@vic252525 (1)


----------



## Turpin (3 Jun 2022)

Trato con @brigante 88. Todo perfecto. Un tipo honesto, serio y formal, además de comunicativo. Merece la pena comerciar con él.
Un abrazo!


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (4 Jun 2022)

@jgomealm No estoy en la lista, y tengo valoraciones positivas recientes como vendedor (entre ellas una de Hamil), así como otras más antiguas, del 2012. Te agradecería me incluyeras en tu amable y útil recopilación.


----------



## jgomealm (4 Jun 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> @jgomealm No estoy en la lista, y tengo valoraciones positivas recientes como vendedor (entre ellas una de Hamil), así como otras más antiguas, del 2012. Te agradecería me incluyeras en tu amable y útil recopilación.



@Estocástico Gutiérrez solo pongo las operaciones en las que yo soy el vendedor o comprador


----------



## brigante 88 (4 Jun 2022)

Trato realizado en mano con @Turpin. Todo genial, la comunicación desde el minuto 1, la seriedad y amabilidad hace que sea un placer realizar tratos en persona. Recomendación 100%


----------



## jgomealm (8 Jun 2022)

Nueva transaccion positiva con @el_maico esta vez yo como comprador*.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo con mi "recopilación"
Entre paréntesis el número de transacciones.

Respeto la confidencialidad de aquellos foreros que en su momento quisieron permanecer anónimos. No aparecen en la lista inferior. Si me permitiré dar su número: 1

*Transacciones Positivas*
@Arbeyna (1)
@Arbizuko (1)
@chete57 (3)
@coleccionador (1)
@conde84 (1)
@el_maico (1)
@ElMayoL (1)
@Elver Galarg (1)
@gañan (2)
@Hamil (2)
@Mediterrand (1)
@scratch (1)
@skipyy (1)
@vic252525 (1)


----------



## Hamil (8 Jun 2022)

Una transacción más, y sigue siendo un placer, gracias @jgomealm


----------



## Turpin (14 Jun 2022)

Nuevo trato con @brigante 88. Cómo siempre, un placer realizar transacciones con gente tan seria, formal y honesta. Un 10 a todo, con mayúsculas.


----------



## brigante 88 (18 Jun 2022)

Trato realizado "de nuevo" con @Turpin... todo perfecto, la comunicación, la rapidez en el envío perfectamente protegido y la calidad del producto. .
Sin duda, mi recomendación de 100%


----------



## chete57 (10 Jul 2022)

Trato en mano con @seerkan 
Muy buena comunicación en todo momento, muy buena gente...
Un placer!!


----------



## seerkan (11 Jul 2022)

chete57 dijo:


> Trato en mano con @seerkan
> Muy buena comunicación en todo momento, muy buena gente...
> Un placer!!



Lo mismo digo @chete57 , un placer


----------



## Turismundo (27 Jul 2022)

Buenas, hamigos del metal.

El otro día tuve una transacción con @amar35 y ha ido todo como una seda. Incluso me envió las monedacs con innecesaria celeridad. 

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## amar35 (27 Jul 2022)

Turismundo dijo:


> Buenas, hamigos del metal.
> 
> El otro día tuve una transacción con @amar35 y ha ido todo como una seda. Incluso me envió las monedacs con innecesaria celeridad.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!



Lo mismo digo *@Turismundo un placer hacer tratos contigo.*


----------



## Nostromos (3 Ago 2022)

Trato en mano con @Scouser, y todo perfecto, con charla muy amena y agradable. Un placer realizar transacciones con personas así, gracias por la cerveza....

Un saludo


----------



## Narwhal (3 Ago 2022)

Trato a distancia con @csan Persona muy agradable y seria. Un placer para mí. Forero muy recomendable.


----------



## csan (3 Ago 2022)

Trato a distancia @Narwhal ,trato rapidísimo y excelente comunicación. Con personas así, da gusto


----------



## csan (12 Ago 2022)

Trato a distancia con @TradingMetales , buen comprador, con una excelente comunicación. Muy recomendable.


----------



## TradingMetales (14 Ago 2022)

csan dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @TradingMetales , buen comprador, con una excelente comunicación. Muy recomendable.



Usuario @csan, muy recomendado. Gracias por todo.


----------



## daputi ha muerto (16 Ago 2022)

hoy he recibido el paquete, todo súper perfecto: rápido, eficaz y con un obsequio, estoy muy contento de nuestro acuerdo @Rafacoins y espero seguir haciendo tratos contigo, muchas gracias por todo, un gran saludo.


----------



## Rafacoins (16 Ago 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> hoy he recibido el paquete, todo súper perfecto: rápido, eficaz y con un obsequio, estoy muy contento de nuestro acuerdo @Rafacoins y espero seguir haciendo tratos contigo, muchas gracias por todo, un gran saludo.



Gracias Daputi, encantado de hacer tratos contigo
Saludos,


----------



## Aceituno (15 Sep 2022)

Trato a distancia con @Orooo 

Todo perfecto!!


----------



## Orooo (15 Sep 2022)

Aceituno dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @Orooo
> 
> Todo perfecto!!



Igualmente compañero.

Trato con @Aceituno perfecto.


----------



## Pintxen (25 Sep 2022)

Trato en mano con @BaNGo.
Todo correcto. Un placer.


----------



## BaNGo (25 Sep 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Trato en mano con @BaNGo.
> Todo correcto. Un placer.



Segundo trato en mano con @Pintxen .
Recomendable.
Un placer.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 Sep 2022)

Trato a distancia con @conde84, cero problemas, todo perfecto.

Mucho gusto.


----------



## yopyop (3 Oct 2022)

Trato en mano con @sylvaticum 
Todo perfecto, buena persona y de fiar.


----------



## Jucaba (4 Oct 2022)

Trato a distancia con @Scouser, todo correcto,rapido y serio,bien empaquetado


----------



## Scouser (4 Oct 2022)

Trato a distancia con Jucaba.
Todo perfecto. Recomiendo


----------



## sylvaticum (9 Oct 2022)

Trato en mano con @yopyop todo correcto, trato muy profesional. se le nota, puesto en el tema y de fiar.


----------



## jgomealm (9 Oct 2022)

Nueva transaccion positiva con @nor_comm esta vez yo como vendedor.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo con mi "recopilación"
Entre paréntesis el número de transacciones.

Respeto la confidencialidad de aquellos foreros que en su momento quisieron permanecer anónimos. No aparecen en la lista inferior. Si me permitiré dar su número: 1

*Transacciones Positivas*
@Arbeyna (1)
@Arbizuko (1)
@chete57 (3)
@coleccionador (1)
@conde84 (1)
@el_maico (1)
@ElMayoL (1)
@Elver Galarg (1)
@gañan (2)
@Hamil (2)
@Mediterrand (1)
@nor_comm (1)
@scratch (1)
@skipyy (1)
@vic252525 (1)


----------



## mabv1976 (10 Oct 2022)

Trato en mano con *sdPrincBurb*

Serio y formal, trato rápido con muy buena comunicación.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (10 Oct 2022)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Trato en mano con *sdPrincBurb*
> 
> Serio y formal, trato rápido con muy buena comunicación.



Gracias @mabv1976, lo mismo digo. Un placer


----------



## Ajigolao (19 Oct 2022)

Trato a distancia con @Scouser. Simplemente perfecto, ha sido un placer


----------



## Scouser (19 Oct 2022)

Trato a distancia con @Ajigolao. Un placer tratar con personas como él.


----------



## gañan (1 Nov 2022)

Nueva compra al forero jgomealm ,todo perfecto como siempre.


----------



## jgomealm (2 Nov 2022)

Nueva transaccion positiva con @gañan esta vez yo como vendedor.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo con mi "recopilación"
Entre paréntesis el número de transacciones.

Respeto la confidencialidad de aquellos foreros que en su momento quisieron permanecer anónimos. No aparecen en la lista inferior. Si me permitiré dar su número: 1

*Transacciones Positivas*
@Arbeyna (1)
@Arbizuko (1)
@chete57 (3)
@coleccionador (1)
@conde84 (1)
@el_maico (1)
@ElMayoL (1)
@Elver Galarg (1)
@gañan (3)
@Hamil (2)
@Mediterrand (1)
@nor_comm (1)
@scratch (1)
@skipyy (1)
@vic252525 (1)


----------



## Jucaba (25 Nov 2022)

Trato a distancia con @BaNGo ,envio rapido,seriedad,empaquetado meticuloso


----------



## BaNGo (25 Nov 2022)

Jucaba dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @BaNGo ,envio rapido,seriedad,empaquetado meticuloso



Un placer hacer trato a distancia con @Jucaba.


----------



## Chefrufus (25 Nov 2022)

Trato a distancia con @BaNGo. Comunicación fluída, rapidez en el envío con número de seguimiento, empaquetado cuidadoso. 
Un placer tratar con él. Ojalá sea la primera de muchas.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Juanchufri (25 Nov 2022)

Por curiosidad, ¿Qué clase de artículos os vendéis?


----------



## amar35 (25 Nov 2022)

Transacción hecha con *@bk001 *100% satisfactorio.
Una persona muy formal y agradable,volveremos a hacer tratos seguro.


----------



## BaNGo (25 Nov 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿Qué clase de artículos os vendéis?



Monedas de oro o plata en su mayoría.


----------



## BaNGo (25 Nov 2022)

Chefrufus dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @BaNGo. Comunicación fluída, rapidez en el envío con número de seguimiento, empaquetado cuidadoso.
> Un placer tratar con él. Ojalá sea la primera de muchas.
> Un cordial saludo.



Ha sido un placer realizar trato a distancia con @Chefrufus.
Saludos


----------



## Fronsac (28 Nov 2022)

Trato a distancia con @BaNGo, todo perfecto. De plena confianza, atento y con todo tipo de facilidades, 100% recomendable. Un saludo!


----------



## BaNGo (30 Nov 2022)

Fronsac dijo:


> Trato a distancia con @BaNGo, todo perfecto. De plena confianza, atento y con todo tipo de facilidades, 100% recomendable. Un saludo!



Un placer realizar trato a distancia con @Fronsac .


----------



## BaNGo (1 Dic 2022)

Nuevo trato en mano con @la eterna duda. Forero de confianza.

Trato a distancia con @jericco, un placer.


----------



## amar35 (15 Dic 2022)

Trato a distancia con *@wolker *y como siempre todo perfecto.


----------



## wolker (16 Dic 2022)

amar35 dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *@wolker *y como siempre todo perfecto.



Decisivo en la compra y flexible en el trato.
Confianza.
Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## nedantes (16 Dic 2022)

primer trato con @wolker , y muy satisfecho. 
Forero de confianza y recomendable. 
Comunicación fluida, paquete muy bien embalado. 
Espero repetir


----------



## wolker (16 Dic 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> primer trato con @wolker , y muy satisfecho.
> Forero de confianza y recomendable.
> Comunicación fluida, paquete muy bien embalado.
> Espero repetir



Persona seria y decidida. Rápido en la gestión.
De confianza.

Un saludo y placer.


----------



## la eterna duda (18 Dic 2022)

Trato en mano con @BaNGo .
Todo perfecto. Rápido, claro y fácil.
Como en anteriores ocasiones.


----------



## gpm (25 Dic 2022)

Alguien me explica de qué va esto


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (30 Dic 2022)

Primer trato con @*skipyy. *Todo perfecto. 
Buena comunicación y rápida respuesta. Paquete perfectamente embalado.
De confianza y recomendable.


----------



## skipyy (1 Ene 2023)

Trato a distancia realizado con @quiero_una_hipoteca comprador recomendable, trato perfecto, muchas gracias.


----------

